# The Tesseract Megathread: Sonder Released



## sakeido

MySpace.com - TesseracT - Milton Keynes / Reading, UK - Metal / Progressive / Experimental - www.myspace.com/tesseract

WOW
Bulb mixed with Pink Floyd plus awesome production makes these guys


----------



## Ishan

I think many of us already know them but thx anyway 
I don't like their new singer at all...


----------



## sakeido

Ishan said:


> I think many of us already know them but thx anyway
> I don't like their new singer at all...



I actually got them off this forum in a guitar tone thread.. and decided to post them up here so even more people can find out about them. I really like the vocals... clean vocals rule.


----------



## Groff

Sweet! I haven't heard of these guys, they kick ass!

Mmmm... Is that a Powerball I see?

"April song" Am I the only one who stopped and went "Fredrik Thordenhal's special defects?"


----------



## stuh84

TheMissing: Definitely not the only one 

Acle is hugely influenced by Thordendal though, I remember listening to Tesseract back in about 2003, and was blown away then, and am still very impressed now.

I think if you like that though, you should check out Monuments too, its John_Strychnine of this forums project (he's also in Fell Silent with Acle)

MySpace.com - MONUMENTS - Transcendent - Milton Keynes, UK - Metal / Progressive / Experimental - www.myspace.com/thisismonuments


----------



## amonb

I learned about em a bit back through a meshuggah thread on here and bought their EP online.... awesome


----------



## jibster

My band played with them a couple weeks ago, absolutley amazing live, such an atmospheric set. Playing with them again in a month or so I think aswell as with Textures. Really looking forward to it as Textures are supposed to be very good live aswell.


----------



## Blexican

These guys need to put out a live DVD, they are so epic and awesome.


----------



## MF_Kitten

their EP is amazing... i drift off into some other world when i listen to it...

also, fredrik thordendahl loves them as well, and the drummer from Textures jammed with them when they were writing songs... i saw the video where they´re playing Consealing Fate Pt.2, and my god that sounds immense!


----------



## sakeido

Isn't concealing fate the EP? or do they have an EP out already, and concealing fate is for the new one?


----------



## MF_Kitten

consealing fate pt.1 is on the EP, but it´s paired with April song and Sunrise... so it´s only the first part of consealing fate, and i want the whole damn thing!


----------



## John_Strychnine

jibster said:


> My band played with them a couple weeks ago, absolutley amazing live, such an atmospheric set. Playing with them again in a month or so I think aswell as with Textures. Really looking forward to it as Textures are supposed to be very good live aswell.



People also need to hear your band, coz you guys are awesome 

Concealing Fate is the EP or will be. 

but fwiw, you have still yet to hear the best song.
It's phenominal, you'll be blown away when you hear it.



TheMissing said:


> Sweet! I haven't heard of these guys, they kick ass!
> 
> Mmmm... Is that a Powerball I see?
> 
> "April song" Am I the only one who stopped and went "Fredrik Thordenhal's special defects?"



He doesn't use the powerball in TesseracT, live he uses a Mesa Dual Recitifer.


----------



## eaeolian

Pretty cool stuff, indeed.


----------



## Demeyes

I love that stuff. I've never heard this band before.


----------



## TimSE

And it fucking ruled your everything! 
they wernt kidding when they said best unsigned act in UK!

i had their EP which is awesome but live they are something else!

Rocking 2 mesa triple recs and a diezel too


yes my phone sucks dogballs





Was hangin out with em after the show for a lil bit and was bigging up the ss.org to em  

awesome bunch of guys

Going to see them 2morro now too


----------



## MF_Kitten

awwe, i wanna see them too!

they need to get signed and release a cd!


----------



## loktide

didn't JohnStrychnine of this forum play/used to play with Tesseract ?


----------



## TimSE

MF_Kitten said:


> awwe, i wanna see them too!
> 
> they need to get signed and release a cd!



They really do! was talkin to em about it and theyv been gettin small offers from some record companies but small ones

companies are just tryin to get the best deal for them not the band so the band are doing the right thing and not taking the first thing that comes along and waitin for the good offer  even without it they own everything

but a general release CD would be amazingly awesome


----------



## TimSE

loktide said:


> didn't JohnStrychnine of this forum play/used to play with Tesseract ?



danno

was bigging the ss.org up to em as they knew of the place but wernt members i dont think (most of em wernt at least)

they were tellin me how Bulb went to the UK resently and they met up for a gnarly jam sesh

that would have been somethin to see!!


----------



## stuh84

loktide said:


> didn't JohnStrychnine of this forum play/used to play with Tesseract ?



He's in Fell Silent with Acle, also there were plans for him to be in Tesseract too if I remember right, but I guess it didn't happen. I can't remember that bit.


----------



## Ror3h

Damnit these guys need to come up north sometime, I think they played Leeds once but I was too skint -.-


----------



## TimSE

Ror3h said:


> Damnit these guys need to come up north sometime, I think they played Leeds once but I was too skint -.-



im not sure exactly where theyr playing but they are doing a small tour now
check the myspace maybe for the dates and places


----------



## Ror3h

TimSE said:


> im not sure exactly where theyr playing but they are doing a small tour now
> check the myspace maybe for the dates and places



Yeah I know, and none of the dates are near me 
I know they're doing a couple of gigs with Textures, but not the one in Sheffield which I'm going to


----------



## TimSE

harsh
i would have liked to see em with textures but wont be able to get to any of em


----------



## John_Strychnine

loktide said:


> didn't JohnStrychnine of this forum play/used to play with Tesseract ?



Once upon a time 

Was a long time ago, got the opportunity to jam with stef broks (textures) in 04/05 though, that was fun.
(on the myspace acle has a list of people who helped out in the past and ull find me in there)



TimSE said:


> danno
> 
> was bigging the ss.org up to em as they knew of the place but wernt members i dont think (most of em wernt at least)
> 
> they were tellin me how Bulb went to the UK resently and they met up for a gnarly jam sesh
> 
> that would have been somethin to see!!



Yeh Misha crashed at my place, ridiculous musician. Really Really Really good.


----------



## Rick

Fuck, I want to see them.


----------



## Blondino

Hi guys,

We're putting on a show with the awesome Tesseract and Anchorhead at the Camden Underworld next Thursday (24th). Don't know if this has already been mentioned round these parts but I thought I'd get some shameless plugging in . Advance tickets are still available from the usual sources at £7 a head. On the door they will be £9. 

Hope to see some of you shredders/ chuggers down there for some funky rhythms and drop-tuned 7/8 string action 

Tom

MySpace.com - To-Mera (London headline show 24th July!) - London, London and South East - Progressive / Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/tomeraband


----------



## eaeolian

Wish I *could* be there, but I'm not up to swimming the Atlantic. Best of luck, though.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Come up to the midlands damn you


----------



## Sindwulf

OH man, what a line up!!! Too bad I'm not in the UK.


----------



## SirToastalot

I shall be there. 
Should be an interesting gig for the Underworld...the bands on this bill don't actually clash stylistically. Thumbs up to whoever organised the show!

Anchorhead may have a gimmick but it's a good one.


----------



## vgguru39

Was their any footage from this concert. That is one SICK lineup. I would totally buy a dvd of that.


----------



## noodleplugerine

I was camping and was 100% fucking pissed off I was missing it.

Seriously, I would've been there 100% if it wasn't for my mates planning the bloody weekend...


----------



## BigBaldIan

SirToastalot said:


> Anchorhead may have a gimmick but it's a good one.



I just inhaled my beer after going to their myspace page. Sheer fecking genius......


----------



## GuitarG2

Fell mega ill on the day. Bought a ticket and everything! :aargh:

Hope it was really good.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Was cool!

Justin Hawkins was there to see anchorhead, was awesome haha.


----------



## SirToastalot

John_Strychnine said:


> Was cool!
> 
> Justin Hawkins was there to see anchorhead, was awesome haha.



I saw him shaking their guitarist's hand, I thought he was a professional lookalike for a sec! Shorter than expected, the papers used to bang on about him being really tall. Haha.

I turned up early and a few members of Anchorhead were onstage without costumes, I was expecting them to stay that way because it was sweltering that day. Nope, they came on all fully robed/armoured! The Leia costume with matching wig got some laughs. 
A great gig otherwise, quite a few UK members were there as well!


----------



## vontetzianos

So I was on amazon.com browsing mp3 downloads and I randomly type in 'tesseract' to see what comes up. Instead of getting the killer band we all know and love, I get some DJ electronic act. WTF is this? They even capitalize the end 'T' like the band. Is this in any way related to _the _Tesseract?

Amazon.com: TesseracT: MP3 Downloads


----------



## TimSE

June 5th! going to be my side-project bands first gig.

Tempus Fusion on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Project has been me in my room just making tunes for about 6 years but finally decided to make it a band and got our first gig supporting tesseract.

im so stoked 

Pics and vids of the event of course.


----------



## Rick

Holy fuck, that's awesome! Have someone take a video camera.


----------



## Brendan G

That is fucking awesome!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats killer man


----------



## Wolfster

Nice one man.

Just out of curiosity,How did you get the slot?


----------



## TimSE

Wolfster said:


> Nice one man.
> 
> Just out of curiosity,How did you get the slot?



1 part luck
1 part "knowing" the guys - been to looooooooooads of their gigs and chatted with em about stuff n shit 
1 part working with a gig organiser who knows how much i like em 

win win win 

t'will be videoed and plenty of epic pics im sure


----------



## Scar Symmetry

that's sweet man!

Tesseract's first gig was supporting my old band... they made us look silly haha.

where is it? I might come along.


----------



## Dan

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's sweet man!
> 
> Tesseract's first gig was supporting my old band... they made us look silly haha.
> 
> where is it? I might come along.



To be fair though Dave, it doesn't take much to make you look silly though does it


----------



## TimSE

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's sweet man!
> 
> Tesseract's first gig was supporting my old band... they made us look silly haha.
> 
> where is it? I might come along.



Hah ya theyr are abit immence!

tis in Alton com center in hampshire

google map this "Amery St, Alton, Hampshire, GU34 1HN"


----------



## Dan

I may have to travel down to see this, ill keep you posted Tim if ive got the cash. Any chance of a place to crash if i do?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TimSE said:


> Hah ya theyr are abit immence!
> 
> tis in Alton com center in hampshire
> 
> google map this "Amery St, Alton, Hampshire, GU34 1HN"



ah yeah I've played there with both my bands before, I might come down man that's only half hour away from my house!


----------



## TimSE

Scar Symmetry said:


> ah yeah I've played there with both my bands before, I might come down man that's only half hour away from my house!



cool man do it!


----------



## drmosh

congrats!


----------



## ohio_eric

Good Luck!!

Take lots of pics or I'll never forgive you.


----------



## Rick

Neither will I.


----------



## TimSE

Plug said:


> I may have to travel down to see this, ill keep you posted Tim if ive got the cash. Any chance of a place to crash if i do?



do it man
ya we gotta sofa bed downstairs


----------



## TimSE

ohio_eric said:


> Good Luck!!
> 
> Take lots of pics or I'll never forgive you.


----------



## TimSE

Rick said:


> Neither will I.


----------



## TimSE

So the tesseract drummer (for watever reason) cant do any june gigs now so the gig has been moved back to july 24th 
ah well
this gives me more time to get the band guys ready so not so bad
bit of a bummer waiting around again tho


----------



## Fred

Did a quick search but couldn't see anything about this so thought I'd post it:

On June 29th:



> *Massive TesseracT Update/Sad News*
> 
> As some people are now aware Abi has left TesseracT to pursue other ventures. All is good, and whilst were sad at his departure we love him and wish him all the luck in future - watch this space as were certain you havent heard the last of him. Wed like to take this opportunity to thank Abi for all that he has done for TesseracT, his friendship and his input.
> 
> As for who will replace himweve decided to keep a tight lid on this until the album is finishedyoull just have to wait and seebut knowing the internet youll know before we do!
> 
> Speaking of which  Recording! 70% of the album is finished. WOW! That mountain is getting smaller and smaller J We expect to have an instrumental version finished by August. The current track listing is looking like this:
> 
> TesseracT - One
> 
> (in no particular order)
> 
> Concealing Fate
> Part one
> Part two
> Part three
> Part Four
> Part five
> Part six
> 
> April
> ....Sunrise....
> Nascent
> Speed Demon
> Untitled
> Untitled
> 
> We may name the individual parts of Concealing Fate. So thats 12 tracks of monstrously epic carnage heading your way soon!
> 
> As for the future:
> 
> This autumn/winter we will be touring the whole of the ..UK.. (not just the south) and Europe (including ..France.. and ....Sweden.... this time!) in build up to the release of ONE.
> 
> Wed like to apologise to anyone who purchased tickets to see us in July, but we decided recording should take priority until the autumn.
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued faith and support
> 
> Acle, James, Jay and Mos - TesseracT



And then Abi posted this today:



> *Thanks to all and see you soon! ;-)*
> 
> The last blog post regarding my moving on from TesseracT came from the band as a whole, but since i have received such a large amount amount of goodwill via comments, MySpace, Facebook and even directly, I thought it would be right to say thanks and goodbye in person.
> 
> Firstly, thanks very much for your all your feedback! It's great to know that many of you really appreciated my input, and the different approach that I and we in TesseracT took to vocals for a band in this genre. I definitely loved every moment - it's awesome to know that most of you did too.
> 
> As the guys said, TesseracT and I have decided to part ways - on excellent terms, as we remain good friends. There has always been strong mutual respect for the talent, drive and ambition of each musician in this project, but, sadly, now isn't the right time or place for a collaboration.
> 
> From when i joined the project two years ago until now, the music, live show and vision has gone from strength to strength, and I'm very proud to have made a big contribution to building the band to where it is today.
> 
> One thing is absolutely sure: when the album is released, you're going to crap your pants. It already sounds incredible, and I'm sure that whomever steps into my shoes to front the band will do an excellent job.
> 
> Whilst I'm sad i won't be involved in a full-time band member capacity any more, we never close any doors... and this means certain new ones have opened.
> 
> I have some other projects in the wings, and am very open to chatting with any of you out there who feel they might have a project or song that my style would complement.
> 
> For the moment, you can still hear my vocals on the songs streamed on TesseracT MySpace, Facebook and LastFm, and, like everyone else involved in TesseracT, rest assured that there is a whole range of other styles and influences in my recordings going back many years that i'd love to dust off.
> 
> Feel free to contact me via my personal Myspace, Facebook, or email address and also any of TesseracT accounts and we'll go from there.
> 
> So, Djentlemen, it would appear that this is it! You'll very likely see me in the front row of a TesseracT show at some point. I'll be one of a few people grooving in time ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the memories,
> 
> Abi Tesseract
> 
> Abisola Obasanya
> MySpace.com - Abi - TesseracT - 29 - Male - London, UK - www.myspace.com/abiobasanya
> Abisola Obasanya - London | Facebook
> [email protected]



Gutted, . Fucking loved what Abi did for their sound. Still, just makes me even more stoked to see what they can do with someone else!

(Apologies if this is old news, as I said I couldn't see anything previously posted about it)


----------



## kingpinMS3

bummer. i've been watching tesseract since acle was writing and programming shit himself in his bedroom. he's an unbelieveably talented player.


----------



## TimSE

dang
I wonder if the song SPEED DEMON is a MJ cover


----------



## ShreddyESP

Saw this a few days back.

Sad news indeed!


----------



## vontetzianos

That really sucks...

I guess the next question is who is going to replace him...


----------



## DaveCarter

Fuck sake, I was planning on seeing them for the first time soon, aint gonna be the same without him  Best of luck to the band in finding the right replacement.


----------



## drmosh

aww, thats a damn shame. Abi is awesome, I wish him all the best


----------



## Triple7

Yea that definitely does suck, he was a very passionate vocalist and he fit their sound perfectly. With that said I wish them luck in finding someone who can match or top Abi.


----------



## sol niger 333

This is really quite sad. It's not often you hear a vocalist with an approach less limited to what people will think of the product and more to simply make the product something special. I really am starting to get sick of screaming for the sake of fitting in. This guy had a really unique approach and its going to be a hard spot to fill. Sad face central :-(


----------



## toolsound

I don't mean any disrespect at all, but I was disappointed when he joined the band. I do not like his voice and do not think he was a good fit for Tesseract.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i liked the style he had combined with the music, and he certainly made the whole thing interesting, but i don't think this is all that bad. tesseract is one of those bands that aren't defined by their vocals, and i think there is a whole range of different types of vocalists that can fill the spot and add something new to the band.

i wish them all the best of luck, and i'm looking forwards to the album!


----------



## cataclysm_child

toolsound said:


> I don't mean any disrespect at all, but I was disappointed when he joined the band. I do not like his voice and do not think he was a good fit for Tesseract.



Thanks for saying that. I thought I was the only one, but I didn´t dare to say, didn´t want to sound disrespectful. I love the band though!

Maybe I´ll think they´re even more awesome with the new vocalist


----------



## Jim Antonio

What a big let-down! It was because of Abi that I got hooked to Tesseract! 

It only comes once in a blue moon that you find an extreme metal act fronted by a soulful singer such as he is. You either have Living Colour, King's X or probably A Band Called Pain, but they're more like hard rock. I was so stoked and hella excited when I first heard Abi being backed by a polyrhythmic metal combo and thought it was the best thing in the world. Let's put it this way: You can have as many Peripherys, Tandjents, Egoists, Tangaroas, FellSilents in the world at any given time but it'll take a little while before you see something like an Abi-fronted metal band. Unless he comes up with a similar-sounding group soon, to which I'd definitely be waiting for with unbridled gusto.

Anyway, I'm sure Tesseract will find a kick-ass singer, the same way Periphery found theirs! Can't wait for the album, still!


----------



## Fred

I totally understand where the people who weren't so keen on him are coming from, actually. When I first started listening to TesseracT I was a bit so-so about his clean vocals and wished he'd scream a bit more, but the combination of becoming used to his voice and paying much more attention to how the parts of TesseracT formed the whole made me realise that I couldn't have picked a better-suited style of singing for their particular brand of metal.

The way I saw it (and excuse me if I get a little bit wanky here), his voice had exactly the dynamic range a band like TesseracT needs, in that he wasn't switch-on + switch-off like someone along the lines of Jens Kidman (don't get me wrong, I love the dude!), but could progressively build up the intensity in exactly the same way the music did. Daryl Palumbo of Glassjaw is one of the few other people I'd say have that kind of ability, and it fucking floors me every time!

After all that, am I utterly devastated and convinced TesseracT will never be the same again? Fuck no. From the positivity they've been giving off about the guy they've found to replace Abi, and from the fact that Abi himself has been giving that same kind of vibe... I'm fucking stoked for a new chapter! This has to be one of my most eagerly anticipated albums after The Mercury Program, so a new spin on things just ups the need to hear it, haha.


----------



## Blondino

Well, something like it


----------



## Scar Symmetry

fucking sick chops man!


----------



## Randy

Woah.


----------



## Coryd

Nice!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Great stuff! Good to see you back on the boards dude!


----------



## Greg Pope

haha nice one dude, Awesome playing as usual!


----------



## Fred

I  Steel Panther, and awesome playing!


----------



## Blondino

Cheers guys  <awaits torrent of abuse from Djent metallers>


----------



## Leec

Tom for the throne! \m/

Why do you just get better and better, dude? WHY?!


----------



## thesimo

we need steel panther tabs!!!

lol

awesome


----------



## Blondino

Wow, that's a beautiful RAN custom. I was thinking of getting one myself....


----------



## thesimo

yeah, do man they rock 

btw where do you download the solo-less death to all but metal song?


----------



## Blondino

You have to pay a cheeky 79p from iTunes. I don't know if it's turned up "elsewhere" yet though


----------



## skinhead

Fucking nice chops


----------



## Dan

Christ Tom i didnt realise you were on here!

i want more To-Mera please... get it sorted


----------



## leandroab

_"Something to wet your whistle a bit before the album's finished... some footage from our European tour this year. We'll have some more news very soon! Enjoy!"_



I want this cd so badly right now...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

it's Jay!

that guy is a really easy-to-talk-to dude.


----------



## Apophis

really nice vid, thanks for sharing


----------



## led-ua

Holy shit, how they LOVE TesseracT...


----------



## Mwoit

Wow, nice vid. I have to get their album when it comes out!


----------



## vontetzianos

Cool vid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Oh my this is sex.


----------



## Landsi

TesseracT are teh shitz. Can't wait for the album.


----------



## leandroab

Yeah, don't forget to check their website! They have a couple of cool videos up there.


----------



## sol niger 333

I thought Abi had left??


----------



## leandroab

sol niger 333 said:


> I thought Abi had left??



He did...

I was pissed. He has such an unbelievably awesome voice...


----------



## sol niger 333

leandroab said:


> He did...
> 
> I was pissed. He has such an unbelievably awesome voice...



More importantly an ORIGINAL sounding voice. Mega bummed. Calling Casey Sabol!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I know why Abi left and I think it was fair game really.

Jay says their new vocalist is absolutely amazing though, he's already laying down vocals for the album


----------



## mattofvengeance

Sweet. I can't wait to hear it!


----------



## sol niger 333

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know why Abi left and I think it was fair game really.
> 
> Jay says their new vocalist is absolutely amazing though, he's already laying down vocals for the album




Why?? Just over the genre? Or other reasons?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

sol niger 333 said:


> Why?? Just over the genre? Or other reasons?



it's not my place to say dude, all I'll say is while Abi is an awesome vocalist, maybe it was his time to go.


----------



## sol niger 333

Ahhh. Nuff sed. I can connect the dots


----------



## Coryd

Can't wait for the album!


----------



## Fred

Ahahaha, I didn't realise how loud my volume was turned up when the first show snippet came on, and my cat just did a fainting goat as a result. Awesome.

TesseracT are pretty much my ideal metal band, it's seriously beginning to hurt how long this album's taking! Fair play though, I'm sure it'll sound even better for the effort and the suspense.


----------



## Tesseract

Hey all,

I posted this on some other forums a week or so ago...but I always manage to forget this forum lol. I love you really 

Anyway thought i'd share. Just bare in mind the vocal takes are him warming up hehe. We finished mastering the song for this a couple of days back at metropolis...i'm dieing to upload it now but we have to wait a month or two dam it. Its so nice to have a FINISHED song though!


----------



## JohnIce

Awesome, sounds huge! I'm waiting for my Axe to delivered right now, so this is a nice way to pass time


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Teh vocals are a little...

Thank god its just him warming up.


----------



## drmosh

dear god that singer is insane. LOVE the track, amazing riff


----------



## drmosh

edit: oops, double post


----------



## Dusty201087

I liked the vocals, even though it was just warming up  Can't wait to hear the full song!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

sounding awesome Acle!

who did you get to replace Abi?


----------



## 8Fingers

sounds cool but please don't tell me he will be screaming in the whole song pleassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## drmosh

8Fingers said:


> sounds cool but please don't tell me he will be screaming in the whole song pleassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee



there are non screaming parts in that video too


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My god it sounds amazing, their new vocalist absolutely drives Abi into the ground.

Enjoy.


----------



## B36arin

Thanks for the post! I'm one of probably many here that's really, REALLY looking forward to the album, and those clips sounded amazing! It's probably going to be a masterpiece


----------



## sol niger 333

The clip of Eden sounded awesome. New vocalist sounds like he will bring a new flavour to the band. As far as the "driving into the ground" comparison it's really apples and oranges not a wrestling match. IMO


----------



## Cynic

I absolutely love TesseracT! Very groovy and atmospheric.


----------



## furrevig

STUNNING.

the old singer has a great voice,
but the current singer fits the style of music PERFECT.
i wasn't too crazy about tesseract before, but i am absolutely shocked how the new singer really brings the songs to life.

CANT WAIT TO BUY THIS CD!!!!


----------



## Luuk

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to the album! Good post!


----------



## Landsi

I really, really, REALLY cannot wait for this. I love TesseracT. Hopefully going to see them later in the year!


----------



## Coryd

Can't wait for this album!!!!


----------



## TimSE

i cant wait to play with them in december  but shhhhh


----------



## Mattayus

That mastering suite  *drools*


----------



## toolsound

I've been anticipating this CD ever since Acle started posting little, 30 second clips on Harmony Central (several years ago). I was disappointed when they added Abi to the lineup as I really felt he was a bad fit for the band. Obviously no one has heard very much of the new vocalist, but based on what I have heard so far, my excitement for this album has been completely recharged. The dude sounds amazing and his voice is a perfect fit for Tesseract's style. Between Periphery and Tesseract I'm getting overloaded with anticipation.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

personally, I'm a lot more excited for this album than Periphery's, but I'll definitely be picking Periphery's album up too when it's out.


----------



## bigswifty

Symmetry thanks bro! This album is gonna be rediculous.
Does anybody know which guitars/models they use?
And a little OT, but what Ibby 7 model does Xerath use?


----------



## Fler

I agree that the new guy fits Tesseract better, certain reignited my interest in them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Opeth21 said:


> Symmetry thanks bro! This album is gonna be rediculous.
> Does anybody know which guitars/models they use?
> And a little OT, but what Ibby 7 model does Xerath use?



Acle from Tesseract uses an RG1527 and Andy from Xerath uses an S7320.


----------



## leandroab

Darn you beat me to it!

Anyways I CAN'T WAIT for this album...


----------



## IamOthello

Holy balls, that sounds so freaking good.

this is my list of cds that will change my life ;S

1. Periphery
2. TesseracT
3. Jaga Jazzist

= all you need.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

list of CDs that will change my life:

1) Tesseract - One

list end.

they've put it on YouTube now, so I've updated the original post.


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


> Tesseract - One


 


 


!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten

man, that sounds incredible! i´ve been waiting to hear this stuf for a while, and the new singer would explain why it´s taking so long. i didn´t know they were re-recording everything.

seriously, this is like musical GAS 

and that mastering rig does look mighty fun. i have no clue what the hell goes on in there, but SHINY LIGHTS AND NICE SPEEKERS!


----------



## corellia_guitar

drooling at the mere thought of having this album in my car stereo


----------



## FMG

I though Abi was an amazing singer with great stage presence, anyone know why he left?
You keep saying the new singer is amazing... but I can't find any clips where you can really hear him properly!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I do, but I'm not telling.


----------



## Tommehnet

Heh, if I guessed correctly - check out First Signs of Frost (the vocalist who left a while back -cough-). That's where my moneys on.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

my friend Vicki goes out with the vocalist/guitarist from First Signs of Frost, I don't know why they're looking for another vocalist.


----------



## ralphy1976

Scar Symmetry said:


> my friend Vicki goes out with the vocalist/guitarist from First Signs of Frost, I don't know why they're looking for another vocalist.


 
maybe there was a posting in the Uk version of "craig's list" asking for a new singer but asking not to tell the current singer


----------



## Apophis

Sounds really nice


----------



## drmosh

I am really seriously hyped for this album. Cannot wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## halsinden

Metal Hammer Blog Archive TesseracT Announce New Vocalist

H


----------



## drmosh

I really don't get why they thought they had to keep this quiet for so long, I wonder if it had contractual reasons.
Also, not as if everyone didn't already know it was Dan.

cannot fucking wait to hear the CD though, bring it out now


----------



## Fred

Haha, seriously. Not exactly the biggest surprise. Still... Anything that gives me a feeling that the album is that much closer is fucking good news! Still not sure if I want to buy Metal Hammer just to get Lament, though... Think I'll have to carry on holding out for the timebeing.


----------



## DaveCarter

Genuine surprise for me, Id heard it was Justin from SikTh and their youtube vids backed that up, very similar vocal tonality. Sounds great either way, bring on the album!!


----------



## willyman101

Sweet, Dan has an absolutely sick voice, will be amazing to hear it with Tesseract's music.


----------



## SerratedSkies

You know, some Americans like this band too. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Tesseract

Yow dudes,

Thought i'd share this here since someone posted about it earlier. We've uploaded a new website along with a good quality version of Lament if anyone's interested. Used the Axe FX and POD for it  

TesseracT - UK Progressive Metal Band 

TesseracT - in the studio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads for crappy quality)

the DNS is still refreshing so it may not work for a few people.
God i hate myspace...gotta fix the images tomorrow...effort!

Swish!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

The website is amazing as is Lament when I first heard it!


----------



## matty2fatty

wow, you guys are really good. Do you have a cd I can get?


----------



## Tesseract

matty2fatty said:


> wow, you guys are really good. Do you have a cd I can get?



Thanks man & "raptor".

Hehe been working on the CD for quite a while now  Should be finished soon. Hoping to have the vocals done by november so that December is just mixing/mastering. Can focus on releasing, gigging it etc in 2010!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

I'm definitely gonna pick the CD up when it comes out.
This sounds perfect


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Swippity Swappity

I love you guys.


----------



## bigswifty

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I love you guys.



QFT


----------



## Fred

Cannot get over quite how good the guitar and drum tones are... Brilliant fucking song and I'm loving what Dan's brought to the general sound of the band.


----------



## ShreddyESP

I love the new track. Looks like Dan is carrying off the TesseracT sound perfectly! Definitely going to pick up a few copies of this (If you guys decide to reply to my e-mails i.e..lol)


----------



## Tesseract

Thanks guys, appreciate it 
We'll probablly loose some fans (and hopefully gain some!) as its going in a slightly different direction to what it used to be. All about the groove and layers hehe. The album is quite varried though.

Shreddy sorry if we havn't replied! Had an or email or two recently about preordering but we can't do anything about that until we sort the label side of things out. Will let you know though  Peace!


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Tesseract said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it
> We'll probablly loose some fans (and hopefully gain some!) as its going in a slightly different direction to what it used to be. All about the groove and layers hehe. The album is quite varried though.



I do, admittedly, miss the other singer, but still .

Progress is progress. People'll get used to it if they liked your style before.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

where's the download link on the website? couldn't find it


----------



## missingastring

Nice, man. 

I'm so digging Lament. I love the new vocalist.


----------



## drmosh

So I take it you are still using the pod for the distorted guitars and the axefx for the cleans?

also, I fucking love the track and cannot wait to have the album in my smelly hands


----------



## loktide

man, every track i've heard from you guys makes me more excited about the album! can't wait for it to finally come out


----------



## Metaldave

Amazing track, picked up the Concealing Fate 3 tracker off your site some time ago. Awesome band.

Good luck with the album dude.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i would guess pod cleans or bass or both, and axe fx distorted guitars, but i really don't know.

i love how it's sounding and all, and the song is great all the way through! 

i can definitely see how this is a different direction from, say, Sunrise. it's still definitely TesseracT, and it's still definitely really emotionally powerful, just the way i like it 

i love the layers and melodies all over the song too, they really make it sound huge.

i'm really excited to hear what the whole Consealing Fate series of songs will sound like. ever since i heard the beginning of pt.2, i've been super excited about it


----------



## ShreddyESP

Tesseract said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it
> We'll probablly loose some fans (and hopefully gain some!) as its going in a slightly different direction to what it used to be. All about the groove and layers hehe. The album is quite varried though.
> 
> Shreddy sorry if we havn't replied! Had an or email or two recently about preordering but we can't do anything about that until we sort the label side of things out. Will let you know though  Peace!


 
And some Grey UV T-shirts, but yeah, this thread isn't a place for that.

And i'm more eager to hear the rest of Eden... God damn, that teaser keeps me up at night, craving for more..


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Amazing, obviously.


----------



## drmosh

Scar Symmetry said:


> Amazing, obviously.




I love leigh francis so much, the guy is an absolute fucking nutter.
Did you see the MJ special cham'one? i laughed so hard that i ruptured something


----------



## DaveCarter

Tesseract said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it
> We'll probablly loose some fans (and hopefully gain some!) as its going in a slightly different direction to what it used to be. All about the groove and layers hehe. The album is quite varried though.



Layered groove FTW!! 

Im having a go at that approach myself, any tips on writing??


----------



## TheMoodyBios

Along with ^'s request at getting into that groovy type writing..
promise that you'll tour the US? My friend and I have already decided that we'll follow your tour bus to every show.


----------



## Ror3h

I've been waiting for this album for what seems like a few years now, haha. Glad to hear it's nearly finished finally!
New vocalist is definitley different but I think it will work well.


----------



## Tesseract

Thanks dudes! 

Would love to tour the US eventually! We've had a few european labels show interest lately and a US one so depends what happens when its finished. 

As far as writing tips hmmm. Dunno im still trying to work that one out! I usually start with my "mesh-head" on and write some groove..then write clean parts over that. Then muck around with different feels of the same riff (changing the pulse, back beat etc) Or starting with a clean idea and writing riffs under that. Then have a shmoke and hope it all comes together  

I quad tracked (which i don't normally like to do) with the POD L/R and Axe FX L/R. The POD is higher in the mix though. Cleans and Leads are Axe FX. Maybe the next album will be all axe fx


----------



## HumanFuseBen

oh man, i'm loving the new vocalist!a little devin townsend-ish at times. i like him a whole hell of a lot! keep it up. oh, and crank those guitars up some more, they need to be louder IMO.


----------



## Tesseract

HumanFuseBen said:


> oh man, i'm loving the new vocalist!a little devin townsend-ish at times. i like him a whole hell of a lot! keep it up. oh, and crank those guitars up some more, they need to be louder IMO.



Bah thats what i thought! They were louder in the original mix....last time i listen to the drummer and bassist. Man there were some arguments about the level of the pedal hat....ended up being way louder than we wanted haha. Time for some pedal hat t shirts. NEEDS MORE PEDAL HAT!


----------



## DaveCarter

Tesseract said:


> As far as writing tips hmmm. Dunno im still trying to work that one out! I usually start with my "mesh-head" on and write some groove..then write clean parts over that. Then muck around with different feels of the same riff (changing the pulse, back beat etc) Or starting with a clean idea and writing riffs under that. Then have a shmoke and hope it all comes together



Coolio, thats basically what Ive been doing, clean overdubs over heavy groove. Im ok with writing the parts, the tricky bit is structuring it all together to make clear sections i.e. verse, chorus etc. Hopefully itll all improve with time n practise


----------



## TomAwesome

That sounds pretty good! I agree about the guitar being a little buried in the mix, though. I feel like the vocals could stand to be brought out a hair more as well, but that's just going by how it sounds on my desktop speakers. The mix really does sound like the drummer and bassist had a lot of input.  Cool track, though.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

great, FUCKING GREAT stuff guys!


----------



## MF_Kitten

the worst thing you can do is listen to singers when it comes to a mix. it always ends up being vocals over a backing track 

i think guitarists tend to like the sound of drums and guitars interacting, and the bass backing it all up as well as filling a void, so guitarists usually make the better and more balanced mixes. 

drummers are never satisfied with the snare, and always want a hyped sound that would mix poorly and disappear once mixed with other stuff.

bass players want the same amount of attention as the guitars in the mix, and end up having the bass louder than the guitars instead of having them cooperate. that is, if they are bassists and not just the typical "someone who plays the bass" like i´ve seen too often. these types chose the easy route into being in a band, and often don´t even record their parts themselves (the guitarist does it, because he is better at it), and they are only in it for the social part of band life.

i gotta join a musically knowledgable band some time... i think it´s so awesome when you meet someone who cares about MUSIC rather than THEIR INSTRUMENT, ya know?


----------



## Euthanasia

Fantastic song and sound!!


----------



## Mwoit

It's fucking amazing dude. 

Come to Scotland and do some gigs! And get some merch, I want to buy some stuff.


----------



## tr0n

I wouldn't be concerned about what Lament sounds like right now because not only is it limited real hard for that compilation CD, it got compressed again on TotalRock. Radios will run everything through a compressor so the listener doesn't have to turn it up on their end. I got both the radio and compilation versions and you can hear on the radio one how the vocals suddenly expand after the first heavy section. On the compilation CD the vocals sit a bit higher and are more defined.

Anyways, it'll all be remixed and mastered for the album. Can't wait like.


----------



## Tesseract

tr0n said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about what Lament sounds like right now because not only is it limited real hard for that compilation CD, it got compressed again on TotalRock. Radios will run everything through a compressor so the listener doesn't have to turn it up on their end. I got both the radio and compilation versions and you can hear on the radio one how the vocals suddenly expand after the first heavy section. On the compilation CD the vocals sit a bit higher and are more defined.
> 
> Anyways, it'll all be remixed and mastered for the album. Can't wait like.



The one on the website is the same as the compilation CD (only MP3d)


----------



## tr0n

Tesseract said:


> The one on the website is the same as the compilation CD (only MP3d)



Yeah. MP3s can sound even louder! I'm not knockin' it by the way, it has a nice dynamic range in the arrangement anyway so we still get to breathe. And I understand your reasons for making it stick out on the compilation. 

Did you say you'll be mixing on the SSL? Or hope to?

Are you using those NS10s for main monitoring or just as an A/B comparison? I'll doing some experiments at uni with NS10M's and 2 other pairs of monitors to compare frequency response n stuff. I know they're all the rage, at least the originals were. The set at Metropolis look like the originals judging by the worn paint on the edges (from the pic on your site).

Here I go with the questions again...


----------



## goherpsNderp

Tesseract said:


> Thanks man & "raptor".
> 
> Hehe been working on the CD for quite a while now  Should be finished soon. Hoping to have the vocals done by november so that December is just mixing/mastering. Can focus on releasing, gigging it etc in 2010!



so can we consider lament in it's current form an unmastered version? and not final quality? sounds great so far.


----------



## klami

Awesome as always! Picking up the album when it´s finished!


----------



## sol niger 333

Congrats on the new singer. Will pick up the disc for sure. Tones are fantastic. Loving the more large rock approach to drum sounds too. Looking forward to more. 8=)


----------



## TimSE

dan fits in so well its hard to believe! 
Why did you have to cancel your 2nd Alton, hampshire gig? i was going to be your main support band haha


----------



## Dyingsea

goherpsNderp said:


> so can we consider lament in it's current form an unmastered version? and not final quality? sounds great so far.



Doesn't sound mastered or like a true final mix to me.


----------



## Tesseract

TimSE said:


> dan fits in so well its hard to believe!
> Why did you have to cancel your 2nd Alton, hampshire gig? i was going to be your main support band haha



Thanks!  Appreciate the comments.

We had to cancel a couple of shows as they were interfearing with our recording schedule which is the most important thing at the moment. Must finish album! Don't really want to do the november ones as its time we could do with for recording vocals. 2010 is for the gigging!


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Hey man! I can't stop listening to this song! It's soooo good !

I think the mix sounds great, but I still think your best sounding mix to date is the one you had on the original CF Pt.5 clip from a couple of years ago. I believe it was called "TesseracT Ideas Jan 5". It just sounds so full and heavy!

- Travis


----------



## mlp187

That single on myspace is fucking TIGHT. Hell yeah.


----------



## Fzau

Aha! Used Axe Fx for Lament I see!
Damn, I really want one.. but it's so damn expensive.. 
Dan fits in perfectly! 
Found any promoters for 2010 gigs in Belgium yet? 
I'll ask around some more if you want me to 

And WORK HARDER on that album!
I need your awesomeness


----------



## benanne

Fzau said:


> Found any promoters for 2010 gigs in Belgium yet?
> I'll ask around some more if you want me to


 Mos contacted me about this a couple of months back (when they did a couple of European gigs) but I couldn't really help him other than suggest a few venues. In the end they never made it here, which really kind of sucked 
So yes, you should ask around


----------



## Fzau

benanne said:


> Mos contacted me about this a couple of months back (when they did a couple of European gigs) but I couldn't really help him other than suggest a few venues. In the end they never made it here, which really kind of sucked
> So yes, you should ask around


 
Haha! James contacted me too, but for some promoters or venues for their GIGS IN EUROPE IN 2010 (shit, did I just say that out loud?  )
Did suggest some venues (AB, Hof Ter Loo, Muziekodroom).
I'm attending 4 gigs in November (BMTH+ADTR+ABR, Beastfest 09, Never Say Die, In Flames+KsE+ETID), hoping to get some promoters' names there! Suppose I could ask Textures too, gotta love the Dutch speaking folks


----------



## Fzau

Think of it! Two progressive metal heavyweights sharing one stage, sharing a EUROPEAN TOUR!! This may happen in 2010, but it all depends on us! 

Bulb wants to tour Europe badly (and quite rightly so) AND thinks Tess is a great band to do it with (and I agree with him on that one!).
TesseracT is doing European gigs in 2010.

That's why I've made this thread! 
We must persuade TesseracT to do European gigs with Periphery!!
It will be one of the greatest tours ever!

Whoever would like a European tour with TesseracT and Periphery, post here! Let the persuasion begin!


----------



## SamSam

Do you consider these bands big enough to tour europe wthout a headliner? I'd love it to happen but they'd need to support a suitable headliner realistically.


----------



## benanne

Get Textures to headline. I think that would be pretty epic.


----------



## Fzau

benanne said:


> Get Textures to headline. I think that would be pretty epic.


+ 1


----------



## benanne

Fzau said:


> Did suggest some venues (AB, Hof Ter Loo, Muziekodroom).


not Muziekodroom, god dammit 
I wish there were some more interesting venues in Ghent than the Frontline... Vooruit probably wouldn't be interested in this tour 



Fzau said:


> I'm attending 4 gigs in November (BMTH+ADTR+ABR, Beastfest 09, Never Say Die, In Flames+KsE+ETID), hoping to get some promoters' names there! Suppose I could ask Textures too, gotta love the Dutch speaking folks


I was gonna go see August Burns Red but the gig sold out. Too bad. But they are probably going to play a 25 minute set anyway and I don't like the other bands, so it's not too big of a deal.
I hope you manage to set something up dude, I would be eternally grateful


----------



## Dan

It's a lot more difficult than just saying 'HELLS YEAH!! LETS TOUR EUROPE'. Misha and the dudes would all have to get visa's first off, which is a pain in the ass like you wouldnt believe. Then they have to make enough money to play over here and not make themselves bankrupt. As much as both Tess and Periphery are awesome bands they dont have the following they need to make that cash, and even with a band like Textures headlining it would be a massive push to make the funds up to do such a venture.

Dont mean to be a spoilsport, i love both bands and i wish Periphery would come over and tour, but i dont see it happening any time soon


----------



## vampiregenocide

If and when Threat Signal do a European tour, I think they'd make great supports for them.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i just read the first part of the thread title, and my prostate tingled, almost milking itself. i think that should be enough of an answer as to what i would think of this 

COME TO NORWAY AAAARGH!


----------



## Dan

vampiregenocide said:


> If and when Threat Signal do a European tour, I think they'd make great supports for them.



Been there done that 

i nagged Travis for weeks to headline my bands tour in January with Subversion, they were having none of it for the reasons i stated above. If someone can find £10,000 for me to get Threat Signal and Periphery over here to tour, id quite gladly sort one out


----------



## vampiregenocide

Plug said:


> Been there done that
> 
> i nagged Travis for weeks to headline my bands tour in January with Subversion, they were having none of it for the reasons i stated above. If someone can find £10,000 for me to get Threat Signal and Periphery over here to tour, id quite gladly sort one out



Shame, Travis said they were working on a European tour I guess they're supporting someone else to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Fzau

We need to find a big famous band to headline, maybe even two 
Any ideas?
Textures AND Threat Signal would be nice, but not very realistic I'm afraid..
As would Dream Theater, Between The Buried And Me, Nevermore and (dare I say it) Meshuggah but whether they're actually willing to headline yet alone tour Europe in 2010 is a mystery


----------



## MF_Kitten

remember, once you're done mixing the songs, to take a few days off from listening to it, and either refrain from music altogether, or listen to anything else than your own stuff. then, once you've "purged" your ears and mind of what that mix sounds like, re-introduce yourself to it and see if you still think it sounds good.

that's like the ultimate test of a good mix, and it's one that i have never, ever, passed


----------



## Fzau

benanne said:


> I was gonna go see August Burns Red but the gig sold out. Too bad. But they are probably going to play a 25 minute set anyway and I don't like the other bands, so it's not too big of a deal.
> I hope you manage to set something up dude, I would be eternally grateful


 
ABR plays 50 mins


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fzau said:


> We need to find a big famous band to headline, maybe even two
> Any ideas?
> Textures AND Threat Signal would be nice, but not very realistic I'm afraid..
> As would Dream Theater, Between The Buried And Me, Nevermore and (dare I say it) Meshuggah but whether they're actually willing to headline yet alone tour Europe in 2010 is a mystery



They said they aren't planning another album till 2011 so they have time I suppose  A Threat Signal + Meshuggah tour would make me wet.


----------



## benanne

Fzau said:


> ABR plays 50 mins


srsly? that's surprising. And also a little off topic 
Well, too bad, I'll see them in February with JFAC and BTBAM


----------



## Fzau

Back on topic now, I really can't stop listening to Lament


----------



## Joeywilson

I think Meshuggah, Tesseract, periphery, and textures would be a sweet tour


----------



## Fzau

metallisuk said:


> I think Meshuggah, Tesseract, periphery, and textures would be a sweet tour


That would make everyone wet, but I doubt it's possible 
Hope it is though


----------



## Sang-Drax

Fucking awesome as usual!


----------



## Sang-Drax

No.

They should tour South America instead.


----------



## Fzau

Sang-Drax said:


> No.
> 
> They should tour South America instead.


Well, maybe if it's a huge succes in Europe they will..
Note that TesseracT IS gigging in Europe in 2010, that's why I made this thread in the first place


----------



## bulb

Haha perhaps i should have been a bit clearer, although touring in europe and doing a tour with tesseract would definitely be cool, its really a question of how feasible it is for both of us, and at least in our case, thats more of a management/label/booking agent decision.
case in point:
meshuggah and dillinger have been wanting to tour together forever, but it just hasnt worked out for a number of reasons
what im getting at is that unfortunately there is a lot more involved in setting up a tour than who the bands want to tour with, and oftentimes the bands dont get much if any say as to who they tour with (especially when you are a n00b band like us) 
Also i can't speak for tesseract, but i know that we definitely can't hold our own as a headliner on something as substantial as an out of country tour, so at least we would need to be in support of a much bigger act to get agents/label/management interested in sending us out. At the end of the day, it may be unfortunate, but its a business and it has to be profitable for all parties involved (other than us really haha, but thats nice too) because these guys have to make a living as well hehe.

So yes, on paper we are 100% down, if someone books this and sets it up and arranges things so that we could even just break even off of it, we would be down (hint hint, start booking, hit up our management if you are able to arrange something like this)
I will say that we are definitely focusing on the album now, and hopefully as of the album getting released it will be a lot easier to at least get us to europe.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

bulb said:


> what im getting at is that unfortunately there is a lot more involved in setting up a tour than who the bands want to tour with, and oftentimes the bands dont get much if any say as to who they tour with


----------



## K-Roll

ohhh yeeees. I live in Slovakia... if they'd stop by in Austria, Czech republic, Hungary or Poland, in any of these countries I would definitely go see them.. 100%.. i am willing to travel let's say 400km, so please D: anyone.. make it happen


----------



## Fzau

bulb said:


> Haha perhaps i should have been a bit clearer, although touring in europe and doing a tour with tesseract would definitely be cool, its really a question of how feasible it is for both of us, and at least in our case, thats more of a management/label/booking agent decision.
> case in point:
> meshuggah and dillinger have been wanting to tour together forever, but it just hasnt worked out for a number of reasons
> what im getting at is that unfortunately there is a lot more involved in setting up a tour than who the bands want to tour with, and oftentimes the bands dont get much if any say as to who they tour with (especially when you are a n00b band like us)
> Also i can't speak for tesseract, but i know that we definitely can't hold our own as a headliner on something as substantial as an out of country tour, so at least we would need to be in support of a much bigger act to get agents/label/management interested in sending us out. At the end of the day, it may be unfortunate, but its a business and it has to be profitable for all parties involved (other than us really haha, but thats nice too) because these guys have to make a living as well hehe.
> 
> So yes, on paper we are 100% down, if someone books this and sets it up and arranges things so that we could even just break even off of it, we would be down (hint hint, start booking, hit up our management if you are able to arrange something like this)
> I will say that we are definitely focusing on the album now, and hopefully as of the album getting released it will be a lot easier to at least get us to europe.


 
I know, just hoped someone here had the right connections to set it all up.
So if you have, you know what to do unknown person 

Anyway, you know what you have to do once you get the chance


----------



## TimSE

Tesseract said:


> Thanks!  Appreciate the comments.
> 
> We had to cancel a couple of shows as they were interfearing with our recording schedule which is the most important thing at the moment. Must finish album! Don't really want to do the november ones as its time we could do with for recording vocals. 2010 is for the gigging!



ahh i see! i was thinking it might be something to do with recording and the album etc. thats a pretty good reason seeing as its exactly what my main band Season's End has done for most of this year to get our 2nd and 3rd album done.

will be great to see you guys in the new years and hopfully the gig can be re-dated for then


----------



## Tesseract

Would love something like that! But yeah travelling US > Europe or vice versa is pricey for bands. Maybe in the future! Would be awesome! Travis from signal has mentioned the idea about doing some gigs together...again would love to....the hard bit is making it happen hehe. 

And yaaaaaa textures headline! dammmmm goooooood band/live band. I've started to prefer them live to meshuggah.


----------



## DaveCarter

I would be there in a shot for either of those bands, both together would be absolute aural-sex. But at the same time Im fairly in to the business side of things so I understand its not as easy as "ZOMG lets go do a t0ur!!!1!!", so all I can really do is wish both bands the very best of luck, and just cross my nuts that something like this could happen at some point.


----------



## Daggorath

It's hard to guage the fanbase over here - although alot of people havn't heard of you guys, pretty much everyone I've introduced you to has been fans. What I'd give to see Periphery, may be able to see Tesseract considering they're british and seem to be starting to play about.


----------



## lava

How about we get a proper US tour out of the way before we go to Europe? (Didn't come to San Francisco before )


----------



## InCasinoOut

metallisuk said:


> I think Meshuggah, Tesseract, periphery, and textures would be a sweet tour


 Holy crap, that would be way more than a sweet tour. It would be complete low tuned groovy immersion.


----------



## DaveCarter

^You forgot Fellsilent too


----------



## Lobotomifrit

Does anyone know what gear TesseracT are uing`?
Im mainly thinking amps

I just love their tone.


----------



## Fred

Recording-wise, to the best of my knowledge at the moment they're using Line6 Pods (not sure which model, but I'd assume the XT or X3 Live or Pro!) for rhythm guitars and an Axe-Fx Ultra for cleans and leads. Could be mistaken on that, but I seem to remember Acle posting that here fairly recently!

EDIT: Yeah, for the latest track ("Lament"), Acle said this:



> I quad tracked (which i don't normally like to do) with the POD L/R and Axe FX L/R. The POD is higher in the mix though. Cleans and Leads are Axe FX. Maybe the next album will be all axe fx


----------



## Mattayus

Yeah, it was pod xt on earlier recordings, live it was Mesa Dual Rec (I think), now it's Axe FX for everything... again, "I think".


----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ Triple Rec.


----------



## Mattayus

Ahh ok


----------



## Lobotomifrit

Whats the difference between the dual and triple rec?


----------



## MF_Kitten

isn't it just higher wattage or something?

they're louder, and you need to play them louder to get an equally good sound. something like that anyways.


----------



## Mattayus

Well yeah sort of. The single rec is 50watt, the dual is 100watt, and the triple is 150watt. I also think that with each one you get an extra channel, but I may be wrong there (i.e. rectifier is one channel, dual rec has two etc etc)


----------



## Fred

Mesa Boogie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some decent info there!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Lobotomifrit said:


> Whats the difference between the dual and triple rec?



It's the difference between cool and awesome.


----------



## Zamm Bell

Cant wait to see them play in Brighton soon. We once supported them a few moons back, we were lucky gits. They have so much grooooove!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I remember back in 2007 at The Arusha Accord's and Tesseract's first show, they supported my then band (Viatrophy) and now they've both gone on to be a bigger success than Viatrophy!


----------



## Tesseract

Yup variety of POD Pro XT and Axe FX for recordings.

I use a Mesa dual rec live and metal uses a trip recto. They sound cool but i'd prefer a single rec...or even better a diezel! Considering trying out a 6505 as theres a possibility we might be able to get one stupidly cheap. Gotta finish the industry demo first though!


----------



## toolsound

In the past, many of Acle's recordings and clips were recorded with an Engl Powerball. Originally through a Marshall 4x12 and later through an Engl 4x12. I believe he has always used a Line 6 Pod for clean tones.

I know he has also posted recordings with a Mesa Dual Recto and I think he tours with this amp as well. I believe all of the current studio work is being done via Axe FX and Line 6 Pod.

Edit: Sorry, didn't notice the post before mine.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Tesseract said:


> Yup variety of POD Pro XT and Axe FX for recordings.
> 
> I use a Mesa dual rec live and metal uses a trip recto. They sound cool but i'd prefer a single rec...or even better a diezel! Considering trying out a 6505 as theres a possibility we might be able to get one stupidly cheap. Gotta finish the industry demo first though!



Ewww..... Acle, a single rec? really?


----------



## Tesseract

JoshuaLogan said:


> Ewww..... Acle, a single rec? really?



lol! Well they sound better than the dual/triple. The roaster is supposed to be lush apparently. But yeah...i'd rather have a DIEzel!


----------



## toolsound

How come you didn't stick with the Engl? Your tone was pretty monsterous with that thing.


----------



## Interzone1

Got bored and made a vid of me jamming to CF part 5 

Who else can't fucking wait for their album??

Peace


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sweet cover man!


----------



## leandroab

What's the tuning!

Nice playing!


----------



## wannabguitarist

This is beautiful:

As is this:

But everything else on youtube seems to be either recording videos or stuff pertaining to cubes 

I need more


----------



## ShreddyESP

I'm afraid that's all there is for now. Their album 'One' should be out soon!


----------



## benanne

Be sure to watch their newest video and be amazed at Dan's (new vocalist) live capabilities:


----------



## tr0n

I did find this the other day, I've no idea who made this page or anything, but it's kinda cool. 

Concealing Fate p5 - TesseracT - Vox


----------



## wannabguitarist

benanne said:


> Be sure to watch their newest video and be amazed at Dan's (new vocalist) live capabilities:






That dude can fucking sing


----------



## Tesseract

tr0n said:


> I did find this the other day, I've no idea who made this page or anything, but it's kinda cool.
> 
> Concealing Fate p5 - TesseracT - Vox



Wow blast from the past...havn't heard that in a long time! Part 5 is still in the album (the first 1-2minutes) then theres Part 6 which is a new track with a few bits influenced from those melodic sections in the old P5. It's xmas eve and i'm working on the dam thing! 

BTW off topic a little: Carvin DC727....worth it? I need a new geetar as the intonation on my 1527 is beyond buggered (tour damage i think)


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

God damn, the new video is awesome. I cannot wait to get my hands on the album when it comes out.


----------



## revclay

Tesseract said:


> Wow blast from the past...havn't heard that in a long time! Part 5 is still in the album (the first 1-2minutes) then theres Part 6 which is a new track with a few bits influenced from those melodic sections in the old P5. It's xmas eve and i'm working on the dam thing!
> 
> BTW off topic a little: Carvin DC727....worth it? I need a new geetar as the intonation on my 1527 is beyond buggered (tour damage i think)



I love my Carvin, but if you want to replace the pickups (which lots do), you have to do some routing to get other pickups to fit. Carvin's routes are smaller than most, so you have to do some routing to get other pickups to fit. The Carvin neck will also be thicker than the Ibanez neck, which is something else to keep in mind. Their build quality is solid and you can get them second hand for pretty reasonable as well. I would check one out before buying, though, to see if you jive with the pickups and neck.


----------



## Plankis

Holy pipes, Batman! That dude can sing, great video. Thanks Tron for pt 5, haven't heard that one actually.


----------



## MF_Kitten

holy shit! the live clips made me want to cry, it's so amazing! Tesseract seems to be doing everything i've ever wanted to do, and i so wish i could gather up the crew to pull something like that off myself!

you guys never cease to amaze me. now you just need to play Lillehammer, Norway, before summer break, so i can catch you guys without having to go all the way to oslo or whatever 

i so want to see this live!


----------



## Plankis

benanne said:


> Be sure to watch their newest video and be amazed at Dan's (new vocalist) live capabilities:
> 
> Tesseract 2009



Oh My God, There's just so much win around 8.27 (eden?).


----------



## B36arin

Good news, they've posted on their website that they'll be streaming a new track on the 12th of January. Bad news, I'm stuck on a train at the time of the streaming, so I hope somebody manages to record it  If it's half as good as Lament we're in for another huge treat.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Tesseract said:


> I'd rather have a Diezel!



/thread.


----------



## Tesseract

lol its weird my perception of tone has got a little fucked up from using PODs/Axe FX more than i use real amps. The ENGL is great but when we're jamming ...the Mesa just seems to suit the music better. I think mainly because i can use the TC Preamp before it for the tightness. Plus the highs are a little more "hifi" sounding. I'm lacking some body/beef though which is why I want the Diezel...its beefy and tight to begin with.
When i was in Fell Silent it was vice versa...the ENGL suited the band much more than the Mesa its weird.

I'm not really keen on my tone at the moment...i need a sound proofed booth so i can start recording amps again! Plus a guitar that isn't made of MDF... Or i might figure out how to use the Axe FX for rhythm tones but i broke it recently haha.


Yup Part 2 should be on totalrock on the 12th. Its not a final mix as we did it for promo purposes...its a little harsh on listening back and the snare a tad thin but im in the mixing process now for the album. Should hopefully have finished mixing by the end of the month! LONG!

Diezel please?


----------



## Norskfaen

Acle, just gotta say that the sound of the stuff you have made so far, like lament, and wjat i have heard of deception is amazing. I presonaly love your tone. Cant wait for One!


----------



## petereanima

Tesseract said:


> Diezel please?



yeah, go for it.


----------



## mos

Hi everyone, this is Mos from TesseracT. Firstly can I just say SS.org is a great place and has been a valuable source of info for TesseracT and many other bands for a while now. 

Right gob jobbing out of the way, on to the spamming!

If it takes your fancy Maz Star will be airing 'Deception - Concealing Fate Part Two' exclusively on her show tonight from *18:00~21:00 GMT* on www.totalrock.com. 

It would be great if some of you guys could tune in and get involved in the chat rooms etc, letting us know if its a hit hit or a pile of shit. 

It'll also be available on the CD that comes free with this month's Metal Hammer Magazine, which is released this Thursday 14th January. 

Sorry for the shameless self promotion here, but times are hard, and a band has to do things no band should ever have to do to survive. We really appreciate all the support you guys have given us as we've evolved and grown over the last few years. 

Cheers!

Mos
TesseracT


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## sol niger 333

I'll wait for the album and then wow people with some quality sounds to ease their musical hungaaaar. Cant get radio in New Zealand. We have only just figured out how to record from one cassette tape to another.


----------



## tr0n

Looking forward to it Mos! Hope to see you touring locally in the not too distant.


----------



## drmosh

shamelessly promote as much as possible! Tesseract needs to be heard


----------



## Fred

^^For real! I'll be tuning in for sure.


----------



## Fzau

Awesome! Finally another track 
I'll certainly tune in and enter the chat room!
Is there going to be another way of getting the song? I live in Belgium and Metal Hammer is almost impossible to come by here 

And you actually apoligize for posting such good music


----------



## Plankis

If you have internetz you have the radio. 

mp3: http://icecast.playlouder.com/totalrock.m3u
TR Player: TotalRock Custom Stream Player

I'll definitely be tuning in aswell.


----------



## mos

Thank you guys  

We'll all try and join in tonight, but we're still mixing as I type so might get lost in the zone and miss the show! lol

Tonight we'll upload a little treat to youtube after the show if you can't get MH. 

Right I'm going back to Pro Tools edits, and finding my whip to beat Acle into speeding up things on his end


----------



## Tesseract

OH LOOK HUGH GRANT JOINED THE FORUM!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Tesseract said:


> OH LOOK HUGH GRANT JOINED THE FORUM!



Did I make that stick or was that already a joke before I commented on the Tesseract facebook?


----------



## Tesseract

hehe I think he's had it from birth lol.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Notting Hill is a good film! 

About A Boy... not so much... that fucking cunt from Skins


----------



## Fred

Holy cunt that was good. So, so fucking stoked for this album. Ahhh I want to listen to it again!


----------



## klami

Awesome as always guys! Come to Norway soon!


----------



## Plankis

yeah, that was amazing! Too bad for that compression though.


----------



## tr0n

I believe a YouTube upload is on its way soon without the horrible compression of radio and mp3 formatting. TurnMeUp.org would be sick if you submitted it that. 

Vocals work great, love the composition.


----------



## Tesseract

Nice one guys! Thanks. Yup we're uploading to myspace, faceboob and the website if i can find the folder its supposed to be in lol. Should be all up by 9

Then its back to mixing! About third of the way through woop!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Can't wait to hear this.


----------



## duke4e

Just heard it on myspace, IT'S AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME


----------



## deely

want moar


----------



## mos

Cat Raper fuck you


I'm talking to Acle btw in his revealing of my secret identity - ahhhhh browser fail!!!!


----------



## Tesseract

bwahaha


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

duke4e said:


> Just heard it on myspace, IT'S AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME



+342325123
I need more.


----------



## AndreAndre

Amazing song
Waiting for album
\m/


----------



## MF_Kitten

that was awesome! i´m a whiney bitch and overly obsessive about this, and tend to get annoying about it, but i´m not entirely sold on the mix. but that´s me being weird like that.

i absolutely love the song though! i´ve been waiting for this for a while now, and here it is! i can´t wait to get the album entangled into my long skinny fingers! (and hopefully into a cd player type device)


----------



## Fred

What don't you like about the mix, Morten? Not meant in a confrontational manner in the slightest, just in terms of the fact that everything I've heard of this album so far has led me to think TesseracT have pretty much nailed everything I love in a metal mix! That section of Concealing Fate Part 2 where the drums cut from their standard beat to do a cheeky little tom fill is a pure fucking aurgasm for me, even at 128k or whatever MySpace make you encode at, haha. It's about 1m14s in according to the MySpace flash player. Such ridiculous punchiness and clarity.


----------



## Cynic

MF_Kitten said:


> that was awesome! i´m a whiney bitch and overly obsessive about this, and tend to get annoying about it, but i´m not entirely sold on the mix. but that´s me being weird like that.
> 
> i absolutely love the song though! i´ve been waiting for this for a while now, and here it is! i can´t wait to get the album entangled into my long skinny fingers! (and hopefully into a cd player type device)



I'd have to agree.

I love the mix on the original Concealing Fate Part 1.


----------



## Plankis

This song is on a video from december 4, where it got mastered...


----------



## Triple7

Awesome song, super stoked for the album!


----------



## Tesseract

Thanks peeps! Apprecaite the comments! 

The only thing that bugs me is the snare. Its a little thin and doesn't breathe enough....so i'll be fixing that for the album version 

The old part 1 mix worked for what it was...but man i had that thing compressing like hell! Blargh! 

back to mixing the rest of the album!!


----------



## ShreddyESP

Awesome track. The vocals are brilliant!


----------



## tr0n

Mastering can drastically alter a mix and I can understand squishing it for a compilation CD cos sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. The kick sounds a little tinny as does the snare, and I think overall the drums don't have as much air as Part 1 on the old demo, but that's only opinion, and I think it still sounds great.

I know the album mix is gonna be a lot different, more dynamics and everything a well produced album should be. I hope you go for that TurnMeUp thing I suggested on Facebook (I'm afraid I've no idea who it was that replied), cos I think it'll send out a good message. Plus I can look at it and go "I told em about that!" ^^


----------



## sol niger 333

Sounding really good. Vocalist is sitting quite nicely. I agree with the consensus, keen to hear the drums have some more space to themselves and a bit more weight behind them mix wise. Lament seems to have a bit more of that going on. Man I love your guys music so much I cant wait for this release.


----------



## FMG

I loved it, awesome stuff. Can't wait for your CD, and Dan is of course amazing


----------



## MF_Kitten

what i didn´t like about the mix was that the drums are buried, and the low end is too "bulging" if that can be said about sound. at 03:15 when the guitars are doing something different, and you get to hear the drums a little better, the kick sounds really pillowy or something like that.

what i´m hearing is lots of guitar, and a snare and cymbals way back there, and then if i listen closely enough i can pick out a kick drum as well. and there´s lots of low end, but it´s focused in one small area that feels like it´s too high up in the low end register in my ears. the vocals and guitars are the loudest things in the mix, it seems.

Lament sounds better to me, but it also has the "really loud guitars/buried drums" thing happening at times.

it´s easy to fix too, just change the levels a teeny bit to balance it out more, and do a teeny eq work to clear out the upper bass registers while moving the low end focus down a bit.

and as i said, this is my opinion only, and i´m known to be a whiney bitch about ALL MIXES I EVER HEAR (almost)


----------



## FMG

One thing that few people have mentioned is the vocal mix, now, I may just be being stupid here, but are the vocals supposed to be so quiet/ buried? At times I struggle to hear Dan clearly, which is such a shame. It was the same scenario with Abi, though I wasn't sure if it was intended to sound that way?


----------



## The Beard

The website won't load for me!


----------



## Tesseract

stc423 said:


> The website won't load for me!



Yeah cunting hostmonster.com decided to move our site to another server at their end and its still "propagating" apparently. Can take 2-3 days to sort itself out. Really fucking shit service by them actually...i shall have to write a strongly worded email if its not up by tommorow.

Anyone know any good/cheapish hosts that support joomla/mysql? 

As for the mix each to their own  Lets just say its difficult to create space when you've got so many layers going on! Vocals are fine IMO ...wouldn't call them quiet but yeah a little unclear at times perhaps...i do like my delays 

Use this if you want to view the site  

TesseracT - UK Progressive Metal Band


----------



## MF_Kitten

ah, server host business! 

and about the mix, is this what's going on the album? i recall seeing studio videos with mic'd amps and stuff, yet lament was all amp sims and stuff, and i'm assuming this is too. how does this all work? you said something about fixing the snare in the studio version, so i'm assuming you can go back and change it... but didn't you guys have this mastered? is that something you do to everything just as a mixdown procedure, or is it a separate process (which is what i'd assume it is)? if you guys are going back to change the mix, won't you have to pay for mastering it AGAIN?

i'm SO CONFUUUUSED!


----------



## tr0n

You don't master songs, you master for an application or 'medium' (album, radio, compilation CD, DVD, MP3 etc). Lament and Deception were mastered for the compilation CDs on Metal Hammer. For an album everything is mastered in the context of an album, otherwise there would be no coherence. The mixes are a different story though, you wouldn't necessarily have to remix something, but I heard that Lament was a rush job into the early hours of the morning so perhaps they'll be mixing it again anyway.


----------



## mos

Hello guys,

Both Lament and Deception were rush jobs overnight summed through a desk to add a bit of out the box seperation. On both occaisions we've had no control over the final master that went on the MH CD. Lament got fucked in the low mids, really quite squished. So this time we thought lets ignore what else is on the CD and go for sound quality. And it still got fucked! 

Both Myself and Acle didn't like the mix we put out, but had no choice. I ask how many of you would turn down the same oppurtunity to have your bands song on a CD that goes to 50'00 people? 

Regardless we are all about if you want it louder then turn the fucker up. Use the most powerful tool any of us has in our studio. THE VOLUME KNOB hehe. 

Everything is being remixed for the album version, chiefly because the versions you've heard are radio edits. 

It won't be as metal as most of you would like, but thats because it's a different album to most metal or 'djent' albums. It won't sound like Meshuggah or won't be hot as hell like Metallica (thankfully!).

And yeah we'll apply for the TURN IT UP logo, as we'll definately focus on dynamics rather than loudness. We have layers and layers of shit going on, that need treating as a whole rather than individual instruments. It's been a real steep learning curve, but so much fun for all of in TesseracT. Honestly if we could, we'd rerecord it all from scratch...jokes!!! 

Thank you so much for all your comments, support and help so far guys, you've been really good to us.


Nearly finished...


----------



## MF_Kitten

that´s pretty awesome then, makes me want the album 10 times more!


----------



## S-O

I have been wanting moar from you guys since I stumbled upon your myspace a few years ago.

Can't wait for even moar! Sounds great!


----------



## FMG

I don't know, the amount of effort to get a song to sound good, it's crazy!! Anyway, love your music, TesseracT, I know you are going to get the recognition you deserve, when One comes out... and I can't wait to see you on tour!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm expecting an album with good use of dynamics, I can't wait to hear the full thing


----------



## tr0n

Woot. ^^


----------



## sol niger 333

mos said:


> Regardless we are all about if you want it louder then turn the fucker up. Use the most powerful tool any of us has in our studio. THE VOLUME KNOB hehe.



Well as David Gilmour said. Green is the new yellow 





mos said:


> It won't be as metal as most of you would like, but thats because it's a different album to most metal or 'djent' albums. It won't sound like Meshuggah or won't be hot as hell like Metallica (thankfully!




I hope that wasn't an apologetic post. I couldn't be happier that you guys don't sound like every other Meshuggah rip off band out there. It's actually the only reason I listen to your music. You've taken influence from Meshuggah but consciously taken it somewhere new and original. I hate to be a whiner but I'm sick to death of hearing Meshuggah riffs with only slight alterations to them and a different layer put on, being pawned off as original music.


----------



## MF_Kitten

+1 on not sounding meshuggah being a good thing. not having a "metal" mix sounds like heaven!


----------



## mos

sol niger 333 said:


> Well as David Gilmour said. Green is the new yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that wasn't an apologetic post. I couldn't be happier that you guys don't sound like every other Meshuggah rip off band out there. It's actually the only reason I listen to your music. You've taken influence from Meshuggah but consciously taken it somewhere new and original. I hate to be a whiner but I'm sick to death of hearing Meshuggah riffs with only slight alterations to them and a different layer put on, being pawned off as original music.


 

Certainly not an apologetic post. Just polite  We're english after all! Tea anyone? 

Don't get me wrong Meshuggah are phenominal (as I'm sure most agree). But they do what they do. There is no denying the influence, but the same can be said about Slayer's and Metallica's influence on every thrash band out there that became successful over the past two years. No band is an island. We are hopefully more than the sum of our influences though. 

Once again your comments are always welcome and mean so much to us. 

Incidentally, what is more important to you guys. Songs or sound? It's something that I constantly struggle with, being an engineer myself I struggleto overcome the desire to make something correct when it's correct musicly yet technically incorrect.


----------



## tr0n

That's something I was pondering actually because of the ol' addage of "getting it right at source" instead of fixing it in the mix n all that. I would consider the song to be superior to the sound if I had to choose but both are vital of course. You can't polish a turd. That's exactly what mainstream pop is like these days, polished turds.

I'm not sure I understand the question though, each area is vital in their own right. When you say technically incorrect do you mean a good sound in an unconventional way, like a mic position for example? Or are you concerned that fixing technicalities will get in the way of the creative process and maybe kill the vibe?

I think as an engineer your concern is with getting a sound that complements the song. That almost sounds like something a producer would consider and then relay to their engineer but I think the past few decades have seen an homogeny of roles in the studio, with the engineer becoming a lot more creative and artistic.

I've had an entire module at uni dedicated to the philosophy of record production so I quite like talking about it.


----------



## drmosh

mos said:


> Incidentally, what is more important to you guys. Songs or sound? It's something that I constantly struggle with, being an engineer myself I struggleto overcome the desire to make something correct when it's correct musicly yet technically incorrect.



Songs by far, but once you start recording your own stuff it's inevitable you want it to sound as good as possible or to sound the way it does in your head.


----------



## Fred

Song over sound by a long, long way for me! But then I love my lo-fi black metal and lo-fi folk, so perhaps that's not entirely unsurprising. One of my favourite records of all time (Bars Closing Down by Milhaven, definitely recommend it!) was recorded live on a 4-track, and there's no doubt that the sound suffered slightly as a result, but the songs are so good that it really doesn't matter in the slightest for me.

Obviously, if I'm recording my own stuff then I will spend hours working on the mix, but that's partly as a result of having the luxury of being able to do so, and possibly partly in an attempt to try and convince people my songs are better than they actually are, haha.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I JUST heard these guys for the first time - this stuff sounds great. I'll be listening to them a lot more.


----------



## mos

My apologies I should have said 'incorrect from an engineer's or technical point of view' meaning noisy or detrimental in one way or another. Like slightly out of tune or time too. 

I think we (TesseracT) have spent a lot of time making our live performances sound like the perfectly timed midi performances of dfh. Now, when programmed expertly (as Acle and and Bulb can do imo) these drum tracks will sound amazing, yet still somehow sterile, and increasingly ubiquitous in tone. 

It has been hard for us (Acle and me) as we've constantly had this bar to reach that without years of experience and thousands of pounds worth of kit, is incredibly hard to achieve. From my limited experience working as an assistant, lacky and musician in some top flight studios I can assure you, even with the right gear it has become almost a black art, and most sessions replace sounds now, mostly due to time constraints. 

I say all this because recently the studio I work at did the most fascinating project. A live, full band, direct to vinyl 45 minute gig. Everything had to be right, as you really only had 1 take. I have also had the privalage of hearing a direct to disk surround sound recording by Seal in a very good studio. Now both these events have a sparkle, vibe, and electricity that EVERY recording I've heard recently lacks. So this led me to begin the planning of a project where TesseracT would do a live direct to disk version of 'Concealing Fate parts 1-6' in surround. No doubt there would be a few little slip ups and some playing issues here and there, as well as technical diffulties in seperation etc. I think it would be amazing and a truly special event. Would take a bunch of cash and preperation, but truly think our audiene would enjoy it and maybe ignore the 'imperfections' in return for a real live powerful performance.

Hmm...anyway, still working on a definative description of why 'loud' album sound 'bad', I'll get back to you if the lords of audio ever impart their knowledge regarding that  

Good day to you and yours and thank you! 

Green is indeed the new yellow!


----------



## Fzau

mos said:


> So this led me to begin the planning of a project where TesseracT would do a live direct to disk version of 'Concealing Fate parts 1-6' in surround. No doubt there would be a few little slip ups and some playing issues here and there, as well as technical diffulties in seperation etc. I think it would be amazing and a truly special event. Would take a bunch of cash and preperation, but truly think our audiene would enjoy it and maybe ignore the 'imperfections' in return for a real live powerful performance.


 


I'd like to take some audio engineering courses myself actually. Listening to a huge amount of music always got me wondering what the exact aspects were that made it sound so good/bad (from an audio perspective that is, not 'musical') and made me realize there's a whole world of possibilities out there to be discovered. 
Too bad I don't have lots of time due to business studies and a (hopefully) upcoming Erasmus to Copenhagen 
Then again, I do realize it's a hard skill to master.. *sigh*


----------



## IamOthello

I FUCKING LOVE TESSERACT.

GIVE ME MORE.


----------



## B36arin

Really interesting posts mos, thanks a lot for the insight. The live recording that you're talking about would be really awesome! But finish the bloody album and get it out, we can't wait anymore 

I fully agree with what you're saying about lots of album lacking a live performance feel. The one newer metal production that springs to mind as an exception is The Haunted's Versus, where all tracks except solos and vocals were recorded live, and Tue Madsen didn't use a single sample replacement for the drums, it's all original. It's extremely far from Tesseract, as The Haunted is more about being badass and brutal, and not so much about the ambient atmospheres that you guys are experts at. But Versus sounds like a band playing, and not like a modern edited-to-hell-and-back production. It's an aspect that's missing from far too much stuff today, hopefully the trend is going to shift and actually playing together is going to gain popularity again.


----------



## mos

The Haunted are easily one of the best live bands out there. Christ they have stage presence. 

I'm not a big fan of thrash, but one of the most amazing live sounds I've heard was Lamb Of God at Sonisphere...it was like there were two enormous 4x12 stacks instead of PA speakers. Just fucking savage! 

If you're well rehearsed then you can definately go in to a studio and bash it out live. But time is money and a lot of projects have to be done quickly and cheaply.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I love this song so fucking much


----------



## sol niger 333

mos said:


> Certainly not an apologetic post. Just polite  We're english after all! Tea anyone?
> 
> Don't get me wrong Meshuggah are phenominal (as I'm sure most agree). But they do what they do. There is no denying the influence, but the same can be said about Slayer's and Metallica's influence on every thrash band out there that became successful over the past two years. No band is an island. We are hopefully more than the sum of our influences though.
> 
> Once again your comments are always welcome and mean so much to us.
> 
> Incidentally, what is more important to you guys. Songs or sound? It's something that I constantly struggle with, being an engineer myself I struggleto overcome the desire to make something correct when it's correct musicly yet technically incorrect.




I think we are polite in New Zealand too haha. Except with alcohol in the equation. Regarding your last question it is a big issue. I like to reference tool a lot because I feel they are a great living representation of this issue. I feel that undertow and Aenima are their most special records, simply because of the performances and the way the songs flow. The flow is a natural one and not so "concieved". 10,000 days while it has great moments, on a whole feels more production and tone oriented and somewhat lacking. I for one am a sucker for big production I really am. But the records I own like Sevendust Animosity which sound 200 times bigger and sparklier and more perfect than a record like aenima simply dont spend as much time in my CD player. So there you have it. Songs and performance are more important than perfect production. But if you can get both... DO IT!!


----------



## eaeolian

Good stuff. It's nice to hear, y'know, actual vocals.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

mos said:


> Hmm...anyway, still working on a definative description of why 'loud' album sound 'bad', I'll get back to you if the lords of audio ever impart their knowledge regarding that



Was that a joke? Not sure if you were being serious or not... if so, it's pretty obvious isn't it? Really loud albums are squashed from too much compression and/or are clipping like crazy, causing lots of not so nice sounding distortion... harsh sounding... and being so squashed kills a lot of dynamics, as well as often burying the snare drum, because it's usually the highest peaking element of the mix... kills the transients and makes it lose punch. just doesn't sound good...


----------



## mos

JoshuaLogan said:


> Was that a joke? Not sure if you were being serious or not... if so, it's pretty obvious isn't it? Really loud albums are squashed from too much compression and/or are clipping like crazy, causing lots of not so nice sounding distortion... harsh sounding... and being so squashed kills a lot of dynamics, as well as often burying the snare drum, because it's usually the highest peaking element of the mix... kills the transients and makes it lose punch. just doesn't sound good...


 
Yes, a little bit of a joke.

That's part of the reason. Another is the misunderstanding of reference levels. 0dBFS is a long way from 0dBVU and even further from 0dBu. Resulting in a lot of missunderstanding. 

Anyway, mixing is nearly finished for the album. Yay, should do some summing sessions within a week or so. 

Good times


----------



## B36arin

Can you give us a hint of when we'll be able to hold the album in our hands?


----------



## mos

B36arin said:


> Can you give us a hint of when we'll be able to hold the album in our hands?


 
Very soon...Final mixing is taking place as we 'speak'. It all depends on which label we decide to go with. We want to make the right choice for the long term, rather than rush a release. It's crazy how much of being in a band is not to do with music  Especially in these tough times. 

Lets just leave it at vey soon. 

Thanks for your support guys!

Right back to transcribing drum parts...


----------



## wannabguitarist

IamOthello said:


> I FUCKING LOVE TESSERACT.
> 
> GIVE ME MORE.


----------



## IamOthello

xD


----------



## mos

Well...we just mastered 'One'. So more new stuff will be coming your way soon. Plus a video will be hitting your screens even sooner!


----------



## 13point9

mos said:


> Well...we just mastered 'One'. So more new stuff will be coming your way soon. Plus a video will be hitting your screens even sooner!



Good stuff guys I hail from near MK so its nice to see some people reaching out of the "land of the grid"


----------



## tr0n

Shall hopefully be seeing you guys at High Wycombe on the 19th! If I recall, Cyclamen are supporting you also? Hopefully my mate can drive me there if he's going. If not, it's gonna be a train to Uxbridge and bus to High Wycombe...mish-on. -_-


----------



## B36arin

mos said:


> Well...we just mastered 'One'. So more new stuff will be coming your way soon. Plus a video will be hitting your screens even sooner!



Very cool  Honestly, I haven't been waiting for an album like One for a very, very long time... The songs on myspace so far are absolutely fantastic, and I really believe that the album is going to be astounding. With you and Periphery releasing new albums soon this is shaping up to be a brilliant year!


----------



## thefpb2

Who's Excited for Tesseract? 
Who else thinks the debut of Tesseract's "one" is going to be incredible?

I am on youtube listening to them all the time and I'm sad that it isn't on my ipod every time i turn it on.


----------



## splinter8451

Pfffff you already know I think it is going to be bad ass, super, bad ass. 







I cannot wait for it.

Oh, and welcome to the forum my friend


----------



## vampiregenocide

Welcome to the forum man, and yes this shal be an epic album.


----------



## synrgy

I only recently heard some of their material for the first time, but I quite liked what I heard, so yeah -- I'm looking forward to this album.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I used this site: KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more! to download all their youtube vids onto to my computer so I can listen in my car. I think I might be more excited for this album than I am for Periphery's.

Anyone have any idea when it's coming out?


----------



## Zamm Bell

Frickin cant wait to see them on the 21st March, in Brighton, and i cant wait to get my mits on the new CD! There such an epic band!


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Zamm Bell said:


> Frickin cant wait to see them on the 21st March, in Brighton, and i cant wait to get my mits on the new CD! There such an epic band!


FFUUUUCCCCKKK YOUUUUUUU

I wanna see tesseract


----------



## thefpb2

I believe the album is supposed to come out rather soon as they are saying all they need to do is finish up some things with a record label. So I guess only a matter of time.


----------



## corellia_guitar

I am very excited for this one.. been following them for a while now.. absolutely love the chorus in Concealing Fate pt. II


----------



## tr0n

I love Tesseract, to the extent I troll their facebook, although not in a creepy way. 

But I've chatted a little with Mos and Acle about their recording gear and their approach to analogue vs digital. Hopefully I can catch em at the bar and hound them some more about it when I see them at the Garage in Highbury woo! And then The White Horse in High Wycombe a month later.

And yeah, I can't wait for the album, not just for the music, but because I think it'll be one of the few great metal records that is true high-fidelity.


----------



## Deathstate

This album is going to jizz on my mind


----------



## Fzau

Excited? I'm stoked as hell! 
Can't wait to buy it and attend their Belgium gig!!
(and the SS.org UK one if they pull it off)

They're all talented musicians, they even got Hugh Grant playing the bass


----------



## klami

Really looking forward to this one! 
Been waiting ever since Acle started posting parts of the songs years ago!


----------



## bigswifty

TesseracT's going to open the sub-genre up completely.
They've got a winning mixture of heaviness (djent), progressive, groove, ambience, and to top it off, a fantastic clean vocalist (who can also scream).
Their going to get big.



And im stoked as hell on this album! I'm getting restless!


----------



## Wookieslayer

Deathstate said:


> This album is going to jizz on my mind


----------



## CrushingAnvil

What the hell is Tesseract?


----------



## Plankis

CrushingAnvil said:


> What the hell is Tesseract?



Let me google that for you


----------



## thefpb2




----------



## thefool

awesome


----------



## Daggorath

Yeah, I've been listening to their demoes and stuff for far too long. One should be epic,


----------



## THM Bryce

I can't wait...it's been WAY too long. So stoked!


----------



## Fzau

I'm posting again just to show how stoked I am for 'One' !!


----------



## thefpb2




----------



## DaveCarter

Seeing them next week, should be an awesome show


----------



## Clocks

Saw them last night. Sooooooooooooooooooo sick!


----------



## ivancic1al

I'd never heard of them till i saw this thread. WOW. That jizz my mind comment above...i can see that happening here as well


----------



## Rick

wannabguitarist said:


> I used this site: KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more! to download all their youtube vids onto to my computer so I can listen in my car.



That's pretty cool. I was using Zamzar.com but I'll have to try this out.


----------



## Dark_Matter

I can't!

TesseracT are fucking awesome.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Plankis said:


> Let me google that for you




Best response ever.


----------



## Tesseract

We've got some new Merch finally available if anyone is interested! We've got a temporary store while the website store is under construction at TesseracT &mdash; Home or TesseracT - UK Progressive Metal Band






High Res image


As for the album...we're kind of stuck in limbo while we're in talks with labels...its coming! 

Sorry if this is considered spam but thought i'd post since we have a few fans here!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Win.


----------



## 13point9

it available at the gig on thursday?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Epic man  When you releasing this music video I've seen snippets of?


----------



## HandshakeMurder

Sweet! Now all you guys have to do is make it to America!


----------



## Tesseract

13point9 said:


> it available at the gig on thursday?



Yup all being well we should have it fresh from the printers on thursday for the gigs


----------



## 13point9

Tesseract said:


> Yup all being well we should have it fresh from the printers on thursday for the gigs



SOLD!


----------



## Tesseract

vampiregenocide said:


> Epic man  When you releasing this music video I've seen snippets of?



All being well it should be airing next week sometime (i hope anyway!)...ill spam about that next week  I imagine we'll upload the video to youtube soon after that.


----------



## ManBeast

I really like the cube shirt...you ship to the state I take it?

Cant wait for the album.


----------



## Tesseract

ManBeast said:


> I really like the cube shirt...you ship to the state I take it?
> 
> Cant wait for the album.



Yeah man, ship where ever! Cool we have like 2 left in the black Cube designs

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im liking that t shirt alot, will probably pick that up depending on shipping.


----------



## mos

Just so you know guys, the video has been on rotation on SCUZZ TV since friday. So, it should be on like 5 or 6 times a day minimum for a week or so! Now, everyone get SKY TV and just watch Scuzz all day long  

Thanks for all the orders, you guys are the best!


----------



## 13point9

I dont even have a TV Licence ~_~ lol but good stuff man congrats =)


----------



## mos

Fucking awesome to see all the responses you guys are posting, thank you! If you want to see/hear some new TesseracT, then sit yourselves down in front of Scuzz TV and watch our video, which is on rotation for a few weeks.


----------



## mos

How the hell did we not tell you guys yet! TesseracT's video for Concealing Fate Part Two is currently being played 5 or 6 times a day on Scuzz TV. 

It'll hopefully get ported to a few other channels in the next few weeks and then finally to YouTube next month. 

If you catch it, it would be great to get your thoughts on it. 

Nice on guys, hope to see you lot soon.

Mos
TesseracT
(aka Hugh)


----------



## DrewsifStalin

WHO CARES? I HATE YOUR BAND.
<3


----------



## sol niger 333

Can I just say that I BELIEVE your singer. I hope that serves you well when the album is released, I hope someone pushes it hard enough to reach people. In my opinion once that happens you will be away laughing


----------



## Fred

I hate not having Sky, .


----------



## MF_Kitten

dammit, i can´t wait! i just saw the video of the making of and stuff, and the part looking at the viewfinder screen on the camera looked amazing! i love those cameras too, it´s like they made a great camera for photography, and had some spare time left, and just kinda went "hey, you guys wanna slop in a full HD video function that snuffs out all current video cameras even remotely close to the same price? okay then!"

the sad thing is that watching the video will make me want the album really badly AND give me GAS for that camera


----------



## generation_trip

ahaha i noticed the other day was sat watching scuzz and was like hey tesseract are on 
is a good video man and a good song.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thats great man! I've seen you around a lot lately, your performance in Music & Lyrics is awesome. 

I'll check out Scuzz for the video, new album shall be awesome.


----------



## Zamm Bell

Ive left my TV on, however i havent been lucky enough to catch it yet


----------



## MF_Kitten

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats great man! I've seen you around a lot lately, your performance in Music & Lyrics is awesome.



wait, what?


----------



## 13point9

MF_Kitten said:


> wait, what?



Mos= Hugh Grant


----------



## MF_Kitten

13point9 said:


> Mos= Hugh Grant



HAHAHAHA, i forgot about that one! 

when i read it, i thought i remembered a tesseract video with a hugh grant reference, but i couldn´t remember what it was. and that was it!


----------



## thefpb2

So excited, haven't been this excited for an album release in literally years


----------



## tr0n

Fred said:


> I hate not having Sky, .



+1.

I'm a virgin.

I mean I'm ON Virgin, not Sky, therefore no Scuzz. -_-


----------



## TimSE

Supported Tesseract on saturday ... was unreal
crazy amazing infact


----------



## vampiregenocide

TimSE said:


> Supported Tesseract on saturday ... was unreal
> crazy amazing infact


 
Ah epic win dude  If I'd known you were there too I might've tried to definitely get down. Would be cool to meet more peeps.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I didn't even know Scuzz was still going, I stopped venturing into those channels a long time ago when it became an emofest. Congrats on getting the video on tv though!


----------



## mos

ha bloody ha.

Yeah I got paid a shit load in Music & Lyrics lol. Funded the whole TesseracT album, video and had a chunk of change left over for some hookers at the end. 

Gigs last week were fantastic, we had a few results which we'll talk about later. 

Video is currently on around 6 times a day, so no doubt everyone will be sick of us soon enough  

Scuzz is great man, has about double the audience of Kerrang which is impressive for an independant channel.


----------



## Dan

Fucks sake Hugh

ive been sat here writing this essay all day with scuzz on waiting for this damn video and it hasnt come on yet. Im getting bored of waiting for your face to appear on my TV


----------



## Dan

WAIT

ok, now ive finally seen it!

Not bad! However there is a distinct lack of cowbell, this upset me greatly. That and hookers, it needed more hookers...


----------



## mos

There's just no pleasing some people...


----------



## Dan

^ believe me, if you had to write an essay on Bernard Leach and how he and his contemporaries created a climate wherein studio ceramics became an accepted art form you would want more hookers


----------



## vampiregenocide

mos said:


> ha bloody ha.
> 
> Yeah I got paid a shit load in Music & Lyrics lol. Funded the whole TesseracT album, video and had a chunk of change left over for some hookers at the end.
> 
> Gigs last week were fantastic, we had a few results which we'll talk about later.
> 
> Video is currently on around 6 times a day, so no doubt everyone will be sick of us soon enough
> 
> Scuzz is great man, has about double the audience of Kerrang which is impressive for an independant channel.


 
I watched that with my ex, you made special times for us. 

Scuzz is great, plays a few more different bands (like you guys) whereas Kerrang has become an embarassment in my eyes, with Green Day/MCR specials and nothing but scene bands between.  Glad you guys are getting played though, you deserve it. I need to see you live soon.


----------



## ManBeast

Any chance this is getting posted online...like asap for us blokes across the pond?


----------



## vampiregenocide

ManBeast said:


> Any chance this is getting posted online...like asap for us blokes across the pond?


 
It will be on youtube soon i think he said. ^


----------



## elscar

you guys were awesome in brighton on sunday mos! good to see you guys are coming back in september too 
no sky though unfortunately, i'll have to wait til youtube  haha


----------



## Plankis

That was awesome.


----------



## drmosh

Watched Scuzz for about an hour yesterday and saw NOTHING! Had to sit through fucking Avenged Sevenfold and Good Charlotte. I hope you are pleased!


----------



## mos

ouch...

your dedication is above and beyond! 

It's normally on during Scuzz all stars. And has been on The Sonisphere Wishlist shows too.


----------



## Meh

Wow... Whens the release date?


----------



## ManBeast

Opeth21 said:


> They've got a winning mixture of heaviness (djent), progressive, groove, ambience, and to top it off, a fantastic clean vocalist (who can also scream).
> Their going to get big.
> 
> 
> 
> And im stoked as hell on this album! I'm getting restless!


This.

I'm all boned up over here


----------



## Plankis

I got to see the vid now. Great vid, unfortunately the soundquality wasn't that awesome. Can't wait to hear the HQ-version!

You can stream Scuzz here: http://cctv.ws/1/Scuzz 
Just copy the link to vlc.


----------



## Daggorath

Just managed to catch it on that stream. Looks cool as guys. Fucking shame about the drivel either side of you like. S'pose atleast they make you look even better than you are (if that's possible). Eagerly awaiting the debut, will also try and catch you guys on tour in the coming years. Awesome to see good music actually getting heard. I wonder how many peoples heads fell off in that final riff.


----------



## BlindingLight7

so much win


----------



## wannabguitarist

I love this song but I think I prefer the mix on the original demo more. Still kicks ass though


----------



## BlindingLight7

wannabguitarist said:


> I love this song but I think I prefer the mix on the original demo more. Still kicks ass though


word, the snare is a taaaaad too loud


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Haha Jay bobbin' his head to the groove.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Yesss!


----------



## BrainArt

Sweet! I liked it.


----------



## tr0n

I prefer this mix overall probably, yeah the snare is a tad loud, but I love the vocal harmonies and the general balance. All in all it don't matter, the song is awesome. I just think it's a shame that it's yet another warehouse video. Personally I think a music video should be entertaining in it's own right, or work as a presentation of the song. This does neither in my opinion. If you think of that well-known OK GO song where they do that routine with the treadmills, you'll watch for the video, not to listen to the song. With something like Meshuggah's Shed video, it's totally representative of the song. These warehouse vids are just a bit throwaway to me. I guess labels might take you more seriously for it though, must be good PR. I bet if you put word out that you wanted someone to make you a music video, an animation for instance, someone would probably do it, and for free. Say some university student for a project perhaps. I think the Chili Peppers' Californication was done that way.


----------



## leandroab

And where is the god damn ALBUM?!?!!


----------



## Wookieslayer

leandroab said:


> And where is the god damn ALBUM?!?!!



this!


----------



## nihilist

This will totally make up for the Periphery album!


----------



## corellia_guitar

one of my favorite choruses.. so fucking great! anticipating this album more than any other right now.


----------



## B36arin

I prefer this mix, the song doesn't "wimp out"(excuse the term) when the layering disappears like it did in the older mix.

If Tesseract don't become then there's no justice whatsoever left in this world. I really can't wait for this album, I haven't anticipated an album like this one for a very long time!


----------



## mos

Ah! You beat me to it, damn youguys have your finger on the pulse, was going to link this to see what you guys thought. 

All very valid points. 

When we say this video was done on the cheap, we mean most people that worked on it, did it for free. We are so grateful to Khaled Lowe for helping us to produce our first video. We are also very grateful for the support that Scuzz have given us. To put an unsigned band on their channel is always a risk for them, but to promote it as heavily as they have done too is fantastic. The video is now available to request on Kerrang TV too, and will be played a few time next week. Again, for Kerrang TV to help us like this is fantastic. 

Thank you for watching guys, and a special thanks to all of you who requested it in Scuzz and kept us in the top 10 for 4 weeks. It was amazing to go up against the majors in the charts lol. 

We're off on tour around Europe for a couple of weeks now:
30/04 Leipzig DE
01/05 Wroclaw PL - Asymmetry Festival
03/05 St. Petersburg RU
04/05 Moscow RU
06/05 Nihzny Novgorod RU
08/05 Bern CH Break the Silence Festival
09/05 Koln DE 

We will be debuting the WHOLE album at these gigs! 

Much Love
Mos & TesseracT


----------



## Xarn

I so love this mix better than the demo, and it would seem to me as if there was no way you guys could possibly improve this song, but damn, the mix in general and the vocal harmonies are totally killer. This is my most anticipated album this year for sure.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Not the kind of thing I'd listen to on a regular basis, but not bad. I'd rather hear it without the vocalist though. I haven't heard the old demo that people are talking about, but I thought the mix was alright, as much as I could tell from youtube anyway.

The guitar tone did nothing or me, nor the drums in general, except the 80s hair metal snare sound, that was awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

mos said:


> We are so grateful to Khaled Lowe for helping us to produce our first video.



Great guy  He's the dude that sold me my amp.


----------



## Daggorath

Sweet video, good to see in HD. Can't wait for the album; Tesseract, Periphery and Vildhjarta debuts in the same year = win for music.


----------



## simonXsludge

is it only me or do the guitars sound pretty thin and disappear in the mix quite often? i really like that chorus-part at 2:00 or so, other than that it doesn't really kick me.

i will watch these guys play live soon, will give it another chance then.


----------



## Mwoit

Look forward to the album, I want to listen to the entire thing in decent quality!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Epic video, looking forward to the album.


----------



## Johnology

I quite like the warehouse video, i just think they can be so much more creative with it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Johnology said:


> I quite like the warehouse video, i just think they can be so much more creative with it.


 
I'm sure if they had the money, they'd come up with an epic conceptual video. But they are in the same boat as Periphery. 

Personally I think performance videos can be just as epic if done right, and this in my opinion is a simple but really good one.


----------



## TimSE

i saw the video on scuzz the other day. was loving it. as simple as it is, its still a killer looking vid i think.
tesseract for the win


----------



## 13point9

they have put some kind of filter on it so the vid doesn't look as "raw" as some other videos I've seen by bands in the same boat, this to me makes it look like they had a budget 10x what they most likely had... good stuff guys


----------



## MF_Kitten

this video gave me GAS for a canon eos 7d. hurts.


----------



## mos

Yeah, it's all in the grading! Well the source and the grading, and not fucking it up in between. Much like mixing audio! 

We stressed from the start that the grading should be as good as we can get. A little bit of post fx for strobing and that was it. 

The DoP used a 7D. We have access to a 5D mk2 which is on tour with us always, so we've been filming one song a gig at 30fps 1080p HD!!! 

Hopefully, we'll get enough footage to cobble together a tour diary style video, and see if we can get that released. If not on the TV, then at least online. Again though, the grading will be the be all and end all on that. 

Looking to get further into film, as I think it could work really well with our music to have a full video show as well as the music. All pie in the sky dreams at the moment however.

Cheers guys,

Mos
TesseracT


----------



## Mexi

great video guys! also good to hear that you guys have a deadline for your record deal now. hope it works out


----------



## TimSE

everybody loves tour diary videos


----------



## MF_Kitten

mos said:


> Yeah, it's all in the grading! Well the source and the grading, and not fucking it up in between. Much like mixing audio!
> 
> We stressed from the start that the grading should be as good as we can get. A little bit of post fx for strobing and that was it.
> 
> The DoP used a 7D. We have access to a 5D mk2 which is on tour with us always, so we've been filming one song a gig at 30fps 1080p HD!!!
> 
> Hopefully, we'll get enough footage to cobble together a tour diary style video, and see if we can get that released. If not on the TV, then at least online. Again though, the grading will be the be all and end all on that.
> 
> Looking to get further into film, as I think it could work really well with our music to have a full video show as well as the music. All pie in the sky dreams at the moment however.
> 
> Cheers guys,
> 
> Mos
> TesseracT



i´ve seen the Grading word tossed around when talking about HD video, and in reviews of the D7, but i still have no clue as to what that is 

help?

also, i want this album so hard my kidneys are swollen.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Seriously good stuff, do agree with the guitars getting a little lost though, but still sounded great 

Been looking forward to this release for a while now, please give us the album


----------



## Apophis

Great music  Vid is also really nice


----------



## leandroab

I've watched again. Who's at the background doing that 360 @ 2:59 ~ 3:00 ?

Hahahaha


----------



## Mexi

looks like mos but i could be wrong


----------



## LadyKiller

Do you guys know when the record will be released?


----------



## mos

LOL - yep I got fucking bored, so spent most of the shoot seeing how far I could spin...got up to at least 720. no shit! The heavy bass gives you so much momentum  

Grading - or gradiation, colour gradiating, is all about balancing the tone between shots, so they are uniform. To use a lose analogy, like compressing audio perhaps to make it all sit at the same level. I'm no expert, but certain tones, have a cinematic quality to it, which raw footage sometimes does not. Add a little bit of post production filters and effects and a video that cost less than my bass guitar can look like it had a decent budget. 

It's getting some major views dudes, thanks!!!


----------



## kmanick

cool! I liked that , I never took the time to listen to these guys.
for some reason I thought I had given them a listen in the past and they had more of a "core" type screamer as a vocalist ?
And it turned me off . This I liked a lot


----------



## MF_Kitten

mos said:


> LOL - yep I got fucking bored, so spent most of the shoot seeing how far I could spin...got up to at least 720. no shit! The heavy bass gives you so much momentum
> 
> Grading - or gradiation, colour gradiating, is all about balancing the tone between shots, so they are uniform. To use a lose analogy, like compressing audio perhaps to make it all sit at the same level. I'm no expert, but certain tones, have a cinematic quality to it, which raw footage sometimes does not. Add a little bit of post production filters and effects and a video that cost less than my bass guitar can look like it had a decent budget.
> 
> It's getting some major views dudes, thanks!!!



ah, that´s actually something i´m very concerned with when i´m editing some more serious stuff! didn´t know it had a name though


----------



## Customisbetter

That video looks pretty pro. I'm glad forum members are getting famous.


----------



## wannabguitarist

kmanick said:


> cool! I liked that , I never took the time to listen to these guys.
> for some reason I thought I had given them a listen in the past and they had more of a "core" type screamer as a vocalist ?
> And it turned me off . This I liked a lot



Maybe you heard the old vocalist? The other demo they have up right now has a little bit of screaming in it but it's definitely not a "core" type of sound: 

Badass stuff


----------



## mos

That will be muuuuuuuuuuch better quality.


----------



## Deathstate

holy shit


----------



## Mexi

want...album...now... edit: I've always loved concealing fate part 1, hell I even learned it on my 6string. soooo good.


----------



## Venom

I need the tabs of this nice song....pls


----------



## vampiregenocide

mos said:


> Yeah, it's all in the grading! Well the source and the grading, and not fucking it up in between. Much like mixing audio!
> 
> We stressed from the start that the grading should be as good as we can get. A little bit of post fx for strobing and that was it.
> 
> The DoP used a 7D. We have access to a 5D mk2 which is on tour with us always, so we've been filming one song a gig at 30fps 1080p HD!!!
> 
> Hopefully, we'll get enough footage to cobble together a tour diary style video, and see if we can get that released. If not on the TV, then at least online. Again though, the grading will be the be all and end all on that.
> 
> Looking to get further into film, as I think it could work really well with our music to have a full video show as well as the music. All pie in the sky dreams at the moment however.
> 
> Cheers guys,
> 
> Mos
> TesseracT


 
I have a 5D MkII they rule.  Look forward to seeing more footage.


----------



## Dragonfly

I like it a lot!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Did they change singers? I was infatuated by the demo of Concealing Fate.... but this... It doesnt have the same umph.


Edit: now I see there was a singer change. Alright.


----------



## Plankis

Some new live footage:


----------



## BlindingLight7

Not very new^^^ hahahaha


----------



## Mexi

pretty sure most people haven't heard concealing fate pt.3. and he said new "live footage" not new songs.
that being said, pretty good quality vids, makes me want the album even more.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I want this album so bad


----------



## CoachZ

So, apparently Tesseract has signed with Century Media which means one thing: the album is finally on its way and they're touring with Devin Townsend for a North American tour.

Mind = blown.

That is all.


----------



## Hypothermia

TesseracT signs with Century Media Records!



This is awesome, i hope can get a release date for One really soon!

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - TESSERACT Signs With CENTURY MEDIA RECORDS


----------



## MikeH

I'm okay with this!


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

The sooner "One" comes out, the better!

They've already started writing for album 2!


----------



## Randy

This is terrific news.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

I literally screamed in excitement. Best thing to wake up to on a monday morning.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The boys done good.


----------



## TreWatson

good stuff!


----------



## Mr Violence

I have a boner.


----------



## nojyeloot

Now. If. They'd. Only. Release. The. Flippin. Album.


----------



## technomancer

Awesome!


----------



## drmosh

and they be touring with devin townsend in the US!


----------



## Rick

Awesome.


----------



## Enselmis

I like the complete lack of tour dates in the North-Central US and anywhere near the prairies in canada... Oh well, at least this could mean the album comes out soon!!

Gratz to TesseracT!!


----------



## CoachZ

Enselmis said:


> I like the complete lack of tour dates in the North-Central US and anywhere near the prairies in canada... Oh well, at least this could mean the album comes out soon!!
> 
> Gratz to TesseracT!!



I can't seem to find the dates. Are they coming to Montreal?


----------



## technomancer

Enselmis said:


> I like the complete lack of tour dates in the North-Central US and anywhere near the prairies in canada... Oh well, at least this could mean the album comes out soon!!
> 
> Gratz to TesseracT!!



From what I can see there are only 7 dates so there are LOTS of places they're not playing near 

Found this by Google

Bravewords.com > News > TESSERACT Sign Worldwide Deal With Century Media; To Tour With DEVIN TOWNSEND

TesseracT 2010 North American tour dates (with Devin Townsend): 

8 - Vancouver, BC - Rickshaw 
9 - Seattle, WA - Studio Seven 
10 - Portland, OR - Hawthorne 
12 - San Francisco, CA - Slim&#8217;s 
14 - Los Angeles, CA - Key Club 
15 - San Diego, CA - Ramona 
16 - Las Vegas, NV - Cheyenne


----------



## SerratedSkies

Can't wait for this shit!


----------



## Fred

So fucking stoked for them. Not to mention that record deal should = record release date coming up soon. HELLS YES.


----------



## FMG

Great news, these guys need decent backing so they can get the recognition and longevity they deserve


----------



## Kalem

Didn't know them. Thanks for sharing! Stoked to hear more of these guys!


----------



## Daggorath

I literally just fist pumped while repeating "YES!!!". The missus was like "wtf?".

Fantastic news! Made my week.


----------



## Mexi

great news! considering the album has been done and ready for so long means that we could possibly see an album release within the next 2-3 months imo


----------



## toolsound

Been waiting for this album for 7 years now...


----------



## AlucardXIX

Devin himself said the US tour will have a lot more dates. Those are just the confirmed ones right now.


----------



## eventhetrees

Never heard of these guys before. Sounds excellent already unsigned. I hope they only get better! Good shit!


----------



## ScottyB724

Yessssss !!!!!!!


----------



## Antimatter

Sure is awesome in here


----------



## S-O

Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Vicissitude27

This is verrry good news. 
I will definitely have to go see them. 
And Devin Townsend for the first time, FINALLY.


----------



## B36arin

HOLY BAAAALLS!!! Get that tour to Europe NAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

Seriously, that's just ridiculous...


----------



## B36arin

This has made my month! I don't know if I can stand the tension of expecting Sol Niger Within v2 AND One... This is going to be one hell of a ride!


----------



## ManBeast

Can NOT wait, my understanding is that the album is done they were just working on a band friendly contract. Hopefully the album can come out asap.

Congrats guys.


----------



## Skyblue

Hell to the fucking yes 
hopefully the album will come out asap


----------



## Daggorath

B36arin said:


> This has made my month! I don't know if I can stand the tension of expecting Sol Niger Within v2 AND One... This is going to be one hell of a ride!



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Rick

AlucardXIX said:


> Devin himself said the US tour will have a lot more dates. Those are just the confirmed ones right now.



Well, hopefully Tesseract will be on all of them.


----------



## The Somberlain

I know where I'll be on October 9th!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten

wow! they´ve gotten this far without being signed? i thought they got signed a while ago, but apparently not! 

i´m also waiting patiently for that album... and seeing them tour with devin sounds like heaven! seriously, i´d die a happy man if i could see that!


----------



## Triple7

MF_Kitten said:


> wow! they´ve gotten this far without being signed? i thought they got signed a while ago, but apparently not!
> 
> i´m also waiting patiently for that album... and seeing them tour with devin sounds like heaven! seriously, i´d die a happy man if i could see that!






Rick has a point, I hope they play all of the U.S. Dates, especially the unannounced ones.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Antimatter said:


> Sure is awesome in here





i feel like "our team" just found out we've qualified for a championship or something. great news. i agree with everyone else... they have been unsigned forever and it hasn't slowed them down a bit. i assumed they were already signed, thus their "legal junk" rebuttal as to why the album was taking so long to actually release.

either way im super happy. i just hope CM doesn't want to take the tracks and do any more processing to it before release. just stamp those discs and go! it could be on a store-bought CD-R for all i care!!!


----------



## ultranoob

i've been anticipating their album for years, i find it odd that it has taken even longer than periphery's album


----------



## wannabguitarist

I already have my tickets to the San Diego date 

Apparently Periphery is on this tour as well


----------



## BlindingLight7

Pretty sure Jamie told me there playing a lot of shows in the US, so I'd have to assume they're on them all, I just hope theres an indianapolis date.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

wannabguitarist said:


> Apparently Periphery is on this tour as well



 where did you hear this?


----------



## AlucardXIX

wannabguitarist said:


> I already have my tickets to the San Diego date
> 
> Apparently Periphery is on this tour as well



So basically you're saying skip every other tour besides the Karnivool one and this tour will make up for it? If that's true of course.


----------



## poopyalligator

God I hope albuquerque, NM is one of those dates. I cant tell you how bad we get screwed when it comes to good concerts.


----------



## AlucardXIX

wannabguitarist said:


> I already have my tickets to the San Diego date
> 
> Apparently Periphery is on this tour as well



Neither Acle nor Misha out right confirmed this. Acle said it's a possibility at best.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

2 of my favourite artists touring.....














...In North America. 


When will the UK ever get to experience such epic tours.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

ChrisOfTheSky said:


> 2 of my favourite artists touring.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In North America.
> 
> 
> When will the UK ever get to experience such epic tours.



Are you kidding? UK gets sooo much more tours and shows than where I live.  I'd consider yourself lucky for having so many talented bands to come from your area.


----------



## Steve08

wannabguitarist said:


> I already have my tickets to the San Diego date
> 
> Apparently Periphery is on this tour as well


According to Misha on Facebook, this is not (very unfortunately...) true


----------



## wannabguitarist

AlucardXIX said:


> Neither Acle nor Misha out right confirmed this. Acle said it's a possibility at best.





Steve08 said:


> According to Misha on Facebook, this is not (very unfortunately...) untrue



A friend of mine said Tom Murphy told him at Thrash and Burn . Oh well


----------



## bigswifty

Steve08 said:


> According to Misha on Facebook, this is not (very unfortunately...) untrue



Not untrue ehh?..
Trying to pull a fast one?


----------



## Steve08

Opeth21 said:


> Not untrue ehh?..
> Trying to pull a fast one?


Fuck me 

Fix'd


----------



## AlucardXIX

wannabguitarist said:


> A friend of mine said Tom Murphy told him at Thrash and Burn . Oh well



Well Acle seemed more positive about the possibility than Misha. Misha gave a straight up "No, sorry" to me and Acle said that it was a possibility that hasn't been confirmed at all.


----------



## onpalehorse

sort of had a grudge with century media ever since I saw at all cost rise and fall so quickly on it, i'm sure there were other factors that led to it but whatevs

congrats to tesseract though they don't seem to be going anywhere


----------



## mos

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## bulb

AlucardXIX said:


> Well Acle seemed more positive about the possibility than Misha. Misha gave a straight up "No, sorry" to me and Acle said that it was a possibility that hasn't been confirmed at all.



the reason we couldnt jump on the whole tour is because of scheduling conflicts, but we are seeing if maybe we can jump on a leg of the tour as we would love to be a part of it!


----------



## AlucardXIX

bulb said:


> the reason we couldnt jump on the whole tour is because of scheduling conflicts, but we are seeing if maybe we can jump on a leg of the tour as we would love to be a part of it!



Sounds even more FUCKING AWESOME now. Make sure there are some Florida dates!


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

bulb said:


> the reason we couldnt jump on the whole tour is because of scheduling conflicts, but we are seeing if maybe we can jump on a leg of the tour as we would love to be a part of it!



Please come to the cali dates, it would be the best birthday ever.


----------



## poopyalligator

bulb said:


> the reason we couldnt jump on the whole tour is because of scheduling conflicts, but we are seeing if maybe we can jump on a leg of the tour as we would love to be a part of it!




How about convincing them to make their way over to Albuquerque, NM. You know we are awesome lol.


----------



## technomancer

Come on guys, it's been said repeatedly the musicians have ZERO control over where/when tour dates take place beyond not signing on to be in two places at once


----------



## Fred

TesseracT - UK Progressive Metal Band

Album news, but not exactly what I was hoping for to say the least. Pretty bummed out about this.



> Good News Everyone! TesseracT's debut release will be on pre-sale from TUESDAY 31st AUGUST. Bad News Everyone, it is not the full length 'ONE'.
> 
> From 31/08/2010, "Concealing Fate", the 27 minute epic, will be available to order from the Century Media US Webstore . The band also aim to have the CD available for sale during the Devin Townsend Project Tour in the US and Canada, as well as from their own webstore.
> 
> Here's what the band had to say regarding this exciting news:
> 
> "It's obvious that some people are frustrated that we are not releasing "One" this year. But, unfortunately Century Media won't put the album out right now. This is due to various marketing reasons, that we won't go into right here and now. However, we implored them to release something for you guys, since you've been waiting for so long to hear these new songs. And eventually, they kindly agreed. Thus, the Concealing Fate EP was created.
> 
> Deciding to put out just Concealing Fate was a bitter pill to swallow, but, we soon saw it as the only logical thing to do, especially given the circumstances. The upside is, that this is allowing us make the album really special, and gives us the time we need to add some extra content. Don't worry guys, the EP will be special too. Not only is it a limited edition, but it will come with a new shirt as well. This should be available for pre-order this week on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> We're looking forward to seeing you all out on the road in the US and on our UK warm up gigs. We hope you guys can understand the situation we're in, and really appreciate your patience and continued support."



Album not yet released due to unexplained "marketing reasons" and another US-only preorder which I'm sincerely hoping doesn't rip off those of us on this side of the pond like the Periphery one did = a not entirely happy Fred. It's totally out of the band's hands, of course, this just doesn't seem the greatest of starts to their contract...

Ah well, I guess I should be happy that we're getting some kind of release at all - I'm sure it'll be killer.

EDIT: I should reassert that I don't mean to sound overly negative about this, I've just been waiting so long for this record that each further delay is really starting to grate! Fuck it, I'll stop moaning now. At least I've heard some of the new stuff live and will hopefully be doing so again in a few weeks!


----------



## tr0n

I'm with you Fred, I wonder what was so attractive about Century Media that the guys opted to release an EP instead of a whole album. Not that it's really anyone's business, but what were other labels offering that was inferior to this?


----------



## vampiregenocide

It's a 27 minute EP, which is a fair dose of music. We've all been waiting very patiently we're at least getting smething.  I hope that the pre order is available to UK as well at a decent price, if America steals one of our best bands and starts taking the piss then I'm kidnapping After The Burial.

Any word on the release date of the EP?


----------



## drmosh

that's a real shame that One isn't being released. I assume the EP is the same one as before? or new vocals? or new everything but just not an album?


----------



## vampiregenocide

drmosh said:


> that's a real shame that One isn't being released. I assume the EP is the same one as before? or new vocals? or new everything but just not an album?


 
I assume it has been rerecorded, with the other parts included.


----------



## splinter8451

Seems like they got kinda a shitty deal since Century won't let them release the album, it's not like they don't have a solid fanbase. They have toured all over.


----------



## Mexi

If this is the best deal they got then I can't imagine how bad the other potential ones were but then again, I don't know shit about the business. hopefully this means that the playtime that Concealing Fate would have taken up on "One" (27 minutes) would be filled with new tracks, otherwise it's kind of a big finger to everyone thats waited for so long


----------



## drmosh

vampiregenocide said:


> I assume it has been rerecorded, with the other parts included.



Doesn't really make much sense to me to do that rather than release the album, or maybe they aren't happy with the album and just selected the songs they like the most


----------



## vampiregenocide

drmosh said:


> Doesn't really make much sense to me to do that rather than release the album, or maybe they aren't happy with the album and just selected the songs they like the most


 
If Concealing Fate can make up an EP itself, and leave enough songs for the album, it makes financial sense for the label to put two releases out there instead of one big album.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Guys, You can't release an album over the xmas period so November - February is out of the window! 

TesseracT signed to CM in July, so 3 months of marketing = October at the earliest if CM/All associates rushed the Marketing... so it was practically impossible for TesseracT to release this year. 

I'd say be thankful you're getting anything.


----------



## Rick

vampiregenocide said:


> if America steals one of our best bands and starts taking the piss then I'm kidnapping After The Burial.



Oh yeah?


----------



## vampiregenocide

John_Strychnine said:


> Guys, You can't release an album over the xmas period so November - February is out of the window!
> 
> TesseracT signed to CM in July, so 3 months of marketing = October at the earliest if CM/All associates rushed the Marketing... so it was practically impossible for TesseracT to release this year.
> 
> *I'd say be thankful you're getting anything*.


 




Rick said:


> Oh yeah?


----------



## goherpsNderp

i wonder if acle is going to get CM to let them plug in some of the newer stuff they've been working on due to pushing it back? (or rather HE's been working on?)

ALSO: i feel the same way about wanting to ask bands to come down to where i live. i know it falls on deaf ears though. i usually try to just phrase it as "IF you guys are scheduling for Texas ever, TRY to swing by Houston during that portion of the tour..."

i think one of the reasons Houston gets shafted so often is because of it's distance from the other major points on tours, and it either causes them to require an overnight drive or bands end up needing to get a motel or something and it's too big of a cost hit. so they just schedule for Dallas, Austin, and maybe one other location near the western border.


----------



## Fred

John_Strychnine said:


> Guys, You can't release an album over the xmas period so November - February is out of the window!
> 
> TesseracT signed to CM in July, so 3 months of marketing = October at the earliest if CM/All associates rushed the Marketing... so it was practically impossible for TesseracT to release this year.
> 
> I'd say be thankful you're getting anything.



Well there you go, I guess that makes a fair amount of sense. Like I said, I am indeed grateful for what we will be getting, and I guess now I just have to hope that the extra few months of anticipation will mean the album hits even harder as and when it finally comes out!

Out of interest, speaking as someone with very little knowledge of the way larger labels work (let alone marketing or economics), why is it exactly that you can't release albums over the Christmas period? I'm particularly interested because both my EP and my first full-length were released (by a netlabel, so in a different context) in this period. Hell, my album was released on Christmas Day itself, haha. Obviously with no money involved it's a totally different story, it's just not something I've heard of before.


----------



## Daggorath

Taken from their website, yesterday...



http://www.tesseractband.co.uk/ said:


> From 31/08/2010, "Concealing Fate", the 27 minute epic, will be available to order from the Century Media US Webstore . The band also aim to have the CD available for sale during the Devin Townsend Project Tour in the US and Canada, as well as from their own webstore.
> 
> Here's what the band had to say regarding this exciting news:
> 
> "It's obvious that some people are frustrated that we are not releasing "One" this year. But, unfortunately Century Media won&#8217;t put the album out right now. This is due to various marketing reasons, that we won&#8216;t go into right here and now. However, we implored them to release something for you guys, since you&#8217;ve been waiting for so long to hear these new songs. And eventually, they kindly agreed. Thus, the Concealing Fate EP was created.
> 
> Deciding to put out just Concealing Fate was a bitter pill to swallow, but, we soon saw it as the only logical thing to do, especially given the circumstances. The upside is, that this is allowing us make the album really special, and gives us the time we need to add some extra content. Don't worry guys, the EP will be special too. Not only is it a limited edition, but it will come with a new shirt as well. This should be available for pre-order this week on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> We're looking forward to seeing you all out on the road in the US and on our UK warm up gigs. We hope you guys can understand the situation we&#8217;re in, and really appreciate your patience and continued support."



A little disapointing as it seems like I've been waiting forever for the album - but I am very excited to get a hold of the EP. Hopefully I'll be able to catch them at Luton for the Basick records gig.


----------



## technomancer

Already posted

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2119385-post57.html


----------



## Daggorath

This is win. Wish it was the album but I wont complain. =]


----------



## technomancer

Daggorath said:


> This is win. Wish it was the album but I wont complain. =]



 I'm just waiting for the preorder to go live


----------



## ManBeast

I take it this 27 minutes of Concealing Fate will not be on "One" when it is finally released, or will it?


----------



## ManBeast

> Concealing Fate is finally available for pre-order for from today. The only place you can get this special limited edition CD is from Century Media's US web-store CM Distro and our own webstore.
> 
> US fans please purchase from CM DISTRO - YOUR PREMIERE METAL STORE FOR OVER 10 YEARS
> 
> Non US fans please purchase from TesseracT &mdash; Home
> 
> "Concealing Fate is where TesseracT began. A 27 minute exploration of where we were, where we are, and where we're aiming to be. So, it's fitting that we release it, in it's entirety as a stand alone piece. We can't thank Century Media enough for the opportunity they have given us to release Concealing Fate in tthis format. It's funny because Acle wrote Epiphany (Part 5) first, and we kind of wrote backwards from there. And the first thing that we did with Dan was 20 seconds of Origin (Part 6). But, it somehow all fits together, and seems to have a purpose and sense of direction.
> 
> We enjoy playing the whole thing through from start to finish, and to be honest it kind of feels odd when we don't. So, sit back and enjoy the ride!"
> 
> The release date for this momentous debut is October 12th 2010.
> 
> The track listing is as follows:
> 
> Concealing Fate
> i - Acceptance
> ii - Deception
> iii - The Impossible
> iv - Perfection
> v - Epiphany
> vi - Origin
> 
> Approx. running time 27 minutes.


 
Just ordered, still waiting to get confirmation if this is on "One" or this is our only opportunity to get this.


----------



## Durero

Ordered - haven't been this excited about an album release in ages


----------



## Meinrad

Awesome!


----------



## Tesseract

Hey up chaps! Thought i'd spam a little about the Tesseract EP here incase any of you don't know yet.
You can pre order the Concealing Fate EP here if you're interested:
CM DISTRO - YOUR PREMIERE METAL STORE FOR OVER 10 YEARS (US Pre Orders)
TesseracT &mdash; Home (UK/Europe/Elsewhere)

The release date is *October 12th 2010*.
The track listing is as follows:
*Concealing Fate
*i - Acceptance
ii - Deception
iii - The Impossible
iv - Perfection
v - Epiphany
vi - Origin


Noice!


----------



## Psychobuddy

Sweet! Thank you very much.

Now get the album out.


----------



## Daggorath

Win. Can't wait till October now =]


----------



## vampiregenocide

Will copies of the EP and shirts be on sale at the Basick show?


----------



## Triple7

Thanks, really looking forward to this!


----------



## TimSE

waaaay ahead of you


----------



## nojyeloot

How cool is that! Sweet, thanks man.

PS - So, what's going to be on One then?


----------



## leandroab

FUCKING FINALLY!


----------



## cataclysm_child

Pre-ordered the CD. The hoodie was sold out -_-


----------



## DaveCarter

vampiregenocide said:


> Will copies of the EP and shirts be on sale at the Basick show?



Nope, I asked Mos, he said the release date was the 12th October so none on sale at the Basick gig  Ah well, gots my copy ordered!


----------



## Plankis

In a way it feels better having Concealing Fate in ep form. Just didn't feel right to me with all those singles before that epic monster. 
But I was really looking forward listening to Eden. The preview of that song is amazing. 

So I guess you guys have to rerecord the songs again? And add half an hour worth of songs? Good luck!


----------



## vampiregenocide

SplinteredDave said:


> Nope, I asked Mos, he said the release date was the 12th October so none on sale at the Basick gig  Ah well, gots my copy ordered!


 
Ah fair dooze, shall preorder a copy then.


----------



## S-O

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Fred

Pre-ordered on the UK site, shame about there not being a T-shirt for those outside the US - I'll very probably preorder from the US site as well when international orders open. Too fucking stoked now I've got over the disappointment of this not being the full album release!


----------



## Rashputin

Nice! You guys are awesome


----------



## Dwellingers

Ordered nice!


----------



## ManBeast

Right on, ordered this last night.

Question, are these songs still going to be on "One" or is this the only opportunity to get these tracks?


----------



## Guitarman700

Sweetness, got my preorder in Wednesday.
You guys kick ass!


----------



## thefpb2

Pre-orders for their Ep and Shirt bundles are up!! Awesome!
Read:
TesseracT - UK Progressive Metal Band


----------



## Arsis

Tesseract is certainly a breath of fresh air. Can't wait.


----------



## mos

Hi guys, 

Thought a few of you may be interested in TesseracT's tour dates this September as they prepare for their support slot with The Devin Townsend Project throughout October and November in the US and Canada, ey. And then finally end up gallavanting around India for christmas...

10th September Sub 89 - Reading, UK - w/ *The Arusha Accord*
24th September Lounge Bar - Alton, UK - w/ *Heights*
25th September Basick&#8217;s 5th Birthday Party - UBSU - Luton, UK
w/ *Monuments, Between The Screams, and the debut performance of CHIMP SPANNER!*

26th September Wheat sheaf - Oxford, UK
28th September The Purple Turtle - London, UK
w/ *The Safety Fire and Cyclamen*

29th September The Central - Nottingham, UK
30th September The Wilde Theatre - Bracknell, UK - w/ *Heights*
01st October Crauford Arms - Milton Keynes, UK
w/ *Monuments, Heart of a Coward *and* Visions*
03rd October Big Finger Festival - Northampton, UK

*Then Supporting The Devin Townsend Project on the following dates:*

08th October Rickshaw - Vancouver BC, CAN
09th October Studio Seven - Seattle WA, US
10th October Hawthorne - Portland OR, US
12th October Slim&#8217;s - San Francisco CA, US
14th October Key Club - West Hollywood CA, US
15th October Ramona Mainstage - Ramona CA, US
16th October Cheyenne Saloon - Las Vegas NV, US
26th October Jaxx - West Springfield VA, US - w/ *Periphery* as well!
27th October The Note - West Chester PA, US - w/ *Periphery* as well!
28th October The Gramercy Theatre - New York NY, US
29th October The Palladium - Worcester MA, US
30th October Oneonta Theatre - Oneonta NY, US
31st October Webster Theatre - Hartford CT, US
02nd November Cafe Campus- Montreal QC, CAN
03rd November The Mod Club - Toronto ON, CAN
04th November London Music Hall - London ON, CAN
05th November Peabody&#8217;s Down under - Cleveland OH, US
06th November Machine Shop - Flint MI, US
07th November Lincoln Hall - Chicago IL, US

*Great Indian Rock Festival - TesseracT, Enslaved and Bonded By Blood,* plus Guests:

17th December Elysium Lawns - Pune, IN
18th December Hamsadhwani Open Air Theatre - Delhi, IN
19th December Palace Grounds - Bangalore, IN

It would be great is any of you guys could make some of these shows, and if you do, make sure you come and say 'Hi!' and bug Acle for his clean patch 

Thanks guys,

Mos
TesseracT


----------



## Customisbetter

I'll try to make it November 6th.


----------



## pineappleman

Customisbetter said:


> I'll try to make it November 6th.



I AM making it to the November 8 show.  And got me VIP tickets so I can meet the Dev-master!


----------



## gstacey1

i'll be seeing you guys on halloween.


----------



## SerratedSkies

I'll be there in NYC on October 28th.


----------



## TimSE

so gutted im not being at my home town show on the 25th! but il be there for the 28th in london for sure. its payday for me too so no excuse


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

I'll be down in Cali for a week so I'll be at the 15th show! So stoked.


----------



## TimSE

mos said:


> 26th October Jaxx - West Springfield VA, US - w/ Periphery as well!
> 27th October The Note - West Chester PA, US - w/ Periphery as well!



Thinking about how im going to miss these makes me actually want to cry


----------



## ManBeast

Depending on when my wife gives birth, Id love to be at the Oct 29th show.


----------



## BrainArt

I'll definitely try to make it out to the October 12th show, Tesseract AND Devy? Fuck yes!


----------



## Durero

Got my tix for the Vancouver show on October 8th 

Is that gonna be your first North American performance?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I'll be seeing you guys on the 8th as well! Pretty psyched! Feel free to drag monuments along with you


----------



## Leuchty

No love for the Aussies???


----------



## Jbrum18

November 4th, so stoked!!!


----------



## Rick

Ten days off and no Texas dates?  

Is Devin even playing in Texas?


----------



## budda

See you guys in November!


----------



## mos

Yep, this will be our first show in North America and Canada! 

As for the 10 day break, there are no CTP shows. Dunno why. But, we are trying to sort some shows out with some friends for this period. But we're also gonna see some sights, and hit all the tourist spots like the Grand Canyon, and be one of the millions of people who run up the stairs of the Philidelphia art museum and imitate Rocky Balboa! Adriannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Durero

hahaha sweet


----------



## Joose

Fuuuuck no Florida dates!


----------



## mos

Sorry man, it did seem strange that DT was missing that area out. I don't know the reasoning behind why not many alternative acts don't play in the South East of the US.


----------



## Joose

^Oh well.

Yeah, it was getting better for awhile, but now it's dying down again.

Hopefully you guys at least make it to Atlanta, GA at some point in the future. I'll make the 6 hour drive.

Edit: Post #420 for me. Haha..


----------



## AChRush1349

I must go. To the one at the Jaxx...


----------



## ShreddyESP

December 19th, woot!


----------



## Rook

I might come along to the Wilde Theatre to see John and Al, that's gunna be a busy night for Jay!


----------



## Hallic

w/ Monuments,

that bloody awsome ^^


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Rashputin

F#¤" my a"#¤!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## tr0n

I'm glad it wasn't too short to leave me unsatisfied, for a teaser that is.  October 12th can't come around any faster. >_>


----------



## thefool

so good. on their facebook they posted today that "tonight...Radio One 00:00GMT...The Rock Show with Daniel P. Carter...a special preview of 'Concealing Fate' will be played...for those outside of the UK, check the Radio One website for the live" i listened to the whole ep this morning 2 times through can wait to see them at Jaxx with DT


----------



## ugg im kyle

Dave is always sharing the goods!


----------



## Tyrant

Fuck this is good!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sounds epic


----------



## Jbrum18

I have a feeling this EP will bring tears to my eyes out of amazement


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Saw them live on Friday, who wants to touch me?


----------



## Gothberg

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck me that was awesome


----------



## KoenDercksen

I can't wait for this shit


----------



## CynicEidolon

Scar Symmetry said:


> Saw them live on Friday, who wants to touch me?




Lmao!


----------



## ManBeast

I wish I didn't hear that...Oct 12th can NOT come soon enough now. Hopefully mine arrives sooner


----------



## bigswifty

That last song cured my gonorrhea.
Thank you TesseracT.


----------



## Mexi

waiting a long time for this, shaping up quite well. I especially like the new vocal arrangements for pt.1 and that last track sounded badass


----------



## Colbear

Very awesome. Cool vocals and the mix sounds huge. So many good things to say about this, except the wait to hear it all!


----------



## Gitte

wooooooooooowoooooooooowwww!!!!


----------



## boni

The vocals are awesome. They actually fit within the songs


----------



## goherpsNderp

Scar Symmetry said:


> Saw them live on Friday, who wants to touch me?



*Master Shake:* Congratulate yourself my friend... you have just been laid.
*Meatwad:* Ooh... that feels good.


----------



## DaveCarter

Hotel's booked, satnav's programmed, just 3 days to go!! I know that all of Red Seas Fire shall be in attendance, pretty sure Ross W as well. Who else shall I have the pleasure of meeting this weekend?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Aww you said me.


----------



## DaveCarter

Yeah dude, will be good to finally meet you in person!


----------



## vampiregenocide

DaveCarter said:


> Yeah dude, will be good to finally meet you in person!


 
That it will be sir.


----------



## technomancer

Gotta' say I'm jealous of you guys, that's going to be one hell of a show


----------



## Winspear

technomancer said:


> Gotta' say I'm jealous of you guys, that's going to be one hell of a show



What..Chimp Spanner playing live? How did I miss this??


----------



## nojyeloot

PLEEEEEEEEEASE, take some good video footage of EACH band, and post. PLEEEASE.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Lucky brits.


----------



## DaveCarter

EtherealEntity said:


> What..Chimp Spanner playing live? How did I miss this??



Dude, first live show ever! Its at Luton uni this weekend, can you make it??




nojyeloot said:


> PLEEEEEEEEEASE, take some good video footage of EACH band, and post. PLEEEASE.



Afraid I have no means, just a shit camera phone. Im sure someone there will be doing some filming though, if not then I'll try to at least get some camera phone stuff up as a last resort!


----------



## Mwoit

ARGH. I've got a wristband reserved but it's killer expensive to travel down from Scotland.


----------



## DaveCarter

Yeah thats a fair mission dude, dont envy that journey. Ive heard there's people from the US travelling over, that deserves serious respect!! Last Tesseract gig I was at, there were 3 guys who had come over from Norway; theyd booked flights and a hotel just to come here for the gig! They were also awesome dudes since they let me crash at their hotel because I missed the last train by staying for the whole show


----------



## Psychobuddy

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> Lucky brits.



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Thaeon

Lucky brits is right... With Tesseract coming to the states and doing shows this fall is all well and good too... but they're all close to the coasts which counts me right out.


----------



## StupidDav

I had myself a wristband reserved and was all psyched for an epic night, and then my ride bailed on me  total bad times


----------



## tr0n

I've got a wristband reserved, but I've gotta be up really early on Sunday morning, so I'm still debating whether to go if only for a fairly short while. I live NW London so it ain't too far...


----------



## ttiwguitar

That's a ridiculous lineup. If Sikth was playing too I'd probably buy a plane ticket.


----------



## Lechugaz

Wow, that's amazing. Chimp Spanner finally on a live gig! It'll be cool to watch some videos!!!!


----------



## meisterjager

I never managed to get any kind of reservation, so it's a no-go for me - not gonna travel that far with my fingers crossed.. 

Which means I'm the lamest friend ever for missing Paul's debut show.





Lechugaz said:


> Wow, that's amazing. Chimp Spanner finally on a live gig! It'll be cool to watch some videos!!!!


 
It's law, whenever I see a metal head from Santiago, to ask if you're familiar with Criminal?


----------



## Pauly

Can't make it, mum's birthday. *weep*


----------



## Hosenbugler

Luton SU's venue is a bit of a shithole. It's pretty much just a basement with a bar in the corner.


----------



## meisterjager

^ aww, sounds like my kinda place, too


----------



## Imalwayscold

Argghh!!! WHY did I not know about this, and I picked this of all days to move house. I may still have to try and come though


----------



## John_Strychnine

Jim, Come down we'll get you in.


----------



## Triple7

Ok, so we need pictures and video please!

Wish I lived in the UK


----------



## Daggorath

I'll be there, I'm in 2 minds whether or not to book a room for the night myself.


----------



## DaveCarter

Yeah I didnt fancy the drive back after, Im booked in to a travelodge 10 minutes away, plenty of cheap hotels in the town centre too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'ma be there.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Fuck you all. Why do I have to live near Middlesbrough.


----------



## Lechugaz

meisterjager said:


> I never managed to get any kind of reservation, so it's a no-go for me - not gonna travel that far with my fingers crossed..
> 
> Which means I'm the lamest friend ever for missing Paul's debut show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's law, whenever I see a metal head from Santiago, to ask if you're familiar with Criminal?



What a bad friend! Paul will miss you xD

CRIMINAL has to be the most famous (internationally) metal Chilean band! I am not a huge fan of them, but they rock and have my total respect.


----------



## lava

All you guys in the UK complaining about not being able to make it over to the show... gimme a break! Try living in the US and then you'll know what a "long drive" to a show is! 

Okay, so who's got an amphibious car I can use to make the road trip? I better leave *now*...


----------



## meisterjager

Lechugaz said:


> What a bad friend! Paul will miss you xD
> 
> CRIMINAL has to be the most famous (internationally) metal Chilean band! I am not a huge fan of them, but they rock and have my total respect.


 
Cool man, the bassist is a really good friend and I'm actually in a band with Zac, the drummer, too.

I'm gonna have a think about whether I can make it Saturday, thanks to Browne being a gent and scholar. It'd be a fucking cool night that's for sure. I'll hafta see what the missus says.. haha


----------



## ShadyDavey

I can't make it - bloody typical! 

*mumbles and kicks puppies*


----------



## Hosenbugler

There's a Premier Inn just down the road, like literally 2 minutes away.


----------



## Zamm Bell

I am down there, its going to be brilliant!


----------



## Customisbetter

I love how there are dudes in this thread that live a hundred or so miles away and think its too far. I almost bought trans-atlantic plane tickets to see this show.


----------



## FMG

I would give anything to see this but I won't be free *sobs* ahh well at least I can catch Monuments when they come to Norwich!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

BRING ON THE DJENT.


----------



## Mexi

*sigh* times like these, I wish I lived in the U.K


----------



## vampiregenocide

Eat hearty men, for tomorrow...WE DJENT IN HELL!


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

I'll be at the show in spirit, as I wear my monuments shirt that I just got today.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Monuments and Tesseract both slayed it.


----------



## DaveCarter

^ Agreed! I'll be catching Monuments with WOP at the Underworld in November for sure.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Thanks to everyone who came down! Really enjoyed playing the Chimpy set, just saw the footage that Pete/nolly/Leo did, looks great! Was good meeting you guys again too.

TesseracT are possibly the best band i've ever seen. World Class.


----------



## Lechugaz

Any videos!?


----------



## B36arin

Seriously guys, no thread on this release yet? The forum is slacking. I'm listening to it for the second time on Spotify now, and all I can say is FINALLY! I have a feeling that I won't be listening to much other music the next few weeks.


----------



## SamSam

It's fuckin great!!! 

Really enjoy this EP, drags me away from the Periphery album a little bit hahah.


----------



## B36arin

I really dig Periphery, but personally I find Tesseract to be on another level. This is the most anticipated piece of music for me for a very long time, so I'm stoked to be able to sit in the studio and listen through the album. Those layers sound tasty, and the music is obviously fantastic!


----------



## Prydogga

This is the best release of the year for me, when Century released track 4, which is my favourite of the the EP, I knew it was going to be as good as it is. 

The album can not come soon enough....


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^Combination of 4 and 5 is... well it's something you could listen for the next 8 months and not get bored


----------



## JakePeriphery

The bass is so funky fresh on this EP, fully endorsed! 



> I really dig Periphery, but personally I find Tesseract to be on another level. This is the most anticipated piece of music for me for a very long time, so I'm stoked to be able to sit in the studio and listen through the album. Those layers sound tasty, and the music is obviously fantastic!



How many levels above us would you say Tesseract is? 4-7 or 11-13? I'd say they're probably 38 levels above us but that's because they've spent a lot of time leveling in Torden, Bastion of Thunder, plus they have like 768 AA's, how can we compete with that??


----------



## nojyeloot

Looooove these guys...

Anyone know if I can buy a digital download of this anywhere? (don't really care for the physical media)


----------



## klami

Enjoying this EP a lot!


----------



## Triple7

I ordered a physical copy with a shirt, guess I should be checking the mail today.


----------



## Inazone

JakePeriphery said:


> they've spent a lot of time leveling in Torden, Bastion of Thunder, plus they have like 768 AA's, how can we compete with that??



I only had about 55 AAs after BoT.


----------



## ScottyB724

Mmmmm that bass... so slappin' and groovin' !


----------



## JakePeriphery

Inazone said:


> I only had about 55 AAs after BoT.



Haha I knew someone here would get my nerdery!


----------



## Luuk

Not to keen on the vox.. But I love the instrumental part of the EP!


----------



## technomancer

Listening now, gotta' say this is awesome


----------



## MSalonen

I'm pretty sure they use Axe FX for their amp rig, but can anyone confirm this and/or know what amps they have it modeling?

Also, I'm pretty curious which guitars/pickups they use. I saw them live but I coudn't really tell. Thanks!

In any case, the EP really is amazing.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Just downloaded it from Amazon, it's awesome 
Although I prefer Acle's old PodXT tone 
(same with Periphery lol)


----------



## B36arin

JakePeriphery said:


> How many levels above us would you say Tesseract is? 4-7 or 11-13? I'd say they're probably 38 levels above us but that's because they've spent a lot of time leveling in Torden, Bastion of Thunder, plus they have like 768 AA's, how can we compete with that??



I didn't really get the nerdery, but the key word is _personally_, no offence meant to Periphery whatsoever. I dig both bands and enjoy both CDs very much. And I agree on the bass, it is awesome.


----------



## klami

MSalonen said:


> I'm pretty sure they use Axe FX for their amp rig, but can anyone confirm this and/or know what amps they have it modeling?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty curious which guitars/pickups they use. I saw them live but I coudn't really tell. Thanks!
> 
> In any case, the EP really is amazing.



I think both Acle and James are using the Ibanez RGD2127, Acle with a Lundgren M7 in the bridge. 

Ampwise I´m not sure. Thought they used Mesa´s for their rythm sound, and the AxeFX or POD XT for cleans and effects, but they might have gone all AxeFX for what I know.


----------



## Jbrum18

I want my pre-order to arrive!!!


----------



## leandroab

I got it. And holy shit. The grooves are fucking hallucinogenic. 

It's SOO GOOD!

But I still miss the old vocalist. His voice gave a more dense emotion to the songs. 

Just to be a little bitch though, I didn't like the bassdrum, sounds too boxy...


----------



## tr0n

Acle is using a Mesa Recto live and Axe-FX for cleans. Metal is using an Engl Powerball. I saw a PODXT in his rack too but I'm not sure what that was doing. I think they're both using the RGD2127s. Acle has an M7 in the bridge I know that much. I'm guessing for the album however it was Axe-FX all the way.


----------



## JakePeriphery

B36arin said:


> I didn't really get the nerdery, but the key word is _personally_, no offence meant to Periphery whatsoever. I dig both bands and enjoy both CDs very much. And I agree on the bass, it is awesome.



I was just kidding around brosephalodon, I drank too much coffee this morning.


----------



## goherpsNderp

eagerly waiting for mine to ship. CM says they're waiting on my shirt to arrive in a second batch. they won't send the cd separate.


----------



## MSalonen

Thanks for the info guys, it definitely makes me want a RG2127 a lot more now.


----------



## ManBeast

Received my copy yesterday. My newborn was loving the smooth groovy jams. 

Im absolutely loving the EP. Can't wait to catch them in Worcester Oct 29th with Devy. From the live videos Ive seen online they sound amazing.


----------



## Wiz

*cough* Sikth called, they want their music back.

Anyway, going to try to get into this album. I saw them a couple of days ago with Devy and my life wasn't exactly changed forever, but I wasn't familiar with their work.


----------



## MF_Kitten

B36arin said:


> Seriously guys, no thread on this release yet? The forum is slacking. I'm listening to it for the second time on Spotify now, and all I can say is FINALLY! I have a feeling that I won't be listening to much other music the next few weeks.



aww SHIT! it´s on spotify! fucking thanks, man!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Wiz said:


> *cough* Sikth called, they want their music back.
> 
> Anyway, going to try to get into this album. I saw them a couple of days ago with Devy and my life wasn't exactly changed forever, but I wasn't familiar with their work.



you must not have heard the music of the entire djent/tech metal movement until now, huh? 

sikth is only one of many bands in this area of metal, and is not the first or last.


----------



## John_Strychnine

tr0n said:


> Acle is using a Mesa Recto live and Axe-FX for cleans. Metal is using an Engl Powerball. I saw a PODXT in his rack too but I'm not sure what that was doing. I think they're both using the RGD2127s. Acle has an M7 in the bridge I know that much. I'm guessing for the album however it was Axe-FX all the way.



It's a mix of Axe Fx and pod xt.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Wiz said:


> *cough* Sikth called, they want their music back.
> 
> Anyway, going to try to get into this album. I saw them a couple of days ago with Devy and my life wasn't exactly changed forever, but I wasn't familiar with their work.



Sikth? Really? REALLY? *puts the EP on, wonders if we're listening to the same music?!*


----------



## Triple7

^^


----------



## KrewZ

I ordered the cd and the shirt...it has yet to even be shipped....fucking bullshit...oh well I got Senjyu today way before the release date and it is honestly my fave cd right now.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Mine isn't here yet and spotify isn't available in the US


----------



## Guitarman700

Got it today. good quality shirt, and the EP kills!


----------



## pineappleman

JakePeriphery said:


> brosephalodon



  I'll be sure to integrate that word into my vocabulary from now on haha.


----------



## Variant

MF_Kitten said:


> you must not have heard the music of the entire djent/tech metal movement until now, huh?
> 
> sikth is only one of many bands in this area of metal, and is not the first or last.



Indeed. Haters probably would have had a total of two thrash metal bands exist in the '80s too.  That would have been a lot of fun.


----------



## technomancer

nojyeloot said:


> Looooove these guys...
> 
> Anyone know if I can buy a digital download of this anywhere? (don't really care for the physical media)



Amazon.com: Concealing Fate EP [+digital booklet]: TesseracT: MP3 Downloads


----------



## leandroab

Wiz said:


> *cough* Sikth called, they want their music back.
> 
> Anyway, going to try to get into this album. I saw them a couple of days ago with Devy and my life wasn't exactly changed forever, but I wasn't familiar with their work.



Sorry, but Tesseract doesn't remember me of Sikth in ANY way possible. Like, NONE....

They DO remember me of a guitar and bass having sex with a drum set in space while keyboards shoot ambient cum all over their faces. In space.


----------



## goherpsNderp

John_Strychnine said:


> Sikth? Really? REALLY? *puts the EP on, wonders if we're listening to the same music?!*



yeah how dare you guys distort your guitars. total sikth trademark infringement.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Fuck me. This is beautiful.


----------



## BrainArt

I was *supposed* to be seeing them live with Devy, tonight, but my cousin is an ass and we didn't get the tickets in time.  So I have to wait to see them AND Devy.

I'm loving the EP, though. So amazing. Got my cousin into them within a minute of playing Part II for him.


----------



## handmetheaxe

Got mine in the post today. I absolutely love it, but just feel that the mix lacks the "balls" that their previous EP with Abi has. Still awaiting them to come up t'north!


----------



## nojyeloot

Just ordered it


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm still trying to get my head around how SiKth = Tesseract 

Really need to pick a copy of this up, saw them last month at the Basick birthday party with Chimp Spanner, Monuments and Between The Screams, and while they had no vocals they were still a pleasure to watch. Damn near perfect sound wise, one of the few bands I've seen that has been as good live as they are on recordings. And I got to oogle the Axe-Fx and RGDs.


----------



## eegor

It's definitely got some parallels with Fell Silent, which is awesome because I love their stuff. However it's still a much different project with a different sound, and I'm really loving the crap out of it right now.


----------



## Taylor2

Wiz said:


> **cough* Sikth called, they want their music back.*


 



WHAT!?



Anyways, loving the album so far.

I want to hear the rest so bad.
I.e EDEN & Sunrise.


----------



## leonardo7

Saw em live last night, met them all and talked with them for a minute. Extremely nice guys, attentive and fun dudes. Bought the EP, in fact, it was their EP release show and first time touring the states. They will be back in the Spring. They were using Peavy 6505s for the dirty and Axe Fx for the cleans with RGD2127Zs. Simply put, they are one of the best bands I have ever seen live and Im actually impressed with how amazing the Basswood bodies RGDs sounded live.


----------



## Mexi

LOL @ the suggestion that these guys sound ANYTHING like SiKth (unless distorted guitars count)

that said, the EP is amazing, beef up the production a tad for the full length imo


----------



## Tyrant

wannabguitarist said:


> Fuck me.


No


wannabguitarist said:


> This is beautiful.



Yes!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I got mine. I am infatuated with the bass tone 

I cannot wait to see this band with Devy AND Periphery all at the same time.


----------



## drmosh

eegor said:


> It's definitely got some parallels with Fell Silent, which is awesome because I love their stuff. However it's still a much different project with a different sound, and I'm really loving the crap out of it right now.



probably because Acle was part of Fell Silent and a songwriter there for a long time too.

Loving the EP. Great work guys!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Again I have to tell you how awesome this is. I'm pretty sure I just went through some sort of religious experience on that last listen


----------



## onefingersweep

Finally


----------



## Triple7

Mine still didn't come in the mail yet = (


----------



## KrewZ

THEY HAVENT SENT MINE YET GAHHH!!!!


...gay


----------



## eegor

drmosh said:


> probably because Acle was part of Fell Silent and a songwriter there for a long time too.
> 
> Loving the EP. Great work guys!



I know. That was my point. I freaking love Fell Silent, and with this project that style of music gets to almost live on. I'm loving it.


----------



## nojyeloot

I'm dying to hear it (coming in the mail), especially after all these great reviews. 

I haven't done my adequate research yet, but does anyone know when the full release comes out?


----------



## KrewZ

nojyeloot said:


> I'm dying to hear it (coming in the mail), especially after all these great reviews.
> 
> I haven't done my adequate research yet, but does anyone know when the full release comes out?



sometime next year


----------



## Swippity Swappity

I didn't even know this was out yet, now I got something new I need to get.

Got a taste on Youtube, and I can say that, even in horrid quality, it sounds great. The bass work on this album is particularly wonderful, in my opinion.


----------



## Joose

Wow, this EP surpassed my expectations... by FAR!

This shit is incredible.


----------



## Durero

I'm going frikin nuts waiting for my pre-order to arrive!

Saw them last weekend at their first North American show here in Vancouver and they were FANTASTIC!

Seriously one of the best performances I've ever seen in any genre of music.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

I'll be picking up a physical copy of the ep at the show tomorrow.


----------



## drmosh

Durero said:


> I'm going frikin nuts waiting for my pre-order to arrive!
> 
> Saw them last weekend at their first North American show here in Vancouver and they were FANTASTIC!
> 
> Seriously one of the best performances I've ever seen in any genre of music.



I couldn't wait and just bought the mp3s via amazon.


----------



## Sliggy

Origin changed me.


----------



## Jogeta

After ten listens through I would say that my life is 50% complete.

Periphery - check
TesseracT - check
Monuments - pending
After The Burial - pending


----------



## Espaul

I like this album! 

I saw the sikth=tesseract comment, and I hope I won't get flamed for this 

The start Epiphany kinda sounds like something from Meshuggah don't it? I'm sure I've heard it before, but might just be tiredness


----------



## nojyeloot

Jogeta said:


> After ten listens through I would say that my life is 50% complete.
> 
> Periphery - check
> TesseracT - check
> Monuments - pending
> After The Burial - pending



FFY 

_I would say that my life is 20% complete.

Periphery - check
TesseracT - check
Monuments - pending
After The Burial - pending
*Red Seas Fire - pending*_


----------



## Espaul

^

To this. Do you mean that Periphery and Tesseract make up 10% each? Then I would assume that Monuments and After The Burial too make up 10% each because they aren't written in bold.
Therefore Red Seas Fire count for 60%

I look forward to their album also


----------



## Customisbetter

Listening to the teaser now, this is pretty epic groove.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Wish the mix was better, but the vocals have me enjoying it.

Some of you guys make it sound like the best thing you've ever heard though... I think Acle could have recorded himself taking a shit and there'd still be people calling it the best release of the year.


----------



## tr0n

JoshuaLogan said:


> I think Acle could have recorded himself taking a shit and there'd still be people calling it the best release of the year.



Imagine the djentiness of that...


----------



## DaveCarter

Got mine a few days ago, well up to expectations!


----------



## Abiogenesis

Surely one of the best releases of the year so far, well done Acle


----------



## Triple7

Mine finally shipped today. They said it should reach me in 2 weeks. That sucks because in 2 weeks I will be seeing them with Devin Townsend, and I just could have bought it there and the band would have gotten all of the money.


----------



## KrewZ

Mine has finally been invoiced...took forever for something to happen to it.


----------



## Hypothermia

JoshuaLogan said:


> Wish the mix was better, but the vocals have me enjoying it.


This. The vocals and the clean guitars


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Does anyone else think that the bass is a little bit too loud?

Maybe it's just my Hi-Fi system but it seems like the sound lacks the clarity of the old demoversion because of the overwhelmingly loud bass.
Still the material is amazing and I can't wait until they release the fucking LP


----------



## HighGain510

Just downloaded my copy from iTunes (would have gone Amazon since it's cheaper but I had a free iTunes gift card to burn ), digging what I've heard so far!  REALLY looking forward to the Periphery/Tesseract/Townsend show, mostly for Periphery honestly, but Tesseract is awesome and I've never really listened to Devin's stuff before (I know... I'm a heathen!) so I'm looking forward to checking him out too.


----------



## sol niger 333

Wiz said:


> *cough* Sikth called, they want their music back.



*cough* fail whale


----------



## Genome

Mix seems a little flat... but the music just fucking rules!


----------



## drmosh

genome said:


> Mix seems a little flat... but the music just fucking rules!



Listen to it loud on decent speakers then, it's far from flat


----------



## Genome

I did, had it at a fair whack on my KRK's and got the impression the mix lacks "sparkle". The guitars sound a bit thin and the bass is too loud. Just my two cents. As I said, the music is awesome.


----------



## bigswifty

Marv Attaxx said:


> Does anyone else think that the bass is a little bit too loud?
> 
> Maybe it's just my Hi-Fi system but it seems like the sound lacks the clarity of the old demoversion because of the overwhelmingly loud bass.
> Still the material is amazing and I can't wait until they release the fucking LP



Just listen from 1:45 on The Impossible.
You'll be grateful for being able to hear Amos's crazy jams


----------



## tr0n

The mix suggests an over enthusiasm with making the slap bass stand out. I feel the bass is very heavy but I always get settled into it after a few minutes. It does suffer from that lack of punch but it's brilliant in so many other ways. A mix is meant to frame the music and when the music is as good as this I think it makes it a much easier task. 

I love Part 6 the most, when Dan's voice goes soft it's such a gorgeous change of dynamic, highly emotive and a superb end to the whole piece.


----------



## Mr Violence

Just got it. Oh my god. It's beautiful.


----------



## XxXPete

Saw them last nght in LV..one guitarist was uisng an axe-fx into the poweramp of a 5150..the other..an axe-fx into a sla-2 poweramp


----------



## KrewZ

I hope mine sends tomorrow, iv been waiting for what feels like forever.


----------



## Tesseract

Thanks for the comments guys! Appreciate it!
As for the mix, i'm happy with it but theres only so much you can do before you start going around in circles. We had a very limited amount of time to record drums (2-3 days split over a long period) Theres only so much mixing you can do...the source sound is the important bit. The drum sound drastically alters how the guitars are percieved and in hindsight the OHs are too distant sounding. If they were closer then everything else would slip into place...so yeah some stuff learnt for album 2  DFH makes life too easy! hehe.
Anyway thanks again! Got loads of ideas lined up for album 2..they just need developing...back to the gigging!


----------



## KrewZ

Tesseract said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! Appreciate it!
> As for the mix, i'm happy with it but theres only so much you can do before you start going around in circles. We had a very limited amount of time to record drums (2-3 days split over a long period) Theres only so much mixing you can do...the source sound is the important bit. The drum sound drastically alters how the guitars are percieved and in hindsight the OHs are too distant sounding. If they were closer then everything else would slip into place...so yeah some stuff learnt for album 2  DFH makes life too easy! hehe.
> Anyway thanks again! Got loads of ideas lined up for album 2..they just need developing...back to the gigging!



I wish my copy and the shirt would show up so I could give my opinion.


----------



## goherpsNderp

CM distro says it will take 2 weeks. 

guess it's shipping from UK? they didn't even give me a tracking number.


----------



## KrewZ

goherpsNderp said:


> CM distro says it will take 2 weeks.
> 
> guess it's shipping from UK? they didn't even give me a tracking number.



Does your thing say invoiced or shipped?


----------



## KrewZ

Would anyone think less of me if I downloaded this album? I bought it already but It has yet to show up. I feel I should be allowed to have the music to at least listen to.


----------



## drmosh

KrewZ said:


> Would anyone think less of me if I downloaded this album? I bought it already but It has yet to show up. I feel I should be allowed to have the music to at least listen to.



Download it from Amazon


----------



## Harry

KrewZ said:


> Would anyone think less of me if I downloaded this album? I bought it already but It has yet to show up. I feel I should be allowed to have the music to at least listen to.



You can do what you want, but just bear in mind that talking about obtaining music illegally is frown upon in pretty much any forum where there are other musicians and/or people involved in music in some other way, like audio engineering etc.


----------



## anthonyferguson

B36arin said:


> I really dig Periphery, but personally I find Tesseract to be on another level. This is the most anticipated piece of music for me for a very long time, so I'm stoked to be able to sit in the studio and listen through the album. Those layers sound tasty, and the music is obviously fantastic!




Not sure it's ok to compare these two bands in such a way, especially when members of periphery are on this forum. They're different bands made up of different people and thus have a different sound. Maybe you prefer Tesseract to Periphery but bashing one as a result is a bit below the belt I feel...

Back OT- Seriously awesome EP. I can't wait to hear more from this band. And yeah that bass playing is unbelievable! I love the production too.


----------



## Prydogga

In other news:

Dan Tompkins. Have my babies


----------



## HighGain510

Listened to the EP through about 6 times now on the ride to and from work as well as at home. GREAT stuff, I'm not huge on the screaming vocals personally but the clean vocals are absolutely amazing, love it!  Agreed about the mix, but the melodies and rhythms are awesome and once the rhythm locks in it is really hard to do anything but bob your head in sync with the music!  Looking forward to more material from TesseracT in the future and definitely can't wait for the show next week!


----------



## anthonyferguson

Holy fucking shit those vocals are literally awesome.


----------



## ManBeast

Prydogga said:


> In other news:
> 
> Dan Tompkins. Have my babies




amazing live vocals...he makes it seems so effortless. I really cant wait to catch them Oct 29th.


----------



## sakeido

Kick ass drumming and songwriting. Love the singing. 

The mix has zero balls and the bass sound is obnoxious. Oh well.
Same crappy guitar tone as the Periphery album too, which is a shame but it was not unexpected.
I just find it weird that the drums sound incredible and then every other instrument does not seem to have gotten the same attention.

The quality of tunes more than makes up for the mix tho.


----------



## Islandjam2990

Damn! Wasn't expecting to like this nearly as much as I actually am... plus the fact that you can get it relatively cheap is always a plus  I approve!

Seeing them in West Chester on the 26th!!


----------



## drmosh

sakeido said:


> Kick ass drumming and songwriting. Love the singing.
> 
> The mix has zero balls and the bass sound is obnoxious. Oh well.
> Same crappy guitar tone as the Periphery album too, which is a shame but it was not unexpected.
> I just find it weird that the drums sound incredible and then every other instrument does not seem to have gotten the same attention.
> 
> The quality of tunes more than makes up for the mix tho.



I think they sound great, the mix sounds good turned up loud too. I also enjoy the bass sound!


----------



## KrewZ

Harry said:


> You can do what you want, but just bear in mind that talking about obtaining music illegally is frown upon in pretty much any forum where there are other musicians and/or people involved in music in some other way, like audio engineering etc.



I bought it, as well as the shirt. I OWN it and they have gotten my money for it...but I have not yet gotten my physical copy of the cd yet and I'm getting impatient waiting to get something that I should have recieved over a week ago. 
So I dont believe if I downloaded it, it would be considered illegal since I have paid the money for it already, just the company was incompetent and couldent send it on the day their information box said pre-orders would be shipped. I figure is I pre-order something it should ship beforehand like they said not a week after release.


----------



## New Age Moron

@ Tesseract: You've created a forceful and original work of art, which is rare in metal, and I salute you for it


----------



## leonardo7

Why is the CD still on presale when I bought it at their CD release show in San Francisco well over a week ago?

Edit: By the way, its worth the wait. This album as a whole is one of the best I have ever heard.


----------



## KrewZ

leonardo7 said:


> Why is the CD still on presale when I bought it at their CD release show in San Francisco well over a week ago?
> 
> Edit: By the way, its worth the wait. This album as a whole is one of the best I have ever heard.



I pre-ordered it on the 27th of last month....I have yet to get it


----------



## budda

I'll see Tesseract two weeks from now


----------



## KrewZ

Yay, it finaly showed up today! haha


----------



## goherpsNderp

got mine finally! love the tunes, but the mix is a let down. the guitars take a back seat, and some of the tracks (which is odd it's not all of them) don't sound full. i actually at one point thought one of my speakers in my car was busted and i was losing a channel, but that wasn't the case. some of the tweaking to the riffs feel unnecessary, but it was cool being surprised at times.

really digging the vocals and the evolution of those cool "diablo 2-esque" strings in the background during the slow parts. overall im excited and can't wait for the full length.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

At some cases it sounds like there is only bass, drums and vocals.
The rhythm guitars are too quiet and the bass to loud. I tried to get used to it but I still like the old mix more 
I don't know how much is AxeFX and Pod but the old tone was much more "In-your-face". Or maybe it's just the bass what I hear  
Everything else is amazing though.
I think it's a good thing that Acle released this EP so he can fix this until one comes out


----------



## eegor

I can actually get into the mix. I really enjoy the difference, although it's probably not what he was intending. I'll like it much more when the full length comes out, but this EP is still pretty damn good.

Also, I've listened to it like twice a day since I got it last week.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ordered my copy yesterday, so looking forward to hearing the whole thing. I've heard perfection and deception, but not downloaded the rest of the leaked stuff.


----------



## leonardo7

I love the mix. I dont hear any issues with it whatsoever. They are using the RGD2127Z live. Perhaps thats what they recorded with? Does sound like they recorded with basswood. I dig it actually. Its got a less aggressive bite to the tone and a more mellow passive neutral tone which I feel really works well with the overall extremely heavy yet ambient sound they are going for. I love it!


----------



## sakeido

leonardo7 said:


> I love the mix. I dont hear any issues with it whatsoever. They are using the RGD2127Z live. Perhaps thats what they recorded with? Does sound like they recorded with basswood. I dig it actually. Its got a less aggressive bite to the tone and a more mellow passive neutral tone which I feel really works well with the overall extremely heavy yet ambient sound they are going for. I love it!



a mellow passive neutral tone in the guitars.. and a drum sound from a Dream Theater album.. and the bass sound from a Victor Wooten album make for an "extremely heavy" sound? Ambient yes, but there are only a couple parts on the album that qualify as "heavy" to me.

Personally, I think a mix more like what Gojira uses for their stuff would have kicked a lot more ass than what we got.


----------



## ScottyB724

This EP is beautiful and amazing. 

Too bad when I went to order tickets to see them on Nov. 7th in Chicago I found it was 21+ only, and I am only 20 . I think at this point I would give my left testicle to finally see them live. Fuck me sideways !


----------



## leonardo7

sakeido said:


> a mellow passive neutral tone in the guitars.. and a drum sound from a Dream Theater album.. and the bass sound from a Victor Wooten album make for an "extremely heavy" sound? Ambient yes, but there are only a couple parts on the album that qualify as "heavy" to me.
> 
> Personally, I think a mix more like what Gojira uses for their stuff would have kicked a lot more ass than what we got.



Like I said I really am comfortable with the tone and mix with the way I feel right now. You are right, alot of the album is actually quite ambient. Overall I would classify them as a heavy band, not overly "hard", but definitely heavy and of course words like ambient, experimental, polyrhythmic, progressive define them equally. My friends said it reminded them of Meshuggah rhythms with 30 Seconds To Mars type vocals. The heavier parts are aggressive in style but not so much in tone. Maybe, just maybe I shouldnt have used the word "extremely" heavy but its hard not too use that word for anything thats tuned 7 string low. I really like Gojira's tone for sure. Its the absolute perfect neutral tone. Not too much bite but not too soft in character either. Slightly more aggressive than Tesseract's tone but not overly harsh whatsoever. Is this attributed to their amps or eq? Not to get off topic but what pickups, amps and guitars did Gojira use on their latest?


----------



## Joose

I think the kick should be louder, and the guitars should have less low end. Lotta way too bassy parts when I listen in my car. I have a nice Boston Acoustics system too. Other than that, it sounds great. I won't be upset if this is what the full album sounds like, though.


----------



## sakeido

leonardo7 said:


> Slightly more aggressive than Tesseract's tone but not overly harsh whatsoever. Is this attributed to their amps or eq? Not to get off topic but what pickups, amps and guitars did Gojira use on their latest?


IIRC it was 5150 IIIs into the matching 5150III cab. can't remember the mic.
their guitars are mostly Jacksons with JB pickups in the bridge but its been awhile so my recall of it isn't 100%


----------



## tr0n

leonardo7 said:


> 30 Seconds To Mars type vocals


I was thinking exactly the same thing.



Joose said:


> I think the kick should be louder


I don't like the timbre of the kicks at all, there's too much high-mid content for me. A little bit of high-end click and pull out the low-mid boxiness and compress the low-end thump and they'd sit way better in my opinion whilst driving the track.

Sometimes however I feel like talking about these details is meaningless, what really matters is the music is great, which it is in this case. Furthermore, once it's printed to disc, it is what it is and can't be anything different.


----------



## Triple7

I finally got mine!!! Album looks sick, and I'm loving the shirt.

Really looking forward to seeing these dudes on the 28th!


----------



## Ryan666213

Full Tesseract show from Lemp Brew House 10-23-2010 

Intro, Deception and The Impossible


Acceptance


Origin


Perfection and Epiphany


Aprils Song(still uploading)


If those links don't work look at my uploads at YouTube - rvermeland's Channel


----------



## Rick

I'll have to snag these later.


----------



## wannabguitarist

They didn't play April's Song when saw them 

Awesome videos man


----------



## btfsam

i knew there was something i forgot to do yesterday
GO TO THIS SHOW


----------



## Plankis

Well done. The vid even sounds decent for a change.


----------



## Ryan666213

thanks everybody! GO SEE THIS BAND LIVE NOW!


----------



## graciouspatty

Gotta say, I'm really disappointed with the mixing. Too bass heavy, and there seems to be some pumping caused by bad compression.

But the material itself is great.


----------



## Daggorath

I'm so used to hearing the old Tesseract that the new mix is a little weird. Can't say I dislike it, and it's definitely a unique sound in the genre - which is refreshing.


----------



## TheIllusiveMan

This shit is legit, (rhyming completely intentional).


----------



## mahzerwrath

Loving the TesseracT album! so good. TesseracT>Periphery IMO.

Both are very high on my list though!

This genre is getting huge! It's nice to hear TesseracT contributes some originality!


----------



## Haunted

Am I actually the only one a little disappointed?
don't get me wrong, I like it, But I was expecting more
production is far less good than the original part 1 released a few years ago
guitar tone was meaty as fuck and bass was behind it, fat bass tone, drum tone used to be better too IMO
liked the old singer better, he had a more unique voice and scream a hell of a lot better
OK, I'll quit bashing, songwriting is top notch 
and that's the only aspect I'm not disappointed with.... to hear some more tesseract after the huge wait

good luck to these guys


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just listening to my copy now, and I get what people meant about the mix. It's very different to previous versions I've heard, and a lot more riffs and different vocal melodies have been added in which make some of the songs sound completely different.

That said, I wouldn't call the production bad at all. I think it;s fucking top notch. Its different to what I'm used to with Tesseract, but I love it. The fact the bass is at the forefront means it sounds so low and heavy, and when it cuts out to just cleans you really get that sense of loudness and quietness. It makes you appreciate the extremes more. Adds to the ambience. Its raw, but in a good way. Dan's vocals are incredible, he really adds subtle melodies at times when full on singing isn't necessary. Its a shame he was unwell and couldn't sing when I went to see them.

Overall, I gotta say 10/10 for me. Was a shock at first being how different it was, but once I got into it I realised its just the same old awesome Tesseract. In my top 3 releases this year I think.


----------



## PTP

I'm kind of pissed that the physical copy of the album doesn't have the lyrics, and they aren't available online except for 2 songs.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Yeah, I was also a little disappointed that the EP came with no lyrics.


----------



## Jogeta

+1 for no lyrics!
then again as the music is so beautiful, does it really matter what he says?


----------



## Prydogga

Yes and no, I wouldn't care what he sang about, but the lyrics in both parts 3 and 4 are touching.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Makes you listen out for them more. 



SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MY DEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNSSS


----------



## OwainXerath

Why did I not know about this? Haha. When people said "Concealing Fate EP" I thought they meant the old one with three tracks which I bought about a year ago (with Abi on vox). 

Listening to the NEW new one on spotify now, and I must say I prefer the new singer over Abi (but Atilla > All). Haven't seen the Tesseract guys in a while now but when we played with them in Birmingham about 9 months ago they were using Mesa's and PodXT pros. That's not to say they're not AxeFx now.

As far as the music goes, still effing tasty boys!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man Tesseract and Xerath...would've loved to have been at that show. 


Also, anyone think Dan sounds a bit like former Mnemic vocalist Michael Bogballe when he screams?


----------



## PTP

vampiregenocide said:


> Makes you listen out for them more.
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MY DEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNSSS



Well that line is really obvious but a lot of my favorite parts I have no idea what he's saying.


----------



## Durero

I agree that it'd be great to have a source somewhere for the lyrics. Too bad they're not on the cd, but even a posting on their website somewhere would be nice.

With 99% of the metal bands I listen to I couldn't care less what the lyrics are but with Tesseract the music and vocals are so fantastic it'd be nice to know what the words are.


----------



## tr0n

I imagine the lyrics weren't printed to keep distribution costs down. What we've got is one piece of card but to print the lyrics would require extra paper and printing processes to bind it together etc etc. Might not seem like much but I wouldn't be surprised if it saves a good amount of money for a good sized run.

Agreed that it would be nice to have the lyrics on the website, even if there aren't especially many. I guess they're all so busy with touring right now.


----------



## Gothberg

vampiregenocide said:


> Also, anyone think Dan sounds a bit like former Mnemic vocalist Michael Bogballe when he screams?



Sure Dan isn't bad, but Bogballe was unique.

trivia: for those who didn't know, the word Bögballe in swedish means gaydick, epic.


----------



## B36arin

In Danish it's book-buttock.


----------



## Ryan666213

Bumping this back up because they are so Amazing!


----------



## ManBeast

Ryan666213 said:


> thanks everybody! GO SEE THIS BAND LIVE NOW!


Agreed, I saw them last week and they were amazing. Every live review Ive seen has said the same thing.


----------



## drmosh

omg I love you


----------



## drmosh

Plankis said:


> Well done. The vid even sounds decent for a change.



the high frequencies break my ears though, stupid youtube compression


----------



## Daggorath

That was fairly decent quality for what it was actually. Cheers, really enjoyed that.


----------



## Skirvin

I only recently got the "Conceealing Fate [EP]. Blows my mind, Can't get over it. Good to see some descent quality live videos too!


----------



## RSJ

December 17th 
Pune, Maharashtra
Elisiyum Lawns

Meshuggah 
Tesseract
Enslaved

December 18th
New Delhi, Delhi
Hamsadhwani Open Air Theater

Enslaved
Tesseract
Purified In Blood

December 19th
Bangalore, India
Palace Grounds

Enslaved
Tesseract
Purified In Blood


Great Indian Rock - for more info
Great Indian Rock Festival 2010 Tickets, Schedule & Venues on KyaZoonga.com for tickets

Meshuggah plays

December 18th
Bangalore, India
Palace Grounds

December 19th
New Delhi
Hamsadhwani Open Air Theater


----------



## Justin7

We are making altered books in my art class, where you take a hardcover book and you chose a theme to trash the hell out of it to make it look antique. I decided to do the Concealing fate ep. If anyone understands the concept of conealing fate then please explain. Lyrics for the songs would be very helpful also. So far I have this planned: there will be 5 groups of pages glued together, so each page will represent a song. I have a broken ipod glued into the book, a bunch of guitar picks scattered around, and a hand-drawn picture of a tesseract on the cover. I will probably use the CD case somewhere also. Any ideas? Thanks for the help! I will post pictures later if this works out.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Look for the making of Concealing Fate part II video, I think Dan explains a little bit behind the song in that. Otherwise, print the lyrics off and do your own interpretation! A personal response is more interesting than just reapplying the meaning of something to a different medium.


----------



## Justin7

vampiregenocide said:


> Look for the making of Concealing Fate part II video, I think Dan explains a little bit behind the song in that. Otherwise, print the lyrics off and do your own interpretation! A personal response is more interesting than just reapplying the meaning of something to a different medium.


 All i could find is the lyrics for part two but i will check again. Thanks for leading me over to the making of concealing fate video!


----------



## Prydogga

Just listen and re listen to all 6 parts and just write down anything that comes to mind, like Ross said, it comes down to your own interpretation, although the message in part 4 is _pretty _clear from the lyrics, which are well enunciated, so you shouldn't have much trouble.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

interesting idea, i would live to see some pics when your done

i love the band and listen to them alot but i wouldnt know what to tell you about interpretation, id just say +1 on doing your own thing with it.


----------



## AdmitDefeat

TesseracT: &#039;One&#039; release date announced | got-djent.com

YES.


----------



## sakeido

please oh please 

let it have a better mix than the EP

I'll buy it anyway but I want to enjoy it more than I do Concealing Fate


----------



## Nublet

Sooooooo... faaaaaaar... awaaaaay! :/ Can't wait tho, that's why I love this site, you pretty much get new stuff to listen to every day.


----------



## budda




----------



## Steve08

I expect this to be suitably euphoric and boner-inducing.


----------



## pineappleman

Sweet, I'll have to pick this up. I had a grand ol' time when I saw them with Devy. My singer, my drummer, I got right on the rail for TesseracT in this TINY ass place that probably had only around 150 people in it. I had barely heard them before, but I was so sick of hearing the horrible shit the sound guy was playing for 2 hours because the local opening act didn't make it, that me and my singer were headbanging/rocking out balls to the wall during their set while everyone else just stood there like mannequins. Dan actually thanked us and told the audience to give it up for us!   Such great d00ds!

EDIT: Also, Dan wears FUCKING tight pants!


----------



## Dark_Matter

If it doesn't have lament, I'll refuse to buy it.

No, I'm not joking.


----------



## vhmetalx

I just fucking CREAMED MY PANTS WHEN I READ THAT. HOLY GOD YES!!!!


----------



## KoenDercksen

I can not wait. I want preorder... AND A T-SHIRT.


----------



## drmosh

hot poop!


----------



## AdmitDefeat

Dark_Matter said:


> If it doesn't have lament, I'll refuse to buy it.
> 
> No, I'm not joking.



You're in luck, then.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fuck yeah. Going to be awesome.


----------



## TimSE

so happy

i remember seeing these guys with like 5 other people in pubs 4 ish years ago! 
so glad theyr getting the attention they deserve


----------



## lookralphsbak

I am excite... I will make love to this record.


----------



## clouds

pineappleman said:


> EDIT: Also, Dan wears FUCKING tight pants!


Tight jeans ftw *awaits barrage of abuse from 99% of ss.org*. 

I'm pumped for this.


----------



## TimSE

clouds said:


> Tight jeans ftw *awaits barrage of abuse from 99% of ss.org*.


----------



## clouds

Haha


----------



## AdmitDefeat

More details here:
BLABBERMOUTH.NET - TESSERACT: 'One' Album Details Revealed


----------



## Kavnar

Psyched!


----------



## goherpsNderp

March 22 for those that don't want to click. (shoulda been in OP  )

can't wait. i've been eager to finally hear the full tracks to those snippets we heard in their studio updates... the ones that didn't make the EP...


----------



## vhmetalx

Is there pre order details?


----------



## Default_M

So after the EP release it's pretty much just 5 new tracks?


----------



## Plankis

"One" track listing:

01. Lament
02. Nascent
03. Acceptance - Concealing Fate Part One
04. Deception - Concealing Fate Part Two
05. The Impossible - Concealing Fate Part Three
06. Perfection - Concealing Fate Part Four
07. Epiphany - Concealing Fate Part Five
08. Origin - Concealing Fate Part Six
09. Sunrise
10. April
11. Eden

Bonus DVD track listing:

01. "Concealing Fate" Parts I-VI recorded live, Stereo and 5.1 Surround Sound mix
02. Band interviews
03. Footage from North American tour

A bit disappointed that the album will be more or less the ep with a few more songs added. I thought they were going to record some new songs and replace concealing fate with them.


----------



## DLG

Plankis said:


> "One" track listing:
> 
> 01. Lament
> 02. Nascent
> 03. Acceptance - Concealing Fate Part One
> 04. Deception - Concealing Fate Part Two
> 05. The Impossible - Concealing Fate Part Three
> 06. Perfection - Concealing Fate Part Four
> 07. Epiphany - Concealing Fate Part Five
> 08. Origin - Concealing Fate Part Six
> 09. Sunrise
> 10. April
> 11. Eden
> 
> Bonus DVD track listing:
> 
> 01. "Concealing Fate" Parts I-VI recorded live, Stereo and 5.1 Surround Sound mix
> 02. Band interviews
> 03. Footage from North American tour
> 
> A bit disappointed that the album will be more or less the ep with a few more songs added. I thought they were going to record some new songs and replace concealing fate with them.



If they were going to do that, the album would be coming out in 2013 probably.


----------



## goherpsNderp

sunrise and eden will blow your minds. believe me you.


----------



## static07

With the Concealing Fate EP beeing a constant while commuting, I'm very eager to get my hands on the whole One album.

Live studio version of Concealing Fate? Man... I'm drewling allready.

Oh btw US citizens rejoice, another US tour is coming up.


----------



## Marcus

BD Music News - Exclusive Music Video Photos: TesseracT's 'Nascent'

Some examples:













Looks like it's gonna be epic

EDIT: The pictures worked in my post before :/ they're still in the link anyway


----------



## ROAR

Epic Indeed!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Looks like it's gonna be epic


----------



## vhmetalx

I'm hella stoaked


----------



## Dan

looks like its going to be green....


----------



## TheSilentWater

Read the title. 
Concealing Fate Part III, live and in HD (but with dodgy audio quality): The Impossible: Concealing Fate Pt. III - AOL Video

(Search didn't turn up anything.)


----------



## Meatbucket

So fucking amazing.


----------



## Petal

Gotta love the bass in that song. Can't wait till these guys tour w/ Protest the Hero.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## TimSE

Yes!


----------



## adrock

Petal said:


> Can't wait till these guys tour w/ Protest the Hero.



same here, very excited for this show.

i wonder if they're recording in that studio, or just filming a video there? seems like a *very* nice studio for a band to be recording a their debut album. not that they don't deserve it, just saying. 

this band is just...


----------



## AySay

Yes please.
Sounds amazing!!!!!


----------



## pineappleman

Hmm, when they said it was going to be a dry studio cut with no quantization and no overdubs, I assumed that also meant no backing track. Oh well, it's sweet regardless. And whoever directed that did an excellent job.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

March 22nd will be the best day of my life.


----------



## leonardo7

Best band Ive heard in a long time and one of the best bands Ive ever seen live if not the best ever!


----------



## ManBeast

love that shit

When are preorders up?


----------



## 13point9

Love Mos's slap bass section in that track...

Its odd how they don't really interact with each other, all lost in their own little music world...


----------



## Coryd

Awesome!!!


----------



## Prydogga

YOU'RE IN DENIAL!

Man, that gets me everytime, so damn powerful.

I love TesseracT more than a brother.

Jay and Mo look like they're having the best time at the end.


----------



## Cyntex

Wow, that was awesome, and I really dig the vocals. Do have a pre-order up or anything? because I could only find their EP


----------



## Vicissitude27

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH FOR POSTING. 
This made my day.


----------



## Cyntex

Preorders are starting the 8th


----------



## ManBeast

Cyntex said:


> Preorders are starting the 8th



feb or march?


----------



## Cyntex

February


----------



## Plankis

A week till the preorder starts? I'll be there!


----------



## replete

I cant make this gig - anybody want two tickets? It's for tomorrow night at 7pm, O2 Academy Bristol. Periphery, Monument.s and Tesseract. Should be a great djenty gig  

O2 Academy Bristol | Periphery | Event information

I dont' want to waste my £25. If you want them, I'll email you the PDFs, you can print out and get into the venue.

Anyway, somebody can have these for free, just email me phil(@)replete.nu or call me on o789five87424o


----------



## Excalibur

Check your emails mate.


----------



## Jay Jay

Tesseract - "One" Digi CD/DVD + Shirt (PRE-ORDER)(CD + T-shirt) - $18.00 - $20.00

http://www.cmdistro.com/Item/Tesseract_-_One_-Digi_CD+DVD--PRE-ORDER-/37064

http://www.cmdistro.com/Item/Tesser...ealing_Fate-_EP_+_Shirt_-PRE-ORDER-/PKG000613

http://www.cmdistro.com/Item/Tesser..._+_-Concealing_Fate-_EP_-PRE-ORDER-/PKG000612

I am seconds away from pre-ordering, but I'm pretty concered about the fact that it's labeled as a Digi CD/DVD! Does that mean they send the files as a download? I would, as I'm sure many of you would, like to have the actual disc.

Anyone know?


----------



## KrewZ

The info says that when you pre order you get a code to download a non album song. The digi is that extra song.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

This video is going to be fucking amazing judging from this short clip...


----------



## adrock

consider me stoked


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Let's just hope that the production/mix is better on this new album than it is on the Concealing Fate EP


----------



## ROAR

That toe in the beginning is cool.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Don't get me wrong, I like Tesseract, but they're a too indulgent in the whole 'epic atmosphere' thing in the same way that Rustey Cooley is too indulgent in playing fast.


----------



## metal_sam14

Cant wait


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Scar Symmetry said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Tesseract, but they're a too indulgent in the whole 'epic atmosphere' thing in the same way that Rustey Cooley is too indulgent in playing fast.



*Indul*djent*

...

Sorry, I had to. 

Can't wait for this!  Been having this song on repeat all day.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Tesseract, but they're a too indulgent in the whole 'epic atmosphere' thing in the same way that Rustey Cooley is too indulgent in playing fast.


 
One of my fave things about Tesseract personally.


----------



## pineappleman

Tim Fox (the guy making this video) is fucking amazing. He also did the Bland Street Bloom video and the artwork for the Haunted Shores/Cyclamen split.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Scar Symmetry said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Tesseract, but they're a too indulgent in the whole 'epic atmosphere' thing in the same way that Rustey Cooley is too indulgent in playing fast.



While this may be true on both accounts is that I still enjoy them both.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TXDeathMetal said:


> While this may be true on both accounts is that I still enjoy them both.



I'm not knocking either of them man, I'd just like to see Tesseract not in 'epic dream mode' now and then, I don't think it's sustainable for a whole live show or a whole CD.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not knocking either of them man, I'd just like to see Tesseract not in 'epic dream mode' now and then, I don't think it's sustainable for a whole live show or a whole CD.



Well yeah, I agree there, that whole thing would get pretty old pretty quick.


----------



## Nonexistant27

Tesseract has been the thing I've listened to most for a while, I'm not sick of it lol. I can't believe there isn't more talk about the single being released today, it's amazing, and I really like that the instrumental came with it on itunes, cannot wait for the album.


----------



## Adeamus

TXDeathMetal said:


> Let's just hope that the production/mix is better on this new album than it is on the Concealing Fate EP



Amen.

I normally love what Acle does, but I seriously wonder if he had a deadline or something on that album cause the bass guitar is outa control on that. I enjoy Tesseract quite a bit, but that entire CD was rendered unlistenable to me by how weird the bass is.


----------



## tr0n

Judging by the video the low-end is a lot better, so I'm hopeful that I won't be put off listening to the CD again and again because of a poor mix.


----------



## McKay

Scar Symmetry said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Tesseract, but they're a too indulgent in the whole 'epic atmosphere' thing in the same way that Rustey Cooley is too indulgent in playing fast.



Shut up and reform Viatrophy with me.


----------



## Tranquilliser

Why is everyone complaining about the mix on Concealing Fate? I thought it was about perfect, everything is clear.
Also, the epic atmosphere makes me weep tears of joy. IMHO, of course.


----------



## Durero

vampiregenocide said:


> One of my fave things about Tesseract personally.



Me too


----------



## Soulwomb

I don't know when I saw them live when they came with Devin Townsend I thought they where intense. Maybe they just have all the heavy stuff to under the mix I guess.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i think that they've absolutely nailed the whole trippy ambient 'tool-like' sound in a lot of their songs, but then when it comes down to heavy jam time they disappointed a little. the old 'myspace versions' of their songs were much more balanced. this nascent teaser makes me feel confident that they can bring the hammer down with some heavy tunes again but i am a wee bit pessimistic because most of their good heavy tunes that i adored from the myspace days were in the EP.... and felt weak.

we shall see.


----------



## adrock

vampiregenocide said:


> One of my fave things about Tesseract personally.





Scar Symmetry said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Tesseract, but they're a too indulgent in the whole 'epic atmosphere' thing in the same way that Rustey Cooley is too indulgent in playing fast.


 i love getting lost in their music. it's my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Elijah

Adeamus said:


> Amen.
> 
> I normally love what Acle does, but I seriously wonder if he had a deadline or something on that album cause the bass guitar is outa control on that. I enjoy Tesseract quite a bit, but that entire CD was rendered unlistenable to me by how weird the bass is.



I personally thought the bass was pretty cool on the EP. It was clear and articulate, which was cool because that dude was doing a lot of cool things.
However, I thought the vocals sounded a little odd. Sounded too wet.


----------



## AySay

Since when did music videos start getting trailers?

Tesseract is awesome though, looking forward to this.


----------



## Prydogga

AySay said:


> Since when did music videos start getting trailers?
> 
> Tesseract is awesome though, looking forward to this.



Painted In Exile, Animals As Leaders and a few other bands come to mind.


Also, HOLY SHEEET. This KILLS! Way better than old Nascent!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Currently doing a preview listen of the Nascent single that was released on iTunes today and so far it KILLS!, I'd buy the single but I'd much rather wait until the album is released to have the whole album.

EDIT: That's lame it only gives me a preview that is nothing more than this video, I'd really rather wait to hear the whole thing when the album comes out but we'll how long it takes before temptation kicks in and I give and just do it.


----------



## Variant

Fuggin' shwheat!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

goherpsNderp said:


> i think that they've absolutely nailed the whole trippy ambient 'tool-like' sound in a lot of their songs, but then when it comes down to heavy jam time they disappointed a little. the old 'myspace versions' of their songs were much more balanced. this nascent teaser makes me feel confident that they can bring the hammer down with some heavy tunes again but i am a wee bit pessimistic because most of their good heavy tunes that i adored from the myspace days were in the EP.... and felt weak.
> 
> we shall see.



 

Exactly what I was getting at my man 

I just don't think (judging by the current material) that Acle has found the happy medium yet. The guy is a genius though so I'm preparing for the follow up album to this one being mind-bending.

Who knows, I might even be wrong about this one, we'll see.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

McKay said:


> Shut up and reform Viatrophy with me.



Yeah why not?


----------



## McKay

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah why not?









I actually don't know where I was going with that. It just sounded funny in my head.


----------



## Fred

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not knocking either of them man, I'd just like to see Tesseract not in 'epic dream mode' now and then, I don't think it's sustainable for a whole live show or a whole CD.



You seen 'em live Dave? Last Monday was my either my 4th or 5th time (I forget) - as much of an unquestionable fanboy as that makes me, I've never once not been totally bowled over by their live show.

Anyway, the unsurprising news is that I'm loving Nascent. Haven't had a chance to check out the trailer yet, but will probably wait till the full video comes out anyway. Stoked!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Fred said:


> You seen 'em live Dave? Last Monday was my either my 4th or 5th time (I forget) - as much of an unquestionable fanboy as that makes me, I've never once not been totally bowled over by their live show.
> 
> Anyway, the unsurprising news is that I'm loving Nascent. Haven't had a chance to check out the trailer yet, but will probably wait till the full video comes out anyway. Stoked!



Course I have man, I played their first ever gig when they opened and my band headlined 

Their live show is great yes, but the formula grates on me after 2 or 3 songs. It's the heavy grooves that I enjoy the most after all.


----------



## dbuk01

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not knocking either of them man, I'd just like to see Tesseract not in 'epic dream mode' now and then, I don't think it's sustainable for a whole live show or a whole CD.



Depends I guess. I like how its something atmospheric to get lost in personally.....I like the heavy bits as well but feel that the way they blend that with the atmospheric clean stuff makes them stand out amongst a lot of bands that sound the same.


----------



## gunshow86de

I agree with Dave (Scar Symmetry). They really need to mix it up a bit. The first time I listened to the EP I thought "fuck this is a long song." Then I realized I was on the last track. They all start to run together (not in the good way, like Catch 33). Nascent could easily be from the EP (is it?), but I'd never know it. 

I'll likely check out the full album, because I really liked the song from their first music video. Just wasn't overwhelmed when the EP was more of the same.


----------



## ManBeast

So when does the video release? Their site says it will be around the same date as the single (8th)


----------



## Switch30

Met these guys the other day, they are all amazingly friendly guys also really enjoyed the set!!!


----------



## Tranquilliser

gunshow86de said:


> The first time I listened to the EP I thought "fuck this is a long song." Then I realized I was on the last track.



The EP basically is one long song, much like the second disc of Dream Theater's 'Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence'.
At least, that's the way I look at it. With the common musical and lyrical themes, y'know.


----------



## Vicissitude27

I can't get over the production quality of this video. 

Its so nuts, and I just downloaded my copy of Nascent off itunes. 
SOOO stoked for One.


----------



## KrewZ

Just so everyone knows you can pick up the Single for free on Amazon right now.Just use the promo code VDAYMP3S.

I got that from the Tesseract facebook. I just got it for free so I'm stoked =]


----------



## angus

TXDeathMetal said:


> Let's just hope that the production/mix is better on this new album than it is on the Concealing Fate EP



It's funny- I've seen this comment on here quite a bit, yet VERY few complaints about the Animals as Leaders EP, which was the worst, most amateurly mixed (and relatively unmastered) CD I can remember hearing in the last 10 years. It was shocking.


----------



## McKay

angus said:


> It's funny- I've seen this comment on here quite a bit, yet VERY few complaints about the Animals as Leaders EP, which was the worst, most amateurly mixed (and relatively unmastered) CD I can remember hearing in the last 10 years. It was shocking.



Fuck that, I love how it sounds.


----------



## gunshow86de

Tranquilliser said:


> The EP basically is one long song, much like the second disc of Dream Theater's 'Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence'.
> At least, that's the way I look at it. With the common musical and lyrical themes, y'know.



I understand that. That's why they all have _Concealing Fate_ in the title. I just felt like the songs never really changed enough to distinguish one "movement" from the other. I used the example of Meshuggah's _Catch 33_. It too is basically one song, but there are distinct changes in feel that let's you know you are in a different section of the single piece of music.

Again, I'm not trying to hate on them. I think they've captured a really cool "sound." I just don't see very much deviation from it. I'm definitely willing to purchase the full-length and give it an unbiased listen.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Scar Symmetry said:


> Exactly what I was getting at my man
> 
> I just don't think (judging by the current material) that Acle has found the happy medium yet. The guy is a genius though so I'm preparing for the follow up album to this one being mind-bending.
> 
> Who knows, I might even be wrong about this one, we'll see.



yeah i think it takes a lot more time and vision to create the whole epic dreamy trippy feel they're going for, so it's easy to understand that it could distract from working on the heavy parts and nailing them. hopefully he has time to balance things out in the future. (if the full length doesn't)


----------



## Jogeta

This has just come to my attention.

The League Of Extraordinary Djentleman Tour on USTREAM: Live at Nottingham Rock City, UK.

TesseracT are just coming on 





sorry if this is a repost!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm watching it, only caught the end of Admit Defeat at the end of Monuments set


----------



## Jogeta

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm watching it, only caught the end of Admit Defeat at the end of Monuments set



I didn't even catch that 

Have you seen them yet dawg? I was at the Manchester date and I'm STILL in awe!


#edit - The fact that this is being shown live could have been a bit better publicized

Can't believe Dan sounds like such a beast even with a chest infection#


----------



## TimSE

Totally watching this 

I saw them in Portsmouth on Tuesday and it was stunning.
This now

Underworld tomorrow


----------



## Jogeta

TimSE said:


> Totally watching this
> 
> I saw them in Portsmouth on Tuesday and it was stunning.
> This now
> 
> Underworld tomorrow



Jammy! Wish I could see them twice. Was going to be there tonight but last week I *obliterated* a cat...... and my car is being fixed


----------



## nojyeloot

aaaaaaaaaaah, I've just now seen this post. Now watching TesseracT. Who'd all I miss?

EDIT: Besides Monuments


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Jogeta said:


> I didn't even catch that
> 
> Have you seen them yet dawg? I was at the Manchester date and I'm STILL in awe!
> 
> 
> #edit - The fact that this is being shown live could have been a bit better publicized
> 
> Can't believe Dan sounds like such a beast even with a chest infection#



Could've gone to the one near my work, but couldn't be bothered 

Watching it free from the comfort of my own home now anyway so...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ad will end in 30 seconds.


----------



## xeL

Time to watch it all again twice in a week


----------



## TimSE

holy shit it broke !

Stupid chat n00bs overloaded the server haha maaan theyr all so ill. his throught is going to be in shards soon...


----------



## Jogeta

TesseracTs awesomeness is probably what killed it :')


----------



## gunshow86de

Can't watch during work hours.  Stupid other countries and their "different time-zones." Can't you just be normal, like America???


----------



## DaveCarter

TimSE said:


> Underworld tomorrow



See you there!!


----------



## Switch30

I'm glad i got to check em out at Sheffield


----------



## Joel

I'm glad I was there in Manchester when it was only Jake who was ill/injured. They all seem to be getting picked off one by one as the tour goes along


----------



## TimSE

DaveCarter said:


> See you there!!



if you see a dude with shoulder length black hair, and a black bloodbath beanie hat on with the RED logo at the back thats me. 
thats just how i roll  catch you there dude!


----------



## MacTown09

Man i only caught TesseracT, but it was magnificent! Sounded just like the album if not better which is hard for a band to achieve.


----------



## dbuk01

I only saw Tesseract on the stream, thought the vocals were good still even though he was ill!

Saw them all in Bristol last week and it was immense!


----------



## ManBeast

Cant believe I missed, did anyone rip the Monuments and Tesseract sets?


----------



## Dan

ManBeast said:


> Cant believe I missed, did anyone rip the Monuments and Tesseract sets?



Ive got the whole of Momuments Show from the Newcastle date in HD 

Id happily upload it but its 3gig and i dont know anywhere that will upload that size file for free


----------



## Jogeta

Plug said:


> Ive got the whole of Momuments Show from the Newcastle date in HD
> 
> Id happily upload it but its 3gig and i dont know anywhere that will upload that size file for free



Do want! Actually "need" would be more appropriate. Wish I could help you concerning uploading it


----------



## handmetheaxe

Jogeta said:


> Do want! Actually "need" would be more appropriate. Wish I could help you concerning uploading it


+1 to this!

Did anyone record the Ustream feed? I missed it!


----------



## ManBeast

Plug said:


> Ive got the whole of Momuments Show from the Newcastle date in HD
> 
> Id happily upload it but its 3gig and i dont know anywhere that will upload that size file for free



MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## AySay

NOOOOOOO!! 

Had to have a shitty midterm while this was streaming. SOMEONE has to have saved this somewhere!!!


----------



## Dan

Im going to try and compress the video a little for you! Just so you all know ill post a seperate thread so this one can be laid to rest


----------



## Rick

Oh, I'd love to have that.


----------



## ManBeast

Plug said:


> Im going to try and compress the video a little for you! Just so you all know ill post a seperate thread so this one can be laid to rest



yes!


----------



## Emperoff

Plug said:


> Im going to try and compress the video a little for you! Just so you all know ill post a seperate thread so this one can be laid to rest



Megaupload hosts files up to 1gb, I think. My vote goes to separate 900mb .rar files and full blown quality!

Please, Please!


----------



## Path

I
WAS
THERE

/jelly?

anyone heard any more about a monuments album, i fink i overheard their guitarist saying they lost all their vocals when one of their computers died...But could be looking at a April Release? Any more info?


----------



## Breadmonkey

Plug said:


> Im going to try and compress the video a little for you! Just so you all know ill post a seperate thread so this one can be laid to rest



You're a good man. Monuments were fucking awesome in london, can;t wait for the album


----------



## TimSE

I found this clip and its pretty killer!

With no word of a lie this was the best gig I have been to in YEARS! 

I was 2nd row center when this happened...


----------



## Jryer

I saw them last Tuesday, great gig! 

Ive heard from a number of people who said that the Friday gig was special, although i thought the one i went to was pretty damn good!


i wrote this comment then looked at the name and was like.... hangon thats Tim.... nice


----------



## TimSE

Jryer said:


> I saw them last Tuesday, great gig!
> 
> Ive heard from a number of people who said that the Friday gig was special, although i thought the one i went to was pretty damn good!



Ya tuesday was good but the underworld blew it out of the water! was just mindblowingly good!

EDIT: I did wonder if this was you, Joe 
Welcome aboard


----------



## Sofos

Available on the band's Facebook

<3


----------



## anthonyferguson

TesseracT are literally my favourite band ever, EVER.


----------



## nojyeloot

Whoa.... thanks for this man


----------



## Meatbucket

I was speechless to how amazing it was when I gave it the first listen.


----------



## Plankis

Damn, time to put on the ignore-glasses. Can't spoil anymore of the album!


----------



## klami

I really enjoy this track! Not long till the album now


----------



## Enselmis

Mind = Blown

Incredible.


----------



## Cyntex

Plankis said:


> Damn, time to put on the ignore-glasses. Can't spoil anymore of the album!





I didnt check out Nascent either, so it's gonna be extra awesome when the cd arrives/


----------



## KrewZ

chill as always.
I like this


----------



## Variant

= 

i.e. This shit is good.


----------



## Gothberg

honestly, best song so far.
the ep ruled, but damn, this is groooouuveeeyeh.


----------



## TimSE

too good


----------



## Joose

And this is what they released FIRST? (other than the EP of course) 9 minutes of awesome.

Fuck me, this album is going to be incredible.


----------



## ROAR

TESSERACT - Eden by CenturyMediaRecords on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Also on SoundCloud for those without Facebook like me.


----------



## TheMoodyBios

Plankis said:


> Damn, time to put on the ignore-glasses. Can't spoil anymore of the album!



Ughhh, this. I've already heard the majority of the album, can't go spoiling the only song I haven't heard. (Aside from Hollow, but.. could that be the intro-ish song they play live?)


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Can anyone with a mathematical background explain to me what a tesseract actually is? I know it's some sort of a polygon with a cube within a cube... but what the hell does that mean? and what mathematical rule or hypothesis does it illustrate?


----------



## Cynic

LamaSabachthani said:


> Can anyone with a mathematical background explain to me what a tesseract actually is? I know it's some sort of a polygon with a cube within a cube... but what the hell does that mean? and what mathematical rule or hypothesis does it illustrate?



I think it's the four-dimensional representation of a cube.


----------



## TheMoodyBios

Cynic said:


> I think it's the four-dimensional representation of a cube.



Yes, it's really just the 4-dimensional version of a cube, like a cube is a 3-dimensional version of a square. 

To start, Polygons are 2D shapes, usually with equal sides and lengths. Polyhedra are 3D shapes built from multiple polygons, like a cube is built from 6 squares. Polychora are the 4D shapes, similarly built from multiple polyhedra. So a tesseract isn't just a cube within a cube, that's only one of the many ways we can view the shape. A tesseract is really built from 8 cubes; one cube in the center, 6 cubes joined to every side of that center cube, and one that can be thought of as "outside" of those cubes, taking up the space that is left.

Describing 4D space is really difficult, if someone else has a better way to, please.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

This is really good.


----------



## JTL

A tesseract is a hypercube. It exists in the 4th dimension (time). If your into theoretical physics check out this book.... Michio kaku - hyperspace. 

Oh ya, awesome track lol!


----------



## Xaios

A tesseract is the thing that blows up a vertical and a horizontal line of blocks for you when playing Bejeweled.


----------



## Mexi

easily their best song


----------



## Prydogga

Stop releasing tracks! I want to be surprised by the album!

Oh well, I can't complain, this is fucking awesome.


----------



## lookralphsbak

I still need to write my review of the new album!


----------



## poopyalligator

Definitely my favorite song of theirs. So badass.


----------



## generation_trip

Listening Now OMGGGGG haha so good!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

JTL said:


> A tesseract is a hypercube. It exists in the 4th dimension (time). If your into theoretical physics check out this book.... Michio kaku - hyperspace.
> 
> Oh ya, awesome track lol!



Ah... so not normally 'visible' or 'ascertainable' in our limited 3 dimensions?

And yes I am! thank you for the recommendation (Michio is surely the Steve Vai of theoretical physics)


----------



## Coryd

Freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## sakeido

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAH SHITTY MIX WITH NO BALLS FUUUUUUUCK 
do they still do all the mixing stuff themselves? this weak ass thin mix with awful guitars is not doing their stuff justice. 

sick tune though


----------



## Joose

^I like the mix. I agree that it could be better, but it does fit the style in my opinion.


----------



## Scottckr

Insane, some parts remind me of Periphery(and Periphery is like my favorite band ever), but they also have a lot of their own which is cool, can't wait for the album.


----------



## Maggai

So is the Concealing fate ep on this new album?


----------



## klami

Maggai said:


> So is the Concealing fate ep on this new album?



Yup. The EP was a US only release, as they needed something to promote with when they were touring with Devin Townsend, if I remember correctly.


----------



## JTL

LamaSabachthani said:


> Ah... so not normally 'visible' or 'ascertainable' in our limited 3 dimensions?
> 
> And yes I am! thank you for the recommendation (Michio is surely the Steve Vai of theoretical physics)



Yeah the concept of the other dimensions is so wild. However the book I mentioned is a little old now, michio has a newer book out, i forget the name.. But he talk about theories which include an infinite number of dimensions. Nevertheless, hyperspace is a must read for any human on the planet with the capability of reading lol.. Also check out Carl sagan - the varieties of scientific experience.


----------



## Maggai

klami said:


> Yup. The EP was a US only release, as they needed something to promote with when they were touring with Devin Townsend, if I remember correctly.



Ah, I see. Thanks!

I cannot wait for the album, it will be soo good!


----------



## TimSE

sakeido said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAH SHITTY MIX WITH NO BALLS FUUUUUUUCK
> do they still do all the mixing stuff themselves? this weak ass thin mix with awful guitars is not doing their stuff justice.
> 
> sick tune though



that be the djent tone. very high gain with very little low bass end. i wish it had more balls but for this bands sound. it fits so i like it


----------



## goherpsNderp

TimSE said:


> that be the djent tone. very high gain with very little low bass end. i wish it had more balls but for this bands sound. it fits so i like it



damn, we almost made it to 3 pages without that word being used...


----------



## LamaSabachthani

TheMoodyBios said:


> Yes, it's really just the 4-dimensional version of a cube, like a cube is a 3-dimensional version of a square.
> 
> To start, Polygons are 2D shapes, usually with equal sides and lengths. Polyhedra are 3D shapes built from multiple polygons, like a cube is built from 6 squares. Polychora are the 4D shapes, similarly built from multiple polyhedra. So a tesseract isn't just a cube within a cube, that's only one of the many ways we can view the shape. A tesseract is really built from 8 cubes; one cube in the center, 6 cubes joined to every side of that center cube, and one that can be thought of as "outside" of those cubes, taking up the space that is left.
> 
> Describing 4D space is really difficult, if someone else has a better way to, please.



haha...confusing indeed.


----------



## Plankis

JTL said:


> Yeah the concept of the other dimensions is so wild. However the book I mentioned is a little old now, michio has a newer book out, i forget the name.. But he talk about theories which include an infinite number of dimensions. Nevertheless, hyperspace is a must read for any human on the planet with the capability of reading lol.. Also check out Carl sagan - the varieties of scientific experience.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkxieS-6WuA
Slight warning, heads might explode.


----------



## TimSE

goherpsNderp said:


> damn, we almost made it to 3 pages without that word being used...



ahh damn  i didnt know  I DIDNT KNOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## wannabguitarist

I didn't realize this song was like 9 minutes long until I listened to it on youtube. It's awesome



TheMoodyBios said:


> Ughhh, this. I've already heard the majority of the album, can't go spoiling the only song I haven't heard. (Aside from Hollow, but.. could that be the intro-ish song they play live?)



There's still Sunrise and April's song too


----------



## Prydogga

Fuck.... April Song is a fucking tune. I hope it surpasses the old version, which I know it will!

And one more comparison to Periphery and I might go insane...


----------



## NaYoN

JTL said:


> A tesseract is a hypercube. It exists in the 4th dimension (time). If your into theoretical physics check out this book.... Michio kaku - hyperspace.
> 
> Oh ya, awesome track lol!



A Tesseract's existence doesn't have to do anything with time. It exists in the fourth spatial dimension. Calling the fourth dimension "time" is something commonly done by physicists, but a Tesseract is a completely theoretical mathematical construct, existing in 4-D Euclidean space.

Fourth dimension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## goherpsNderp

TimSE said:


> ahh damn  i didnt know  I DIDNT KNOOOOOOOOW!



 it's cool man. i might have inadvertently drawn attention to it now. so i hope this thread doesn't turn into another djent debate. 

i can't wait for tabs for this song. i've been trying to play it all this morning but i can't get the fingering right for those high notes that accompany the heavy low notes. everything is super uncomfortable for my hand.


----------



## TheMoodyBios

wannabguitarist said:


> I didn't realize this song was like 9 minutes long until I listened to it on youtube. It's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> There's still Sunrise and April's song too




True, but all of the old versions have been around forever. From what live videos I've seen, April is a lot more atmospheric and Dan's vocals are really enticing. I also know that Acle didn't like Sunrise, so they've probably changed it up a lot. Can't wait for that, because Sunrise was a favorite of mine.

..I also caved and listened to Eden.  Now to wait until the next album or ep.


----------



## Dan

Reminds me of a cross between the AAL video and Hacrides 'Perturbed' video.

Didn't really do much for me if im honest, nice shooting but the similarities between it and Cafo are blatently there


----------



## Vicissitude27

I was just wondering when this was going to finally come out. Thanks for posting. 
And just to say, the production value of this video is insane.


----------



## gunshow86de

Well, it definitely sounds like Tesseract. Is this off the album or the EP?


----------



## Vicissitude27

gunshow86de said:


> Well, it definitely sounds like Tesseract. Is this off the album or the EP?


 
The album. There are only 2 songs that are "new" to listeners though.


----------



## MikeH

The main character remained far too calm for the situation at hand.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Holy Shit that's awesome 
Still could need some low-end but damn.. this is cool


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Yess...Im digging this


----------



## ROAR

These guys are awesome, as always.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Pretty damn awesome, as always!
but am i the only one who thinks their singer sounds a whoooooooooole lot like the guy from Linkin Park?


----------



## BrainArt

HumanFuseBen said:


> Pretty damn awesome, as always!
> but am i the only one who thinks their singer sounds a whoooooooooole lot like the guy from Linkin Park?



Probably. I don't think he sounds anything like him at all, I hear no similarities. 

I loved the video and love the song. TesseracT never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Prydogga

Great music, and the stuff where the band looks *amazing,* but the rest didn't do much for me either, and I agree with the similarities to CAFO, which also didn't do much for me.


----------



## Variant

Probably my favorite song they've done yet. They really do a great job of interpreting the angular Meshuggah feel but keep it head-bobbingly accessible.  

The vid, I'm guessing, is similar because the same director/production crew that did CAFO probably spawned this (correct me if I'm wrorg)... it's not like Patric Ullaeus' usually cool vids *don't* have a similar feel as well. Bands can have a "style" so can visual media artists. 

As for Dan sounding like Chester from L.P.: Yeah I can see it... like the *best *parts Chaz can belt... and over a band that doesn't make me want to ear-flush with lye. 

Also: Hacride are awesome.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Variant said:


> Probably my favorite song they've done yet. They really do a great job of interpreting the angular Meshuggah feel but keep it head-bobbingly accessible.
> 
> The vid, I'm guessing, is similar because the same director/production crew that did CAFO probably spawned this (correct me if I'm wrorg)... it's not like Patric Ullaeus' usually cool vids *don't* have a similar feel as well. Bands can have a "style" so can visual media artists.
> 
> As for Dan sounding like Chester from L.P.: Yeah I can see it... like the *best *parts Chaz can belt... and over a band that doesn't make me want to ear-flush with lye.
> 
> Also: Hacride are awesome.



The video was done by the same guy that did SiKth's Bland Street Bloom video. I dunno if he also did CAFO


----------



## slackerpo

can you say leaked?


----------



## KrewZ

Has anyone here received their copy yet? If so what do you think of it?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Pretty good, reminds me of the video for 'Shed' by Meshuggah.


----------



## Cookiedude777

I cant believe I saw them live with they toured with Periphery in England!  Brilliant video indeed!


----------



## lookralphsbak

Sevenstring.org got a mention/thanked!

But more importantly I'm super excited to watch the DVD! Anyone else get their copies today?


----------



## TimSE

ss.org got thanked  epic winning 

i wont get mine for another week probably  damn UK and its slowness... despite them being British!


----------



## lookralphsbak

TimSE said:


> ss.org got thanked  epic winning
> 
> i wont get mine for another week probably  damn UK and its slowness... despite them being British!


Damn that sucks! The booklet is so fucking cool! I can't wait to wear the shirt!


----------



## Tree

It seems like they didn't bother re-recording the EP songs


----------



## Luuk

Am I the only one that likes TesseracT except for the clean vox? They just ruin it for me.. The instrumental parts rock though!


----------



## dymo

in my opinion they could have chosen a better song for a video (which is really cool). dont get me wrong i love them but this song hasnt grabbed my attention!



my pre-order was sent 2 days ago,i hope it wont take too long since i live in germany!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Luuk said:


> Am I the only one that likes TesseracT except for the clean vox? They just ruin it for me.. The instrumental parts rock though!



Yup, you must be the only one.


----------



## 8Fingers

After reading so many members saying this band is awesome I decided to watch this clip.
Well...

Progressive?
Where?How?When?
If people google progressive music they'd see a progressive sound is much more than having heavy riffs and sometimes some unusual beats.
Besides that I don't hear any trace of personality/creativity,they sound the same as a lot of bands out there,nothing in that song caught my attention and in the end I thought it was pretty boring cause the song is the same from the beginning till the end.
Seriously I can't see any difference from this band to a lot of other bands,similarities are too strong,I heard a lot of "progressive" bands with the same sound but I don't even know their names cause it was listening and deleting.
When DT released Images and words it was a blast,plenty of personality/creativity,it was a boom at that time but OF COURSE maybe this band doesn't want to be a blast they just want to play their music but watching people saying they're awesome,they're this or that like if no other band had the same sound is kind of weird. 
I'm not saying their bad,I'm just saying some people are over reacting,maybe because they're new into prog music or maybe because..........................who knows  
I'm always searching and listening for new bands,I always try to find something different with personality but to my ears this band brings nothing new or at least different.
I like their sound but it's nothing that would make me buy their album or go to their concert.Just another band with the same sound as hundreds out there.
And to me the clip is really better than the song itself  
And seriously that all the time head banging attitude to me looks really dumb.It has nothing to do with the sound but still play your music and if it's good you'll never need ACTING.
The best musicians(bands,players etc) just go to the stage,play their music and go to their houses,they don't need dumb acting to sell more albums cause the quality of their music speakes for itself.

It's not a rant cause I like this song and seems they're a good band,I'm just writing down what I felt watching it after reading so many good stuff about it.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

While my opinion isn't nearly as extreme as yours (I actually like this band), I have to somewhat agree. I'm hoping the guitarists get a bit more adventurous on the album, because the EP is basically one big song (and by that I mean the riffs start to become indistinguishable). I was really disappointed to find out this is from the full album, because it sounds so similar it easily could be from the EP. They've got such a talented rhythm section, it's really time for the guitarists to try something outside of "slow clean-delayed chord intro/verses" then "chug on low string", and repeat (I know there are nuances to the riffs, but they do sound very similar to a casual listener).

I'm going to remain optimistic though, because I definitely see the talent in this band. I really hope the songwriting has improved for the full-length.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> While my opinion isn't nearly as extreme as yours (I actually like this band), I have to somewhat agree. I'm hoping the guitarists get a bit more adventurous on the album, because the EP is basically one big song (and by that I mean the riffs start to become indistinguishable). I was really disappointed to find out this is from the full album, because it sounds so similar it easily could be from the EP. They've got such a talented rhythm section, it's really time for the guitarists to try something outside of "slow clean-delayed chord intro/verses" then "chug on low string", and repeat (I know there are nuances to the riffs, but they do sound very similar to a casual listener).
> 
> I'm going to remain optimistic though, because I definitely see the talent in this band. I really hope the songwriting has improved for the full-length.



my thoughts exactly

Some of the riffs on the EP are phenomenal and I would like to see that more, sometimes it can just get too bland, without some (I hate this expression) "standout riffs".


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

While Tesseract is really minimalistic band, they do create a unique atmosphere in their songs. It's one of the bands that you have to listen carefully many times before you probably catch the point.

That, and their bassist can slap good!

8Fingers: The acting and headbanging doesn't make their music any less good. You're speaking like the headbanging is a for their music. You can have your opinion and I respect it, but don't go around and claim false statements. 

If you don't get their point (alot of people don't get point in minimalistic music, it's all fine) you really can't objectively say that their music isn't as good as I&W or DT. They may have less movement going on, but hey maybe that's the point in that particular band? As you state: DT had personality back in the day they released I&W (I personally BTW agree with that) I can state: Tesseract has alot of personality in music.

And how can you say people are overreacting? People like what they like and that should be all fine.

And what on earth does it matter if the genre stamp on it is correct or not? C'mon...

It's all subjective.


----------



## Krullnar

8Fingers said:


> After reading so many members saying this band is awesome I decided to watch this clip.
> Well...
> 
> Progressive?
> Where?How?When?
> If people google progressive music they'd see a progressive sound is much more than having heavy riffs and sometimes some unusual beats.
> Besides that I don't hear any trace of personality/creativity,they sound the same as a lot of bands out there,nothing in that song caught my attention and in the end I thought it was pretty boring cause the song is the same from the beginning till the end.
> Seriously I can't see any difference from this band to a lot of other bands,similarities are too strong,I heard a lot of "progressive" bands with the same sound but I don't even know their names cause it was listening and deleting.
> When DT released Images and words it was a blast,plenty of personality/creativity,it was a boom at that time but OF COURSE maybe this band doesn't want to be a blast they just want to play their music but watching people saying they're awesome,they're this or that like if no other band had the same sound is kind of weird.
> I'm not saying their bad,I'm just saying some people are over reacting,maybe because they're new into prog music or maybe because..........................who knows
> I'm always searching and listening for new bands,I always try to find something different with personality but to my ears this band brings nothing new or at least different.
> I like their sound but it's nothing that would make me buy their album or go to their concert.Just another band with the same sound as hundreds out there.
> And to me the clip is really better than the song itself
> And seriously that all the time head banging attitude to me looks really dumb.It has nothing to do with the sound but still play your music and if it's good you'll never need ACTING.
> The best musicians(bands,players etc) just go to the stage,play their music and go to their houses,they don't need dumb acting to sell more albums cause the quality of their music speakes for itself.
> 
> It's not a rant cause I like this song and seems they're a good band,I'm just writing down what I felt watching it after reading so many good stuff about it.



The problem you're having here is with yourself- not Tesseract.


----------



## slackerpo

Wingchunwarrior said:


> my thoughts exactly
> 
> Some of the riffs on the EP are phenomenal and I would like to see that more, sometimes it can just get too bland, without some (I hate this expression) "standout riffs".



yeah i agree. ill choose any version from the 2007 ep over the new ones. i missed old tessearct. i miss the edge they brought.

they album seems to linear to me, hopefully it ill grow on me...


----------



## lookralphsbak

Tree said:


> It seems like they didn't bother re-recording the EP songs


Nope... In reality the "full length" is 2 eps combined, 5 new songs and 5 old songs.. Although I guess some of the "new" songs are actually old hahaha


----------



## DLG

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> While my opinion isn't nearly as extreme as yours (I actually like this band), I have to somewhat agree. I'm hoping the guitarists get a bit more adventurous on the album, because the EP is basically one big song (and by that I mean the riffs start to become indistinguishable). I was really disappointed to find out this is from the full album, because it sounds so similar it easily could be from the EP. They've got such a talented rhythm section, it's really time for the guitarists to try something outside of "slow clean-delayed chord intro/verses" then "chug on low string", and repeat (I know there are nuances to the riffs, but they do sound very similar to a casual listener).
> 
> I'm going to remain optimistic though, because I definitely see the talent in this band. I really hope the songwriting has improved for the full-length.



agree with most of this. that's my biggest problem with most "djent" bands from the perspective of an old fart metalhead. 

It's like there's no more focus on creating a RIFF, a fucking awesome guitar part that will be in your head all day. People will first comment on the sweet tone and ask what ax fx preset they are using for their delay instead of caring about what was actually played. 

I like all these bands, Tesseract, Periphery, etc in small doses. I think they have great moments, not great songs. Either way, I think the best work of both bands is still ahead of them as they gain some maturity and their musical personalities start to take shape.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Or then you just don't like 'em. Is it really that hard to get?

If the RIFF is not fucking awesome in your opinion, it's not objectively "bad" or made just because they've got a nice tone from axe-fx.

E: Okay that made me sound lit a djent fanboy. I neither like all the riffs from Periphery or all the parts from Tesseract, but goddamn I don't whine about it as I am 100% that every single bit in a song has a function. Even the spots that make you go 'meh'.


----------



## Joose

I love their style. Period.

Sick video. Sicker song.


----------



## ManBeast

8Fingers said:


> After reading so many members saying this band is awesome I decided to watch this clip.
> Well...
> 
> Progressive?
> Where?How?When?
> If people google progressive music they'd see a progressive sound is much more than having heavy riffs and sometimes some unusual beats.
> Besides that I don't hear any trace of personality/creativity,they sound the same as a lot of bands out there,nothing in that song caught my attention and in the end I thought it was pretty boring cause the song is the same from the beginning till the end.
> Seriously I can't see any difference from this band to a lot of other bands,similarities are too strong,I heard a lot of "progressive" bands with the same sound but I don't even know their names cause it was listening and deleting.
> When DT released Images and words it was a blast,plenty of personality/creativity,it was a boom at that time but OF COURSE maybe this band doesn't want to be a blast they just want to play their music but watching people saying they're awesome,they're this or that like if no other band had the same sound is kind of weird.
> I'm not saying their bad,I'm just saying some people are over reacting,maybe because they're new into prog music or maybe because..........................who knows
> I'm always searching and listening for new bands,I always try to find something different with personality but to my ears this band brings nothing new or at least different.
> I like their sound but it's nothing that would make me buy their album or go to their concert.Just another band with the same sound as hundreds out there.
> And to me the clip is really better than the song itself
> And seriously that all the time head banging attitude to me looks really dumb.It has nothing to do with the sound but still play your music and if it's good you'll never need ACTING.
> The best musicians(bands,players etc) just go to the stage,play their music and go to their houses,they don't need dumb acting to sell more albums cause the quality of their music speakes for itself.
> 
> It's not a rant cause I like this song and seems they're a good band,I'm just writing down what I felt watching it after reading so many good stuff about it.


Im curious the tons of bands they sound like because I love me some Tesseract and haven't found any music remotely close to what they bring to the table imo. Ive listened to a ton of Meshuggah/Periphery etcetc and still think they're in a league of their own.


----------



## DLG

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Or then you just don't like 'em. Is it really that hard to get?
> 
> If the RIFF is not fucking awesome in your opinion, it's not objectively "bad" or made just because they've got a nice tone from axe-fx.
> 
> E: Okay that made me sound lit a djent fanboy. I neither like all the riffs from Periphery or all the parts from Tesseract, but goddamn I don't whine about it as I am 100% that every single bit in a song has a function. Even the spots that make you go 'meh'.



not whining, it's an opinion buddy.


----------



## 8Fingers

DLG said:


> not whining, it's an opinion buddy.


 
Yep,a forum is for us to share opinions,expecially different ones cause differences rule,if you can't stand other opinions only because they're different from yours,don't go to a forum,keep yourself alone in your bedroom crying about people who don't agree to you


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

DLG said:


> not whining, it's an opinion buddy.



If it's so, then I'm mislead by the internet. It looked like you stated it to be a fact. My bad I guess then...



> Yep,a forum is for us to share opinions,expecially different ones cause differences rule,if you can't stand other opinions only because they're different from yours,don't go to a forum,keep yourself alone in your bedroom crying about people who don't agree to you



Hey hey hey wait a second. Now when did I say I couldn't stand your opinion? I said that your post was written like it was a fact (About DT being superior with I&W coming out and all being so damn musical and cheesy. And about people "overreacting" just when they surprisingly liked a good band) even though it consisted a lot of opinions.

If I'm mislead, or if you typed it out in a misleading way, say it.


----------



## 8Fingers

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Hey hey hey wait a second. Now when did I say I couldn't stand your opinion? I said that your post was written like it was a fact (About DT being superior with I&W coming out and all being so damn musical and cheesy. And about people "overreacting" just when they surprisingly liked a good band) even though it consisted a lot of opinions.
> 
> If I'm mislead, or if you typed it out in a misleading way, say it.


 
Where/when did I ever mention your name or quote you?
Never.
It was only a general opinion about different opinions.
I respect all opinions,I never was rude or disrespectful to someone who had a different opinion.In fact I love discussing with people with different opinions cause they could add something different to my life. 

Besides that WHOEVER you are instead of going to other members profiles and posting dumb name callings which you'd never do face to face,go practice and maybe make some music.Seriously name callings behind a puter keyboard is dumbness and cowardice.Instead of doing that learn how to respect other people opinions even if you disagree 100%. 
There are people here from all around the world so respect when they make ENGLISH mistakes,first because it's not a grammar test and second because a lot of guys don't have english as their first language. 
I'd never go to any member profile and post dumb name callings,I have better things to do.
Uneducated people is........................


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

8Fingers said:


> Where/when did I ever mention your name or quote you?
> Never.
> It was only a general opinion about different opinions.
> I respect all opinions,I never was rude or disrespectful to someone who had a different opinion.In fact I love discussing with people with different opinions cause they could add something different to my life.
> 
> Besides that WHOEVER you are instead of going to other members profiles and posting dumb name callings which you'd never do face to face,go practice and maybe make some music.Seriously name callings behind a puter keyboard is dumbness and cowardice.Instead of doing that learn how to respect other people opinions even if you disagree 100%.
> I'd never go to any member profile and post dumb name callings,I have better things to do.
> Uneducated people is........................



Man, I said just say if I'm mislead. And no, I have never neg repped anyone for big mouth as I believe that it's the foundation of talking and sharing opinions. I also put my name when I neg rep with the exception of obvious trolls.

And well, you sure didn't quote me, but as well educated person you must get that your sentence in the previous post was at risk for misunderstandings.


----------



## 8Fingers

Kurkkuviipale said:


> And well, you sure didn't quote me, but as well educated person you must get that your sentence in the previous post was at risk for misunderstandings.


 
Ok no problem but still it wasn't pointed to you or any other member,if it was I'd have said his name.
Just a general opinion.


----------



## Fred

Everyone shut up and listen to TesseracT.


----------



## BrainArt

Fred said:


> Everyone shut up and listen to TesseracT.



 +190000


----------



## tr0n

Got mine this morning, I risked being late for work do I could put it on my iPhone. Sounds great, the mix is way better than the EP. It is a bit disappointing that we've heard everything minus 2 songs, but it was kinda the same for Periphery's too. You need to release stuff to create hype. Looking forward to watching the DVD when I get home though.


----------



## ManBeast

damnit, Im 1 state over and I didn't receive mine.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Still didn't get mine either, was supposed to be here Friday 

Oh well I'll probably get it on Monday or Tuesday then, in combination with my BoO order


----------



## arsonist

i got it yesterday too.
the dvd's pretty cool. although the shirt design sucks a bit - the graphic itself can only been seen under good lighting conditions with the right angle


----------



## lookralphsbak

arsonist said:


> i got it yesterday too.
> the dvd's pretty cool. although the shirt design sucks a bit - the graphic itself can only been seen under good lighting conditions with the right angle


Yea, I'm hoping they have new shirt designs available when they come to the US for their protest the hero... I'm gonna end up spending a ton of money that day on merch! At least 1 tesseract shirt and a PTH shirt and cds


----------



## goherpsNderp

can anyone confirm if the tshirt is rough/stiff like the one that came with the EP preorder?


----------



## KoenDercksen

So I downloaded Hollow today, great great track. It's a pity it's so short!


----------



## ManBeast

KoenDercksen said:


> So I downloaded Hollow today, great great track. It's a pity it's so short!



Did the emails for the download go out already? Or did you rip off the web?


----------



## Guitarman700

Haven't gotten mine yet. Can't wait to hear this!


----------



## Mwoit

ManBeast said:


> Did the emails for the download go out already? Or did you rip off the web?



The emails came out today, I got mine today. 

Album is pretty good, although I'm a tad disappointed that CF takes up half the album, the other songs are bad ass. (Not that CF is bad, but I've listened to it tons already!)


----------



## goherpsNderp

grrrrr, no package, no tracking number email, and no download email. is the downloadable track any good? or is it not online till tomorrow?

oh well, it's not officially out till tomorrow anyway. BoO will sate me till then.


----------



## Default_M

Didn't even know this was out yet. Luckily its on Spotify


----------



## Jay Jay

I'm pissed. Day before, and no tracking number, no download code, nothing at all. What the fuck is going on?


----------



## goherpsNderp

Jay Jay said:


> I'm pissed. Day before, and no tracking number, no download code, nothing at all. What the fuck is going on?



i'll need to search my email again but i don't think i got a shipping number from them when i preordered the EP...

hopefully tomorrow will just be sudden surprise happy sunshine times.


----------



## 4jfor

I got mine today, in Australia, so it surprises me that some of you Americans haven't yet. It's pretty great overall.


----------



## leandroab

April makes me cry, it's so groovy...


----------



## Fred

Got mine yesterday - still no email about Hollow, but never mind...

With regard to the tracklist, I was one of those people who was originally whinging about the fact that the EP release meant I'd already have heard just about all of the songs before the album actually came out. As it is, I had totally forgotten how stunning Lament is (not to mention I'm fairly sure they've changed it slightly since it was first uploaded), Nascent is still more or less brand new to me, and Sunrise, April and Eden are totally new to me (considering how different the former two are from their original versions). Coupled with the live DVD of Concealing Fate, and the brilliant tour footage, I can find absolutely nothing to whinge about now, other than that I seriously, seriously want to invest in some 5.1 speakers to hear that mix!

Oh, one complaint - I absolutely hate it when the pressing company insists on putting stickers on the actual digipack itself... In taking them off, a bit of the cover art came off too. Why the hell don't you just put them on the outer plastic wrapping? Grrr.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Yeah I got an email!

Got the package today, shirt fits lovely and the CD is great! I'm going to watch the DVD after my test week


----------



## ManBeast

Just received One today, and wow am I blown away by this DVD. Im only part the way through the live footage and its amazing. The tone, drums, vox, bass etc down the list is just amazing.

Thanks for the little something extra guys and keep up the good shit


----------



## Guitarman700

Got mine today. thanks to Acle and the boys for making such a great album!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Just got mine. Eden is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Guitarman700

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Just got mine. Eden is so fucking awesome.



That it is. I think it's my favorite track.


----------



## goherpsNderp

got mine today!

liking it so far. but some of the tracks feel like there was some magic touch they forgot to apply to the guitars. almost like placeholder "through a little solid state practice amp" sound. beginning of Sunrise is a good example.

i can't decide if April or Eden are my favorites. Hollow sounds so bad ass but i have a bad feeling that their next album won't be very heavy at all. if it IS though, Hollow is definitely a good proggy thrashy mood that i'd love to hear more of.


----------



## lookralphsbak

goherpsNderp said:


> can anyone confirm if the tshirt is rough/stiff like the one that came with the EP preorder?


Soft. 


****
Edit- Lol you obviously got your shirt judging by the above post hahaha


----------



## leandroab

goherpsNderp said:


> got mine today!
> 
> liking it so far. but some of the tracks feel like there was some magic touch they forgot to apply to the guitars. almost like placeholder "through a little solid state practice amp" sound. beginning of Sunrise is a good example.
> 
> i can't decide if April or Eden are my favorites. Hollow sounds so bad ass but i have a bad feeling that their next album won't be very heavy at all. if it IS though, Hollow is definitely a good proggy thrashy mood that i'd love to hear more of.



Yeah, I feel exactly the same about the guitars... They need balls desperately...

But seriously... April is so fucking awesome... My favorite song, definitely.


----------



## TheMoodyBios

I wonder, is Hollow an old song re-born, or is it the newest song they've recorded?

Either way, rest of album is still drop dead amazing. Intro to Lament is 100x better, I sort of miss Nascent's roughness and "creepiness", but what's been done is still great the way it is. Sunrise also lost it's grit, but the ending is killer and the solo-type thing feels much more natural. April (Song) .


----------



## goherpsNderp

lookralphsbak said:


> Soft.
> ****
> Edit- Lol you obviously got your shirt judging by the above post hahaha



yeah man. it's softer than the EP shirt, but still kinda rough. also hard to see the design. black on black? grey on black woulda worked better. oh well. i look forward to months from now when my friends go "DUDE..... i thought that was a black shirt!! there's a design?!?!"



leandroab said:


> Yeah, I feel exactly the same about the guitars... They need balls desperately...
> 
> But seriously... April is so fucking awesome... My favorite song, definitely.



yeah, i mean i am becoming more and more impressed with the axefx despite me never wanting to own one (seems too complicated for what it's accomplishing for the average joe at least) but this + BoO's new sound. neat stuff.

yeah i can't get april outta my head. then again it was one of my favorite songs from their old days. sunrise was a let down compared to the original too. especially all the trippy stuff at the end.


----------



## Cyntex

The studio dvd is awesome, I really like how it sounds.


----------



## drmosh

Just got mine too, I like how they misspelled "Written" in the back of the booklet 


Listening now!


----------



## KoenDercksen

They misspelled something else as wel.. Let me see.

Ohyeah "facebok pages"


----------



## federock90

Somebody totally blew the store..No hoodies no T-shirts, Damn


----------



## Ralyks

TheMoodyBios said:


> I wonder, is Hollow an old song re-born, or is it the newest song they've recorded?



Hollow I believe was what they used to open their live show, then they decided to make it a bit longer and add vocals. I feel if you put Hollow as the opening track on One, the album is just a bit more epic.

Eden for Metal song of the year.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Ralyks said:


> Eden for Metal song of the year.



qft


----------



## dymo

my 3 favourite songs so far...

1-eden
2-lament
3-deception


----------



## Repner

Ralyks said:


> Hollow I believe was what they used to open their live show, then they decided to make it a bit longer and add vocals. I feel if you put Hollow as the opening track on One, the album is just a bit more epic.
> 
> Eden for Metal song of the year.


That's what I had to do as well. I originally had it at the end, but it works even better as an intro


----------



## ManBeast

goherpsNderp said:


> got mine today!
> 
> liking it so far. but some of the tracks feel like there was some magic touch they forgot to apply to the guitars. almost like placeholder "through a little solid state practice amp" sound. beginning of Sunrise is a good example.
> 
> i can't decide if April or Eden are my favorites. Hollow sounds so bad ass but i have a bad feeling that their next album won't be very heavy at all. if it IS though, Hollow is definitely a good proggy thrashy mood that i'd love to hear more of.



I ripped the DVD to mp3 format to listen in my car and when focusing on the music and you can tell why they had to take some of the balls off the guitars. There's just too many levels when listening to it live that every note doesn't come through unfortunately.


----------



## DLG

I think a good concept for the next album could be to try and not start songs with clean guitars and delay.


----------



## drmosh

DLG said:


> I think a good concept for the next album could be to try and not start songs with clean guitars and delay.



Write your own songs and do that. It's their music, their album they can do whatever they enjoy. I know, it's hard to grasp. 

Got the album the other day too, loving it. As people have said, Eden is damn great but I can't say one song stands out in particular. They are all great.
Now to get watching the DVD, had no time yet


----------



## tremby

I got the One CD the other day. I'm in the UK and got the one with the DVD. It seems to be defective -- there are little gaps between each of the Concealing Fate tracks. (Yes, the disc is clean, and no, the gaps aren't added as an effect of ripping the CD -- I can hear them when playing with a normal CD player.) Anyone else noticing this?

The gaps don't appear on my Concealing Fate EP.

Here's a little Flac of the first gap (I'm sure the band wouldn't mind since it's only a 3 second clip) -- http://users.ecs.soton.ac.uk/bjn/dump/one/3-4.flac

Same on your CD?

Zoomed in screenshot of the first gap:


----------



## pineappleman

Idk but my Images and Words CD does something similar, it just cuts off the end of the first track! WTF is that??


----------



## adrock

mine is perfectly fine...


----------



## mrlespaulman

Mine works as intended.


----------



## tremby

OK, good to know, thanks. How about anyone with the UK CD/DVD release? (Barcode 5051099804388)


----------



## Fred

I've got exactly the same release as you, and it does exactly the same thing. Doesn't hugely bother me, personally, but just to confirm that it's not just you!


----------



## Repner

Just checked mine. I have the same thing. Didn't notice it before


----------



## fps

But is the album good? I'm interested in these guys, appears they have an interesting vision, but I don't preview music in order to buy.


----------



## Doug N

Gotta give this a little mini-bump - I watched the DVD for the first time today and it is killer. Really nice bonus, nicely shot, and great sounding.


----------



## Tesseract

Fucking useless distributors! 
Where did you guys with the defective cd's order it from?


----------



## Valknut

pineappleman said:


> Idk but my Images and Words CD does something similar, it just cuts off the end of the first track! WTF is that??



That was the hardest i've laughed in fucking ages dude. ohhhh fuck thats hilarious. haha DUNDUNDUN DUN DU-- .... (Another day starts playing)

But man thread starter, you had me scared for a minute there. When you said defective I thought the CD just flat out didn't work. That would be a catastrophe. lol.


----------



## Repner

Tesseract said:


> Fucking useless distributors!
> Where did you guys with the defective cd's order it from?


I got the bundle offer from the CMdistro website


----------



## Repner

Valknut said:


> That was the hardest i've laughed in fucking ages dude. ohhhh fuck thats hilarious. haha DUNDUNDUN DUN DU-- .... (Another day starts playing)



I think that got everyone off guard when they first heard it 



> The song intentionally cuts off like that, because part of the song deals with how sudden death can be. The sudden ending of the song is just like an unexpected death of a person.
> 
> Another explanation is that it was inspired by The Beatles' _Abbey Road_ side A ending, and MP explains that the melodies are building up and it just "pulls the carpet out from under you".


----------



## Luuk

fps said:


> But is the album good? I'm interested in these guys, appears they have an interesting vision, but I don't preview music in order to buy.



Why not? That's what you can use youtube etc for right..


----------



## mikernaut

Yeah I just checked out the dvd last night. I swear I watched "Origin" like 10 times it blew me away. Just incredible!


----------



## mikernaut

WOW I just popped in the bonus dvd lastnight and I couldn't stop watching and listening to "Origin" . The build up and singing gave me chills 

I must have played it atleast 10 times. When the vocals really get going- Eargasm!


----------



## mikernaut

LOL no one likes singing in their metal?


----------



## kamello

just got into TesseracT a week ago, One is a fucking masterpiece


----------



## Prydogga

I loved the Concealing Fate EP, but I was a bit let down by the album. None of the songs re done appeal to me nearly as much as the old versions did. That being said, it's still a great album, and the Concealing Fate part is flawless. I'd just rather old April Song than new


----------



## mikernaut

oh so , (forgive my noobness, I have just stumbled upon their music) the ep has different versions of the concealing fate songs?

My Itunes is being a biatch and not specifying the track titles and I was actually looking for "origins" on the cd , is it on here or is that studio video version different?


----------



## sol niger 333

I quite enjoyed this. I feel the vocals are part of the music on this one and not an afterthought over top of a self indulgent song structure like a lot of djent is. I also really appreciate the lack of faux screaming in the song. My pet peeve is hearing djent vocalists "putting on" a scream voice instead of actually screaming from the heart. I think I'll be picking this one up at some point, great job.


----------



## boni

TesseracT's vocal blends so much easier into the whole djent/polyrhythmic going on the song. 

Can't say the same about other vocals in others bands that try to blend singing + djent.


----------



## Prydogga

mikernaut said:


> oh so , (forgive my noobness, I have just stumbled upon their music) the ep has different versions of the concealing fate songs?
> 
> My Itunes is being a biatch and not specifying the track titles and I was actually looking for "origins" on the cd , is it on here or is that studio video version different?



Nah, the EP version of Concealing Fate is exactly the same on the album AFAIK, I'm talking about the other tracks like April Song and Nascent. 

There were older versions of those tracks with a different singer, they're on youtube. You may prefer the album versions after listening to them, but I'm hooked on the vibe of the earlier versions.


----------



## fps

Luuk said:


> Why not? That's what you can use youtube etc for right..



i like the idea of entering into a relationship with a record, settling back, making time for it, and really listening. you just can't do that on the internet, and what's more it kills that first listen impact.


----------



## Maggai

fps said:


> i like the idea of entering into a relationship with a record, settling back, making time for it, and really listening. you just can't do that on the internet, and what's more it kills that first listen impact.



+1

I totally agree with this!!


----------



## ManBeast

boni said:


> TesseracT's vocal blends so much easier into the whole djent/polyrhythmic going on the song.
> 
> Can't say the same about other vocals in others bands that try to blend singing + djent.



dot

Tesseract are definitely on top of the mountain


----------



## Winspear

fps said:


> But is the album good? I'm interested in these guys, appears they have an interesting vision, but I don't preview music in order to buy.



It's amazing, you won't regret it


----------



## DLG

anyone else think he sounds a little bit like Ted Leonard of Enchant?



I get a Leonard vibe every time I listen to Tesseract, maybe it's just me.


----------



## fps

EtherealEntity said:


> It's amazing, you won't regret it



Hmmm excellent. I'm not a huge fan of djent (this may be enough to get me banned, ciao), too many of the riffs are like Meshuggah crossed with Korn played as a breakdown. But this band seems to have an interest in being expansive, perhaps the riffs will also please. My band played with a very good djent band last night called Mask Of Judas, I would certainly recommend checking them out if you are a fan of the style. As for the record, I will wait til payday and purchase.

Maggai- hurrah, I think we're a dwindling number!


----------



## Tranquilliser

boni said:


> TesseracT's vocal blends so much easier into the whole djent/polyrhythmic going on the song.
> 
> Can't say the same about other vocals in others bands that try to blend singing + djent.


+1
This.
This is so true. Dan's vocals are incredible.
I will be stoked if these guys head to Australia.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sick, love to see a mishmash of tool/tesseract/textures.


----------



## Treeunit212

Stealthtastic said:


> Sick, love to see a mishmash of tool/tesseract/textures.



Tool, Tesseract, Textures...

TTT

COINCIDENCE?!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I was thinking the same thing when I wrote that


----------



## leandroab

Valknut said:


> That was the hardest i've laughed in fucking ages dude. ohhhh fuck thats hilarious. haha DUNDUNDUN DUN DU-- .... (Another day starts playing)
> 
> But man thread starter, you had me scared for a minute there. When you said defective I thought the CD just flat out didn't work. That would be a catastrophe. lol.



O shit! I just checked this out.. Pull Me Under ends so abruptly! hahaha


----------



## highlordmugfug

fps said:


> But is the album good? I'm interested in these guys, appears they have an interesting vision, but I don't preview music in order to buy.





Luuk said:


> Why not? That's what you can use youtube etc for right..





fps said:


> i like the idea of entering into a relationship with a record, settling back, making time for it, and really listening. you just can't do that on the internet, and what's more it kills that first listen impact.


So.... you won't preview something, but you have to know if it's good before you buy it, and won't buy it unless it's good, which you'll never know because you won't listen to it any first...


Have you ever bought anything?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Fred

Tesseract said:


> Fucking useless distributors!
> Where did you guys with the defective cd's order it from?



Yeah, I too got mine as a pre-order from CMDistro. I think that's the first piece of post I've had which addressed me as "Herr Fred", haha.


----------



## tremby

fps said:


> But is the album good? I'm interested in these guys, appears they have an interesting vision, but I don't preview music in order to buy.



It's excellent.


----------



## tremby

Tesseract said:


> Fucking useless distributors!
> Where did you guys with the defective cd's order it from?



I got mine from Play.com.


----------



## fps

highlordmugfug said:


> So.... you won't preview something, but you have to know if it's good before you buy it, and won't buy it unless it's good, which you'll never know because you won't listen to it any first...
> 
> 
> Have you ever bought anything?!?!?!??!?!



hehe. I like to listen to informed opinions, I usually read a bunch of reviews, check out internet forums, see what words come up repeatedly, whether they form a vision of something that might interest me. I earn pretty much nothing, by choice, so I can keep some musical projects on the go in my evenings, so if I'm buying something I want to do my research.


----------



## LordCashew

pineappleman said:


> Idk but my Images and Words CD does something similar, it just cuts off the end of the first track! WTF is that??



Haha. DT fans have been asking about this for years. The band says it was intentional.

I say it sounds terrible.


----------



## Mwoit

Fred said:


> Yeah, I too got mine as a pre-order from CMDistro. I think that's the first piece of post I've had which addressed me as "Herr Fred", haha.



Same here bro! 

I haven't checked out this defect, it's most likely on my copy too but I've not realised this whilst listening to the album.


----------



## boni

Stealthtastic said:


> Sick, love to see a mishmash of tool/tesseract/textures.



 yes that would be amazing.


----------



## leonardo7

Tesseract are one of the best bands I have ever heard and he is one of my fav vocalist ever! Im about to buy the new album. How do I get the dvd? Im going to see em live this Fri night in SF.


----------



## sdgiffin

leonardo7 said:


> Tesseract are one of the best bands I have ever heard and he is one of my fav vocalist ever! Im about to buy the new album. How do I get the dvd? Im going to see em live this Fri night in SF.



Buy the record from them at the gig, it has the DVD included.


----------



## signalgrey

hm.. Ive seen their name on here a few times but this is the first time im hearing them. Not really my thing, something about the vocals im not really buying it, and the music doesnt really hit me very hard although it seems like its trying to.

Clearly talented guys who can write a tune but not my flava.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Not really a big fan of the "whiny hitting puberty" type of vocals. But to the bands credit, it fits well with their music.


----------



## Doug N

leonardo7 said:


> Tesseract are one of the best bands I have ever heard and he is one of my fav vocalist ever! Im about to buy the new album. How do I get the dvd? Im going to see em live this Fri night in SF.


Amazon has the CD/DVD package.
Amazon.com: One: Tesseract: Music


----------



## Mendez

Ah the vocals really make this band awesome. They're gonna be in houston on april 19th with protest the hero...maybe i should go


----------



## wannabguitarist

asmegin_slayer said:


> Not really a big fan of the "whiny hitting puberty" type of vocals. But to the bands credit, it fits well with their music.



How are these "whiny hitting puberty" vocals?


----------



## DLG

wannabguitarist said:


> How are these "whiny hitting puberty" vocals?



all tenors in rock music are either teh faggzortz or whiny emo kids, I thought this was common knowledge on metal boards?


----------



## asmegin_slayer

wannabguitarist said:


> How are these "whiny hitting puberty" vocals?



Just didn't find the "emotional" highs of his voice to be tasteful. Still a nice band.


----------



## onefingersweep

I agree that the "old" demos is much better. I think the demos of concealing fate is way better than the ones on the EP and album. In fact I think they are on a completely higher level. With that said it's still a really good album, but the demos is just on another level, the album is weak in comparison IMO.

This is nothing unusual, this has happen a lot of musicians, either it's hard to recreate what you did from the beginning or you change and polish it too much.

But it's still a good album of course.


----------



## tetrapotmelontea

i really like textures, especially Eric Kalsbeek's vocals (bummer he has left the group), but tesseract... hmm the instruments are great but I dont really like this vocalists voice much


----------



## avenger

I am probaly going to see them may 6th in Toronto. Should be a good night, Tesserect are at the top of the "djentish" genre IMO. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lookralphsbak

So there is a page on facebook that is campaigning to help build a buzz to get TesseracT a Grammy Nomination for 2012. I figured I'd share it on here since there are a lot of TesseracT fans. Feel free to "like" and share the page with people if you have a facebook!

Get TesseracT Nominated for a 2012 Grammy | Facebook


----------



## Tree

This probably won't happen, but it's worth a shot I guess.


----------



## mikernaut

word!


----------



## Variant

How exactly does that work? Not that I wouldn't want to see the band get a Grammy (or even get nominated), but I was under the impression that the powers that be at the majors pick and choose who they want to nominate and public opinion has little or nothing to do with it.


----------



## drmosh

Yeah, the bands aren't nominated by the public as far as I know. 
But anything to get them some more recognition


----------



## Ralyks

Yeah, I signed for the page a little bit ago. Probably won't work, but what the hell, nothing to lose, and more recognition for a band that deserves it.


----------



## Loomer

This is the dumbest, most futile thing ever. It's cute and all, but to even think this will go anywhere is beyond naive.

To add insult to injury, the Academy has folded the Hard Rock and Heavy Metal category into one category now, and since it's the grammys, only "Name" bands can win it. Remember, this has to be a band that 50-year old record execs know of. Tesseract will never get to that point since they are actually a good band, and not Disturbed v. 2.0.


----------



## USMarine75

I still remember when Jethro Tull upset Metallica for the Grammy in '89. Never taken them seriously since.


----------



## Origin

A Grammy is a worthless, worthless thing. Why do that to them?  

In all seriousness I've never met a North American metal fan who gave a shit about that few-hour-long joke without a punch line of an awards show. They should try Sweden, they give SOME good bands awards haha.


----------



## Loomer

...or Norway. This year's Norwegian grammy had fucking Shining, Ihsahn, Kvelertak and Enslaved in the running! 

How's THAT for a lineup!?


----------



## Randy

Jeez, what an apathetic bunch you've all become. 

But seriously... yes, it's probably futile but Tesseract are a good band that doesn't get much in the way of mainstream exposure. Like it or not, the Grammy awards is the 'top of the top' with regard to mainstream musical accomplishments. Even if it's going nowhere, any bit of recognition is valued.


----------



## datalore

Tesserect has no chance of winning a Grammy at this point. If I were in a band like that, it would be the last thing on my mind.


----------



## pineappleman

^Idk man, Dan Tompkins is one sexy man.  Seriously though, Tesseract is a great band and all but even if this weren't pointless there are a bunch more bands who should get some kind of award before they do.


----------



## USMarine75

pineappleman said:


> ^Idk man, Dan Tompkins is one sexy man.  Seriously though, Tesseract is a great band and all but even if this weren't pointless there are a bunch more bands who should get some kind of award before they do.


 
Which one is Dan? Layne Staley clone? Cool Ethan? 13 yr old? 5-head? Guy from lost on Jenny Craig?

Haha just kidding... they rock!


----------



## USMarine75

pineappleman said:


> ^Idk man, Dan Tompkins is one sexy man.  Seriously though, Tesseract is a great band and all but even if this weren't pointless there are a bunch more bands who should get some kind of award before they do.


 
Which one is Dan? Layne Staley? Cool Ethan? 13 yr old? 5-head? Guy from lost on Jenny Craig?

Haha just kidding... they rock!


----------



## lookralphsbak

Yea, I figured a page like this is kind of pointless but if it makes them new fans and helps build a bigger buzz then more power to them! Plus I guess if a band like lamb of god can get nominated for a Grammy, why not TesseracT?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

They don't even have a Pandora station, which tells me this won't happen.


----------



## Fred

Adam Of Angels said:


> They don't even have a Pandora station, which tells me this won't happen.



Well, you haven't been able to get Pandora in the UK for about 5-6 years now, anyway, so I doubt it would have a huge impact on their chances.

That's an aside, though - I couldn't really give a toss about the Grammys, and while I think it severely unlikely that this will come to anything, I'm all for it purely on the basis of publicity. The fact that people care enough about the music to try and spread the word to a (significantly) wider audience by calling for a nomination is, of its own right, going to be enough to spread to word to a slightly wider audience. In my books, they're a great band, so that's a great thing.


----------



## Randy

Everyone should think/play more like Fred.


----------



## Nonservium

This thread needs more of Katy Perry's tits imo.


----------



## ArrowHead

Loomer said:


> Remember, this has to be a band that 50-year old record execs know of.




Yup, because once you hit 30 you stop paying attention to new music. It's a known fact. Especially guys that work with music on a daily basis for a life time. No way in hell those guys will have ever heard of a newer band.

So you understand, these men sell music to make money. And they do it based on what MAKES money. It is in no way a reflection of their personal preferences, or age. Guarantee you that the people making the most money off Lady Gaga probably can't stand IT, or HER. 

You're actually right on with the rest of what you said, but I cannot STAND it when people throw around age like it has ANYTHING to do with taste, ability, or merit. As I get old(er), it just annoys me even more.


----------



## ArrowHead

P.S. - Ironic, I was just bitching in the other thread about how Tesseract don't get nearly enough credit. Oddly, I hate the new stuff with either of the vocalists, but I LOVE all the old instrumental clips and the song with Atilla on vocals. (why the hell couldn't he have just gotten Atilla to sing?)


----------



## Xiphos68

This is a possibility if it were to happen it wouldn't happen now most likely. 

But the Grammy HAVE impressed me before with their nominations.

Steve Vai has won two Grammy's as well and Dweezil has won one too. 

I just don't understand why Joe Satriani has never won a Grammy after being nominated 17 times?


----------



## Slayer89

Pretty great show. Honestly, I'm not super familiar with Tesseract track titles, but I do know they played Concealing Fate part 1,2, and a couple other parts at least (not in order). Maylene was cool but not my thing. Protest was pretty awesome. I was mainly happy that they played Bone Marrow since thy didn't play that last time I saw them. Tesseract was definitely the highlight of the night for me.

Anyone else make it out to this tour yet? If so, snap any pics?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Going tonight, should be a good show !


----------



## carrottopso

I was there. Kid with red hair wearing a blue periphery shirt and short brunette girlfriend? Maybe you saw me.

I agree with everything you said, Tesseract sounded fucking immense. I'm sad that the mixing for Protest the Hero wasn't as good as Tesseract's.

I talked to one of Tesseract's guitarists and he said they are going to move away from the typical djent sound for the next record, and they already have all the riffs written already, just need to form complete songs. Also, he said they are coming back to the bay area in September/October!!!


----------



## Richardscuro

I got to see them in Seattle a few nights ago and TesseracT absolutely tore it up. They were amazing!


----------



## ivancic1al

Going to see them May 12th at one of my favorite clubs.  so excited!


----------



## Ralyks

Going to the NYC gig. I was hoping they'd put Eden in the selist but I'm doubting it will be yhis tour...


----------



## pineappleman

carrottopso said:


> I talked to one of Tesseract's guitarists and he said they are going to move away from the typical djent sound for the next record,



 Skeptical but that would be awesome.


----------



## leonardo7

carrottopso said:


> I talked to one of Tesseract's guitarists and he said they are going to move away from the typical djent sound for the next record,



My honest question is...what does that mean? What part of their sound is he referring to? Dont say the djent part to their sound cause I will just be more confused what that even means


----------



## sakeido

pineappleman said:


> Skeptical but that would be awesome.



I'm not skeptical. The "djent" sound of the last year or so (which I'm assuming is exemplified by Periphery and Tesseract's albums) is absolutely horrible. Both albums were a huge step back from what they were doing before... every version of Icarus Lives preceding the album sounds better (vocals aside) and the original mix of Concealing Fate I got a few years ago was ten thousand times better than the one on the EP and album. 

I saw them in the Calgary show... Tesseract was absolutely incredible. One of the best performances I've ever seen a band put on live. Protest wasn't as great as the other couple times I saw them, though.


----------



## right_to_rage

The show in Barrie was really awesome. People COULD NOT stop crowd surfing during Protests set, it was ridiculous. I also got to meet everyone in Tesseract and I met Luke from Protest, all very cordial gentlemen!


----------



## carrottopso

So that was pretty much a direct quote from the guitarist, because he was complaining that too many djent bands have popped up recently, and they're over it i guess? It was hard to hear him over the music and his heavy british accent wasnt helping either, but i'm 99% sure that's what he said. 

By typical Djent sound, he means the parts that, well, sound like Meshuggah's guitars. I still don't know how to explain Djent to people. Maybe "groove based riffs" as opposed to riffs which focus on the melody? Not too sure...

Well, whatever Tesseract decides to do, we know it will be good!


----------



## ZXIIIT

So glad I got to go tonight.

My buddies, Under The Stone, opened up the show, their set was pretty fucking good, check them out when you get a chance.

Tesseract completely kicked ass, their set was more than what I could of imagined after hearing much about them, each song was fucking spot on and delivered with such passion and aggression that will change how I play forever. Pretty fucking nice guys too, I had a small chat with Travis (Divine Heresy) and James about the whole Divine Heresy staturs, shows and local weather.

I did not watch the other bands, just a few seconds of Protest The Hero as their light show was way better than anything after Tesseract.


----------



## Lon

ZOMB13 said:


> So glad I got to go tonight.
> 
> My buddies, Under The Stone, opened up the show, their set was pretty fucking good, check them out when you get a chance.
> 
> Tesseract completely kicked ass, their set was more than what I could of imagined after hearing much about them, each song was fucking spot on and delivered with such passion and aggression that will change how I play forever. Pretty fucking nice guys too, I had a small chat with Travis (Divine Heresy) and James about the whole Divine Heresy staturs, shows and local weather.
> 
> I did not watch the other bands, just a few seconds of Protest The Hero as their light show was way better than anything after Tesseract.


you DID NOT watch protest? heavens shall smite you!

jk


----------



## ZXIIIT

Lon said:


> you DID NOT watch protest? heavens shall smite you!
> 
> jk



Haha, sorry, never been a fan, but I still went to see a band I really wanted to see, so I would not regret it later just because of the headliner.


----------



## slackerpo

Prydogga said:


> I loved the Concealing Fate EP, but I was a bit let down by the album. None of the songs re done appeal to me nearly as much as the old versions did. That being said, it's still a great album, and the Concealing Fate part is flawless. I'd just rather old April Song than new



i couldnt agree more, i miss old tesseract


----------



## USMarine75

And we don't have a "Katy Perry - A breast a day" thread why?


----------



## DaveCarter

Great idea, but I dont think it'll ever happen. Thats not necessarily a bad thing though, you cant expect the masses/mainstream to 'get' music like this, I dont know a single person who listens to Tesseract/Periphery/Monuments etc who isnt themselves a proficient musician. To clarify, I counted 24 people that I knew who were at the London LXD date, every single one was a musician, most in bands themselves. In terms of accolades, Id say that the general approval of forums/communities like this one is worth far more to real musicians than any degree of mainstream recognition. Thats just my opinion of course, and Im well aware that Im an over-opinionated music snob/elitist so there's no need to point that out


----------



## leandroab

I only "liked it" for their recognition. There's no way in hell they are going to get one.. As a matter of fact, I kinda wish they don't.


----------



## budda

I'm giong to go to this - I've seen PTH and tesseract, great bands - I've been wanting to see MATSOD for a year or two!


----------



## fps

sakeido said:


> I'm not skeptical. The "djent" sound of the last year or so (which I'm assuming is exemplified by Periphery and Tesseract's albums) is absolutely horrible. Both albums were a huge step back from what they were doing before... every version of Icarus Lives preceding the album sounds better (vocals aside) and the original mix of Concealing Fate I got a few years ago was ten thousand times better than the one on the EP and album.



I received a "masters of djent" sampler with Metal Hammer this month. The production is horrid, it's like home computer recording has become the norm. The tone and style of the riffs really isn't for me either, a lot of the bands on it should hand over any money they earn directly to Meshuggah cos there's not a lot happening except their riffs being stolen by less capable hands. 

I'd like metal to become fun again. Tesseract sound as if they have potential however. I think a move away from the more obvious "djent" styling might do them good, I think I prefer their quieter more melodic moments by far in any case.


----------



## Jango

I'm very torn as to whether to go to the Chicago date end of April or not. On one hand, I've wanted to see PtH forever, and I've wanted to see Tesseract for a while now, but it's also a 3 hour drive or so, plus money's pretty short. So we'll see...


----------



## Treeunit212

Funny story...

My mom walks into my room so I can show her my new studio monitors. I play Lament for her and she exclaims "That sounds like a Celtic influence!".

AT FIRST, I laughed and told her she was dumb. But then I started thinking about how they're from the U.K. and it actually kind of makes sense...



Oh and she mistook the vocalist for a girl.


----------



## ivancic1al

So stoked to see them May 12th!

Thanks for sharing the vids.


----------



## TheSilentWater

Well, this guy seems to have posted a Russian Tesseract gig at which they played the whole freakin' album. Yup. Even Eden:

SO godly. 
Apologies if this is a repost.


----------



## pineappleman

Holy shit, Dan is just as amazing live as in the studio. That is seriously fucking amazing. I can't even think of another vocalist whose live performance is so close to their studio performance. Can't wait to get my vocal lesson from that man on the 26th.


----------



## Opeth666

pineappleman said:


> Holy shit, Dan is just as amazing live as in the studio. That is seriously fucking amazing. I can't even think of another vocalist whose live performance is so close to their studio performance. Can't wait to get my vocal lesson from that man on the 26th.



Mikael Akerfeldt.

but yes that is some sick footage


----------



## eegor

This is totally pumping me up for when I see them on Saturday in Atlanta. Anyone else going to that show?


----------



## ApteraBassist

pineappleman said:


> Holy shit, Dan is just as amazing live as in the studio. That is seriously fucking amazing. I can't even think of another vocalist whose live performance is so close to their studio performance. Can't wait to get my vocal lesson from that man on the 26th.



russell allen


----------



## Elijah

Yea, Daniel is fantastic live. I saw them a while back when they first came to the states. Stellar performance


----------



## Blind Theory

pineappleman said:


> Holy shit, Dan is just as amazing live as in the studio. That is seriously fucking amazing. I can't even think of another vocalist whose live performance is so close to their studio performance. Can't wait to get my vocal lesson from that man on the 26th.



Anthony Notarmaso


----------



## buffa d

Matt bellamy is better live than on record


----------



## DLG

this sounds way more energetic and better to me than when I listen to their recorded music. The vocals too, they sound overproduced on the album to me and this guy really doesn't need it, he's a monster.


----------



## Mendez

Holy crap, this sounds so badass live.


----------



## Heineken

awesome stuff!!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Seeing them live in Chicago a few months ago was nearly a religious experience. Definitely one of the best metal bands I've ever seen in front of me. 


Wow, Eden is probably their best song and he KILLED it.


----------



## tremby

I just got my replacement and it has the same thing. 

So what I've done is burnt myself a One CD for the car with the Concealing Fate songs from the EP so they don't have the little gaps. They're the exact same versions as far as I can tell, anyway, so I guess it'll have to do.


----------



## Samer

Hope to see some other forum members there, can't wait to see these guys!


----------



## Ryan666213

Drove up there from St. Louis and that show fucking ruled! Here is Tesseract's set


Hollow


Deception and The Impossible 


Perfection


Acceptance


Im working on uploading Protest the Hero now... should be up later at
YouTube - rvermeland&#39;s Channel


----------



## Axe of Creation

Good stuff. I was sad when I realized that they were playing SD while I was away on vacation...


----------



## jr1092

Saw this show tonight in Philly. They were spot on. Met them at their merch table and they are really great guys to talk to. After they played I saw at least 5 people around me go and buy their album.


----------



## Janicois

I was shooting the breeze with those guys at the merch stand as well after PTH last night. Really cool dudes. Awesome show.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

lawl nice I was there too, I was the dude in the blueish-whitish checkered shirt with rly long ass hair who didn't look very metal at all.

Its always fun having friends etc who haven't heard of a band as awesome as tesseract experience them live as a first introduction. They were enlightened to the awesome.


----------



## ivancic1al

For seeing them on the last day of the tour!

TesseracT were awesome, so awesome in fact that they broke one of the vocal mics! 
But they played a relatively short set due to those technical issues. I don't think I've ever seen a band who play live so well, they were so tight. Protest was awesome as expected as well, Singer was quite drunk and made humorous comments throughout the set. You could tell they were enjoying themselves. Chatted with the TesseracT guys after the show, bought a sick T-shirt. Overall had a great time.  to all the bands on that tour, great lineup!


----------



## jr1092

I saw them in Philadelphia. There was a lot of positive reviews about TesseracT playing. I saw a couple of people around me leave after they played just to get their CD. I ended up talking with them a little at their merch table. Great guys. These are the only pics I got from the show. I had pretty good seats, but my cell phone makes everything look further away.

TesseracT







Protest The Hero


----------



## DLG

sitting at a metal show? what has the world come to?


----------



## jr1092

DLG said:


> sitting at a metal show? what has the world come to?



When I mean seats I mean standing area. That venue has a 21+ area which does have seats (and 2 bars) but most of the people are standing.


----------



## Sikthness

sakeido said:


> I'm not skeptical. The "djent" sound of the last year or so (which I'm assuming is exemplified by Periphery and Tesseract's albums) is absolutely horrible. Both albums were a huge step back from what they were doing before... every version of Icarus Lives preceding the album sounds better (vocals aside) and the original mix of Concealing Fate I got a few years ago was ten thousand times better than the one on the EP and album.
> 
> I agree with this 100%. Tesseract is boring. They have some great moments and I see how people could like them, but when I listen I feel like I travelled back in time to 2007 when every basement band was trying to "djent". Periphery is awesome, but I always loved their drop C songs better than their 7 string songs. They are so much more creative, and have an energy to them. Tesseract definately has the potential to be great, but they took so long to complete their debut that djent has already become oversaturated.


----------



## budda

I couldn't afford to go


----------



## LetsMosey

I want to see Tesseract so bad


----------



## xtonymarsx

I got to see Maylene and Protest a couple of weeks ago in Baltimore. I missed seeing TesseracT because the show was sold out. Acle and James got me on their guest list, but I didn't make it in time to see them again...which sucked, but the show was still really good.


----------



## DLG

just saw that Tesseract is doing a three song acoustic set for metal injection. very much looking forward to that.


----------



## Zei

DLG said:


> just saw that Tesseract is doing a three song acoustic set for metal injection. very much looking forward to that.



That'll be awesome. Someone needs to post when they get it.

I think moving away from djent would be a good thin for TesseracT. It'll become that thing they always have, but don't use it all the time..

Saw them in April with PtH. Wonderful show, just fantastic. TesseracT is probably the tightest band I've EVER seen play and PtH played everything perfect.


----------



## toiletstand

Metal Injection Studio Sessions Channel - Metal Injection

havent had a chance to check this out yet. hope the rest of you enjoy.


Did a quick search and didnt see anything posted yet, but if it has please merge it to the appropriate thread. Thanks mods!


----------



## S-O

Dig it, thanks!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

I really want to get into these guys, my drummer likes them quite a bit, but I was just horribly bored hearing/watching it. The only thing that caught my interest was the bass player and drummer.


----------



## Greatoliver

I like this... You can really hear how important the bass is, as the sound isn't that amazingly different... The addition of distorted guitar changes a lot, of course, but not as much as I thought it would


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

I really like the arrangements they've gone for, enjoyed that very much!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Amazing. As expected


----------



## The Beard

I really think they should consider releasing more acoustic stuff like this along with the stuff they do right now, this is seriously amazing


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

EPICSAUCE!! i wanna hear the final riff in deception on acoustic! and also a perfection acoustic cover


----------



## TheFerryMan

Metal Injection Studio Sessions Channel - Metal Injection


- April
- Origin
- Dream Brother

Origin is...nearly a religious experience acoustic.


----------



## longfalcon

they play with.... grandpa's guitars?


----------



## fwd0120

Wait.... that guitar is missing a string, and it has a hole in it!!!???! And it's not even a JEM?!?!?!?!


----------



## Path

Axe fx is still turned on tho


----------



## MetalMike04

shouldn't this be moved to the General Music Discussion section?


----------



## xeL

Not listed on any of the bands sites but is on a venue's site, hopefully things will go ahead.

Only 2 september dates found though.

Leeds Cockpit - 15/9/11 - TesseracT @ The Cockpit at The Well on 15 Sep 2011 : Corporation
Sheffield Corporation - 16/9/11 - TesseracT @ Corporation at Corporation on 16 Sep 2011 : Corporation


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

If you check in the Live Performance section the Chimp himself confirmed it


----------



## Ralyks

BTBAM, ANIMALS AS LEADERS AND TESSERACT TOUR IS A GO | MetalSucks

This is so much win, I think I have diabetus! I'll be at the Clifton Park show for sure!!!


----------



## Fiction

Now bring it to Australia, then we be talking. I  all 3 if these bands so much!


----------



## drmosh

shame tesseract aren't on the EU leg. Though I guess I can deal with btbam and aal


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I may have to trek down to Chicago to see this, but I'm okay with that. Anyone else in the Mid West going?


----------



## Ninetyfour

drmosh said:


> shame tesseract aren't on the EU leg. Though I guess I can deal with btbam and aal



Have they announced who's playing with them on the Manchester date? I guess I'll probably see you there at some point


----------



## mountainjam

That's great news, I've seen btbam 7 times, but never with another good act before. Aal & btbam, quite possibly my dream show.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Omagaw, its so rare 1 band I like is on a bill... 3!?!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## poisonelvis

EPIC!!!!!that is all.


----------



## teqnick

MaxOfMetal said:


> I may have to trek down to Chicago to see this, but I'm okay with that. Anyone else in the Mid West going?



I will most definitely be there!


----------



## technomancer

Are the dates for this actually posted somewhere?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

none that i seen yet
pittsburgh do want now


----------



## Triple7

Northern Lights here i come!


----------



## anomynous

10/27 Charlotte, NC The Fillmore

10/28 Silver Springs, MD The Fillmore Silver Springs

10/29 Asbury Park, NJ The Stone Pony (* Saints & Sinners Festival) 

10/30 Boston, MA House of Blues (* Dillinger Escape Plan support) 

11/01 Richmond, VA The Hat Factory

11/02 Myrtle Beach, SC House of Blues

11/03 Tampa, FL The Ritz Ybor

11/04 Ft. Lauderdale, FL Revolution

11/05 Orlando, FL The Beacham

11/06 Birmingham, AB Zydeco

11/08 Indianapolis, IN Egyptian Room

11/09 Cleveland, OH House of Blues

11/10 Detroit, MI St. Andrews Hall

11/11 Chicago, IL House of Blues

11/12 Cincinnati, OH Bogart's

11/13 St. Louis, MO The Pageant

11/15 Little Rock, AR Juanita's

11/16 New Orleans, LA House of Blues

11/17 Houston, TX House of Blues

11/18 Dallas, TX House of Blues

11/19 Austin, TX Emo's (outside) 

11/20 San Antonio, TX Backstage Live

11/22 Tucson, AZ Rialto Theatre

11/23 Las Vegas, NV House of Blues

11/25 Anaheim, CA House of Blues

11/26 Los Angeles, CA House of Blues (* Saints & Sinners Festival) 

11/27 San Francisco, CA The Fillmore

11/29 Boise, ID The Knitting Factory

11/30 Spokane, WA The Knitting Factory

12/01 Calgary, AB The Republik

12/02 Edmonton, AB Starlite Room

12/03 Saskatoon, SK Louis' Pub

12/04 Winnipeg, MB Garrick Center

12/07 Toronto, ON Phoenix Concert Theatre

12/08 Montreal, QC Club Soda

12/09 Clifton Park, NY Northern Lights

12/10 Philadelphia, PA Theatre of the Living Arts


----------



## mountainjam

Where did you find those dates? Bam just put the tour poster on fb with no dates


----------



## Watty

Why oh why is it always Spokane?!?


----------



## drmosh

Ninetyfour said:


> Have they announced who's playing with them on the Manchester date? I guess I'll probably see you there at some point



Aah, I wish. But I am living in Munich at the moment, job stuff to do here for a couple of years. Not complaining though


----------



## Ralyks

A few friends caught wind of Dillinger playing the Boston show, and, well, looks like I'm road tripping to the Boston show.


----------



## sahaal

anomynous said:


> 12/03 Saskatoon, SK Louis' Pub



badass, something awesome actually came out here. Attending as fuck


----------



## leonardo7

I will be at the SF show for sure. This will be such a good show.


----------



## Opion

No Atlanta date 

Which, in essence is kinda good, since I'm already spending enough money to go see Periphery in September and going to a music festival in November. Still. /sigh


----------



## numberonejrio

Animals as leaders needs to come to Milwaukee for a change.


----------



## travis bickle

wow, no nyc date. weak.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

They're actually coming to South Florida.


----------



## piggins411

No dates even remotely close to me. Damn. Maybe I'll get lucky and happen to be near one of these places at the right time


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

I'm debating going to any of these shows


----------



## sessionswan

For anyone in the Philly area, this tour coming to the TLA is quite jizz-inducing. I guess it coming to Philly period is sweet but seeing this at the TLA will be extra nice.


----------



## Shogun

i'll be there in little rock fo sho


----------



## DavidLopezJr

sessionswan said:


> For anyone in the Philly area, this tour coming to the TLA is quite jizz-inducing. I guess it coming to Philly period is sweet but seeing this at the TLA will be extra nice.



WIN!



technomancer said:


> Are the dates for this actually posted somewhere?


Here you go sir.

BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME ANNOUNCES FALL NORTH AMERICAN HEADLINING TOUR | Facebook


----------



## S-O

I will be at the Cinci show, or I will murder everyone.


----------



## templton89

travis bickle said:


> wow, no nyc date. weak.



best buy or gramercy would be sick.

since last date on the list is PA, it's quite possible they'll add NYC later on, since it's not the easiest spot to book...

if not I'll consider NJ


----------



## Saber_777




----------



## brutalwizard

100000% so exited for the Boise date.

smaller crowd, best venue sound wise, and amazing lineup!!


----------



## Ralyks

I'm wondering, at this point in their career, are BTBAM capable of headlining bigger venues? Take NYC for example. I feel like, given the right package, they could headline, say, Roseland Ballroom.

Or are they really not THAT big?


----------



## technomancer

Damn it all to hell... the lineup of bands I could give a fuck about with AAL hits Pittsburgh, the lineup I would go to see in a heartbeat doesn't 

This might actually make me break my resolution to stop driving to fucking Cleveland for shows


----------



## Djent

Cool. Last day's in Philly.


----------



## brutalwizard

technomancer said:


> Damn it all to hell... the lineup of bands I could give a fuck about with AAL hits Pittsburgh, the lineup I would go to see in a heartbeat doesn't
> 
> This might actually make me break my resolution to stop driving to fucking Cleveland for shows



i have seen aal everytime they have come to idaho paying like $20 and leaving cause of the seemingly random lineups they tour with


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Anyone know how to get the artist presale that's apparently tomorrow? I want to know if it's one of those deals where presale tickets don't have to pay service fees. It's already cheap($29) but I'm cheaper.


----------



## mithologian

dragonblade629 said:


> They're actually coming to South Florida.


 

Exactly my reaction. See ya at revolution?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

mithologian said:


> Exactly my reaction. See ya at revolution?



90% sure I will!


----------



## jdpogan

Ralyks said:


> BTBAM, ANIMALS AS LEADERS AND TESSERACT TOUR IS A GO | MetalSucks
> 
> This is so much win, I think I have diabetus! I'll be at the Clifton Park show for sure!!!



Holy SHIT I lived in Clifton Park for about 10 years! But yea I'm gunna be in EVERY Florida show for sure.


----------



## technomancer

brutalwizard said:


> i have seen aal everytime they have come to idaho paying like $20 and leaving cause of the seemingly random lineups they tour with



Yup the only thing I skipped was the headlining tour because I didn't want to sit through 3 bands I don't care about to see Evan Brewer and AAL... especially when the "headlining" set for AAL was like 2 more songs than when I saw them before  (especially when I just saw them in February...)


----------



## brutalwizard

technomancer said:


> Yup the only thing I skipped was the headlining tour because I didn't want to sit through 3 bands I don't care about to see Evan Brewer and AAL... especially when the "headlining" set for AAL was like 2 more songs than when I saw them before  (especially when I just saw them in February...)



i saw them on tour with circa survive headlining tour and circa didnt play so it was odd indie locals then aal

and saw them with underoath headlining i think. al do know i payed 20$ to see aal in the best venue here and the sound was 100% amazing


----------



## MobiusR

my friend texted me at practice today and while we were taking our lunch break it said they where coming to Vegas

I double checked it....


I SCREAMED OUT YESSSS


then my friends were like wut?

then i showed them then they were like

YESSSSS


then i put my shades on and shit got real....


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Silver Spring MD, here I come!!


----------



## drmosh

technomancer said:


> Damn it all to hell... the lineup of bands I could give a fuck about with AAL hits Pittsburgh, the lineup I would go to see in a heartbeat doesn't



So you're saying you give a fuck about both of them?


----------



## Metalus

I hope to see all my fellow ss.org floridian brethren at the Nov 4th date


----------



## lemeker

awww yeah, comin to Chicago, missed Btbam the last time they were here, gotta go this time.........I wouldn't mind seeing Tesseract either, i've recently been getting into "One" a lot lately


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

technomancer said:


> Damn it all to hell... the lineup of bands I could give a fuck about with AAL hits Pittsburgh, the lineup I would go to see in a heartbeat doesn't
> 
> This might actually make me break my resolution to stop driving to fucking Cleveland for shows



hating on intronaut?! it was a good show regardless
im not to keen on rex's new employee's though

its a shame they changed hands


----------



## sunbasket

Why the hell would they go from Boise to Spokane to Calgary, and skip Van!? It's a few hours detour and the route looks like they're just skipping a corner for a major population centre... wonder if something happened. I've missed AAL both times they've been here, need. Tosin. Lesson. ;9


----------



## ESPfanboy

So pumped for their show in orlando. Just saw them last friday at back booth and they were amazing however the opening acts were terrible.


----------



## Watty

I'll also never understand why there always seems to be 4 Texas dates and not a NY, (or in some cases WA, OR, ID) date. Texas is empty enough as it is, there's no way there's enough appreciative fans to merit 4 shows in one state, let alone forcing tons of other to miss out...


----------



## Rick

watsonb2 said:


> Texas is empty enough as it is, there's no way there's enough appreciative fans to merit 4 shows in one state, let alone forcing tons of other to miss out...



Really?


----------



## Jango

Hnnnnnnggggggg

And I'll be well established in LA by that date, score! Totally going.


----------



## G2een

Tucson Arizona?! WHY?! I'll make the drive but I don't get why bands go there and don't stop in Phoenix... anyways STOKED!!!


----------



## Vicissitude27

St.Louis for sure.


----------



## Subz

mithologian said:


> Exactly my reaction. See ya at revolution?



THIS IS DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## technomancer

And can I get a hell yeah 

Pittsburgh date: Altar Bar December 6th

Drusky Entertainment - Pittsburgh's Premiere Concert Promoter - Event Info


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Never saw any of these bands live...and they are hitting Winnipeg in December, fuck yeah I am in for a treat


----------



## ScottyB724

So many good shows coming up. I will be at the hob in Chicago for sure!!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

i might see this twice... houston and then austin


----------



## LamaSabachthani

watsonb2 said:


> I'll also never understand why there always seems to be 4 Texas dates and not a NY, (or in some cases WA, OR, ID) date. Texas is empty enough as it is, there's no way there's enough appreciative fans to merit 4 shows in one state, let alone forcing tons of other to miss out...



Keep in mind Austin is literally a must-do if you're an up and coming band, and Houston and Dallas are both fucking massive cities, so I'd be quite surprised if they weren't at- or very-close-to-capacity shows.


----------



## Koop

Where are these dates officially listed? I want to know when the ticks go on sale (Toronto)!

EDIT: Nevermind. found 'em on their facebook page


----------



## mithologian

dragonblade629 said:


> 90% sure I will!


 
I shall look for you, bruh bruh.


----------



## GSingleton

I live an hour away from Cincinnati and have yet to see btbam. Doing it.


----------



## nostealbucket

BTBAM TOUR!!
Y U NO COME TO GEORGIA!?!?

I never listened to btbam with patience..... Until last week. I listened to Colors. All the way through. I think it got me high.


----------



## poopyalligator

No NM dates


----------



## Wretched

I was at the Annandale Hotel in Sydney on July 30 for the Periphery and TesseracT gig, shooting for theAUreview.com.

Got some good shots, despite the shitty lighting and lack of crowd barrier (which restricted my access to move around).
*
Check out the pics on my Flickr page here:* Periphery / TesseracT @ Annandale Hotel - July 30, 2011 - a set on Flickr

*The review can be read here: *Periphery + TesseracT - Annandale Hotel (30.07.11) | the AU review

Here's a couple to whet your appetite.


----------



## Augury

Nice shots, I especially like the 3rd one.


----------



## Xiphos68

Some really cool pictures man!

Good job! 

1st pic is really rad.


----------



## shadscbr

Always love your pics 

Shad


----------



## Meatbucket

Misha's face in that last one. Priceless.


----------



## yidcorer

Meatbucket said:


> Misha's face in that last one. Priceless.



It looks like he is having an orgasm.


----------



## bulb

yidcorer said:


> It looks like he is having an orgasm.



I make strange faces when i play, but if i try not to make strange faces then i end up fucking up the part im playing from concentrating on my face so much, so at least its a worthwhile trade hehe!


----------



## bulb

Fuckin awesome pics btw dude! And thanks for the kind review, that was definitely not our best show by a long shot, next time we will make sure to get a day off between shows so we arent so horribly exhausted!


----------



## Wretched

Thanks man! I'm sure the Annandale can't be the easiest venue to play at, given the horrid access, room, smells and PA. Having that many guys crammed up the front must be pretty cozy, too.


----------



## Wretched

Btw, I was hoping to get a good enough shot of you for the opening section "Opening Notes" for Premier Guitar magazine, but being caught off to the side of the stage and the poor lighting meant not getting anything that fit the bill. You'll have to come play here again soon so I can try again! Just pick a venue with a crowd barrier this time.


----------



## Spence

Just Heard This From a couple of Djent related pages on facebook, appparentlyannounced it it their show today and they now have Elliot Coleman doing vocals for them 

If this is true it really sucks


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Bigfan

Fuck.


----------



## DLG

best thing about them. quite a shame.


----------



## etcetera

Terrible news, he almost made the band for me.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

No fucking way! :'(


----------



## ByDesign

I hope this has nothing to do with the rumoured Sikth reformation with Dan singing...


----------



## matt397

This makes absolutely no sense at all seeing as they were really just starting to make some real progress. I'll be patiently waiting to hear something concrete to dispell this as just a rumour.


----------



## bhakan

That sucks! He was probably my favorite part of Tesseract. On the other hand, I'm curious to how Elliot will fit the band, because he is an awesome singer too, just not sure if he will fit as well as Dan.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damnit, he's easily my favorite singer in the genre.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Guitarman700 said:


>




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DLG

I think someone on the site already mentioned this as a possibility a while ago. some "insider information"

i really liked Dan because he gave Tesseract a vibe that associated me more with typical prog metal than djent, which is why i liked them. I've said about Eliot before that he sings great, but his cleans sound like they would be better suited for an alternative mars volta-esque band than a metal band. 

Also, is this Sikth rumor involving the entire band minus the singers? I can't see Pin committing to this as his band is just taking off.


----------



## brootalboo

I saw this on facebook. A pity, he was really a good singer. He fit the music perfectly, even though I feel like it shouldn't have (cause it was so heavy). Damn.


----------



## Spence

I really liked how Dan's voice worked with tesseract's sound, they are one of the most unique sounding "djent" bands


----------



## Joeywilson

ByDesign said:


> I hope this has nothing to do with the rumoured Sikth reformation with Dan singing...



I hope this has everything to do with that!


----------



## Spence

Joeywilson said:


> I hope this has everything to do with that!


If this is the reason i am slightly less of a sad panda about him leaving tesseract


----------



## Joeywilson

Spence said:


> If this is the reason i am slightly less of a sad panda about him leaving tesseract



I agree, not cool about Tesseract loosing Dan but personally I'd much rather hear him fronting Sikth... That'd probably be better than everything ever.


----------



## ByDesign

Joeywilson said:


> I hope this has everything to do with that!



Not worth it IMO. Dan suits Tesseract so well, and to jeopardize that to reform a band that will never be as good without the original complete lineup seems silly. Doesn't matter, it's all hearsay until something official is announced.


----------



## thefool

YES LOVE ME SOME ELLIOT!


----------



## technomancer

While Dan is an excellent singer and it's a bummer he left, I love Elliot's voice so it'll be awesome to hear how Elliot does with them.

So let me (sadly) be the first to say congrats to Elliot on an awesome gig  (damnit 'd)


----------



## SamSam

Shame for the band, he made them for me. Glad I saw them live with Dan already if it is true. Don't know what to think about sikth with Dan tbh. Although they should reform an take the glory they deserved back when they were active.

I'll save any comments about Elliot fronting Tesseract until I've heard it.


----------



## iamrichlol

DLG said:


> I think someone on the site already mentioned this as a possibility a while ago. some "insider information"
> 
> i really liked Dan because he gave Tesseract a vibe that associated me more with typical prog metal than djent, which is why i liked them. I've said about Eliot before that he sings great, but his cleans sound like they would be better suited for an alternative mars volta-esque band than a metal band.
> 
> Also, is this Sikth rumor involving the entire band minus the singers? I can't see Pin committing to this as his band is just taking off.


From what I've been told, Dan is joining Minutes. Wouldn't get your hopes up on a reformation of sikTh any time soon

And yeah, kinda sucks that Dan left, but Elliot is the fucking man and im super stoked to hear him with Tessy.

its official folks


----------



## codync

Dan needs to quit leaving good bands. Go back to First Signs of Frost, ffs.


----------



## Vletrmx

I'm not really a Tesseract fan but his stuff in Piano was really cool. Hopefully there will be more of that to make up for it.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l




----------



## Ralyks

Still haven't seen anything from the band, but if this indeed true.... fuuuuuck 

Anyway, any clips with this Elliot Coleman lad?


----------



## Brennan

Dan is actually working on a new album with Piano right now. However, I have the feeling that this whole, "Dan leaves Tesseract" business is just a giant troll. We'll feel super relieved at first, then really angry that we fell for it, and then we'll all laugh about it and go djent in our bedroom studios.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Fuck  Acceptance and Lament are 2 of my all time favorite songs mostly because of Dan's vocals. I'm a huge fan of Elliot's work in OMNOM but I can't really see him filling Dan's shoes; his voice is just too different (not bashing him obviously).

And who is Minutes? I've never heard of them.


----------



## technomancer

I'm noticing there's nothing on either Tesseract's or Dan's facebook pages about this... guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## iamrichlol

There's nothing to be suspicious about dueds, it is what it is. Dan deleted like, everybody from his FB account also, he doesn't want the bother from the fans reactions.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

For the record. Elliot is a fit swap. IMO. 
I'm excited to see what he can do with them.

and for those wondering I'm about 96% sure it's true.


----------



## Vicissitude27

technomancer said:


> I'm noticing there's nothing on either Tesseract's or Dan's facebook pages about this... guess we'll have to wait and see.



On Elliot Coleman's page, it seems, he is confirming it. I'm sad, but at the same time I love Elliot in Zelliack and his work with HS. I'm stoked, and kind of indifferent.


----------



## JPMike

How am I suppose to react?? 

I guess, I'll handle it.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Man I hope not.


----------



## eventhetrees




----------



## G2een

It'll be interesting. I just youtubed some of Elliots stuff and his style doesn't seem to be completely different. It's always weird when a vocalist leaves though. I hope the U.S. tour still happens.


----------



## Dayn

It's always sad when someone leaves. For some reason, I _really_ liked his voice. Those screams were pure, creamy distortion. If that doesn't sound weird.


----------



## Prydogga

I dig both Dan and Elliot, but (IMO) Dan kind of glued the album together in a more generic way with vocals than I'd hoped, and Elliot's performance wasn't mind blowing. It'll be interesting to see what Elliot does for TesseracT in the future, if he's to be the permanent new member.

Just so you folks know, Dan Weller said that a SikTh reform will be ALL ORIGINAL MEMBERS OR NOTHING.


----------



## PeteyG

It's like Jeff Buckley is still living and joined a progressive metal band, and that makes me SO happy.


----------



## teqnick

I'll wait to pass judgement until a high quality clip is posted.

Dan was what really did draw me into TesseracT, though. His voice fit perfectly, and really helped enforce that atmosphere.


----------



## Wretched

Bugger! He has an awesome stage presence. Glad I got to see them live a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Leper

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## DVRP

This makes me sad....but now he can join my band  I wish haha.


----------



## drmosh

I really fucking hope not 

I must add that I fucking love Elliott's voice, I just don't see it fitting with Tesseract all that well. But I'd love to be proven wrong!


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

damn you 7string! why you no like, me think you always want elliot behind mic, now elliot confused! ELLLIOTT [email protected][email protected]@[email protected]##@!


----------



## DLG

Eliot, please post pics of you in very tight jeans so that we can contrast and compare


----------



## Mwoit

Didn't expect this for sure.

I'll suppose I'll judge when you come up to Scotland in September.


----------



## Nazca

Completely unexpected for me. I thought there was great synergy between Dan and TesseracT's music. It's a shame, but I think Elliot has a great voice. Will be interesting to see how it fits.


----------



## Dan

Going to be honest he never did anything for me, saw him live and i just found it boring. I saw Tesseract play with Abi a few years back and THAT blew me away.

I think the legions if butthurt kids on the internet is entertaining me more tbh


----------



## Tali

Hey guys, long time lurker here and finally joined

I was at the gig last night and there was talk the entire eve of Dan not singing,that he was ill and possibly an instrumental only gig and that he wasnt there at all but someone would be filling in etc etc.

When the band opened with Hollow already people were like "WTF is Dan!?" then boom *insert tall fellow in yellow shirt who isn't Dan*. I for one was pretty damn confused but Elliot seemed to come into his own. It was the mans first show with the band so nerves are to be expected.

Lots of talk after the show and for the most part people either loved it or hated it. Quite strange seeing an American front up a UK metal band.

Elliot its not we don't love you it's just... Tesseract with Dan for most part seemed like a perfect recipe already. 

How long has this been in making, months i presume?
All the best non the less


----------



## JaeSwift

Listening to the live clip, I can't really judge the screams but the clean parts have Elliot's own vocal hooks that I love more than almost any singer currently and I think he's the perfect fit for TesseracT without Dan.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Honestly Ellliot's voice sounds shit to me,its that typical generic djent band scream,pre-pubescent singing.

Really sad to see Dan go,I find it hard to listen to a lot of Djent because of the singing but Dan really a great cool voice that fitted perfectly with TesseracT.With a new vocalist I can see TesseracT being washed away with the sea of generic djent bands who mostly all sound the same.Dan Imo,really made Tesseract stand out.


----------



## Tali

I just want to know if this is permanent while Dan works on Piano?
Sure a press statement will drop on monday from the band or CM

Being a member of a band abroad is a nightmare considering Visa's etc.


----------



## drmosh

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Honestly Ellliot's voice sounds shit to me,its that typical generic djent band scream,pre-pubescent singing.



Are you serious? Elliott has one of the most unique voices and styles out there and he was doing some awesome clean singing stuff a long time ago and really surprised people when he first released a song with screams on it.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

drmosh said:


> Are you serious? Elliott has one of the most unique voices and styles out there and he was doing some awesome clean singing stuff a long time ago and really surprised people when he first released a song with screams on it.



Maybe its just the fact that I really detest that type of vocals,I really can't stand it.He probably is different but I couldn't care less,Can't listen to him and probably sadly mean not being able to listen to future TesseracT material


----------



## DLG

He has a unique voice for sure, but I can definitely see where people are coming from when they say that he is whiny and emo. He does have that typical American, screamo type of delivery. I'm not saying it's good or bad, I'm just not sure how it will fit in Tesseract. 

Dan had a very regal vocal style, like I said earlier, a lot more reminiscent of typical prog metal than screamo/emo/djenty singing. I could see Dan singing over stuff like Fates Warning without sounding out of place, whereas Eliot singing over that kind of stuff would probably sound fairly awful.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Honestly Ellliot's voice sounds shit to me,its that typical generic djent band scream,pre-pubescent singing.
> 
> Really sad to see Dan go,I find it hard to listen to a lot of Djent because of the singing but Dan really a great cool voice that fitted perfectly with TesseracT.With a new vocalist I can see TesseracT being washed away with the sea of generic djent bands who mostly all sound the same.Dan Imo,really made Tesseract stand out.



haha yeah dude, you're right, my voice is completely the definition of djent vocals. Take this djent jem for example. it's so djenty it djent djent djents


----------



## Tali

Question is... will they re record the album again and call it One and A Half?


----------



## Dan

ElliotOMNOM said:


> haha yeah dude, you're right, my voice is completely the definition of djent vocals. Take this djent jem for example. it's so djenty it djent djent djents




Dude you really remind me of some sort of male Kate Bush 



So much Djent....


----------



## DLG

the name of my next album shall be "Djent Gems" thanks for that


----------



## drmosh

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Maybe its just the fact that I really detest that type of vocals,I really can't stand it.He probably is different but I couldn't care less,Can't listen to him and probably sadly mean not being able to listen to future TesseracT material



So how is his voice typical djenty scream then? That's a fucking load of horseshit.
Be it as it may that you don't like it, but what you said is just plain wrong


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Well, it's certainly a PR screw up to start performing with a new singer before any statement regarding the departure of the former singer.


----------



## Tali

*UPDATE 2*: Dan Tompkins has supposedly left TesseracT because he has been offered to join a pop band. An official statement from the band should be out sometime in the coming week.

Dan in Jedward?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

drmosh said:


> So how is his voice typical djenty scream then? That's a fucking load of horseshit.
> Be it as it may that you don't like it, but what you said is just plain wrong



His performance of Tesseract was a typical djenty scream voice,I just can't see any substantial difference between Elliot and another djent scream singer.The reason why I brought up the fact that maybe me not liking his voice could of biased my view on his voice was because my post was quite harsh,but I still stand beside my point him sounding very typical.



> haha yeah dude, you're right, my voice is completely the definition of djent vocals. Take this djent jem for example. it's so djenty it djent djent djents



 You're right,thats definitely not typical djent vocals.I may not like your voice Elliot but you're definitely a cool dude.Glad your not taking anything I say as personal despite it being quite harsh


----------



## Tali

I want a Djelliot shirt


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

Wingchunwarrior said:


> His performance of Tesseract was a typical djenty scream voice,I just can't see any substantial difference between Elliot and another djent scream singer.The reason why I brought up the fact that maybe me not liking his voice could of biased my view on his voice was because my post was quite harsh,but I still stand beside my point him sounding very typical.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,thats definitely not typical djent vocals.I may not like your voice Elliot but you're definitely a cool dude.Glad your not taking anything I say as personal despite it being quite harsh



no hard feelings dude, I'm just poking fun


----------



## Tali

Elliot will you be a permanent member or do we have to wait for press statements and all that herpa derp


----------



## Prydogga

Plug said:


> Going to be honest he never did anything for me, saw him live and i just found it boring. I saw Tesseract play with Abi a few years back and THAT blew me away.
> 
> I think the legions if butthurt kids on the internet is entertaining me more tbh



I'm with you there mate, the old stuff with Abi had So much more character to me, I really dug TesseracT back then.


----------



## technomancer

Elliot: again congrats on the new gig, I'm looking forward to seeing you in the lineup at the show here in december 



Tali said:


> Question is... will they re record the album again and call it One and A Half?


----------



## Prydogga

Elliot, can you confirm at this point whether you're going to take up the roll full time? I think as long as you make the part your own (No doubt) everyone here (including myself) would be pleased.


----------



## Breadmonkey

Elliot's a fucking boss, cannot wait to hear this if it turns out to be a long-term arrangement.

I can understand the negative reactions, to each their own, but it can often come across as petulant, butthurt man-periods. Not saying anything about any particular posts but even on youtube videos and the got-djent.com comments you have people refusing to ever listen to a band ever again without having heard what could potentially be a massive improvement in their overall sound.

I loved Dan's vocals and stage presence and genuinely wish him the best and hope it's all amicable between him and the'ract boys.

Elliot: What did you make of Red Enemy, the Irish support band at Milton Keynes? Good mates of mine, curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## ManBeast

damn, crap news...I'll prob be skipping the Boston gig. Shame really, all the crazy positive reviews Tesseract have been receiving for their live sound you'd figure they would be more than openers at this point. Maybe Dan left for this reason.

Huge shoes to fill what Dan did, lose/lose for any singer trying to come in at this point unfortunately.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Haha you guys are all so sensitive... boohoo


Elliot is going to rape and pillage, you just wait, I've heard recordings...


...and it's awesome.


----------



## Tali

Damn you Jake! Djelliot has done recordings with the band... the plot thickens indeed.

Tesseract - One and a half coming, coming soon.


----------



## Ninetyfour

I have a feeling this is just a well put together troll. *Edit:* Hmm, maybe not.

The again, not bothered if it isn't, I love Elliot's voice.


----------



## Repner

I now I'm probably alone on this, but I liked everything about the band EXCEPT the vocals. I really wasn't in to Dan's voice at all, though he did seem like a cool guy on the bonus DVD


----------



## matt397

saw something like this on Kieth Merrows facebook...







I LoL'd, true story


----------



## HighGain510

I loved Dan's vocals both live and in the studio, guy is truly talented as a singer and has awesome stage presence.  I also LOVE Elliot's vocals so honestly I can't see this as a bad thing personally. I do find it rather humorous that after hearing a SINGLE YOUTUBE VIDEO some of you guys are like ZOMG DEATH OF TESSERACT AS WE KNOW IT!!!  How about we wait until we hear some decent recordings with Elliot on them?  I, personally, can't wait and think Elliot is going to gel well with Tesseract so it has me more excited than anything else!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I have heard rumours of this for a while now, and I was hoping they weren't true. I'm reserving judgement until I hear recordings as that video probably doesn't do Elliot justice. He is a brilliant vocalist I don't think anyone can deny that, but he is very unique and stepping into the front of an already well known band is a very tricky thing. I've seen Tesseract live and Dan was fucking flawless, plus his life presence suited the music. I will still listen to Tesseract because they're amazing and Elliot has an awesome voice it's just whether I think they go together that will remain to be seen.


----------



## themike




----------



## leonardo7

I dont think there are really any vocalists who can fill Dan's shoes for this band. He just has a very unique voice that worked so well for this band. I havent heard the new guy but I dont like the Mars Volta vocalist and I did hear that he sounds like that guy. But who knows, the music in Tesseract is more enjoyable than the Mars Volta for me so maybe Mars Volta type vocals over Tesseract will end up working well enough. I also think that Dan doesnt realize that Tesseract were going to be the next big thing with the path they were on. It seems as though some type of press release or statement from Dan needs to happen asap. Its very unprofessional and disrespectful to his fans to not make a statement. He doesnt have to and is not obligated obviously say anything but he does need to realize how important and relevant Tesseract has been in todays hard rock metal world.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm sure Dan knows perfectly well what he's doing. If he is going to be a pop star as is rumoured, then I will miss his work with Tesseract but good on him. He is a good looking guy with a brilliant voice, just what you need with a pop star. From a business standpoint it's a safe decision, and as long as he enjoys the music then power to him.


----------



## ROAR

hahaha Elliot Coleman = Cedric Bixler-Zavala


----------



## Sikthness

Dan's vocals were easily the biggest draw to me concerning Tesseract. Sure they are competent musicians but the music didn't do much for me on its own. Elliot has a lot of talent as well as a unique voice. I admit I can't see his vocals matchin the music very well, at this point. But he certaintly is talented as hell, and I don't doubt he will really work hard at creating some unique music so I will reserve judgement until I hear some quality recordings. And really Tesseract could use a shot in the arm of creativity that maybe Elliot can provide.


----------



## yidcorer

Bigfan said:


> Fuck.


THat´s it. No need to read all the comments on this thread as this one says it all.


----------



## conortheshreder

I'm really sad that Dan has left, he was what made Tesseract stand out from the other Djent type bands, But I will be curious to see how Elliot Interprets and contributes to the band, and honestly why is everyone making such harsh comments after seeing one shitty and poorly recorded youtube vid? It's just plain stupid judging him on those vids. I'm gonna be honest tho after checking out some of Elliot's stuff I must say it isn't my kind of singing but it's far from bad, in fact it is very good. As long as the vocals don't sound like Periphery or Monuments,I'll be happy


----------



## Meatbucket

Elliot. You've got some big vocal shoes to fill, you have my attention.
Edit: Yes, I hope that discomfort you're starting to feel is the awkwardness of being put on the spot.

Alright, in all seriousness I'm intrigued. I'd like to see how the band goes in this direction. Like Periphery, I enjoyed the band with any of their vocalists, they all have their unique interpretations. Same with most other bands I listen to that went through vocalist changes: Mnemic, Misery Signals, Killswitch Engage, Scar Symmetry, blah blah blah, etc etc etc. Haters can hate, I still love the music they have out there and the music their going to make, since that is what it's all about, the music, not appeasing the self-important, self-entitled fan base.


----------



## GSingleton

I just had just started listening to them and was enjoying it. Was getting pumped for their tour with AAL and BTBAM. oh well... : /


----------



## leonardo7

conortheshreder said:


> I'm really sad that Dan has left, he was what made Tesseract stand out from the other Djent type bands, But I will be curious to see how Elliot Interprets and contributes to the band, and honestly why is everyone making such harsh comments after seeing one shitty and poorly recorded youtube vid? It's just plain stupid judging him on those vids. I'm gonna be honest tho after checking out some of Elliot's stuff I must say it isn't my kind of singing but it's far from bad, in fact it is very good. As long as the vocals don't sound like Periphery or Monuments,I'll be happy



Its not about good or bad, its about the fans adjusting to one of your favorite bands having a different vocalist than you are used to hearing. He just will need to lay low, get the job done and understand that he has some shoes to fill and when the smoke clears then people will be ready to accept him. I dont think anyone will ever accept that Dan leaving is OK, but they will accept Elliot once they get used to him if he just lays low and gets the job done like the pro that he is and what will emerge is really a new band with the same name.


----------



## vampiregenocide

What is it with djent bands and vocalists?


----------



## Dan

For a forum that usually knows exactly whats going on before it happens you guys are doing a really bad job at the moment


----------



## MarkPopkie

Plug said:


> For a forum that usually knows exactly whats going on before it happens you guys are doing a really bad job at the moment


Hahahah THIS ^^^^^^


----------



## DLG

if he joins a pop band I guess he won't be singing for Haji's Kitchen either huh


----------



## bhakan

So after listening to the live video, I'm pretty excited to hear what Elliot does with the band. He was able to pull off Tompkins' parts well, and he has an amazing and unique voice that I think will sound awesome. Can't wait to hear some better recordings.


----------



## DVRP

If that's true I will be the saddest fucking panda.


----------



## DLG

Didn't someone on the board say earlier that Tesseract, as a band, are planning to pretty much abandon the djent style? I could of sworn I read that after someone here attended a show and talking to the band members.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Immaterial (ft. Elliot Coleman) by Haunted Shores on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
My The Man (ft. Elliot Coleman) by Haunted Shores on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I love Elliot's work in these two songs and I don't doubt that he'll do a good job in Tesseract, but there's something about the timbre of his voice just would just sound weird over Tesseract; or least in my head. Which doesn't really mean much 

His growls are definitely "stronger" sounding than Dan's though. That's not really what I listened to Tesseract for but I like it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

vampiregenocide said:


> What is it with djent bands and vocalists?



A buncha djokers!


----------



## leonardo7

You know whos probably trippin right now is the record label. I bet those guys are all absolutely stressed out to the max right about now


----------



## JaeSwift

wannabguitarist said:


> Immaterial (ft. Elliot Coleman) by Haunted Shores on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> My The Man (ft. Elliot Coleman) by Haunted Shores on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> I love Elliot's work in these two songs and I don't doubt that he'll do a good job in Tesseract, but there's something about the timbre of his voice just would just sound weird over Tesseract; or least in my head. Which doesn't really mean much
> 
> His growls are definitely "stronger" sounding than Dan's though. That's not really what I listened to Tesseract for but I like it



This. It was ''My the Man'' that got me hooked on his voice and style and it's that same song that makes me think he would be the perfect fit for TesseracT.


----------



## Greatoliver

I really liked Dan's voice... the EP is perhaps one of my favourite records ever, and his voice is one of his main reasons. It does separate Tesseract from a lot of other bands because it is so clean, and I love the layering on the EP. It's a shame he left, but I think he certainly made his mark for me when he was there, and so I'm looking forward to see what Elliot can bring.


----------



## MarkPopkie

It's 100% official now, folks! Member lineup has been changed to include Elliot. Any hopes that this is a fill-in situation should be abandoned now... I, for one, am absolutely thrilled. Elliot has a tremendous work ethic and is incredibly talented. He is a great guitarist on top of being a great singer... I'm sure he's bringing plenty to this new arrangement.
Check out the acoustic set on Metal Injection! Listen to the Jeff Buckley cover and tell me you can't hear Elliot all over that...
TesseracT Dream Brother [Acoustic] - Studio Session 3/3 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection
Elliot even has a little of that Jeff Buckley thing going on... So I find it so funny that they did a Buckley cover.


----------



## Guamskyy

I liked Dan, but I'm eager to hear what Elliot brings to the table!


----------



## Cynic

*mod edit: nice troll... if I see another one you're getting a couple weeks off*


----------



## ZXIIIT

I'm glad I got to seem them live with Daniel, all of them together made that show really, really awesome and his vocals were amazing.

Looking forward to more TesseracT with this Elliot fella


----------



## mrfunk

elliot is cooler than dan...that is all


----------



## TimSE

Plug said:


> For a forum that usually knows exactly whats going on before it happens you guys are doing a really bad job at the moment



I knew  and got neg rep'ed for posting about it  but to be honest, it was nothing more than rumour mongering on my part at the time  so it was justified.

Havnt really heard Elliot before and I'm a massive Dan-fan, but elliot has impressed so far (Although only from youtube vids). itl take a lot to impress me on this subject but i can see that happening. 
Go for Elliot  might just be onto a winner here!


----------



## ROAR

Elliot is the shit. Favorite male vocalists for me


----------



## ManBeast

leonardo7 said:


> You know whos probably trippin right now is the record label. I bet those guys are all absolutely stressed out to the max right about now



Seriously, Europe/US tour and the cd only dropped 5 months ago with someone not named Elliot on vocals. I wonder if they will have time to record an EP with Elliot to sell at their shows.


----------



## Dayn

'Eh I'm over it already. Just a minor disruption. Can't wait to hear new material.


----------



## carrottopso

DLG said:


> Didn't someone on the board say earlier that Tesseract, as a band, are planning to pretty much abandon the djent style? I could of sworn I read that after someone here attended a show and talking to the band members.



yep that was me. Who knows what the hell is going to happen now. I'm looking forward to hearing TesseracT with Elliot, as I am looking up his vocals and I quite like them. Nonetheless; Dan will be missed. Love his voice


----------



## pineappleman

This would be incredibly disappointing if my favorite singer of all time wasn't taking his place.

Although I'm not really sure how Elliot will fit into Tesseract...

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO THINK!!!


----------



## Poho

I love Elliot's voice, it is unique and powerful. It will take some getting used to, but I am excited. Personally, while I like Dan's singing, i found that it was bland, and drew attention to some of Tesseract's more redundant riffage.


----------



## Psyy

DLG said:


> Didn't someone on the board say earlier that Tesseract, as a band, are planning to pretty much abandon the djent style? I could of sworn I read that after someone here attended a show and talking to the band members.



If that's true, I'm totally cool with it. Djent's becoming stale and overcrowded, anyway. I'm all for bands moving in new directions.


----------



## pineappleman

Tali said:


> *UPDATE 2*: Dan Tompkins has supposedly left TesseracT because he has been offered to join *a pop band*. An official statement from the band should be out sometime in the coming week



FFFFFUUUUU CASEY SABOL PART 2


----------



## Ninetyfour

Just saw this on Facebook, win


----------



## DLG

hahahahaahhahahahahah


----------



## Fred the Shred

Hahahahahahaha! 

Seriously, though - I don't get how people can take conclusions regarding how well the band works with Elliot without any sort of proper recording, or seeing what the new material is about. I love Dan's vocals, mind you, and I do agree it's often weird to hear a band you're familiar with a different vocalist, but some people are being so overly dramatic it is beyond logic!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Isn't Elliot a more improvisational vocalist though? I swear he was going to join Periphery or something but couldn't get used to doing set vocal patterns.


----------



## Jay Jay

Dude, I'm just crushed. I loved Dan's vocals, they were so damn good. 2 years ago when I first was listening to TesseracT, I really enjoyed it, but once I heard them with Dan, I fell absolutely in love with them. He is one of my favorite vocalists ever, and it's just so disappointing to me.

I love Elliot, I loved his OMNOM stuff, his HS stuff, his SEA stuff, but I just don't really see his voice fitting well with TesseracT. Obviously, I won't make any real judgement til I hear it, it's just hard making the adjustment.

It's also a lot more personal for me because the EP and album helped me a lot during a recent break-up, so it's a bit of a bigger loss for me than most


----------



## templton89

I really like both, Dan and Elliot. I can't imagine Elliot redoing One, but I can totally see him in Tesseract's future
. 
A lot of people will disagree with me on this one but I dont see it as a negative thing but merely a step in slightly different direction. Obviously next tesseract album wont sound exactly like One, I dont think anyone would want that, and addition of Elliot is just another difference that we'll hear. Those guys are talented musicians and I personally would like to see what ELSE they can do. Dont mean to sound like a troll but FellSilent and Tesseract sounded a bit too much like 2 different albums from the same band, so I'd definitely like to hear something new.
We already have One with Dan, and no one is going to take it away, and future Tesseract will be with Eliot, which is great imo.


----------



## technomancer

vampiregenocide said:


> Isn't Elliot a more improvisational vocalist though? I swear he was going to join Periphery or something but couldn't get used to doing set vocal patterns.



Quote a source or don't make what boils down to a pretty serious slam on the guy's abilities. What I remember seeing from both Misha and Elliot was that they never considered him being in Periphery because his vocals weren't what they wanted. Dude has a very distinct voice so that's understandable.


----------



## vampiregenocide

technomancer said:


> Quote a source or don't make what boils down to a pretty serious slam on the guy's abilities. What I remember seeing from both Misha and Elliot was that they never considered him being in Periphery because his vocals weren't what they wanted. Dude has a very distinct voice so that's understandable.



Woah there I wasn't slamming him at all, simply saying I thought he was a more improvisational singer.  Nothing wrong with that, if anything it's a skill many singers lack.


----------



## Ralyks

While I don't see them rerecording One, anyone else think that with an Eden video on the way, we may see a new cut of that track with Elliot?


----------



## Ninetyfour

Well Jake said a few pages ago he'd heard some recordings, but I don't know what that was referring to exactly


----------



## technomancer

vampiregenocide said:


> Woah there I wasn't slamming him at all, simply saying I thought he was a more improvisational singer.  Nothing wrong with that, if anything it's a skill many singers lack.



You said he couldn't do fixed vocal lines consistently



vampiregenocide said:


> Isn't Elliot a more improvisational vocalist though? I swear he was going to join Periphery or something *but couldn't get used to doing set vocal patterns*.



which is a pretty huge lack of technical ability to accuse a singer of... not sure how you can interpret that as anything but incredibly negative


----------



## vampiregenocide

QUOTE=technomancer;2629623]You said he couldn't do fixed vocal lines consistently

which is a pretty huge lack of technical ability to accuse a singer of... not sure how you can interpret that as anything but incredibly negative [/QUOTE]

I didn't say he couldn't do fixed vocal lines consistently, I said I seemed to remember hearing that. I'm not too familiar with his work other than the few OMNOM tracks I've heard which were pretty good. I was simply looking for clarification. If I was wrong so be it, but I wasn't stating it as fact.


----------



## jackmcdonnell

i heard that he left to join UK pack of spice-boys the wanted? if so...


...DOWNGRAAADE



on a serious note, Dan's departure is heartbreaking.


----------



## Meatbucket

I don't see what's so negative about it, he merely stated that maybe he had trouble getting used to the patterns. An equivalent would be trying out for Scar Symmetry as lead guitarist (TOTALLY HYPOTHETICAL I LOVE YOU PER!) and not being able to get used to the face melting sweeps. It doesn't imply anything negative to me at least. That's just my two cents though, but to bring this back a little bit as I stated before. I'm very intrigued to see where they go from here.


----------



## ArrowHead

technomancer said:


> You said he couldn't do fixed vocal lines consistently
> 
> 
> 
> which is a pretty huge lack of technical ability to accuse a singer of... not sure how you can interpret that as anything but incredibly negative



He said he couldn't get used to it. I can learn how to play a solo I recorded the same way every time, but it feels weird and I'd rather improv or make variations on future playthroughs. Vocally, his example would be about the same. Not comfortable /= not able. 

As a funny anecdote, once I quit a band I LOVED singing in due to tensions and bad chemistry. The band was creative, inspired, and great writers. I needed something to fill the void, but the only band looking for a singer was a slayer style cave-man thrash band. They barely played in time, and I think in their heads each member was in a completely different band.

I auditioned for the band and just made shit up. I barked like a dog, warbled like Maynard, moaned, yelled, at one point I think I channeled Michael Jackson. They LOVED it. I was expecting to be thrown out on my ass. Instead, I joined, and from that day on refused to write lyrics, set patterns, or anything. It was basically us getting high, and me pooping all over the music. And it was the best release, and we all enjoyed the hell out of it!

So some people have different motivations in different situations. The guy that likes a set vocal pattern with one band might like to improv in another. The only thing I'd like to see at this point with Tesseract is someone that will STICK AROUND FOR A WHILE. They're turning into the Annihilator of Djent. Every release is a different singer.


----------



## toiletstand

vampiregenocide said:


> QUOTE=technomancer;2629623]You said he couldn't do fixed vocal lines consistently
> 
> which is a pretty huge lack of technical ability to accuse a singer of... not sure how you can interpret that as anything but incredibly negative
> 
> I didn't say he couldn't do fixed vocal lines consistently, I said I seemed to remember hearing that. I'm not too familiar with his work other than the few OMNOM tracks I've heard which were pretty good. I was simply looking for clarification. If I was wrong so be it, but I wasn't stating it as fact.



i dont see a problem either. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2512354-post3408.html this is what you were talking about



> "Elliot was definitely considered, but he didnt make the cut at the time for 2 reasons. One he didnt know how to scream consistently back then, and that was a very important part of our sound. And also he tends to come from a much more improvisational approach (which is actually incredible in his own right, he can bullshit the most amazing vocal lines on the spot) but because of the very composed and weird nature of our music, he had a bit of trouble writing stuff that would fit over certain sections that really needed carefully composed vocal lines.
> But honestly this second issue i think would have worked itself out in time, the main problem was that he couldnt scream at that point in time.
> 
> Elliot is one of the best vocalists in the world as far as i am concerned, a genuinely good and kind person, and is not remotely in anyway a diva or anything like that. And now that he can scream and sing perfectly, he is the ideal vocalist for any kind of band honestly!"




anyway Elliot is way more than capable. He doesnt sound like anybody out there and i think hes a great addition to tesseract.


----------



## technomancer

Thank god somebody that can actually post a freaking quote  Thanks that's MUCH better  and not composing complex harmonies is quite a bit different from not being able to do consistent vocal lines. That makes sense.

Elliot basically said himself that he never even tried out because he wasn't comfortable with his scream. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...w-angel-periphery-dedication.html#post1591846



ElliotOMNOM said:


> Naa, I've never taken singing lessons if thats what you mean, I just sing alot in my car to focus on pitch and listen to ALOT of Bjork. OMNOM is honestly the only band I've even sung for and I've only been singing a few years. Misha and Jake originally wanted me to try out for Periphery but I never really felt comfortable with my scream to audition, they are pretty much the perfect band and my scream is not exactly their style. Just when I finially decided to give it a try (literally the day before) I heard Chris's audition and was blow away!!! l So Misha proposed OMNOM, something he knew we would both have a blast doing.


----------



## eurolove

really like Elliot's voice, and i am looking forward to new material with him, but. i do not want more growling over tesseracts music! i find their music almost therapeutic in the way they build and maintain soundscapes. And found dans screaming over sunrise a bit bleh and not suited to tesseract. defo want to see a more prog than br00tz direction pursued


----------



## vampiregenocide

So I was sorta right then. I wasn't tripping. I couldn't remember where I heard it.


----------



## bulb

The thing is, Tesseract tend to do more straightforward and catchy chord changes, and Elliot can ABSOLUTELY DESTROY over changes like those.

To any doubters, yes he has big shoes to fill, the Tesseract boys arent idiots, they are well aware of how good a singer Dan is, do you REALLY think they would pick a guy who couldnt AT LEAST fill Dan's role or even surpass him...come on...
Just wait till you hear some new shit with Elliot on it...


----------



## JaeSwift

bulb said:


> The thing is, Tesseract tend to do more straightforward and catchy chord changes, and Elliot can ABSOLUTELY DESTROY over changes like those.
> 
> To any doubters, yes he has big shoes to fill, the Tesseract boys arent idiots, they are well aware of how good a singer Dan is, do you REALLY think they would pick a guy who couldnt AT LEAST fill Dan's role or even surpass him...come on...
> Just wait till you hear some new shit with Elliot on it...



 I can't wait.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah that's fair. I must admit when I first heard they'd lost Dan I was like 'there is no way they're going to find someone that good again' but when I heard Elliot was in it kinda made sense. I mean I've only heard a few tracks with him but he is a brilliant vocalist. He is unique so it will be cool to see how he changes things.


----------



## Guitarholic

JakePeriphery said:


> Haha you guys are all so sensitive... boohoo
> 
> 
> Elliot is going to rape and pillage, you just wait, I've heard recordings...
> 
> 
> ...and it's awesome.




Go TEAM ELLIOT!! I've heard a recording of Deception with Elliot's vocals on it and it friggin kills. So, so good. Can't wait to hear some of the new stuff!!!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Guitarholic said:


> Go TEAM ELLIOT!! I've heard a recording of Deception with Elliot's vocals on it and it friggin kills. So, so good. Can't wait to hear some of the new stuff!!!


 
Give to me?


----------



## DVRP

Guitarholic said:


> Go TEAM ELLIOT!! I've heard a recording of Deception with Elliot's vocals on it and it friggin kills. So, so good. Can't wait to hear some of the new stuff!!!



They should release it when they make the official announcement


----------



## simulclass83

My reaction upon entering this thread:





Upon further reading:


----------



## wannabguitarist

DVRP said:


> They should release it when they make the official announcement


----------



## PeteyG

For those of you who are having a difficult time imagining Tesseract without Dan and with Elliot, let me expand on the whole Jeff Buckley thing that some people are forwarding, because I felt exactly the same way until I came to this outlook.

For me, as I have said before, Elliot really has the modern vibe of Jeff Buckley but in a heavier rock and metal styling, it's definitely not traditional in any way. Along the same lines I noticed a good comparison for Dan Tompkins in (ironically) the acoustic Jeff Buckley cover that Tesseract performed on Metal Injection, it really struck me that Dan is VERY much like a modern rock and metal equivalent of the vocalist of Duran Duran. 

Both Jeff Buckley and Duran Duran bloke were great vocalists, each had their own entirely differing styles, and I know precisely which one I would prefer to appear in a band of progressive stylings, and which one would sound better suited in a poppier or more traditional band.

All my opinion of course, but it's an outlook that may help a few of you accept the undeniable amounts of win that is going to happen for Tesseract now.


----------



## PeteyG

I am PeteyG, destroyer of discussion


----------



## DLG

they are supposed to give an official statement today.


----------



## JakePeriphery

PeteyG said:


> For those of you who are having a difficult time imagining Tesseract without Dan and with Elliot, let me expand on the whole Jeff Buckley thing that some people are forwarding, because I felt exactly the same way until I came to this outlook.
> 
> For me, as I have said before, Elliot really has the modern vibe of Jeff Buckley but in a heavier rock and metal styling, it's definitely not traditional in any way. Along the same lines I noticed a good comparison for Dan Tompkins in (ironically) the acoustic Jeff Buckley cover that Tesseract performed on Metal Injection, it really struck me that Dan is VERY much like a modern rock and metal equivalent of the vocalist of Duran Duran.
> 
> Both Jeff Buckley and Duran Duran bloke were great vocalists, each had their own entirely differing styles, and I know precisely which one I would prefer to appear in a band of progressive stylings, and which one would sound better suited in a poppier or more traditional band.
> 
> All my opinion of course, but it's an outlook that may help a few of you accept the undeniable amounts of win that is going to happen for Tesseract now.



QFT


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

HOLD TIGHT! MUSIC PR - Specialising in Rock and Metal | News - TesseracT announce Elliot Coleman as their new vocalist

Sad this happened, though I'm happy that Elliot found a home. 

Looking forward to all the stuff you're about to do.


----------



## Tali

Elliot you making the move to foggy ol London town? Marmite vs Bovril? Best of luck, but dying to hear some new Tess material.


----------



## eurolove

eryone hurry, elliot is being interviewed on totalrock london in a few mins TotalRock - The True Voice Of Rock & Metal

click on the "radio & tv tab" and then listen via mp3 or wma.


----------



## TimSE

TotalRock Custom Stream Player

EDIT: Ninja'ed


----------



## SenorDingDong

I think I will be the only person who is glad about this. He has a great voice, and will do far better with Haji's Kitchen. Plus, this 'djent' stuff is annoying, I'd rather see him use his talents for something better.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Jstring said:


> I think I will be the only person who is glad about this. He has a great voice, and will do far better with Haji's Kitchen. Plus, this 'djent' stuff is annoying, I'd rather see him use his talents for something better.



I think this "this 'djent' stuff is annoying" is annoying.


----------



## ScottyB724

I think it's funny how many butthurt people there are (not necessarily in this thread) without even hearing proper recordings of TesseracT material with Elliot's vocals. One shitty quality youtube video where you can barely make out the vocals is NOT what people should be basing their opinions off of. 

I loved Dan's work with the band, but I feel like Elliot can and will fill those big shoes with something new to bring to the table as well.


----------



## Maggai

Can't wait to hear new Tesseract material with Elliot!! Dan has an amazing voice, and is one of the reasons why I like Tesseract, but I'm sure Elliot will step up and deliver something truly unique that will bring Tesseract to the next level!!


----------



## Dan

So the press release told us what we didn't know?.......


----------



## Ninetyfour

eurolove said:


> eryone hurry, elliot is being interviewed on totalrock london in a few mins TotalRock - The True Voice Of Rock & Metal
> 
> click on the "radio & tv tab" and then listen via mp3 or wma.



Fuck, this radio station is so awesome, can't even put into words!

I uploaded the interview onto YouTube for anybody who doesn't want to download it.


----------



## DLG

Jstring said:


> I think I will be the only person who is glad about this. He has a great voice, and will do far better with Haji's Kitchen. Plus, this 'djent' stuff is annoying, I'd rather see him use his talents for something better.



if he's joining a pop band and that's why he's leaving tesseract, I can't really see him staying in a band that hasn't released anything in a decade, is from the states, and never plays live


----------



## Greatoliver

ScottyB724 said:


> I loved Dan's work with the band, but I feel like Elliot can and will fill those big shoes with something new to bring to the table as well.



I don't want something new, I want Dan


----------



## Ninetyfour

Uploaded it for you guise


----------



## leonardo7

That was cool! Enjoyable! Looking forward to the San Francisco show at the Fillmore in Nov!


----------



## BrainArt

I'm going to miss Dan, but I love Elliot's voice, so I'm excited to hear some stuff with Elliot on it.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

Greatoliver said:


> I don't want something new, I want Dan



Sorry dude, Dan's gone, you're stuck with me now.


----------



## technomancer

ElliotOMNOM said:


> Sorry dude, Dan's gone, you're stuck with me now.





So any idea when we'll get to hear something from in the studio with your vocals on it? (if this was in the interview apologies as I won't get to listen to it until tomorrow )


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

technomancer said:


> So any idea when we'll get to hear something from in the studio with your vocals on it? (if this was in the interview apologies as I won't get to listen to it until tomorrow )



Man I wish I knew, probably not for a little while.


----------



## technomancer

ElliotOMNOM said:


> Man I wish I knew, probably not for a little while.



Ah well, worst case I'll be at the show in Pittsburgh in december 

Looking forward to hearing you on the Tesseract material


----------



## Rick

Elliot with the thread hijack. 

Looking forward to meeting you here in Austin!


----------



## Tranquilliser

is this for real?
FUCK!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just listened to some of Elliot's recorded songs with other bands and side projects. He can be angelic, brutal, and best of all, he's a member of our forum! 
People leave bands all the time and Elliot is a worthy replacement.


----------



## Mwoit

Although I'm sad Dan is gone, I think you'll kick ass Elliot. Hope I get to shake yer hand in Scotland!


----------



## Xplozive

Yea im interested in hearing elliot even though i have not heard anything else he is done. I did love Dan though and it will be a shame seeing him go. Lets all hope elliot does him justice!


----------



## Fred the Shred

In all fairness, all Elliot has to make justice to is the band and whatever musical direction it'll take - change isn't necessarily a bad thing, and while I get a different singer is something that sometimes feels weird at first, I'm quite curious regarding what will come out of their future efforts.


----------



## mikernaut

Well atleast they didn't get Mike Portnoy to take over vocal duties, hehehehe.

Seriously though Dan is a great singer and blew me away in the studio dvd that came along with the cd. I'm sad to see him go but still curious to hear new material with Elliot.


----------



## Ralyks

Just out of curiosity, it says Elliot did a guest spot on Peripherys 'Racecar'. Where exactly is he in the track?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I think it's the spot @ 4:38.


----------



## ManBeast

I know for sure one kid who is going to miss what Dan brought to Tesseract. Eager to see if Elliot can continue the groove.


----------



## isispelican

listen here : 

i think it sounds pretty amazing!


----------



## Interloper

I thought I would hate this but that is pretty good after all. Sounds like a metal Jeff Buckley.


----------



## brutalwizard

it sounds like rody walker if he was 12 haha

lovin it though


----------



## eegor

This sounds incredibly awesome. It may take me some time to get used to Elliot, but regardless this sounds so epic. I can't wait for a new album.


----------



## degge

Sounds okay, liked Daniel better though.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I'm not sure if I like it. I hate to say this but it almost sounds too "poppy" for some reason. It's missing that airy, epic feel that Dan had. It's not bad but I don't like Elliot as much I guess (in this context at least) 

Still stoked to hear new material


----------



## ROAR

Uh. FUCK YES.


----------



## poopyalligator

I like it. Stoked to hear more.


----------



## Dark_Matter

I'm going to be honest, ever since I heard the song "My The Man" by Haunted Shores (featuring Elliot) I thought he'd be a better vocalist for Tesseract.


I am pleased.


----------



## Joose

I'll just have to see what other songs sound like... 

This? Love the music, not diggin' the really high vocal notes though. I thought it was a chick lol.


----------



## bigswifty

some threads need to come with lube.. im hurting.

add a sax solo at 1:01

i love this new direction, Dan is missed, but Elliot give Tesseract a whole new flavour


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hmmm. Gotta be honest it doesn't flow for me. Vocals are very technically very impressive, but for a minute I thought I might have another song playing in the background by accident.


----------



## bhakan

Sounds AWESOME! I may prefer Elliot to Dan.


----------



## anomynous

Better than Dan


come at me


----------



## AySay

Metal Jeff Buckley indeed.


----------



## PeteyG

SO fucking good. For me Tesseract has been missing something ever since I first heard them, and I think they have just found it.

This contains a perfect example of what I love about Elliot. At 1.37 he sings something that harmonically sounds like it just doesn't fit, and then 3 seconds later when the instruments progress to the next chord I was just like "OH MY GOD THAT WAS AMAZING!"

Elliot comes up with vocal lines that pre-empt chord changes in a way like very few other vocalists do, and it creates the kind of suspense and release rollercoaster ride that you get from a really good movie and come out of it feeling the same way.

Just so SO good and so exciting.


----------



## Joh

PeteyG said:


> This contains a perfect example of what I love about Elliot. At 1.37 he sings something that harmonically sounds like it just doesn't fit, and then 3 seconds later when the instruments progress to the next chord I was just like "OH MY GOD THAT WAS AMAZING!"
> 
> Elliot comes up with vocal lines that pre-empt chord changes in a way like very few other vocalists do, and it creates the kind of suspense and release rollercoaster ride that you get from a really good movie and come out of it feeling the same way.
> 
> Just so SO good and so exciting.



^THIS. So much.


----------



## Cynic

I love how some people are saying that he doesn't fit with TesseracT at all, as if they know what's best for the band. Also, how are people thinking that this is a woman singing?


----------



## sol niger 333

I prefer a singer to be part of the music not on top of it doing too much. Still keen to hear more though and just my personal preference, Lots of people love vocal theatrics and high range stuff, especially seeing how popular periphery is on this forum. On second listen I love things like the falsetto D.E.P style at the very start and the music is so beautiful. Definitely more of a fan of the ethereal stuff he's doing than the busier stuff. Keen to hear more most definitely. Singing is the hardest job to get right! So many ingredients are required compared to a guitarist/bass player/drummer


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

Hey guys, you like it? No? Well, sorry pals ¯\_(&#12484_/¯&#65279;


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

jk jk jk jk jk jk jk


----------



## in-pursuit

anyone else getting a hint of Cedric Bixler-Zavala here?


----------



## Espaul

I said to my GF that he sounds a bit like an adult woman singing, and she said she was thinking the exact same thing.. weird 

But anyways, this was not a bash!

Instrumentally they sound better than ever!  I can't say whether I like the vocals or not. One have to give those things time to grow.

Incredibly cool of Tesseract to release this so soon!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Listening to it again, I like it a bit more. It's a big departure so I think maybe it will grow on me. Either way, looking forward to the London show next week.


----------



## Static

Sounded great.Still need a little getting used to , but cant wait to hear the new material now.Elliot's singing is great.Good stuff.


----------



## Diggy

in-pursuit said:


> anyone else getting a hint of Cedric Bixler-Zavala here?


----------



## Rick

Damn, that was good.


----------



## Fred the Shred

In all fairness, I loved it. It is not just the vocals, it's also an added maturity to the way the song is flowing that I find most promising, and it has absolutely wicked ambiance to it.


----------



## technomancer

I loved the vocals... and I loved the music. There were just bits there where the two didn't seem to mesh  Still REALLY looking forward to hearing a new album and seeing them live in December


----------



## JaeSwift

Fred the Shred said:


> In all fairness, I loved it. It is not just the vocals, it's also an added maturity to the way the song is flowing that I find most promising, and it has absolutely wicked ambiance to it.



This and what Petey said. TesseracT found their missing parts in Elliot IMO and I don't think Elliot could have a better chance to showcase what he's really made of.

Incredibly stoked for the next release.


----------



## ROAR

If you don't like Elliot Coleman's vocals I will fucking fight you
to the death. 

Come at me.


----------



## Cnev

I absolutely love it! Really looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Mexi

At first I was kinda feeling that the vocals didn't quite feel the music until I really started _listening_ to how the music and vocals mesh and it really came together by the end. I think its unfair for the detractors to judge Elliot's vocals based on a 2 min unmixed sample. People were crying foul when Abi left and Dan's vocals were seen as too "poppy" for the music and look at how great "One" turned out. I'm going to reserve judgement on the music until I hear more of it, but I'm pleasantly optimistic about the unique sound that Elliot will bring to Tesseract. good stuff


----------



## Vicissitude27

in-pursuit said:


> anyone else getting a hint of Cedric Bixler-Zavala here?



EXACTLY


----------



## codync

Really not into it, but I wasn't into Dan's vocals at first either. Does Elliot have any other projects where he sings? His voice is fucking phenomenal.


----------



## eventhetrees

I can't stop listening to this. Amazing. Elliot's vocal range is unreal.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy shit. I am happy. Very happy.


----------



## Lukifer

I dont prefer how high his voice is. Ive never liked vocalists with super high vocals. I love the music and guitars though!!


----------



## eventhetrees

I'm the opposite I've always loved higher pitched singers a lot too. I love the emotion he puts in his vocals too, very soulful.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

I dunno how I feel about this.


----------



## ZeroCool

Wait what??? What happened with the last singer? I'm not getting much on google. New dude has talent and not to take anything away from him, but I liked Dan. Dude had some killer talent. Elliot is from my home town


----------



## ThePinealGland

The vocals are too loud. They're sitting on top of the mix instead of in it...


----------



## Cynic

ThePinealGland said:


> The vocals are too loud. They're sitting on top of the mix instead of in it...



I don't think that was the point of the teaser.


----------



## ShreddyESP

TesseracT have always been about the 'dreamy vocals' for me. That's what i first liked about them. I guess i'll have to get used to this now, not that it's a bad thing. Just wayyy different!


----------



## Lianoroto

codync said:


> Really not into it, but I wasn't into Dan's vocals at first either. Does Elliot have any other projects where he sings? His voice is fucking phenomenal.



You can find most of his projects on Soundcloud: 
Elliotcoleman's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The only problem I have with this teaser is that it is only 2 minutes long. Shit is still as Tesseract as its ever been. So pumped for a new album to come out!


----------



## musikizlife

I'm definitely going to have to get used to it, I mean i'm used to belting dan's parts in my car, and i was soo used to his voice

but in no way is this bad, jsut something new and exciting!
I just wonder how he is live with them


----------



## wannabguitarist

The more I listen to this the more I like it. It just keeps growing on me


----------



## JakePeriphery

HAHA told you guys it was gonna be awesome, I wasrnt lyin' neethur!!

Elliot, good job good buddy, go take over the world and be the best frontman ever!!


----------



## drmosh

this is fucking awesome


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

JakePeriphery said:


> HAHA told you guys it was gonna be awesome, I wasrnt lyin' neethur!!
> 
> Elliot, good job good buddy, go take over the world and be the best frontman ever!!



JAAAKE, how was Ottobar? Was the light show epic?


----------



## federock90

"There were just bits there where the two didn't seem to mesh"
Exactly..I just couldn't really understand if the vocals were actually good. First impression: old singer was way better, but i want to hear more before judging


----------



## Shrikkanth

Man there are some major dickheads on the youtube comments...

All good though. Great music is made by challenging preconceptions of how things should sound.. and this has definitely done that. I find myself rewinding to the 0:45 mark... Wow. Elliot is Baws!


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> Hmmm. Gotta be honest it doesn't flow for me. Vocals are very technically very impressive, but for a minute I thought I might have another song playing in the background by accident.



This. I love Elliot's voice on most things, but it feels like the vocals are a bit disjointed from the main track at some points, and it feels like there's some choices for notes that I don't find that flattering. 

Although, I've only heard the version with Dan once or twice, so I don't know if this was the case on the album version or not.

I still think Elliot will do very well in TesseracT though.


----------



## TimTomTum

Elliot will be the guy that makes me start listening to Tesseract. Happy for you that you are finally a frontman of a killer band!


----------



## Bradd

how come dan left anyways? 

this new stuff sounds good, i will be interested to see how elliott pulls off the older tesseract songs! im glad i got to see them with dan at least (brisbane show!)


----------



## JPMike

W I N!

I find his voice really nice. Good thing, they have clean vocals in their songs, like the one OP posted. 

I dig it quite a lot. Looking forward for more music.


----------



## pkgitar

I was reading through facebook comments yesterday, and so many people don't like it at all it seems. 
"Dan was better, go instrumental" blabla. 
A prime example of people not being able to cope with change. Take facebook or youtube for example, you know what I mean.

Personally, I love it. Then again I already love Elliots voice so I might be a bit biased since it's a very different context from say Zelliack.

If they had released a new album, and had to swap singers again, you'd see the same thing except replace Dan's name with Elliot's.

Looking forward to the new stuff!


----------



## ChrisRushing

I am not really familiar with Elliot's work but on first listen it reminded me a lot of Protest the Hero's singer. It doesn't have the same haunting vibe that I always got from Dan's vocals. I won't judge without hearing a full song or album but it really isn't jumping out at me.


----------



## mikernaut

it's different, some people are gonna dig it, some are not. I just hate when people defensively take one side or the other and say " you suck if you don't agree, I'll fight you ...come at me bro" Music can be extremely personal so the opinions are going to vary quite abit. Sometimes you just gotta agree to disagree. Or just not open your mouth if you don't have any constructive criticism.


----------



## fallenz3ro

i can definitely agree that elliot can sing...but as unique as it is i could never stand his voice. i think dan was definitely better. nonetheless i'm still excited to hear more new stuff because Tesseract is still a great band.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Couldn't even make it 30 seconds in. I just cannot stand dude's voice...... damn. i was really looking forward to hearing more of Tessereact, i have been following them for years! Coleman just always sounds like he's trying to hard, and using his range too much. Plus he's got that whole emo thing going on. Dan's stuff was always just simple, nicely-flowing stuff that fit the music great.
Now Tesseract with Karnivool's singer..... oh my!


----------



## GSingleton

I am sorry...they need to EQ the vox into the mix better. That was slightly annoying.


----------



## exordium

GSingleton said:


> I am sorry...they need to EQ the vox into the mix better. That was slightly annoying.



I thought the vocals weren't mixed as well as they could have been ... although I dig his style, it makes TesseracT even more unique than before!


----------



## sol niger 333

I think Tesseract need someone more like Chino Moreno. Vocal gymnastics are great for stuff like Dream Theater but Tesseract have such ethereal emotively driven music that for my tastes I found myself wanting his parts to be more textural and part of the music rather than such a separate entity. There were moments in that clip where the vocals were doing that beautifully but then all of a sudden a super busy high pitched scale run would come in and kill the vibe for me. Like I'm engulfed in the music then all of a sudden being forced to listen to a dude wailing. He wails VERY well, don't get me wrong but you don't need 100 notes to convey mood and honest emotion. It's really like asking someone who can run 100 metres in 9 seconds to run it in 15 because it looks better. Most dudes will run it in 9 if they can just to show you that they can. I hope that more of the new stuff is a little more mood driven. He is clearly a capable singer with amazing range. I really liked Abi and Dan so I'm optimistic that they will continue the interesting music. Member changes are always a hard road. I'm probably a minority but my favourite vocalist was Abi.


----------



## mikernaut

So this raises the question, since Elliot lives in the states will he have to relocate. or will he just go on tour/fly over when need be.


----------



## Prydogga

mikernaut said:


> So this raises the question, since Elliot lives in the states will he have to relocate. or will he just go on tour/fly over when need be.



I'm pretty sure he moved to the UK completely, at least I know he's there now, not sure whether a full residence would be easy to get though.


----------



## Gitte

i dont like it at all... when the song started i had to check all the other browserwindows i had open if some other music is playing... i think the vocals do not fit at all....


----------



## DVRP

HumanFuseBen said:


> Coleman just always sounds like he's trying to hard, and using his range too much.



I know its your opinion, but if you had that kind of range would you not utilize it too? I'd be proud as hell if I had the range Elliot does.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

DVRP said:


> I know its your opinion, but if you had that kind of range would you not utilize it too? I'd be proud as hell if I had the range Elliot does.



Its one of those things where there is a time and a place for it. In any creative field "i can" doesn't = "i should". Its the same way a lot of us crack on Rusty Cooley or MAB for wanking all the damn time rather than actually playing music; just because they CAN play extremely freaking mind-meltingly fast doesn't mean its a good idea to do it all the time. I think a lot of time having great technique on any instrument gets a lot of musicians sidetracked creatively, and they write songs as vehicles to demonstrate their technical mastery (ala Cooley) rather than writing a song as a means of expressing yourself and creating something. And that feeling is what i get from Coleman, it sounds like he writes vocal parts just to show off his range rather than writing a melody that just sounds nice and fits the tune.
I think Karnivool is just THE perfect band to demonstrate how great it can be when musicians have great technique (and EPIC vocal range), but only strut their stuff when the song calls for it. Ian from Karnivool could do every bit of Coleman's stuff, i'm sure, but he knows that if a song needs something simple, he does something simple. 
And okay, let's look at Freddy Mercury, one of the best male vocalists in all of rock history! Guy had an AMAZING voice and incredible range, but rarely sounded like he just trying to show it off. He sang for the song, and that's what matters.
/end soapboxery, carry on!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Didn't really like it the first time I heard it, but as I keep revisiting it seems to be growing on me.

Then again I take a long time to adjust to change, still looking forward to a new album.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

in-pursuit said:


> anyone else getting a hint of Cedric Bixler-Zavala here?



I'm definitely getting that feeling from this, and I'm really digging it!


----------



## mos

Hi guys, 

One word: demo  Not mixed. As stated in the description to the youtube vid, but nobody reads though, hey, haha. 

Released because we knew we'd get people shitting on us for not releasing anything. 

We're blown away by how passionate people have been. WOW!

Its also amazing how different everyone's opinions have been. New album will be quite some time, as we've only just released 'One'. 

Thanks for your interest guys. 

Mos
TesseracT


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

in-pursuit said:


> anyone else getting a hint of Cedric Bixler-Zavala here?



The Marsseract? The Tesser Volta? 

I like, but this is something reeeaallly different.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Prydogga said:


> Although, I've only heard the version with Dan once or twice, so I don't know if this was the case on the album version or not.
> 
> I still think Elliot will do very well in TesseracT though.



This is new material, I don't think they've ever released this with Dan singing over it before


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

HumanFuseBen said:


> Couldn't even make it 30 seconds in. I just cannot stand dude's voice...... damn. i was really looking forward to hearing more of Tessereact, i have been following them for years! Coleman just always sounds like he's trying to hard, and using his range too much. Plus he's got that whole emo thing going on. Dan's stuff was always just simple, nicely-flowing stuff that fit the music great.
> Now Tesseract with Karnivool's singer..... oh my!



haha Emo? Have you heard any of the other bands I've been in? Have you read my lyrics? naaa, I don't think you have. I didn't grow up listening to fallout boy or Good Charlotte. While most negative comments truly don't bother me, it'd be nice if you at least got the facts straight before you critique me on something you clearly did no research on.


----------



## sol niger 333

Elliot, I think you are a pretty amazing singer dude. I hope me expressing my personal taste doesn't bother you. I bet you've been copping a lot of shit just like the poor dude who replaced Casey. Definitely interested in more new stuff and will try to keep an open mind with it . Been following Acle since the demo days when that sax solo blew me away. Good luck with the next recording


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

sol niger 333 said:


> Elliot, I think you are a pretty amazing singer dude. I hope me expressing my personal taste doesn't bother you. Definitely interested in more new stuff and will try to keep an open mind with it . Been following Acle since the demo days when that sax solo blew me away. Good luck with the next recording



oh naa dude, totally cool. If you don't dig it then you don't dig it! Feel free to hate everything about my voice, I understand it's not everyone's taste.


----------



## sol niger 333

ElliotOMNOM said:


> oh naa dude, totally cool. If you don't dig it then you don't dig it! Feel free to hate everything about my voice, I understand it's not everyone's taste.




I don't hate everything about your voice at all. It's got a super unique tone to it and certain parts of your range are fucking super lush. My taste in vocalists does generally lean to the less busy more tripped out moody side of things though, Maynard, Chino, Thom Yorke etc. I'd really love to hear Martina Topley Bird from massive attack guest on a tesseract song... Like I said I'm definitely interested to hear what you do in the next recording. There is one thing you are not and thats boring! Besides... any controversy is always good publicity


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Alright, after finally getting a proper listen through, I have to say.... I'm excited


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Shit, can't wait to see these guys (probably) in November! Elliot's a beast!

I can't help but think, though, that it's easier for me to accept Elliot because I didn't get into TesseracT until only a few months ago.


----------



## ZeroCool

This happens every time an integral part of a band's sound changes. Some people like it. Some people don't. Either way Elliot has a tough road ahead of him. I'm looking forward to hearing how it all turns out.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

ElliotOMNOM said:


> haha Emo? Have you heard any of the other bands I've been in? Have you read my lyrics? naaa, I don't think you have. I didn't grow up listening to fallout boy or Good Charlotte. While most negative comments truly don't bother me, it'd be nice if you at least got the facts straight before you critique me on something you clearly did no research on.



no offense intended, man. i'm certainly in the minority here, it seems like most everyone out there really digs what you do! I am ultra ultra picky when it comes to vocalists. and i will also say that i respect anyone (such as yourself!) who has such a distinct sound that i can recognize it instantly. Bands like Radiohead, U2, and System of a Down are all groups that i respect for that reason, but its just not my personal taste. So please understand that i am not cracking on you as a singer, you're just not my kind of singer.

as for the emo thing, to my ears your voice just has that high, somewhat whiny thing going on that i associate with that genre. i have never read your lyrics before, just going by your tone alone. 

but keep doing whatever you're doing! it just landed you a spot in a fucking FANTASTIC band that has a zillion fans already and good things on the way for themselves, so you're clearly doing well!

And yes, i have listened to Sky Eats Airplane and Of Man Not of Machine.


----------



## Blood Ghost

Not only is it not mixed, there's more than likely going to be several stages of writing to perfect the songs, as evidenced by how many changes Concealing Fate went through since the first demos were posted. 

I don't know much of Elliot's other work but I'm expecting he'll have plenty of range to fit the moods and keys within an entire album, let alone one song.

A little note to those who are taking the news hard, just remember.
I have the demos with Abisola, so I can listen to him. I'm planning on purchasing One so I can hear Dan. I'm looking forward to hearing what Elliot offers as well. We can still listen to any of the vocalists, they're all there for us to listen to. Even if finding a copy of the Abi demos is a bit of a journey.


----------



## Ninetyfour

I don't get why people say "I'm going to miss Dan's vocals." It's not as if they just vanished from the One CD, fuck.


----------



## PTP

Ninetyfour said:


> I don't get why people say "I'm going to miss Dan's vocals." It's not as if they just vanished from the One CD, fuck.


You really don't get that? They obviously mean hearing him live and on new material.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Obvious sarcasm was pretty obvious, dude.


----------



## Dayn

Espaul said:


> I said to my GF that he sounds a bit like an adult woman singing, and she said she was thinking the exact same thing.. weird


I reckon. And he sounds _awesome_ because of it. I haven't heard vocals like these before, honestly. Can't wait for a new album.


----------



## Tali

I listened to clip pretty much thinking to myself "not gonna like it", a couple of dozens listens later and i NEED more!

Elliot your voice is like a fungus, it just grows on you. Really excited to hear more


----------



## DLG

I think it sounds good. def a mars volta vibe in the beginning. I'm more dissappointed with the fact that the music isn't that much different from One.


----------



## Tali

Isn't the song just a re-recording of Eden for single/music-video purposes.
As long as Tesseract doesn't pull an Architects move and completely alienate their fanbase by going in a totally new direction music wise, let em be


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

HumanFuseBen said:


> no offense intended, man. i'm certainly in the minority here, it seems like most everyone out there really digs what you do! I am ultra ultra picky when it comes to vocalists. and i will also say that i respect anyone (such as yourself!) who has such a distinct sound that i can recognize it instantly. Bands like Radiohead, U2, and System of a Down are all groups that i respect for that reason, but its just not my personal taste. So please understand that i am not cracking on you as a singer, you're just not my kind of singer.
> 
> as for the emo thing, to my ears your voice just has that high, somewhat whiny thing going on that i associate with that genre. i have never read your lyrics before, just going by your tone alone.
> 
> but keep doing whatever you're doing! it just landed you a spot in a fucking FANTASTIC band that has a zillion fans already and good things on the way for themselves, so you're clearly doing well!



Fair enough, sorry for jumping down your throat.


----------



## JaeSwift

So now that your here I'm really curious to find out what your take is vocals in TesseracT. Like, how have you adjusted to them and how has the band adjusted to you? What are you showing more in TesseracT (from your insane vocal range) than you are in Sky Eats Airplane or OMNOM? I know you could say ''wait and listen'' but I'm always curious to hear the authors own explenation/interpretation on this


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

JaeSwift said:


> So now that your here I'm really curious to find out what your take is vocals in TesseracT. Like, how have you adjusted to them and how has the band adjusted to you? What are you showing more in TesseracT (from your insane vocal range) than you are in Sky Eats Airplane or OMNOM? I know you could say ''wait and listen'' but I'm always curious to hear the authors own explenation/interpretation on this



Well, to be honest, I'm just going to do what I've always done, I've always enjoyed very soul inspired vocals to just about anything. I think the smartest thing is to do the complete opposite of what Dan did, otherwise you would just end up with a bad Dan impersonation, and no one would want that. I'd much rather be hated for my own style then copying someone else's. Even with that said, I wont venture too far from his style on the old material, even if it is challenging in some areas. Deception (part2) is a perfect example of where our styles clash, and I absolutely have trouble singing that song. It has nothing to do with his range, but more of the way he goes about hitting certain notes. He has a approach much different then mine. Anyways, I'm getting off track. To answer your question, I'm adjusting quite fine to the music, it's quite different then SEA/OMNOM/Zelliack/Of Legends, but it's cool. There is a certain ambiance in the songs that I've never really had the pleasure to write to, and that leaves more room to make the vocals somewhat theatrical. I really feel because of how atmospheric the songs are, combined with, almost R&B tinged bass lines, I think a lot of different styles would work well over these tunes. I think I'll just take the "smoove & silky" approach to it though. It's honestly the way I've always sang.


----------



## Sikthness

DLG said:


> I think it sounds good. def a mars volta vibe in the beginning. I'm more dissappointed with the fact that the music isn't that much different from One.


 

My first impression was pretty similar. Definately gettin that TMV esque vibe. I was never a big Tesseract fan to begin with, and while I think Dan was an awesome vocalist whose style fit Tesseract personally, I always felt like there was something missing from their music. Like Tesseract have always kinda been background or falling asleep music, and I think if their writing changes to reflect Elliot's more unique style, they could seriously improve their sound.


----------



## mos

There is a reason why we invited Elliot to join us. Definitely not because he is a Dan clone, that just wouldn't work in our opinion. But because Elliot has a great voice that we all get gooey over and from a production point of view, we feel we've added yet another dimension to our sound. We're really looking forward to working together to make the next album. We've always had this groovier and soulful side to us, that we'd like to explore more. And well TesseracT is all about exploring the unknown, and now for once in my career I can't hear where we're going next...that excites me!


----------



## goherpsNderp

ElliotOMNOM said:


> oh naa dude, totally cool. If you don't dig it then you don't dig it! Feel free to hate everything about my voice, I understand it's not everyone's taste.



i'm going to quote this as to avoid any needless bashing of my opinion.

i think your voice is great, i think you're capable of some really cool shit. i just don't feel like it matches with the music of tesseract. i find it silly when people dog pile on someone for saying something so simple.

i think it's also a perfectly respectable position to associate a certain voice with a musical group and to feel like it's a completely different group once the front man has been changed out.

i'm not a fan but i do wish you luck and hope things last longer with you than they did with dan. (unless it was tesseract's goal to have a new singer for each album!  )


----------



## Lukifer

I think once they start writing new material with Elliot and explore more of what they were wanting to explore I think it has amazing potential to really fit in with the mix. I liked Dan but I do think now that Elliot can really add to it if they all write together and really get creative with things. Im excited to hear it I know that!


----------



## ThePinealGland

GSingleton said:


> I am sorry...they need to EQ the vox into the mix better. That was slightly annoying.



Yeah, the vocals were just distractingly loud. I know it's just a demo, but please don't take the approach of putting the vocals way on top of everything and pushing all the interesting music way into the background. There's been enough of that already recently...


----------



## Tali

Just listened to one again and if noticed the lyrics from Eden on the album are not the same as on the sample that was posted with Elliot's vocals. Did you try to do the song with the original lyrics or were you given full reign to make it your own?


----------



## sol niger 333

mos said:


> There is a reason why we invited Elliot to join us. Definitely not because he is a Dan clone, that just wouldn't work in our opinion. But because Elliot has a great voice that we all get gooey over and from a production point of view, we feel we've added yet another dimension to our sound. We're really looking forward to working together to make the next album. We've always had this groovier and soulful side to us, that we'd like to explore more. And well TesseracT is all about exploring the unknown, and now for once in my career I can't hear where we're going next...that excites me!



And that is precisely the reason you guys interest me. I appreciate that lack of concern for what is expected. Obviously to a point. I'd stop caring if you started playing mars bars instead of guitars just to buck a trend  I hope you will write together as a band for this album and that Elliot will become part of the music. Big respect for you guys


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

Tali said:


> Just listened to one again and if noticed the lyrics from Eden on the album are not the same as on the sample that was posted with Elliot's vocals. Did you try to do the song with the original lyrics or were you given full reign to make it your own?



That clip was a brand new tess song, not eden.


----------



## poopyalligator

So when can we hear a full song? This little teaser has me really stoked, and would love to hear the full song.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Will you be doing more screaming? Dan never really did that much but you have a sick growl on you.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

The vocalist is obviously talented but I really didn't enjoy that. I don't really enjoy djent much (or at all, barring AAL, but Tosin is far more than a djent band imo) but nothing about it made me at all excited to listen to any more of it, or seek out any other Tesseract music. The mix didn't work for me either, perhaps it's just a case of a rough mix to slam the vocals out in front to show off this new singer, but even if I was listening to band I enjoyed who used a mix like that, I'd spend a while fiddling with the EQ of whatever media player I happened to be listening to it on, before getting fed up and listening to something else.


----------



## leandroab

*mod edit: is that a troll that's going to be perma'd if he keeps posting useless shit?*


----------



## Espaul

Esp Griffyn said:


> The mix didn't work for me either, perhaps it's just a case of a rough mix to slam the vocals out in front to show off this new singer



It is. Unmixed demo as Mos from Tesseract said earlier in the thread


----------



## Tali

Now im super stoked, new Tess stuff already being worked on 

Elliot good luck on trying to nail Deception, Dan holds those notes like a beast. Pretty sure he has the lungs of a whale to hold that much air


----------



## Tali

Now im super stoked, new Tess stuff already being worked on 

Elliot good luck on trying to nail Deception, Dan holds those notes like a beast. Pretty sure he has the lungs of a whale to hold that much air


----------



## eventhetrees




----------



## bhakan

^haha

So Elliot, is the Eden video gonna be the original track, or are you guys gonna redo it with your vocals? That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Winspear

I'd refrained from posting before because I didn't really have anything to say. I'd listened to the video multiple times and my feelings were neutral. I knew the upcoming stuff would be great but was thinking it would probably have been better with Dan.

Just now I listened for probably the 5th or 6th time with my speakers cranked, and it hit me. Fuck...this is going to be AWESOME  Good job Elliot


----------



## Ralyks

So apparently the new album is called Neophobia? If true, thats badass, and thank god, I thought it was going to be called Two


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Gawd I love drewsif. Everything he does is awesome.


----------



## TheFerryMan

ElliotOMNOM said:


> Hey guys, you like it? No? Well, sorry pals ¯\_(&#12484_/¯&#65279;





+rep for you, Good Sir.


as for the song. Vocals are growing on me, they really DO remind me of Rody from PTH.


----------



## Scrubface05

Elliot I personally cannot wait to hear you put out some new tones. I think you'll do very well in Tesseract. The way your voice carries has a unique feel to it, and your screams are brutal! Put out some more material soon please


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Their facebook says that they're shooting the new eden video with ganesh rao. Is this the same ganesh rao (he's a member here) who did this???

I love his work!!!


----------



## ToupaTroopa

It will def be an interesting album!


----------



## Uplay_2slow

Wow, Tesseract sure have come a long way from the days when I first heard them over on netmusicians.org - the guitar gear mp3 database (years ago)! Still rocking the Gothenburg sound too... Sounds great!


----------



## Lukifer

That video above is so much win.


----------



## technomancer

Ralyks said:


> So apparently the new album is called Neophobia? If true, thats badass, and thank god, I thought it was going to be called Two



I thought this was a joke when you posted it, but I've seen the album title around so I guess it's true. That's freaking hilarious


----------



## exordium

Marv Attaxx said:


> Their facebook says that they're shooting the new eden video with ganesh rao. Is this the same ganesh rao (he's a member here) who did this???
> 
> I love his work!!!




Yeah, it's the same guy who made Empyrean. They've released a few photos of the Eden video shoot. I'm really excited as well! I think the single/video version of Eden will feature Elliot, so I just can't wait for both reasons!


----------



## bigswifty

I still cant ge over the first riff in the OP clip, how it progresses and how Elliot makes sweet love to it. The rest is good too 

The video above is brilliant. Perfect style, i have faith that whatever he/they come up with for Eden will be beauty.
Though I must admit, I'm not a fan of Eden. 
They should be doing April - that song deserves radio play.


----------



## AySay

That Empryean video/music is AMAZING. Why haven't I heard of this yet?!? 
So so good.


----------



## mos

Just to clarify. 

We haven't decided what the new album will be called. That was a joke. But it appears to have been too subtle. So subtle in fact that on Monday night, BBC Radio One announced it...lol. 

We're writing demos for the next album, and will continue to do so for the next year in between tours.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

AySay said:


> That Empryean video/music is AMAZING. Why haven't I heard of this yet?!?
> So so good.


This is ganesh's original thread about the Empyrean video 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...trippy-surreal-ambient-metal-music-video.html


----------



## Ralyks

mos said:


> We haven't decided what the new album will be called. That was a joke. But it appears to have been too subtle. So subtle in fact that on Monday night, BBC Radio One announced it...lol.



Its even posted on the bands Wikipedia page


----------



## Mysticlamp

it isn't the same but it isn't bad at all


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tbh it would be a good album name.


----------



## technomancer

mos said:


> Just to clarify.
> 
> We haven't decided what the new album will be called. That was a joke. But it appears to have been too subtle. So subtle in fact that on Monday night, BBC Radio One announced it...lol.
> 
> We're writing demos for the next album, and will continue to do so for the next year in between tours.



I thought it was hilarious personally


----------



## jr1092

I'm really liking Elliot's vocals in the teaser and I'm highly anticipating more demos. Dan will be missed obviously, I'm just glad that Tesseract is still doing stuff and not letting Dan leaving affect the band's growth. Can't wait to see them tour with BTBAM and AAL when they come to the states.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i like this mix better than the mix on the One album as far as instrumental goes. it has the same clean "HD Hi-Fi" sound to it that i love, and the same low end presence and deepness, but with much more finesse, in a way. certain elements sound nicer. 

The vocals aren't quite mixed right all the way through, but it sound good for the most part.

The vocalist, however, is fucking awesome. It feels weird at first, because it's such a characteristic type of voice, but all in all i think this could work out really well! i like a vocalist that doesn't sound like everything else! 

It's a very different setting from what i've heard him in before, but it's like he's more in his place here, because he sticks out so much, musically.


----------



## fleshwoodsteel

Not sure I'm a huge fan of Elliot yet, but the rest of the track sounds super sweet. Sometimes a new singer will grow on ya, sometimes not. Definitely talented, just not my cup o' tea.


----------



## ManBeast

Can't really say I'm pumped that yet another great band goes with a whiny hit the high notes just because I can singer. I'll hold out hope for some full length tunes from Tesseract but the sample and Elliots other projects point in that direction.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

So I found myself absent mindedly singing the parts from this demo while making food the other day and I've only listened to it a few times and nothing provoked the thought.

This has already invaded my subconscious and gotten stuck in my head, I have officially made the transition for myself! Happy day!


Now hurry the hell up and get some full songs out.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

ManBeast said:


> Can't really say I'm pumped that yet another great band goes with a whiny hit the high notes just because I can singer. I'll hold out hope for some full length tunes from Tesseract but the sample and Elliots other projects point in that direction.



I truly have never been one for "Vocal olympics', I truly try to write what I feel best fits the part.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

ElliotOMNOM said:


> I truly have never been one for "Vocal olympics', I truly try to write what I feel best fits the part.



LESS POSTY, MORE SONG MAKEY.


----------



## rjnix_0329

Just a couple of things. Firstly, I am really impressed that Elliot has the balls to actually read this thread, much less keep his composure and answer his criticisms intelligently and honestly. I do not know you, sir, but you have some tact . As for the sample, I am really impressed with the range and ability here. I will certainly miss that echo drenched sound that defined the "One" album, but there is some real talent and musicality demonstrated in those 2 minutes. I am majorly excited to see what comes from this. 

P.S. - No but seriously add a little reverb and all the criticisms will melt away


----------



## Tali

Anyone at the "secret" show last night?

Elliot pretty much owned all, fact!


----------



## Winspear

I heard about that show, awesome  
I'm seeing them tonight with Chimp Spanner, really looking forward to hearing Elliot (and everyone else of course!)


----------



## Doug N

rjnix_0329 said:


> Just a couple of things. Firstly, I am really impressed that Elliot has the balls to actually read this thread, much less keep his composure and answer his criticisms intelligently and honestly. I do not know you, sir, but you have some tact .


 
Completely agree with this. I like it when artists are given full and open feedback, but I'm also worried that they are going to stop posting if it gets out of hand. Nice to see Elliot hang in there confidently.


----------



## Winspear

That was a killer gig! Support acts were brilliant and Tesseract tight as ever. 

Elliots vocals sounded awesome. I don't think I can say that they are better or worse than Dans over the old material. It's completely different. It's clear that for a lot of people different = worse because it's not what they're used to. I did find myself having to concentrate more to listen rather than just knowing how it goes, but it was totally enjoyable! The new song is killer and Elliots vox fit perfectly. I have absolutely no doubts about how he will suit the band on new material - and neither should anyone


----------



## Ralyks

Setlist?!


----------



## tr0n

Uneven Structure were also great, their singer is superb. Chimp Spanner was great too, I've never got such a heavy vibe from them, but the live set was really thick and grooving. I like it when a drummer showboats with all the stick twirling, it's shows that their really on it and enjoying themselves.

I was a bit skeptical about Elliot after hearing the first demo, I still think his vocal style with the music is an odd match but I think it's sinking in for me. It was a great set and Elliot really owns his parts.


----------



## Espaul

tr0n said:


>




At 1:48 sounds like one of the worst vocal bursts (you know that thing your voice does when you are in puberty, don't know the word for it) I have ever heard from a stage. I hope my ears were deceiving me or he was just having an off day.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I just went to the same gig. I don't think that style of vocals did it for me at all, though it sounded like Elliot came into his own on the new tracks. Seemed to suit his voice more, which is understandable as when you have such different vocalists some things will suit one and not the other. I suppose I'll wait for the second album before making a proper judgement. I will say his screams are fucking epic. Really brutal.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

Espaul said:


> At 1:48 sounds like one of the worst vocal bursts (you know that thing your voice does when you are in puberty, don't know the word for it) I have ever heard from a stage. I hope my ears were deceiving me or he was just having an off day.



haha, naa, I just fucked that song up. here, listen to this one instead


----------



## Phreeck

ElliotOMNOM said:


> haha, naa, I just fucked that song up. here, listen to this one instead




Personally, I think you're gonna bring something new and fresh to Tesseract.

Looking forward to seeing you guys in Birmingham tomorrow!


----------



## Espaul

ElliotOMNOM said:


> haha, naa, I just fucked that song up. here, listen to this one instead



Hehe, yea, that sounds a lot better  Your screams are powerful, which will be good to have in tesseract! You were a bit flat a lot of times on the clean, but there are few vocalists I have heard live that's not, so it's a difficult thing I would imagine. Also at one point it looked like you were standing with your head in the monitor trying to listen, so maybe it was that also. Difficult to be in pitch if you can't hear what key the music is in  

Just saying this to be honest and give some input, not to be a douche.


----------



## Customisbetter

Wait...

Elliot Coleman is in Tesseract? Holy shit i might get into them now!


----------



## Ntbillie

He sounds like Cedric Bixler Zavala.


----------



## codync

I dislike that comparison, even though I can't deny it at all. I feel like he should be more recognized for the soulful R&B kinda feel he has than sounding like the dude from The Mars Volta. Pretty stoked to hear how an album turns out, dude has a really unique voice.


----------



## thatguy87

Saw TesseracT last night athe Garage in London and I was worried about new singer, but it seems my doubts were for naught. Sounded really great. Can't wait to see them again! Whole show was damn good. Too bad we had to wait for TesseracT to come out before the pit started. Me and my buddy got a bit fed up about it and just made that shit happen! lol. I guess we should have started sooner.


----------



## Ninetyfour

He sounds really good on this clip, looking forward to them tomorrow


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, Perfection was the greatest


----------



## TimSE

I saw them at their "Secret Gig!" on Tuesday and although Elliot doesnt have the same sound/style as Dan, he really did make it his own and did a damn good job. when he is more confident it will be excellent. Plus his growl is EPIC!


----------



## TheSilentWater

Saw them on the last show of the tour earlier this evening and I have to say... Elliot was fantastic. Very different to when they played here with Dan, but fantastic nonetheless.


----------



## Espaul

I'll post this here. A new update from the Tesseract camp


----------



## RobZero

fuuuuck, the first bit sounds sooo awesome.


----------



## Valennic

I might be the only one to say it but I reeeeeeeeeaally dislike Elliots clean singing voice. Something about it just really irritates me. 

That being said, his growls are nothing short of phenomenal.


----------



## bhakan

May be old, but i thought it was interesting. Theres no new clips, but if they are recording eden now, we should get to hear it Elliot soon. Yay!


----------



## RobZero

Espaul said:


> I'll post this here. A new update from the Tesseract camp


----------



## mos

Hi guys, 

We figured that some people on this forum may be interested in this instrumental release, which is now available through your country's iTunes. See the video ad below for a small sample. 

TESSERACT - One (Instrumental Version) - YouTube

Hopefully some of you will like this, and hopefully we'll see some of you on our tour with Chimp Spanner in Europe this October; or maybe on our tour with BTBAM and AAL, otherwise known as the 'Saints and Sinners' tour throughout October/November/December in North America. Both tours will be a blast! 

Thanks dudes, 

Mos
TesseracT


----------



## Ralyks

I got a kick out of a few of the Facebook posts you guys were doing promoting this


----------



## mos

Ralyks said:


> I got a kick out of a few of the Facebook posts you guys were doing promoting this



Lol, yeah...we figured we'd have some fun with it. It was actually quite hard to find as many offensive cultural cliches as we did!


----------



## Duelbart

Is it the same as regular One without vocals? Guitars seem to sound better than on original, but my ears may be deceiving me.


----------



## Winspear

Duelbart said:


> Is it the same as regular One without vocals? Guitars seem to sound better than on original, but my ears my be deceiving me.



I thought this too. The production especially in the first few seconds of the clip sounded fairly unfamiliar to me.


----------



## DLG

looks like they cancelled a bunch of euro dates due to illness. 

everything up until Euroblast as far as I can tell from the statement.


----------



## RobZero

DLG said:


> looks like they cancelled a bunch of euro dates due to illness.
> 
> everything up until Euroblast as far as I can tell from the statement.



you scared me so much when i started reading your post 
i'm going to euroblast for almost all the bands, but tesseract is the one i care the most!


----------



## DLG

hopefully they'll be better by then. 



> However, we are trying to make sure that we're able to perform at Euroblast on October 22nd, and in Breda with Textures on the 23rd.


----------



## daemon barbeque

I love it. Nice textures, lovely vocal. It has it's own vibe and I dig it


----------



## ManBeast

Dan should fill in for a few shows if it's Elliot. They made it seem like the split was amicable.


----------



## bulb

ManBeast said:


> Maybe Dan can fill in for a few shows if it's Elliot. They made it seem like the split was amicable.



no matter how amicable the split, for all practical purposes it would be awkward for both parties, and it would also look bad from an outside point of view. doing something like that is rarely a good idea


----------



## Tali

Now that would be a treat, personally im looking forward to see the footage from Euroblast. Heard a few sets were going to get recorded including Monuments who plan to play their album in its entirety


----------



## TimTomTum

Yup, I ll now try to get back the money for my tickets. Fucking tour is chancelled.


----------



## leonardo7

I hope its nothing too serious. Seems pretty heavy to be cancelling shows that are a couple weeks away. I wish someone the best. Feel better


----------



## onefingersweep

Music sounds awesome but I didn't like the singing.


----------



## Tali

Wait till Eden 2.0 drops before passing judgement. Which version will they use for the music video...


----------



## ManBeast

bulb said:


> no matter how amicable the split, for all practical purposes it would be awkward for both parties, and it would also look bad from an outside point of view. doing something like that is rarely a good idea



So I take it you know Elliot is sick by the response. I hope it's nothing serious but I find it odd the band didn't either A) find a fill in or B) do an instrumental set like I believe you guys have done in the past. Im sure the fans would still show and any dollars is more than making zero dollars canceling a bunch of shows. 

Hopefully its nothing major and we don't hear there is a new singer at Euroblast.


----------



## codync

ManBeast said:


> So I take it you know Elliot is sick by the response. I hope it's nothing serious but I find it odd the band didn't either A) find a fill in or B) do an instrumental set like I believe you guys have done in the past. Im sure the fans would still show and any dollars is more than making zero dollars canceling a bunch of shows.
> 
> Hopefully its nothing major and we don't hear there is a new singer at Euroblast.



I don't see how Bulb's response indicates that Elliot is the one who's sick... If anything, I think he just responded because that really is a bad idea. Like, a terrible idea.


----------



## ManBeast

codync said:


> I don't see how Bulb's response indicates that Elliot is the one who's sick... If anything, I think he just responded because that really is a bad idea. Like, a terrible idea.



I meant to delete that part of the post as I read his post and inferred something else. Heres to waiting for some quality youtube vids from euroblast.


----------



## F0rte

I like Elliot, but I prefer him singing on Haunted Shores.

I miss Dan


----------



## mos

Hi guys, 

So, we're gutted we had to cancel a few shows this week, but it was an unavoidable thing. Due to a long term health issue brought on by epilepsy I had to have some down time. I'm truly sorry to everyone that bought tickets. I hope we can make it out to the continent again soon. Refunds can be collected from the box office where you purchased your tickets.

Just to confirm *WE ARE DOING* Euroblast on the 22nd and Breda, NL the next day with Textures on the 23rd. 

And then this:

'Saints and Sinners' - North American Tour feat. Between The Buried and Me, Animals as Leaders and TesseracT 

*October*
27	Charlotte, NC - Filmore
28	Silver Spring, MD - Filmore	
30	*Saints and Sinners Festival* - Boston, MA	- House of Blues - also on the bill are CAVE IN and THE RED CHORD. 

*November* 
1	Richmond, VA - Hat Factory
2	Myrtle Beach, SC	- House of Blues
3	Tampa, FL	- The Ritz Ybor
4	Ft. Lauderdale, FL - Revolution
5	Orlando, FL	- The Beacham
6	Birmingham, AL - Zydeco
8	Indianapolis, IN - Egyptian Rooms
9	Cleveland, OH - House of Blues
10	Detroit, MI - St. Andrews Hall
11	Chicago, IL - House of Blues
12	Cincinnati, OH - Bogart's
13	St. Louis, MO - The Pageant
15	Little Rock, AZ - Downtown Music
16	New Orleans - House of Blues
17	Houston, TX - House of Blues
18	Dallas, TX - House of Blues
19	Austin, TX - Emo's
20	San Antonio, TX - Backstage Live	
22	Tucson, AZ	- Rialto Theater
23	Las Vegas, NV - House of Blues
25	Anaheim, CA - House of Blues
26	Los Angeles, CA - House of Blues
27	San Francisco, CA - The Filmore
29	Boise, ID - Knitting Factory
30	Spokane, WA - Knitting Factory

*December* 
1	Calgary, AB, CAN - The Republik
2	Edmonton, AB, CAN - The Starlite Room
3	Saskatoon, SK, CAN - Louis' Pub
4	Winnipeg, MB, CAN - Garrick Center
6	Pittsburgh, PA - Altar Bar
7	Toronto, ON, CAN - Phoenix Concert Theater
8	Montreal, QC, CAN - Club Soda
9	Clifton Park, NY - Northern Lights
10	Philadelphia, PA - Theater of Living Arts
11	NewYork City, NY	- Best Buy Theater

Its going to be one hell of a tour. And as always touring the US and Canada is epic. Maybe we'll see some of you there. 

Thanks for your support guys! 

Mos
TesseracT


----------



## Mwoit

That's unfortunate man. Hope you recover and in good shape in time for Euroblast!


----------



## tbb529

See you in Charlotte! Will you guys make yourselves available at the show? I'd love to meet you all.


----------



## carrottopso

hope you get better soon!

can't wait to see you guys in San Fran.


----------



## GSingleton

Nov 12 in Cincy. Ill be coming from PASIC in indy. Gonna be a long day, but it will be so worth it.


----------



## F0rte

mos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So, we're gutted we had to cancel a few shows this week, but it was an unavoidable thing. Due to a long term health issue brought on by epilepsy I had to have some down time. I'm truly sorry to everyone that bought tickets. I hope we can make it out to the continent again soon. Refunds can be collected from the box office where you purchased your tickets.
> 
> Just to confirm *WE ARE DOING* Euroblast on the 22nd and Breda, NL the next day with Textures on the 23rd.
> 
> And then this:
> 
> 'Saints and Sinners' - North American Tour feat. Between The Buried and Me, Animals as Leaders and TesseracT
> 
> *October*
> 27	Charlotte, NC - Filmore
> 28	Silver Spring, MD - Filmore
> 30	*Saints and Sinners Festival* - Boston, MA	- House of Blues - also on the bill are CAVE IN and THE RED CHORD.
> 
> *November*
> 1	Richmond, VA - Hat Factory
> 2	Myrtle Beach, SC	- House of Blues
> 3	Tampa, FL	- The Ritz Ybor
> 4	Ft. Lauderdale, FL - Revolution
> 5	Orlando, FL	- The Beacham
> 6	Birmingham, AL - Zydeco
> 8	Indianapolis, IN - Egyptian Rooms
> 9	Cleveland, OH - House of Blues
> 10	Detroit, MI - St. Andrews Hall
> 11	Chicago, IL - House of Blues
> 12	Cincinnati, OH - Bogart's
> 13	St. Louis, MO - The Pageant
> 15	Little Rock, AZ - Downtown Music
> 16	New Orleans - House of Blues
> 17	Houston, TX - House of Blues
> 18	Dallas, TX - House of Blues
> 19	Austin, TX - Emo's
> 20	San Antonio, TX - Backstage Live
> 22	Tucson, AZ	- Rialto Theater
> 23	Las Vegas, NV - House of Blues
> 25	Anaheim, CA - House of Blues
> 26	Los Angeles, CA - House of Blues
> 27	San Francisco, CA - The Filmore
> 29	Boise, ID - Knitting Factory
> 30	Spokane, WA - Knitting Factory
> 
> *December*
> 1	Calgary, AB, CAN - The Republik
> 2	Edmonton, AB, CAN - The Starlite Room
> 3	Saskatoon, SK, CAN - Louis' Pub
> 4	Winnipeg, MB, CAN - Garrick Center
> 6	Pittsburgh, PA - Altar Bar
> 7	Toronto, ON, CAN - Phoenix Concert Theater
> 8	Montreal, QC, CAN - Club Soda
> 9	Clifton Park, NY - Northern Lights
> 10	Philadelphia, PA - Theater of Living Arts
> 11	NewYork City, NY	- Best Buy Theater
> 
> Its going to be one hell of a tour. And as always touring the US and Canada is epic. Maybe we'll see some of you there.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys!
> 
> Mos
> TesseracT



WHAT THE FUCK?! Your not going to Colorado at ALLL???
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
I wanted to see this show so fuckin' bad.


----------



## mos

Thank you guys, yeah I'm doing well. Spending the down time catching up with some production jobs for future release.

For sure we'll all be at the merch stand every night after our show watching AAL and BTBAM show us how to play! Its always awesome to meet fans. 

I'm guessing I know what will be the most common question, however haha. 

See you there guys. 

Mos
TesseracT


----------



## brutalwizard

idaho


----------



## jordanky

GSingleton said:


> Nov 12 in Cincy. Ill be coming from PASIC in indy. Gonna be a long day, but it will be so worth it.



I'll be here as well! Stoked beyond belief. BTBAM is always a treat live. Never seen AAL or TesseracT live before, I think I'm almost as excited for TesseracT!


----------



## mithologian

Subz said:


> THIS IS DELICIOUS!!!


 Indeed. Always interested in meeting people from the forum


----------



## Cadavuh

A Tucson date?

*Cadavuh jumps with joy


----------



## mithologian

Cant embed for some reason but 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk7-R-FqzF8&feature=feedu


----------



## Mindcrime1204

watsonb2 said:


> I'll also never understand why there always seems to be 4 Texas dates and not a NY, (or in some cases WA, OR, ID) date. Texas is empty enough as it is, there's no way there's enough appreciative fans to merit 4 shows in one state, let alone forcing tons of other to miss out...


 
Somethin tells me you've never left Washington 

Texas eats up music all day long dude.

Try talking to some local promoters?


----------



## templton89

just as I expected, NYC date was added a month after the rest of dates were announced 
got the ticket in my hand 

P.S. glad it's best buy, out of all nyc venues, PA in that one seems to be least [email protected]#d up


----------



## Into Obsidian

Alright Cleveland! Will be there! Any other Clevelanders around?!


----------



## ROAR

This is gonna be fucking incredible.
Elliot is the man, I can't stop listening 
to this Lowering the Tone UK Tour video


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

I actually love this. Elliot, good work. No, great work.... No, fucking sick work


----------



## bluffalo

well i'm late to comment on this all but i've listened to everything, but heres my take.

dan is fucking awesome.
elliot is fucking awesome.
the end.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Ninetyfour said:


> He sounds really good on this clip, looking forward to them tomorrow




So I'm sure I'm gonna get some hate for this but I don't really see how he's all that good... Like from 2:00 through 2:14 is just terrible. I'm trying to find parts where he sounds good but I just can't.


----------



## anomynous

Dan sounded just like that sometimes


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

anomynous said:


> Dan sounded just like that sometimes



Not when I saw them, also not in the videos I've seen.


----------



## Customisbetter

Dan's voice bored me. Elliot has the mojo IMO.


----------



## technomancer

Arteriorrhexis said:


> So I'm sure I'm gonna get some hate for this but I don't really see how he's all that good... Like from 2:00 through 2:14 is just terrible. I'm trying to find parts where he sounds good but I just can't.



I tried to find anything in that video with a good enough quality to make judgements on anything and couldn't  Terrible audio quality is terrible.


----------



## NovaReaper

Elliot is so much better


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

technomancer said:


> I tried to find anything in that video with a good enough quality to make judgements on anything and couldn't  Terrible audio quality is terrible.



Yeah, I dunno.
Lol as for the neg rep I wasn't trying to troll at all, I'm allowed to have an opinion aren't I?


----------



## S-O

Sounds like a metal Mars Volta.

I'm alright with that.


----------



## Hybrid138

I prefer Dan and I'm not really digging Eliot but I love TesseracT so I'm going to keep giving him a chance. I'll see them soon with BTBAM and AAL anyway.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

Arteriorrhexis said:


> So I'm sure I'm gonna get some hate for this but I don't really see how he's all that good... Like from 2:00 through 2:14 is just terrible. I'm trying to find parts where he sounds good but I just can't.



the crowd seemed to dig it


----------



## anomynous

Hurry up and put that vinyl up for sale, I needz it


----------



## FatKol

Tesseract - Concealing Fate Part 2 (Garlic and Beret version) - YouTube

In Deception, Elliot makes a great job. The vibrato fits perfectly in this song.  Otherwise I can't say if I like him or not. The recorded demo is awesome, most of the live videos are not as good as I hoped they would be... So I guess I have to wait until new material, so excited!


----------



## ROAR

Elliot is the man


----------



## GATA4

Hey guys,

Does anyone know if Acle still has all of his Pre-TesseracT clips hosted anywhere on the web? He used to post them on the ESP Forum back in 2003/04/05...I remember specifically he used a Gibson SG on most of them. They were mostly just short little clips of random ideas that he had. I remember one where he had like a saxophone groove mixed in...it was all just really amazing stuff and I wish I had saved it. I want to listen to it so badly right now . Does anyone know where I could find those clips? Does anyone even know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Enselmis




----------



## Miek

Enselmis said:


>




I just listened to that seond one on repeat about a billion times, I like it more than the Tesserat drops.

(one of my keys doesn't work, guess whih one!)


----------



## GATA4

Thanks for those clips dude!

I actually pretty much found what I was looking for. There are about 29 TesseracT clips here that are available for download. Some of them are the ones I remember and love. Check 'em out!

TesseracT: collection of demos available (update) | got-djent.com


----------



## drmosh

afaik it wasn't a gibson SG, it was an LTD Viper 7 string. And that wasn't even the first guitar he used, I think he previously used an RG and bought the viper later.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

drmosh said:


> afaik it wasn't a gibson SG, it was an LTD Viper 7 string. And that wasn't even the first guitar he used, I think he previously used an RG and bought the viper later.



Yep, LTD Viper 407.


----------



## ManBeast

Miek said:


> I just listened to that seond one on repeat about a billion times, I like it more than the Tesserat drops.
> 
> (one of my keys doesn't work, guess whih one!)



Seriously, that clip is pure ear splooge...their second cd needs some serious sax and wah


----------



## Dayn

Sexy.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Eden on Vimeo

Thought I'd give this a bump as they have released a video for Eden featuring Elliot's vocals.


----------



## bhakan

vampiregenocide said:


> Eden on Vimeo
> 
> Thought I'd give this a bump as they have released a video for Eden featuring Elliot's vocals.


This kicks ass! Elliot is able to match Dan's style here enough to fit the original vocals, but he puts his own flair in some of the parts that sound awesome. So excited to hear more new material! 

Does anyone know if/where I can buy/download this single?


----------



## DLG

doesn't suck, elliot does his thing, but I definitely like Dan's version better. 

He's just more powerful and has a regal presence to his voice that Elliot doesn't really have.

Hopefully their new music will be a bit different from this album and Elliot will be able to fit his style into it.

the video is pretty corny too, honestly. woooah abstract brooo

reminds me of this


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

One thing I can say for sure is I prefer Dan.However,my comment on his voice when the news was just announced in the other thread was unjustified.I still dislike the tonality of his voice but he definitely is a bit more interesting than a lot of the singers in the genre.He'll do well,I'm sure and will be interested in hearing the new album.


----------



## TimSE

Holy crap!


----------



## TimSE

EDIT:


----------



## poopyalligator

You sir have made my day.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy crap! Definitely like this second version a lot. Elliot sounds like he fits in very well too. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Mexi

vocals sound great! looking forward to see what elliot will do with new material


----------



## Infamous Impact

This is amazing. Tesseract did a great job picking Elliot, he's just as unique sounding as Dan, and he melded perfectly with the music.


----------



## metal_sam14

Awesome video, not even going to pretend that I understood what happened in it, but fuck it looked amazing


----------



## theo

So very keen....


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I approve of this singer.


----------



## technomancer

Elliot does indeed kick ass


----------



## bhakan

Said it in the other thread, but I'll say it here too. Elliot nailed this! It sounds enough like Dan to do the original justice, but undeniably has his own (awesome) flair.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Elliot did a great job and so did Ganesh!
Awesome video!
I don't really like Eden because I think it's kinda lacking a climax but I can't wait to hear what Elliot is gonna do with those guys


----------



## Vicissitude27

I'm loving what Elliot brought to the song Eden. Very eager to hear new material.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

elliot is the dude from OMNOM right? i have always liked his vocals, they are quite unique


----------



## wannabguitarist

Elliot sounds fucking awesome but I really wanna hear something where I'm not used to hearing Dan's voice


----------



## sebby123

Usually not a fan of his vocals, But man this is....AWSOME,Cant wait to hear more.


----------



## pineappleman

Elliot's vocals sound great as always, but honestly Tesseract bores me instrumentally. Hopefully they take it to the next level on the next album.


----------



## anthonyfaso

I think Elliot fits Tesseract better than Dan.


----------



## Ralyks

Sick rerecording. That new bit around the two minute mark is freakin' sweet. Pleeeease let this be played on the BTBAM tour!


----------



## toiletstand

sounds great! 






TEAM ELLIOT


----------



## GATA4

So I've been listening to these and "August 8th Idea" is effing mind-blowing. The syncopation is amazing, and I love how the rhythm interplays with the cymbals! Acle is such a mastermind.


----------



## Prydogga

IMO the old stuff has more balls and soul than the album and EP, although the new mix on Eden is pretty tasty.

TesseracT need to bring back the sax.


----------



## GATA4

Prydogga said:


> IMO the old stuff has more balls and soul than the album and EP, although the new mix on Eden is pretty tasty.
> 
> TesseracT need to bring back the sax.



Dude, QFT. I share that exact same sentiment. Every time Acle would post clips back in the day I'd be like "OMGWTF THIS IS GONNA BE AMAZING" but then when it came time to release demos and stuff, my expectations were met with something different...Granted, they do have groove and syncopation on their albums and EPs and stuff, but it's all so interspersed between long ambient sections and stuff...not only that, it's just not too common. Whereas with these clips, they seem to be the essence of TesseracT.


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## wannabguitarist

This is my favorite song to get high too


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Dat video.

Elliot did quite fucking good job as well.


----------



## jack10110

I prefer the original but this is still pretty sweet.


----------



## drmosh

This is hot poop. <3 Elliott


----------



## drmosh

Ralyks said:


> Sick rerecording. That new bit around the two minute mark is freakin' sweet. Pleeeease let this be played on the BTBAM tour!



Yeah, that caught me off guard too. Acle is just awesome is all


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Sofos

i know its a repost >.< blame the sleepies


----------



## Tali

I understand cutting down the song to fit the video. Wonder if they re-recorded all 9min with Elliot. 
Either way, Elliot rules! This should rest any doubt fans have about his talent.

With time he should be nailing this stuff live


----------



## Ralyks

Tali said:


> I understand cutting down the song to fit the video. Wonder if they re-recorded all 9min with Elliot.



REALLY hoping they did. Also curious as to, if they play it live, if they'll play this version or the full version.


----------



## MetalBuddah

O man, I am so fucking pumped to hear Elliot Coleman tonight!!!!! 

this just proves Drewsif's point....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeJtDOWgtzw


----------



## RobZero

elliot did a good job here, on tesseract's music i prefer this style of singing, with the long notes and stuff. 
I hope he will continue this way, he's indeed a great singer, i really liked him in OMNOM and Zelliack but i think his usual ''marsvoltesque'' singing does not really fit into the music.

I would have preferred to hear him sing this way at euroblast,but i can understand he wants to add his own touch instead of carbon-copying dan.

i want to hear more stuff before judging!


----------



## lemeker

ahhhhhmazing........sounds awesome. Videos a bit weird but makes for an interesting view.


----------



## Customisbetter

Dan was always so boring to me thats why i never got into these guys. Now with Elliot on board I totally dig.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Ok I will admit it now, I am impressed 
Mega thumbs up to him, well done Elliot!


----------



## TimSE

I saw him do his 2nd or 3rd (im not sure exactly) show with them and even though you could tell he was very nervous, he really did a great job. His growls are epic too! 

I just hope he adopts a smoother style because I think the smooth/less vibrato style is so much better, especially for Tesseract (just my opinion) Its worth noting im not a vibrato fan


----------



## John_Strychnine

drmosh said:


> afaik it wasn't a gibson SG, it was an LTD Viper 7 string. And that wasn't even the first guitar he used, I think he previously used an RG and bought the viper later.



Everything pre 2005 would have bee his Gibson Sg tuned to Bb/Ab, dadgad thing, he got the viper 407 but hated the emg's so never used it for recording and he got the RG in 2006.


----------



## ManBeast

whoa, what the h?

I was a serious skeptic listening to some of Elliot's other stuff but this is some serious win. Can't wait to see what these guys come out with next.


----------



## rjnix_0329

This is a phenomenal, beautiful video! I hope this mood and this feel is the direction they continue in, because it works fantastically with his voice.


----------



## MF_Kitten

fucking love Elliot in this!


----------



## Gothberg

extremely pleased.
Tesseract 3.0 is _le awesome_.


----------



## mithologian

anyone who has attended wanna post BTBAM setlist? Apparentlky theres no ants of the sky....


----------



## Ralyks

I'm curious as to Tesseracts setlist as well.


----------



## anomynous

AAL: 


 An Infinte Regression 

 Tempting Time 

 Song of Solomon 

 Point to Point 

 Isolated Incidents 

 Thoroughly at Home 

 Wave of Babies 

 Cylindrical Sea 

 CAFO

Tesseract:


 New Instrumental Intro 

 Deception - Concealing Fate Part Two 

 The Impossible - Concealing Fate Part Three 

 Perfection - Concealing Fate Part Four 

 Epiphany - Concealing Fate Part Five 

 Origin - Concealing Fate Part Six 

 Sunrise 

 April 

 Acceptance - Concealing Fate Part One

BTBAM:



 Mirrors 

 Obfuscation 

 Augment of Rebirth 

 (B) The Decade Of Statues 

 Disease, Injury, Madness 

 Specular Reflection 

 Old Albums Medley 

 Viridian 

 White Walls 

Encore:
 Mordecai


----------



## Ralyks

No Eden 
However, I haven't seen Mordecai performed in yeeeeaaarrss, very much happy to see that


----------



## 0 Xero 0

watsonb2 said:


> Why oh why is it always Spokane?!?



I'm stoked they're actually coming to Spokane so I can come see them. I'm in Missoula, MT at the moment which makes it especially hard to catch good shows. I had to miss Periphery because they only played in Seattle this time  Is anyone else going to the Spokane show?


----------



## mikemueller2112

Yeah I dug this. Hard to say which version I like better, this was pretty badass though.


----------



## FatKol

The MOST important thing first: That video is AMAZING!!! Never saw such a good produced video. 
And hell this mix is blowing my mind. The guitar sound is just beyond fantastic.

But I was and I am a fan of Dan, think he is/was the perfect fit for TesseracT. Don't get me wrong, Elliot is a great vocalist and I love his voice too, but Dan and TesseracT = a whole another league.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

This is one of those music videos that makes me appreciate the song just a bit more.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

After some listens I must admit I lost all interest in this band since the new singer...

I think he's a great singer, but his sound just puts me off with the old Tesseract songs. I have the same issue with the new Textures singer, except I find him worse on the new material. Oh well, time to move on then


----------



## revclay

I have never been a huge fan of Elliot's. This version of Eden may make a believer out of me yet. He sounds fantastic. I'm curious to see what he can do on new material. That will be the true test to see how he fits with Tesseract's sound.


----------



## GSingleton

NO ANTS?!?!?!?!?! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.

I got my tat to commemorate that song and now I'll never hear it live.


----------



## Into Obsidian

GSingleton said:


> NO ANTS?!?!?!?!?! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.
> 
> I got my tat to commemorate that song and now I'll never hear it live.


Sorry bro


----------



## Diggy

11/13 St. Louis, MO The Pageant

SHAWEET!


----------



## GATA4

John_Strychnine said:


> Everything pre 2005 would have bee his Gibson Sg tuned to Bb/Ab, dadgad thing, he got the viper 407 but hated the emg's so never used it for recording and he got the RG in 2006.



Good man. That's what I thought.


----------



## codync

You act like this is the last tour BTBAM will ever do, chill out. They play Ants all the time.


----------



## GSingleton

codync said:


> You act like this is the last tour BTBAM will ever do, chill out. They play Ants all the time.



The thing is, I have missed them probably 3 or 4 times since I have went to college. Seems like my percussion studio likes to schedule concerts on their tour dates. I just got lucky this one time.


----------



## mithologian

codync said:


> You act like this is the last tour BTBAM will ever do, chill out. They play Ants all the time.


 
It is their last tour for a while, according to them. And the fact that a song that they play all the time wont be play on this one tour (first time seeing them) kind of irritates me. Im sure it will be onr of the best shows Ive been to but Ants was my biggest expectation out of it.


----------



## GATA4

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Somethin tells me you've never left Washington
> 
> Texas eats up music all day long dude.
> 
> Try talking to some local promoters?



QFT. I'm about 6 hours outside of each respective location they will be visiting in Texas, but I think I will have to make the trek to at least one show


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

BtBaM is so boring live, AAL however =


----------



## adrock

I just realized the Austin date is my birthday, that's what's up!!

anyone on here going to the Austin show? I should have an 8 string to bring to let the bands play on, and I'd really like to meet some forum members in person.


----------



## codync

mithologian said:


> It is their last tour for a while, according to them. And the fact that a song that they play all the time wont be play on this one tour (first time seeing them) kind of irritates me. Im sure it will be onr of the best shows Ive been to but Ants was my biggest expectation out of it.



Yep, bands do that when they're queued up to write a new album. Sorry that it's your first time seeing this band, but they've been going for about 10 years now and I don't believe they're stopping anytime soon.


----------



## brutalwizard

liking the setlist


----------



## broj15

A friend of mine saw them the last time they we're in louisville. He said it was one of the best shows he had ever seen. he attributes this to the nearly 30 minute encore lol.


----------



## FatKol

I've uploaded some Demos on got-djent.com Wait I'm searching the link...

TesseracT: collection of demos available (update) | got-djent.com

Here you go! 


EDIT: Ups! Sorry, did not see that you've already found it...


----------



## leandroab

Ahh the good times when the guitars had balls.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Diggy said:


> 11/13 St. Louis, MO The Pageant
> 
> SHAWEET!



dito


----------



## drmosh

John_Strychnine said:


> Everything pre 2005 would have bee his Gibson Sg tuned to Bb/Ab, dadgad thing, he got the viper 407 but hated the emg's so never used it for recording and he got the RG in 2006.



ah, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## crg123

What a great show! I saw them them at House of Blues, Boston. The sound at that venue is phenomenal. They added Red chord and Cave In to the roster.

The concert started off with The Red chord members doing some random but hilarious noise/chanting/du wap idfk what joke band called something Orchestra. (If anyone knows the name please post)It took everyone off guard but it ended up being an amusing way of starting a concert.

Tesseract opened, which was surprising. They came in with a full blast of power and sounded better then ever. It was kinda of amusing seeing Amos take charge and swing his hair around like a centaur. I had my doubts about Eliot but he did an amazing job. It seems like Tesseract is going for a heavier sound with him ( maybe to balance his falsetto style singing ?) It was interesting to hear those monstrous growls added to their songs. One note: His stand presence is hilarious! Idk what his deal is, but he must be a goofy guy. He was doing the robot walk (btw he was practicing it back stage during the instrumental opening, which made it even funnier when he actually did it on stage.) He was very animated jumping around stage, and being almost alittle bit to dramatic (singing face to the ground for an entire minute haha), but the entertainment value was a plus. I look forward to hearing more from them in future. Amazing vocals. I saw them live with Dan, and I'm still impressed. Only complaint, he was alittle flat during the intro of concealing the fate part 2 (during the long wail), but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt because it looked like he was having trouble hearing himself and I can't even begin to fathom how hard it must be to sing that kind of stuff. 

The Red Chord was fun. The whole place went crazy.

Animals as leaders sounded top notch. I was surpised though, Tosin only used his new white LACS the whole show. I figured he'd be switching between the 100 's of new guitars he has. Funny Quote: Tosin looks out into the crowd* "Holy fuck there's alot of you guys!" The place was packed to the gills and he was just looking bewildered as people were doing giant circle pits to his songs lolol.

Cave in was a disappointment. Maybe its just they seemed out of place to me but I found them kind of boring. I thought their overall sound was cool, but just alittle bit stagnate when it came to the variation between songs. I didn't really mind them until they started using their synth in a horrific way and just let everything feedback for like 5 minutes at a time (AND I LIKE NOISE BTW, but this was just destructive to my ears). Sad Quote " I just want to say thank you to Between the Buried and Me for letting us play with them tonight. 10 years ago these guys use to open for us you know! Now look at them... I guess thats the story of my life though..."

Between the buried and me put on an amazing show. It was great to finally hear them live. 

Great show. Anyone else go to the Boston show? Did you see the crazy dude with the straw hat and the murse? or the guy in the full body glow suit haha? It was hilarious to watch them mosh around.


----------



## jr1092

Anybody going to the Philadelphia show and want to meet up prior? Hit me up.


----------



## Hybrid138

I'll be at the Emo's at Austin date 

I would have liked to have seen selkies on there too but it might be in the medley. And out of the 3 new songs they have, they aren't playing Lunar Madness, which is my favorite new track


----------



## Samarus

So, my question is this: How are there no videos of AAL's new songs up yet? It's killing me!


----------



## Samarus

I'll be at Little Rock


----------



## mithologian

Who will be at Revolution (Ft Lauderdale FL) tomorrow?


----------



## adrock

Hybrid138 said:


> I'll be at the Emo's at Austin date


cool man, we'll have to meet up, for sure.


----------



## Rick

adrock said:


> cool man, we'll have to meet up, for sure.



As will I.


----------



## MacTown09

adrock said:


> I just realized the Austin date is my birthday, that's what's up!!
> 
> anyone on here going to the Austin show? I should have an 8 string to bring to let the bands play on, and I'd really like to meet some forum members in person.



Hey man I am gonna be at the Dallas show and guess what! Its on my birthday too! My 21st birthday to be exact


----------



## Jango

Who's going to the Nov 26th show in LA? Anybody wanna chill beforehand/need a place to stay afterwards?


----------



## -One-

Any way I can get this track, so I don't have to replay it on YouTube all day?


----------



## Bryan Griffin

This is a beautiful piece of music!

Being 100% honest, I was slightly sceptical when I heard Elliot was replacing Dan. Mostly because I am a big fan of Dan's voice. But this is the biznizz!

Well done Tesseract. Well done


----------



## Ralyks

-One- said:


> Any way I can get this track, so I don't have to replay it on YouTube all day?



They put it on SoundCloud yesterday for download. FO' FREE!


----------



## TimSE

Ralyks said:


> They put it on SoundCloud yesterday for download. FO' FREE!



LINK MEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ralyks

K.

m.soundcloud.com/centurymediarecords/tesseract-eden-2-0


----------



## ManBeast

Ralyks said:


> K.
> 
> m.soundcloud.com/centurymediarecords/tesseract-eden-2-0


Clickable link below

TESSERACT - Eden 2.0 by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Ralyks

Yeah, I was doing it from my phone before, so, fail on my part


----------



## TimTomTum

I love how his voice really becomes a part of the music. Not just layerd on top. WOAH Elliot on a full length! Im so stoked.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

I took a few notes at the Ebor, Fl show last night.....

1. Elliot is amazing in Tesseract. Nothing against Dan but imo, Elliot's growls are waaaaaaay better than Dan's harsh vocals. I also prefer Elliot's singing 

2. Tosin got another LACS Ibby 8?!

3. Dustie is much better than I thought. I'm not saying I thought he was bad but _damn_ can he play teh shredzz


----------



## Levi79

anomynous said:


> ]12/02 Edmonton, AB Starlite Room


----------



## mithologian

insaneshawnlane said:


> I took a few notes at the Ebor, Fl show last night.....
> 
> 1. Elliot is amazing in Tesseract. Nothing against Dan but imo, Elliot's growls are waaaaaaay better than Dan's harsh vocals. I also prefer Elliot's singing
> 
> 2. Tosin got another LACS Ibby 8?!
> 
> 3. Dustie is much better than I thought. I'm not saying I thought he was bad but _damn_ can he play teh shredzz



4. Dont try to do back flips during AAL. I feel bad for that kid. Amazing show nonetheless.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I am SO FUCKING PUMPED to see them on the 10th. Got VIP tickets so I get to meet them before the show. This will rival the Buckethead concerts I've been to in terms of just how excited I fucking am!!!


----------



## VILARIKA

Slunk Dragon said:


> I am SO FUCKING PUMPED to see them on the 10th. Got VIP tickets so I get to meet them before the show. This will rival the Buckethead concerts I've been to in terms of just how excited I fucking am!!!



Where did you get VIP tickets?


----------



## Metalus

mithologian said:


> Who will be at Revolution (Ft Lauderdale FL) tomorrow?



I was there and it was absolutely phenomenal. Im not too big on Tesseract but holy shit they are amazing live. They were definitely the best sounding band of the night as far as live sound is concerned, but the best performance goes to BTBAM of course. They are always amazing 

I gotta admit that I'm not a "djent" tone guy but as far as live tones are concerned, It's no wonder that most bands that use djent tones sound amazing live. Its the best type of tone for a live environment


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

I bought my tickets this morning for the Chicago date, road trip time. Also anyone know how long the show went?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

VILARIKA said:


> Where did you get VIP tickets?



Through ticketmaster.


----------



## mithologian

Metalus said:


> I was there and it was absolutely phenomenal. Im not too big on Tesseract but holy shit they are amazing live. They were definitely the best sounding band of the night as far as live sound is concerned, but the best performance goes to BTBAM of course. They are always amazing
> 
> I gotta admit that I'm not a "djent" tone guy but as far as live tones are concerned, It's no wonder that most bands that use djent tones sound amazing live. Its the best type of tone for a live environment



Maybe I know all the BTBAM songs played too well but i could hear them the best. Every band put a phenomenal performance, however, I cant help to enjoy BTBAM the most. However, Im a little dissapointed that augment of rebirth was no played. Crowd surfed to mordecai, then chilled in the corner of the stage right next to paul in the other side of the fence for the last parts of mordecai. He gave me a nod and a smile before the security guard told me to step out. Amazing night.


----------



## codync

I thought BTBAM had a couple of sound issues when I saw them on this tour (the first night), but when I saw them on their previous tour they sounded in-fucking-credible. Totally better than both AAL and Tesseract. That said, they have been around for 10 years now, so it shouldn't come as any surprise that they sound better than the others.


----------



## mithologian

Stealthdjentstic said:


> BtBaM is so boring live, AAL however =



I went to the show expecting this, since everyone says the same thing. I cant help to disagree. Haven't had that much fun at a show before.


----------



## brutalwizard

i spent 20$ for a table in the skybox, i will not fucking stand that long ever, i like my knees


----------



## FOAM

Impressed by his voice. Wasn't expecting this. I like Dan more though. 

Is it just me or is this version of Eden kind of cheap? I really liked how the production and composition in general just sounded more genuine and real on the album version. The sound doesn't fit the song, imo. I LOVED the dynamics of the intro in the original version, and the whole song, really. This is really sterile, but not bad.


----------



## Ralyks

FOAM said:


> Is it just me or is this version of Eden kind of cheap? I really liked how the production and composition in general just sounded more genuine and real on the album version. The sound doesn't fit the song, imo. I LOVED the dynamics of the intro in the original version, and the whole song, really. This is really sterile, but not bad.



I won't say "cheap", but yeah, it's the composition element that's missing. Elliot sounds fantastic, that was not an issue, but the form of the song is what made the 'One' version so powerful and memorable. The new version works as a single, but I hope if they pull it out live, we get to hear the full version (or maybe a Eden 2.5?). The intro, the duel guitars leading into the trippy outro, the epic and emotional "MACHINERY! DREDGE THE SEA!!" section before the final chorus... all just went together, so sublime.


----------



## JPMike

Don't you love Music, when you listen to this stuff?


----------



## leandroab

Whats up with djent and their crazy ass senseless music videos that creep me the fuck out? 

Sick shit though!


----------



## TheBloodstained

this is such a beautiful song, and I really dig how Elliot performs it 
Also, as mentioned the overall mix is a bit more exciting than on their previous stuff - it has a bit more bite to it.

EPIC song


----------



## GSingleton

Saw this tour in cincy.

1) Tesseract....KILLED IT. I did not expect much Elliot but man he really just nailed everything.
2) AAL = HEAVEN. They came and kicked ass. People who did not know them beforehand, was losing their minds and they sold a shit ton of albums last night.
3) BTBAM.........speechless. SO AMAZING! No one can match their stage presence.

I loved it. Also, the set lists were the same even though AAL just dropped a new album.


----------



## anomynous

No one can match BTBAM's stage presence?

I love BTBAM, but come on. Stage Presence is the one thing they lack.


----------



## isispelican

now this shit is awesome!


----------



## tr0n

Awesome stuff, seems like Elliott has really settled into his role (not that I've following closely). I think I'm less skeptical now about his vocal style fitting in with the music.

I hope we hear a new song or two from these boys in the not too distant. I think these songs have been around for almost 4 years now. D:


----------



## lurgar

Can't wait to see AAL and BTBAM in Houston. I may not have to go alone this time!


----------



## mithologian

anomynous said:


> No one can match BTBAM's stage presence?
> 
> I love BTBAM, but come on. Stage Presence is the one thing they lack.



Music is stage presence enough for me. I went to a local show yesterday and besides the two bands i was there to see the lineup was pretty much generic deathcore. They sure as hell where moving alot on stage but I kinda dozed off during one of the bands, no disrespect intended to them whatsoever. 

Besides the hardcore dancers, I had alot of fun in the crowd, moshing, singing, jumping. Maybe just me, but had a blast. 

EDIT: I mean....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP8lFh1FeQA


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I saw them on the tenth when they came to Detroit.

TesseracT was fucking awesome, Animals as Leaders was brilliant and played an awesome set of new and older material, and BtBaM did an epic set. Definitely a concert that was worth it.

I also got to talk to Paul a bit before the show, talked about guitars and touring and such. I'd call this my favorite concert of 2011.


----------



## DanielFromSpace

Slunk Dragon said:


> I saw them on the tenth when they came to Detroit.
> 
> TesseracT was fucking awesome, Animals as Leaders was brilliant and played an awesome set of new and older material, and BtBaM did an epic set. Definitely a concert that was worth it.
> 
> I also got to talk to Paul a bit before the show, talked about guitars and touring and such. I'd call this my favorite concert of 2011.



I saw them the 2nd, and I'd agree, but I'm seeing Protest the Hero and Scale the Summit in December haha. 

It was definitely amazing though.


----------



## Diggy

Caught the show last nite in STL.. 2 new songs from AAL were pretty sweet.. and Tosin's white Ibanez 8.. 

as for TesseracT.. would sound better without a singer. Great music, just seems like the singer is always searching for the right times to sing.

BTBAM.. good stuff.. I enjoyed the others more.


----------



## DLG

Diggy said:


> as for TesseracT.. would sound better without a singer. Great music, just seems like the singer is always searching for the right times to sing.



I've never thought about it this way, but this totally makes sense now that I think about it


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I caught the show in st.louis last night too.
Tesseract - musically they hit the right parts, but it was boreing as hell. It was just chugging on the low string and the singer sucks

animals as leaders - once again, technically right, but boreing as well. they just stood there and did absolutly nothing. not to mention, you cant make out half the shit they are playing. 

btbam - they were pretty fucking awesome. they highlighted each member and just put on a great show


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I caught the show in st.louis last night too.
> Tesseract - musically they hit the right parts, but it was boreing as hell. It was just chugging on the low string and the singer sucks
> 
> animals as leaders - once again, technically right, but boreing as well. they just stood there and did absolutly nothing. not to mention, you cant make out half the shit they are playing.
> 
> btbam - they were pretty fucking awesome. they highlighted each member and just put on a great show


----------



## GSingleton

anomynous said:


> No one can match BTBAM's stage presence?
> 
> I love BTBAM, but come on. Stage Presence is the one thing they lack.




you sir are blind like stevie wonder.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Sorry. Didn't mean to be a dick


----------



## MartinMTL

Are they playing White Walls on this tour?


----------



## MartinMTL

MartinMTL said:


> Are they playing White Walls on this tour?



oh, nevermind. Just scrolled through the setlist very quickly.


----------



## Hybrid138

All three were great but BTBAM kicked my ass. The medley was incredible. Awesome show. Meet few members from each band. Tesseract wasn't mixed well and was hard to hear for some reason?


----------



## Levi79

Went to buy tickets for the Edmonton date. Fuck being 17  Life ruined.


----------



## MacTown09

Saw em in Dallas on the 18th:

Tesseract: I walked in right as they started and it was freakin killer. They sounded super tight and Coleman sounded awesome. His voice fits extremely well and his screams are the most brutal thing ever. 

AAL: Freakin awesome. Tosin was smiling and laughin and having fun while they were all just tight as hell. They did some cool improv and kept the music running the whole time straight through.

BTBAM: I left after about 5 minutes of them cuz they really arent my thing. Really the place was more crowded when AAL was playing than when they played.

When I left I got to tell Elliot Coleman how awesome he was which felt kinda awkward and groupie like but hey! Once you guys see them I am sure you will be compelled to tell him that too. 



Ughhh this show was also a big GAS attack. 2 RGD 7s followed by 2 LACS Ibanez 8s with a stack of 3 Axe Fx's piled up on stage. It was like sevenstring.org threw up on stage.


----------



## technomancer

Saw Tesseract live last night, gotta' say it was a great show and Elliot was freaking amazing. I can't wait for a CD with him on it... though hopefully he's a bit higher in the mix than the recording that was posted 

Only downside was the sound guy kept turning everything up as the set went on, so by the last song of their set the PA was getting a bit muddy... pissed me off as they were dead-on performance wise.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'd love to see Tesseract live. 

Btw, shouldn't some of you mods make a Tesseract megathread too? It would be kinda logical since it's discussed somewhat often here and a huge part of this forum is liking Tesseract.


----------



## Ralyks

Got my tickets for the NYC show. Psyched. Anyone know if they're selling the "One" vinyls at the shows still?


----------



## anomynous

They were gone in St Louis a month ago, but you can get them at cmdsitro's site


----------



## Tang

Acle posted pics of his new Mayones custom on TesseracT's FB.. looks lovely.







Acle Kahney (TesseracT) - Mayones promo | Facebook


----------



## drmosh

Tang said:


> Acle posted pics of his new Mayones custom on TesseracT's FB.. looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acle Kahney (TesseracT) - Mayones promo | Facebook



sweet, he's in the 2012 ibby catalogue too


----------



## theo

That finish is nice! any idea how it's done? or what wood that is?


----------



## Genome

Tried really hard, but I just can't get into Elliot's vocals. Dan was a much better fit.

Just my two cents.


----------



## drmosh

theo said:


> That finish is nice! any idea how it's done? or what wood that is?



Looks like swamp ash, which has a pretty distinct grain so it's possible to apply a first "deep" stain into the grain and then another one on top. I think that's how it's done anyway.

I love how that looks


----------



## ManBeast

Saw a post on their facebook about a new EP? Anyone have details?


----------



## Prydogga

I don't think I've seen any details, other than Elliot saying there will be an EP and an album this year.

That, and Amos putting out tabs for the 'EP version' of April, with a tentative EP title of Perspective.


----------



## ManBeast

Prydogga said:


> I don't think I've seen any details, other than Elliot saying there will be an EP and an album this year.
> 
> That, and Amos putting out tabs for the 'EP version' of April, with a tentative EP title of Perspective.



Ya I was referencing his bass tab post, I don't follow elliot so I missed that one.


----------



## anomynous

Acoustic EP "Perspective" coming in Spring, new album later this year


----------



## MobiusR

OMG

TESSERACT - "April" Bass Video - YouTube!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

MobiusR said:


> OMG
> 
> TESSERACT - "April" Bass Video - YouTube!



So unbelievably good. :sploosh:


----------



## crg123

Wow that Mayones has such a gorgeous finish. 

I'm really interested in the new EP. I wonder if its going to consist of all old songs transformed into acoustic versions or a mix of new material and old. Either way it'll be good to hear Eliot. I had my reservations but he did an awesome job when I saw him live. 

The whole acoustic thing is kind of a curve ball in my opinion. I really wouldnt have expected it but I trust the band to create some awesome music down the road including this EP.


----------



## Ralyks

crg123 said:


> I'm really interested in the new EP. I wonder if its going to consist of all old songs transformed into acoustic versions or a mix of new material and old.



Believe it's 3 reworked tracks from One, and a 'surprise' cover.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

Taste of things to come


----------



## Ralyks

Any idea when you guys will be putting the EP out?


----------



## Mysticlamp

good lord


----------



## bigswifty

Majestic


----------



## brynotherhino

This is just so tasty!!


----------



## Alpenglow

I've watched it 5 times already  it's just so good!


----------



## lemeker

that video just made my day....


----------



## Housty00

The "surprise" cover is going to be Dream Brother, isn't it?


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

ps anyone remember Days Of The New? Actually, never mind


----------



## Sikthness

ElliotOMNOM said:


> ps anyone remember Days Of The New? Actually, never mind





Hm sounds very interesting. I thought Dan was the best part about Tesseract before, but I am likin the vocals a lot here. Good shit, ill be keepin an eye out for this.


----------



## travis bickle

damn elliot, this sounds fucken great.


----------



## Flashes

It's so beautiful..
:')


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Any chance of releasing that teaser you guys put out right after you joined? The lowering the tone tour thing? I love that sample


----------



## leonardo7

I think it sounds amazing from what I can hear. This is gonna be a trip! Greatly looking forward to it.


----------



## Ralyks

WHEEEEEN?!
Ahem... Yes, sounds brilliant


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Any chance of releasing that teaser you guys put out right after you joined? The lowering the tone tour thing? I love that sample



my audition thing?


----------



## brynotherhino

Sir, I am excite.


----------



## ROAR

what is with people quoting the OP post...

Elliot + TesseracT = RAD.


----------



## anomynous

ElliotOMNOM said:


> my audition thing?


If this was your audition


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

ElliotOMNOM said:


> my audition thing?


Yes that thing. It's fucking amazing.


----------



## Alpenglow

I love it.  I'm definitely preordering this! Mos' bass playthrough was sick too.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Still TesseracT! Can not wait! New material later this year!


----------



## GSingleton

hmm.....no comment yet....need to listen more to determine how I feel.


----------



## Prydogga

The responses on facebook were atrocious, I feel sorry for you Elliot, TesseracT fans on facebook (at a glance, not all, of course,) are just bad at internet discourse. 

I for one am very interested, and the video had a very cool vibe going, I know it revolved around the Eden 2.0 video, but it felt more surreal and engaging. 

I'm most excited about the Dream Brother cover, as that's one of my favourite songs of all time, and definitely my favourite Jeff Buckley tune.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Has Jeff Buckley come back from the dead? :/


----------



## DLG

honestly, I'm pretty done with these songs


----------



## technomancer

Meh screw the haters, will buy


----------



## Prydogga

Scar Symmetry said:


> Has Jeff Buckley come back from the dead? :/



Listening to this version of Dream Brother makes me notice how far Elliot has come, he doesn't sound much like Jeff to me anymore, which I like, but I'm sure from the clip, he'll still do a great job at covering that song, the previous version with Dan wasn't nearly as good IMO.


----------



## gunch

Sadly I don't know all that much about Tesseract and it's past members.


----------



## revclay

Sounds pretty cool. Just wish there were more new songs. In time, I suppose.


----------



## The Beard

Sounds awesome  I'll get this when it comes out for sure, I like your vocals a lot better than Dan's to be honest. 
Dan's screaming made the Concealing Fate album unlistenable to me 

Although I do wish there were new songs like others mentioned, but the wait for new songs will be worth it


----------



## kamello

silverabyss said:


> Sadly I don't know all that much about Tesseract and it's past members.





Believe, it`s better that way 




loved Dan, but the teaser/trailer/whatever is great 

excellent work Elliot, pretty excited about the ep  , do you plan on doing some `harsh` vocals in the future like in some OMNOM material?

oh, and are you involved with anything guitar-related in the future album or EP?


----------



## TheFerryMan

still really on the fence about this. though i do plan to buy it. 

Dan Or Elliot, I'm still a fan.


----------



## technomancer

revclay said:


> Sounds pretty cool. Just wish there were more new songs. In time, I suppose.



Yeah I'm betting this release is only happening to get something out with Elliot on it. I'd imagine a new full-length will probably be this fall or next spring


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Good god i cannot wait for a full length with Elliot.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

Prydogga said:


> The responses on facebook were atrocious, I feel sorry for you Elliot, TesseracT fans on facebook (at a glance, not all, of course,) are just bad at internet discourse.
> 
> I for one am very interested, and the video had a very cool vibe going, I know it revolved around the Eden 2.0 video, but it felt more surreal and engaging.
> 
> I'm most excited about the Dream Brother cover, as that's one of my favourite songs of all time, and definitely my favourite Jeff Buckley tune.



ah, it's all good. Can't say I was surprised


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

i wonder how long it's going to take until people actually stop hating Elliot?


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

...just take my money...

This sounds fantastic, the re-interpretations of songs will be ace to hear in full, cannot wait!


----------



## leonardo7

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> i wonder how long it's going to take until people actually stop hating Elliot?



I know what you mean. Its like still? These guys are still bitchin? I guess they will always be there. Back in the day the haters would have never been heard but now they have the internet as a platform. It goes with the territory.


----------



## revclay

technomancer said:


> Yeah I'm betting this release is only happening to get something out with Elliot on it. I'd imagine a new full-length will probably be this fall or next spring



Makes sense. I do like that the songs have been re-worked a bit in some cases to incorporate more of the clean, spacey moments of TesseracT. Reminds me a bit of what Cynic did with Re-Traced. If it is any indication of what the new material might sound like, I am excited.


----------



## Lasik124

GSingleton said:


> hmm.....no comment yet....need to listen more to determine how I feel.



This is how I Feel. I think its easy to compare and be disappointed because I'm looking to hear Dan's voice on his parts.

I think its only fair to reserve thoughts until we hear songs that are his. I think it will give us a more inside picture, and full expression of your style.

Either way I'll be checking this out


----------



## Kapee

Tesseract is boring as fuck! I bet next album also includes all the songs we've already heard... Three times. Just IMO and haters gonna hate


----------



## toiletstand

cant wait for this ep.


----------



## mos

A year ago we decided that we'd do an acoustic session with our friends at Metal Injection to help promote a North American tour and the release of our debut album. The session took place in Brooklyn, NY on the day of our NYC show, and went really well. So much so that the band and the fans felt we should expand upon this appraoch to the songs we chose. TesseracT being TesseracT however meant that we were on tour for most of last year. So we had no time to do this...until now. 

It was really exciting to work out how to make these songs work in the acoustic realm. A totally different perspective was required, and we're really happy with the result. It's a massive curveball, and I'm sure it will be a massive shock to our fans, as although it sounds like TesseracT in every possible way, it is very much an exploration of a totally different and brand new side to us. 

The EP quickly evolved from just a bare bones raw acoustic collection, to an acoustic inspired EP. The reason for this is simple. We love to experiment and see how far we can take things. The studio is both a canvas and laboratory for us, where we like to explore both the technical production elements as well as the artistic creative elements. 

As the band is now transatlantic, we had to solve the issue of writing and recording whilst still staying within budget and schedule. 
So, this EP ended up seing recorded in 3 different studios, with 4 different engineers, 2 producers in 2 different continents. We were also lucky enough to have the guidance and advice of our friend Aidan O'Brian from Shadowboxer, who helped us with the piano arrangements for the opening track on the EP. 

It sounds nothing like our demos for the second album. It's simply the last stage of the promotion for album 1. 

We've started doing the final demos for album 2 and will finish it as soon as we can. Which is to say, when it's finished, haha.


----------



## S-O

Fuck the hate! I dig it.


----------



## powerofze

well done GB!


----------



## Fred

Kapee said:


> Tesseract is boring as fuck! I bet next album also includes all the songs we've already heard... Three times. Just IMO and haters gonna hate



This post is boring as fuck! I bet your next one also includes all the same meaningless denigrations we've already heard... Three times. Just IMO and haters gonna hate.

Oh look. I can make equally futile and pointless posts. How fun. Cool, you don't like the band. You find the lack of new material over the past year or so to be unsatisfactory. That is a shame. I still can't find a purpose to your post, though.

Anyway, I'm not sure why I'm still surprised when forum-dwellers are quite such predictable, dead-end tedium merchants. Looking forward to the EP and to some new material as and when the album's finished.


----------



## MarkPopkie

ElliotOMNOM said:


> ps anyone remember Days Of The New? Actually, never mind


Touch, Peel and Stand.
yup. i heard it too....


----------



## anomynous

I'm still amazed that people are pissed about the concealing fate EP being on the album.



Do people not know how 95% of EPs work?


----------



## DLG

anomynous said:


> I'm still amazed that people are pissed about the concealing fate EP being on the album.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people not know how 95% of EPs work?



umm, I don't really give a shit, but 95 percent of EPs don't work like that.


----------



## anomynous

Most of the EPs I've come across have 3-5 songs on them, with most of the songs making it onto the following album. 


But in regards to Teseract, it was made crystal clear the only reason the Concealing Fate EP exists was to sell on that Devin Townsend tour


----------



## Kapee

Most of EP's i've seen has unreleased song's that didnt make it in the album.


----------



## Fred

> It is worth noting that everyone is entitled to their opinion, and that is a beautiful thing that should stand above all others. But, here are the facts from TesseracT's point of view as there appears to be some confusion over the issue of our next release:
> 
> We feel too much has been read into this release, perhaps? Or that too little has been read, maybe?
> 
> We are releasing this EP because it has been scheduled to be released for 12 months now. It would be fair to say that we have been very open about the release of an acoustic inspired EP as part of the first album campaign ever since we decided upon the idea a year ago. Which incidentally was also before the release of 'One'. We then performed the acoustic session this EP is based on in NYC with Metal Injection in April or May last year. But, as we were on tour for most of last year December/January ended up being the first time we had to finish the EP. And due to release schedules at our label being what they are, it normally takes 3-6 months between completion and release.
> 
> Yes, we're recording new material for the new album. We'll no doubt release one track off this in the summer or autumn before the release. The new album will be finished this year. And released either this autumn or early next year depending upon CMs release schedule of which we have no power over, sorry. And really 12-18 months should be a good album campaign. Currently we're at about 11 months since the release of One, and 18 months after the very limited edition US only release of the EP 'Concealing Fate' which was only to be sold during our first North American tour with DTP. But, life is what it is, and we have been forced to push things forward because of the line up change imposed upon us. Please understand however, we will not rush any release.
> 
> It's cool if you don't dig the EP, as it's not anything like our previous sound, and that is something that we're really excited about. We LOVE to experiment, and accept that sometimes this may not be to everyone's liking. Life would be very boring if we gave everyone what they felt they wanted, however. So, we'll continue to do what we feel we do best. Which to some degree is tantamount to audio exploration. However, the EP is not an indication of new material in anyway. And none of the songs will appear on the next album. It's an EP of an acoustic session we once did. That is all. An EP that our fans asked to be officially released. We're certain we made this very clear. It also features the current members of the band, performing each song in their own way and produced to sound the way that we feel is best.
> 
> It's been both wonderful and frustrating to see the passionate responses. We do however love that it has sparked such an emotion from everyone. Please do remember that your judgements are being made from small clips. It's a very different approach to create fire and passion in the 'acoustic' setting. One that takes a whole song to do, in our opinion.
> 
> Thanks for the love/hate guys : )
> 
> TesseracT



Classy. And yet sad that the band felt a need to justify themselves in such a manner. Ah well.


----------



## mos

Well, for those of you that are interested in the EP, it is available to pre-order now. 
European webstore: TesseracT - The Official UK & European Online Store
North American webstore: Tesseract | Merchconnectioninc.com

Thanks guys! 

Amos


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

mos said:


> Well, for those of you that are interested in the EP, it is available to pre-order now.
> European webstore: TesseracT - The Official UK & European Online Store
> North American webstore: Tesseract | Merchconnectioninc.com
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Amos



Done and done, good sir.


----------



## bulb

i know elliot from this band personally!
he signed my shirt, and he is bascially my friend!
one time at a show he recognized me and gave me the metal horns from the stage
i think we are gonna get married


----------



## tbb529

bulb said:


> i know elliot from this band personally!
> he signed my shirt, and he is bascially my friend!
> one time at a show he recognized me and gave me the metal horns from the stage
> i think we are gonna get married



haha the sad part is i have a story thats kinda similar (and it makes me feel like a total fanboy to tell it)...

after running late to the Charlotte show of the BTBAM/AAL/Tess tour and only catching 3 songs of Tess's set, I talked to Elliot afterwards and told him I was gonna try to drive to the N. Myrtle beach show just to see them (which is a 5 hour round trip from where I live). He actually guestlisted me, and when they came on stage, he saw me, pointed and winked, and then gave me the rest of his water bottle when they finished. Elliot was definitely my mancrush for awhile 

and for the record I know you're actually his friend in real life and just making a silly post...it just prompted me to post my fanboy story haha


----------



## anomynous

Merch Connection, the bane of thrifty people everywhere.....


----------



## matt397

anomynous said:


> Merch Connection, the bane of thrifty people who just want to get there shit within the same MONTH as the release and without it being destroyed and without essentially being told to fuck off when inquiring about any of the aforementioned....



Fixed !


----------



## anomynous

Not to mention shipping costing as much as whatever you're buying


----------



## Djent

Just in: The band has pulled out of playing Bamboozle to concentrate on recording their second album.

Smart idea?


----------



## ScottyB724

Sounds good to me !


----------



## musikizlife

Djent said:


> Just in: The band has pulled out of playing Bamboozle to concentrate on recording their second album.
> 
> Smart idea?



Smart for me, cause I didn't really want to go in the first place this year and now i most definitely dont want to go!

I'd rather hear the new album than stand all day while a bunch of mediocre bands play to wait for one great (maybe) 40 minute set


----------



## Ralyks

musikizlife said:


> I'd rather hear the new album than stand all day while a bunch of mediocre bands play to wait for one great (maybe) 40 minute set



I feel like they would have been lucky to get 30.

I say smart idea. I'm sure you guys can get onto another, grander festival stateside...

... And now I'm trying to picture you guys doing Bonnaroo. That'd actually be freakin' sweet... New album, NEW ALBUM! FOCUS!


----------



## Djent

Tracklist for Perspective:
1. Perfection
2. April
3. Origin
4. Dream Brother (Jeff Buckley cover)
5. Eden 2.0

iTunes bonus: instrumentals for all five tracks


----------



## anomynous

Kinda disappointed Eden 2.0's on there...unless it's an acoustic version or the full 9 min version.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I think it's just the normal Eden 2.0


----------



## anomynous

I would assume so, but in that case it's disappointing


----------



## mos

1) Perfection
2) April
3) Origin
4) Dream Brother
5) Eden 2.0

There has been a lot of info regarding this. It is simply the CD version of an acoustic session we did last year. Fans asked for it. If we were to do more tracks then the new album, (which we are working on right now) would have been delayed.


----------



## Tali

Mos, less sevenstring and more writing


----------



## mos

lol...was browsing whilst a track was bouncing down.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Perspective, i want it.


----------



## brutalwizard

NEW SONG, well the jeff buckly cover

TesseracT Exclusive! TesseracT 'Dream Brother' Premiere - Metal Hammer - page 0


----------



## DLG

certainly doesn't suck or ruin the song, but I can't say that this cover adds anything new whatsoever to the original or gives me any reason to listen to it again


----------



## Genome

Having not really heard the song before (shoot me), I loved it!

And Elliot's vocals are great.


----------



## sahaal

well I enjoy the living shit out of that


----------



## ManBeast

another song Dan's already recorded? Time for some original material, you're not doing Elliot any favors.


----------



## anomynous

Can't tell if troll, or if joking.


Recording a video =/= recording.



Plus it's a cover....and Elliot sounds way better on this than Dan did.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Are people really saying TesseracT should put up new material after what they have done (posting free, new material to forums for years)? There are a huge amount of new music you people have NEVER heard, go listen to that in the meantime. TesseracT has gone through a lineup change and that must drain some power from writing songs and working on new recordings.

Give the guys a break and take what they give to you. It's like fans have become an extra band member that kicks you in the ass the second you don't do new material... it's not like TesseracT could be inspired to do new music every single second.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed

I'm not huge on this attitude that the second you say something negative about Elliot, you're immediately being neophobic and not giving Elliot a fair chance. I hold Elliot in very high regard as a vocalist and I think the tracks he did with Haunted Shores were really excellent.
However, I just don't feel that he fits in to the slower, more ambient vibe that Tesseract (and Dan) do so well. I thought Eden 2.0 was alright (other than that middle section, dafuq?), but here I really don't think he fits in at all.
I never heard Dan's version and I was hoping when I heard something I wouldn't be comparing to Dan that I'd get more fond of Elliot but, alas, it's not the case :/

I hope they continue to be successful, but I don't think that I'll ever fully come round (which is a crying shame).

*Awaits the slew of "they can do what they want" and "you just can't deal with change, man" based comments*


----------



## VILARIKA

^ I feel the same. What Elliot does with Zelliack sounds like he fits right in, but TesseracT not so much. Still, it's good stuff. But this middle section in Eden that you're referring to, is it the part that he says "it breaks my heart" ?


----------



## anomynous

They're working on the album right now, I mean seriously. 


It's ridiculous how demanding Tesseract's fans are. An album and acoustic EP in the span of a year, plus a new album coming out 6-8 months later isn't enough?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

anomynous said:


> They're working on the album right now, I mean seriously.
> 
> 
> It's ridiculous how demanding Tesseract's fans are. An album and acoustic EP in the span of a year, plus a new album coming out 6-8 months later isn't enough?



This, and I don't really think that something should be "enough" for fans. It's the band making music, you just happen to like what they do. 

But on the other hand, forums are for expressing opinions and discussing opinions (along with discussing and sharing information), so I can't blame people for saying such things, but again, they can't blame me for saying what I want as well.


----------



## Mark Lewis

I think it's more the case that when the album dropped it was songs that had already been heard on concealing fate, and prevously before...April...Sunrise etc etc...

Still not a great reason for all the yoghurt slinging...But that's the bigger picture as to why there's unrest


----------



## rjnix_0329

I am pretty excited to get my copy of Perspective, and even though it took me a few listens I am really starting to dig Elliot's voice. That being said, I am ready to hear Elliot singing some metal! I really like what we've got so far, and obviously they are putting out an insane amount of material, but I am pretty interested to hear what they come up with when they start writing original, TesseracT-y masterpieces.


----------



## anomynous

Good Buddy Elliot's vocals 



Dan who?


----------



## spawnofthesith

Man, I wish I could get into the new vocals 

Not saying that negatively at all though, its not them, its me


----------



## jjfiegel

According to the tracking information I should have my Perspective EP tomorrow. So excited. I put on Eden 2.0 the other day and it finally clicked for me. Eden is my favorite TesseracT, so the new version rubbed me the wrong way (loved the screaming, wish it was in 2.0), but it finally clicked for me. Really excited for this EP.


----------



## rjnix_0329

I'm in the same boat, jjfiegel. It took a couple of listens, a little time away from it, and then another fresh listen but I am finally hooked. I can't wait to get my copy, either!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Perspective | got-djent.com

The rating was 2.8 before my vote. Just posting this here so it would get a little more votes than 5.

Also: the EP is freaking good. Elliot fits perfectly. If you appreciate TesseracT as musicians then you might as well appreciate their choice for a new singer. I'm not saying you should like it, just appreciate it; it's their music after all.


----------



## Ralyks

Got the EP off iTunes. Perfection remake... my god.
Also, I like how they bring back the heavy riff in the beginning of the original Eden back for the end of the new Eden. The simple things.


----------



## MacTown09

My favorite thing is that you can actual easily understand what Elliot is saying. He is a great singer and really completes this band.


----------



## DLG

I can't take the vocals. the buckley cover is decent because you can tell that he's one of elliot's biggest influences, but it doesn't do anything that the original doesn't do better. 

Can't take his voice on the other stuff. He has that American, teenager accent/delivery thing going on that I can't stomach. 

Always thought Tesseract were pretty boring but listened to them because Dan gave them this sort of regal, cinematic prog rock feel with the vocals. All of that is gone now. 

Ah well, at least they didn't lose a huge fan, just a casual one.


----------



## jjcor

No matter how many times I listen to Elliots vocals I just can't get into them. One of the biggest reasons I loved Tesseract was because of Dan's voice. Elliot is amazing, dont get me wrong but like has been said numerous times "it just doesnt fit." Hope I can get used to it cause they're such amazing musicians.


----------



## anomynous

Elliot fits better than Dan


imo


----------



## Equivoke

I would still wait before judging Elliott's compatibility with the band, as he's still only doing Dan's vocal parts. 

I can't wait for some new material with him, and I think it will definitely be better lyrically than Dan's stuff.


----------



## MacTown09

Equivoke said:


> I would still wait before judging Elliott's compatibility with the band, as he's still only doing Dan's vocal parts.
> 
> I can't wait for some new material with him, and I think it will definitely be better lyrically than Dan's stuff.


 
I thought dream brother was one that he wrote. If so, it makes sense cuz its the one that is stuck in my head like crazy afer only a couple of listens.


----------



## DLG

dream brother is a cover


----------



## Djent

To all the Elliot haters:
TesseracT audition (Deception) by Elliotcoleman on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Blows away Dan's version by a mile.


----------



## DLG

hmm I would maybe agree with you after simply reading your very sure post on the matter, but after listening to it, I'll have to say no, it's a lot less enjoyable than dan's performance to me.


----------



## HighGain510

DLG said:


> certainly doesn't suck or ruin the song, but I can't say that this cover adds anything new whatsoever to the original or gives me any reason to listen to it again





DLG said:


> I can't take the vocals. the buckley cover is decent because you can tell that he's one of elliot's biggest influences, but it doesn't do anything that the original doesn't do better.
> 
> Can't take his voice on the other stuff. He has that American, teenager accent/delivery thing going on that I can't stomach.
> 
> Always thought Tesseract were pretty boring but listened to them because Dan gave them this sort of regal, cinematic prog rock feel with the vocals. All of that is gone now.





DLG said:


> hmm I would maybe agree with you after simply reading your very sure post on the matter, but after listening to it, I'll have to say no, it's a lot less enjoyable than dan's performance to me.



For someone who CLEARLY doesn't like the material, you sure do have a lot to say about it.  Shame it's all negative. 




DLG said:


> Ah well, at least they didn't lose a huge fan, just a casual one.



I'm sure they're crying themselves to sleep about it right now.


----------



## DLG

Well his post was so convincing I was questioning myself and my taste, so I had to take another listen. But as it turns out, what he stated was an opinion and not a fact. 

I'm quite relieved now.


----------



## HighGain510

DLG said:


> Well his post was so convincing I was questioning myself and my taste, so I had to take another listen. But as it turns out, what he stated was an opinion and not a fact.
> 
> I'm quite relieved now.



It's a good thing your reading comprehension skills are so advanced, most others would have missed the part where he stated it was a fact, not an opinion. Oh wait...  The condescending attitude in your posts is most annoying, dude. Seriously, you just come off as completely pretentious.  I'm struggling to remember a post of yours in this section that wasn't bashing the topic of discussion and that is just plain sad.


----------



## DLG

HighGain510 said:


> It's a good thing your reading comprehension skills are so advanced, most others would have missed the part where he stated it was a fact, not an opinion. Oh wait...  The condescending attitude in your posts is most annoying, dude. Seriously, you just come off as completely pretentious.  I'm struggling to remember a post of yours in this section that wasn't bashing the topic of discussion and that is just plain sad.



I just need to use more smileys man, I'm messing around. 

every time I've commented it was on something different, the first song elliot sang on, the jeff buckley cover, and this audition, it's not like I keep coming in to say I don't like one thing (like that one guy in that complains about the production on the new veil of maya every three days). 

I give everything a fair listen and then state my very important internet opinion. 

you'll see that my opinions on the matter are all a lot less condescending than "to all the elliot haters, this blows dan's version away"

my opinion every time has been "eh, doesn't do anything for me, enjoy dan's singing a lot more" not "yo this blows, dan killz this dood bring dan back bros plz"


----------



## bigswifty

I find it really hard getting into Elliot's vocal style over the music of TesseracT. 
Considering that he is re-doing Dan's vocal parts, he is likely a ways from his comfort zone, but his sandbox style doesn't click with the instrumental aspect for me.

I enjoy both Elliot and Dan's vocals, and both are exceptional vocalists but the difference between the two in TesseracT is their execution. Dan's vocals bloomed out of the mix and echoed in and out, whereas Elliot's vocals seem to pop out at you as a separate entity. In that respect, Dan wins for me. I wish I could hear Elliot slightly less extravagant in his vocal range and accents (when covering Dan's parts) so I could compare tonally how his voice sits over their older material. But of course that's not Elliot's style 

I keep thinking that maybe Elliot's tracks could use some more echo/reverb/sit back in the mix a bit?

All this is IMO, and hopefully someone would like to provide an alternate perspective  Punny, eh?

That being said, I still think this is one of the best sounding TesseracT moments and Elliot's best performance with the band. 



F*cking incredible.


----------



## bhakan

dbrozz said:


> Dan's vocals bloomed out of the mix and echoed in and out, whereas Elliot's vocals seem to pop out at you as a separate entity.


I think that's a really good way of describing it, but I actually really like Elliot's style. I personally like Elliot's vocals better as as a focal point of the song, where Dan's really highlghted the song as a whole more, since they seemed to be more a part of the ambiance rather than on top of it. They both have different styles, and are both phenomenal, so picking a favorite would be really hard.


----------



## TimSE

DLG said:


> my opinion every time has been "eh, doesn't do anything for me, enjoy dan's singing a lot more" not "yo this blows, dan killz this dood bring dan back bros plz"



Agreed


----------



## Sikthness

Don't jump down the guys throat cuz he has a different opinion. Elliot is a fantastic singer, and very talented, but I much prefer Dan as well. Simply a personal preference thing. This is a 'discussion' forum, not a mindless praise forum. I don't like it when someone comments something useless like "this band is fuckin gay, they blow dick', cuz its not constructive. Its ok if someone doesn't dig your favorite band.


----------



## tbb529

I love Tesseract, both Dan and Elliot fronted.


----------



## wannabguitarist

dbrozz said:


> F*cking incredible.




This is why I'm not at all concerned about liking the vocals on the next album. This whole clip is awesome


----------



## Volteau

Djent said:


> To all the Elliot haters:
> TesseracT audition (Deception) by Elliotcoleman on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Blows away Dan's version by a mile.



I have to whole-heartedly disagree. I thought Dan put more emotion to what he was singing. Especially in the first "So my demons" part. I still like Elliot, though (and he certainly does this song justice).


----------



## VILARIKA

So it seems most people prefer Dan, but Elliot is also fine, it's been repeated many times. Now that's out of the way, can we discuss anything more than comparisons between the two vocalists?


----------



## rjnix_0329

VILARIKA said:


> So it seems most people prefer Dan, but Elliot is also fine, it's been repeated many times. Now that's out of the way, can we discuss anything more than comparisons between the two vocalists?



THIS.

As soon as I get my copy of Perspective, you betcha!


----------



## Volteau

rjnix_0329 said:


> THIS.
> 
> As soon as I get my copy of Perspective, you betcha!



And this again!


----------



## legolas151

OMG just heard his audition.. really great stuff, gives a whole new atmosphere to the song.. still I prefer Dan live


----------



## CloudAC

Im really enjoying the acoustic EP, the only song im not digging is Elliot's rendition of Origin. Especially 1:38 onwards, it feels like he's really struggling to his those notes. Everything else is fantastic though, im loving April. 

It just gets me more stoked to hear some new material with Elliot, he really is an incredible vocalist. I'll miss Dan, im pretty sure everyone will but I have no doubt that TesseracT will still be fucking awesome.


----------



## isispelican

im reading some weird things on elliot's fb


----------



## matt397

isispelican said:


> im reading some weird things on elliot's fb



He basically flat out stated that he is no longer in the band anymore on Formspring...

Elliot Coleman (Elliotcoleman) | Formspring

Soo Sooree, me no how to screen shot....

This saddens me a little, I thought he would of done well with them chaps. I know Elliot posts here and I thought at one time Acle was posting here, would be nice to find out if this is just a sick joke.


----------



## ROAR

Broke down and bought Perspective on iTunes. 
$5.99 is such a good deal,
And Elliot just fucking rules 

When will that song from the 2011 tour come out?!


----------



## jjfiegel

Wait, what? I talked to Elliot on the 23 about TesseracT and nothing from his words or tone indicated such.


----------



## ROAR

Uhhh wait Elliot is out? 
Well now I am no longer interested in TesseracT,
Sad


----------



## technomancer

matt397 said:


> He basically flat out stated that he is no longer in the band anymore on Formspring...
> 
> Elliot Coleman (Elliotcoleman) | Formspring
> 
> Soo Sooree, me no how to screen shot....
> 
> This saddens me a little, I thought he would of done well with them chaps. I know Elliot posts here and I thought at one time Acle was posting here, would be nice to find out if this is just a sick joke.



Well now, that makes me much less interested in their next album 

Then again at the rate their writing goes 90% of it will still be songs from the last album in different arrangements


----------



## HighGain510

Wow wtf. Majorly bummed. I agree with your post too, Steve.  No real "new" material from them in their 2 recent releases.  Hope the actual story gets posted up soon, always sucks finding out about news like this with nothing posted from the band whatsoever.


----------



## anomynous

what the fuck


No way.


----------



## anomynous

I'm really hoping we're all reading that the wrong way.


I can't see any posts on Elliot's fb page.


----------



## -One-

I left him a post on his Fb, and he's always been super cool to me in the past and replied, so I'm hoping he'll clear this up for us. I'll let you guys know if he does.


----------



## Dayviewer

Would be really sad to see him go to be honest, thought he is/was great with them, wondering how long it would take for Tesseract to find another guy who's as good as Dan and Elliot


----------



## VILARIKA

Q: If you weren't in TesseracT what would you be doing?

Elliot: You mean what am I doing now?



This took me by surprise, and it's sad to hear. I'm not jumping to conclusions that this is all true, but there are some signs of difficulty for the band. Location is an issue for them, I would hate to have my entire band in one country and then one single member in a different country.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Just no. No. No. No. No. No.


----------



## rjnix_0329

Boy...that would be a surprise. I was (am?) really very excited to hear new material with Elliot. Anxiously awaiting confirmation...


----------



## CloudAC

Well that was really unexpected  Hopefully he was just fucking around.


----------



## isispelican

This is just MY OPINION (again JUST AN OPINION) but i think Tesseract could be over. The next live shows are in October, so almost a year withouth touring (if i am not mistaken) and just an EP release. I realize that its not easy with Elliot living in the US, but then again thats way too lazy. Look at Periphery, AAL, VOM etc. , they practically live on the road and rarely have more than 2-3 weeks just for themselves at home.


----------



## CloudAC

^^ I refuse to believe this.


----------



## anomynous

Hopefully Elliot's just trolling, since him and Misha love to do that.


----------



## DLG

he took tesseract out of his twitter bio apparently

it says "musician and gamer I play with zelliack/sky eats airplane I enjoy touring and avoiding adulthood"


----------



## dooredge

This sucks.


----------



## anomynous

*facepalm* 

I'm sure it won't be official until next week at the earliest.


Tesseract at this point should be either an instrumental band, or be like Slash's first album and have different singers on every song. Either way, if this is true, I'm losing interest in the band. You can't keep having revolving doors with singers.



At least Periphery did it before any material was officially released.


----------



## DLG

I youtubed zelliack out of curiosity and honestly, this is exactly what elliot needs to be doing. his voice was made for that kind of stuff, never saw him as a metal singer.


----------



## IB-studjent-

Great news : Hey guys, the big news for today is that Acle Kahney of the mighty Tesseract is now part of the S7G family. We are all huge fans of his band and beyond happy to be working with him. Here is his new signature guitar....the AK7. Welcome to the team mate!






EDIT: It's a facebook pic so load it in a new tab !


----------



## CloudAC

EDIT : ^^^ That is gorgeous, love the inlay and the purpleheart.








anomynous said:


> Tesseract at this point should be either an instrumental band




Im just gonna put in this quote from Amos' MetalSucks interview. 

_


Amos said:



We kind of felt that it was lacking something. I think at the time, and I think a lot of bands do this as well, they produce instrumental music because they&#8217;re having trouble finding a vocalist that works with them. That may not be true for bands like Animals as Leaders because they&#8217;ve got one of the most incredible instrumentalists in that band. We don&#8217;t see ourselves as being that amazing on our instruments. We think the things that we do special are the sounds that we create, and part of that sound is having the human voice as well.

Click to expand...

_
But I do like your suggestion on multiple vocalists. If Elliot's truly out, well I can only wish that Dan will return. Which very likely won't happen.


----------



## anomynous

Acle Kahney | Facebook


Elliot just commented on one of Acle's posts, so maybe not.




Only basis is it would be weird to be commenting on another band member's posts immediately after you supposedly left.


----------



## Tali

Can you take a screen shot or post what they said. 
Work blocks FB :/


----------



## Angus Clark

Basically Acle posted a thingybob on the SG7 deal, and Elliot commented 'immajelly'.


----------



## IB-studjent-

I'm just in the process of ordering one, one of the only guitars I've seen that have made mw want them in a matter of seconds !


----------



## IB-studjent-

Tali said:


> Can you take a screen shot or post what they said.
> Work blocks FB :/



Acle Kahney, Hey guys, the big news for today is that Acle Kahney of the mighty Tesseract is now part of the S7G family. We are all huge fans of his band and beyond happy to be working with him. Here is his new signature guitar....the AK7. Welcome to the team mate!


----------



## MarkPopkie

Prediction: This is all very true. No trolling.

Everything in the world suggests that it's legit... As much as I love the pairing, it just never seemed feasible.

1) He lives so far away. Even with all the advances in technology, how can you have a fruitful band life when you're almost never with the band.

2) Elliot is so seemingly disinterested in the type of music he is playing. I know that diverse interests create diverse music. Lots of metal guys are influenced by non-metal music, but there just always seemed to be a distinct difference for Elliot. He hadn't even really listened to TesseracT before joining... I think that says something.

3) The almighty removal of TesseracT from public profiles is a dead giveaway these days.

4) So many 'fans' fought the change. That shit wears on you after a while when you couple it with all the other challenges above. Why keep working at it so hard when douchebags keep putting you down almost a year later?

Incredibly sad news... but I am in no way surprised by it. I was thrilled for him when they made the original announcement, but truthfully the arrangement never seemed logical to me. I won't be surprised at all if they confirm his departure... but I don't mean it in a bad way.


----------



## HighGain510

Honestly Elliot is a member of this forum. I'd love to see him post here instead of second-hand "DERP I'm friends with him on Facebook gaiz! I'll let you know what he tells me!" posts.  I'd bet Elliot will either post something on FB himself formally or if we're lucky he'll post something on here himself so everything is clear. 

My personal guess? Elliot is leaving Tesseract and focusing on Zelliack with Zack.  Not necessarily an awful thing, I'd love to see more new music from Tesseract but I love Zelliack too so if he wants to leave or is being asked to leave, and it means more material from Zelliack, I'm okay with that.


----------



## osmosis2259

Sad to hear...


----------



## DLG

what's the bloke from mutiny within doing? thought he would be a good replacement for dan originally.


----------



## Ralyks

HighGain510 said:


> My personal guess? Elliot is leaving Tesseract and focusing on Zelliack with Zack.



Not that there's anything wrong with more Zelliack, but I'm hoping to hear Elliot fronting something Metal. OMNOM's probably out of the question, seeing how Periphery's probably going to be busy for quite some time.


----------



## Tali

Well from all the hints he has dropped, it shouldnt be any surprise that he is out.

Tess may pull a surprise on us like they did with Elliot having another vocalist in the background ready to go like they did last year when they sprung Elliot out of the blue.

If not... well i guess it gives the band time to write album 2 while they hunt for a new vocalist. I forsee more canned shows in the future :/


----------



## NSXTypeZero

DLG said:


> what's the bloke from mutiny within doing? thought he would be a good replacement for dan originally.



Isn't he running with Angel Vivaldi now? 

Or perhaps that was just a studio-project type deal...

it doesn't matter. damnit he better be staying with them. doesn't apper to look good...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

You know, if he _is_ out of the band, this was an incredibly disrespectful way to go about letting us know. Obviously, nothing has been confirmed yet, but if things progress the way they appear I would lose a lot of respect for Elliot. Dropping passive-aggressive hints and removing TesseracT from his bio before allowing the band to make any type of formal announcement are childish, immature acts on his behalf. No matter what great reason(s) he might have for leaving, it wouldn't change the fact that he went about this entirely the wrong way. I would also be *really* annoyed if this turned out to be a massive troll, as some have postulated.... Anyhow, here's hoping for the best in this situation, whatever that could be.


----------



## shumitribe

says the guy named silenceisacrime 

kidding


----------



## isispelican

if its real, i think they kicked him out because a week ago he said that he is working on the album, could he have changed his mind that fast?


----------



## BlackStar7

This guy was growing on me, and he is clearly very talented, but I could never quite get into his sound with Tesseract. I feel like it usually just invites hostility now, but Dan Thompkins was just an unbelievable fit. I wish him the best either way, and wish someone could clear it up


----------



## bhakan

Is this the comment that started this discussion?

Q: If you weren't in TesseracT what would you be doing?
Elliot: You mean what am I doing now?

If so, don't you think we're reading a little too much into this? That is a very vague statement, and could be interpreted in multiple ways, but yet we've had 2 pages of discussions that are jumping to conclusions and even accusing them of being childish and such. Seems a little over the top to me, why not just ignore it for now until we have actual proof?


----------



## isispelican

bhakan said:


> Is this the comment that started this discussion?
> 
> Q: If you weren't in TesseracT what would you be doing?
> Elliot: You mean what am I doing now?
> 
> If so, don't you think we're reading a little too much into this? That is a very vague statement, and could be interpreted in multiple ways, but yet we've had 2 pages of discussions that are jumping to conclusions and even accusing them of being childish and such. Seems a little over the top to me, why not just ignore it for now until we have actual proof?


 
no, there were some posts on his fb that are now deleted


----------



## MarkPopkie

bhakan said:


> Is this the comment that started this discussion?
> 
> Q: If you weren't in TesseracT what would you be doing?
> Elliot: You mean what am I doing now?
> 
> If so, don't you think we're reading a little too much into this? That is a very vague statement, and could be interpreted in multiple ways, but yet we've had 2 pages of discussions that are jumping to conclusions and even accusing them of being childish and such. Seems a little over the top to me, why not just ignore it for now until we have actual proof?



Yeah, you're definitely right that there are other ways to interpret that... but as someone else mentioned, it wasn't just that comment. He has said many thing is the past couple weeks that seem fishy.

Now to completely shoot my argument in the foot, I should note that he just posted "typos = rumors?" on twitter... so maybe we're all just stupid and jumping to conclusions?? who knows.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

I wish we were reading too much into it, bhakan... but this pretty much nails it down

per Twitter:

"My agenda is now the complete opposite of what was previously scheduled. Stay tuned for an update over the next few days."

considering this tweet and the comment on formspring, I think it's safe to say its for real


----------



## bhakan

Ok, that makes more sense. I am now sad . I really like Elliot's stuff with Tesseract.


----------



## Ninetyfour

I can imagine their relationship being strained what with locational differences, plus the fact that they hardly knew each other when they joined the band can't have made it easy. 

It's sad if it's true, we'll have to wait it out I guess.


----------



## Dan

DLG said:


> what's the bloke from mutiny within doing? thought he would be a good replacement for dan originally.



Chris is busy writing all the stuff for his solo album. He auditioned for Monuments a few months back but the sound didnt really work, plus he wants to focus on music on his own terms.


----------



## anomynous

Article on MetalSucks about it, and this was what someone posted in the comments:



> On his facebook, one of Elliot's [I presume] close friends in real life posted on his wall saying "I heard you quit the band" (or something to that extent) to which Elliot replied "[Friend of Elliot's] tell you that?"
> If it weren't true, I would assume he would say something like "No, where did you hear that?"
> Another fan told Elliot that Perspective was like #1 on some Amazon chart, and he replied "Big fucking deal"...
> Then ANOTHER fan said something like "I'm glad you're in Tesseract, Perspective is awesome blah blah blah" and Elliot replied "Well...see the thing is... nevermind..."
> All these posts have been deleted since, so for all you know I could be making things up, but that's what I saw. These posts were already up on his wall when people first started making rumors, so it took literally like a minute to find (just so you know I don't stalk his wall for every message lol).



Well we'll miss you Elliot. I thought you fit Tesseract perfectly.


----------



## VILARIKA

It takes awhile to get official press statements from a band about a member departure, so the best thing the public can do is connect the dots and form a solid conclusion. It only sucks when some people believe in rumors and spread it like it's the truth.

It would be nice for Elliot to chime in, but i'm sure that won't be until there's already been a public statement.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He... Doesn't sound to happy.


----------



## Genome

Dan said:


> Chris is busy writing all the stuff for his solo album. He auditioned for Monuments a few months back but the sound didnt really work, plus he wants to focus on music on his own terms.



When I saw you had replied, I got all excited, then realised you were a different Dan.


----------



## ScottyB724

> Well we'll miss you Elliot. I thought you fit Tesseract perfectly.



+1


----------



## CloudAC

This is really sad news, wonder what will happen to TesseracT now...


----------



## matt397

Welp, hopefully this is all one big trollfest ? I quite enjoy Elliot's voice, from what I've seen he's quite the guitar player as well so why anyone wouldn't want him in there band I don't know but if has left tesseract then hopefully we'll hear some new Zelliack material soon...


----------



## Dan

genome said:


> When I saw you had replied, I got all excited, then realised you were a different Dan.



There is only one Dan. Me. And he is far more handsome than the Dan you are thinking of


----------



## Genome

Dan said:


> There is only one Dan. Me. And he is far more handsome than the Dan you are thinking of


----------



## wannabguitarist

I really hope this isn't true. I loved this demo


----------



## ConanRTTG

Well he posted a thread in GD today and didn't jump on this thread to deny anything, so not looking good!


----------



## MacTown09

Yesterday Elliot posted on Acle's wall:

If you had a PS3, we could be slaying dragons together.


I would be sad if this were all true.


----------



## ManBeast

Can't honestly come as a surprise. He was touring with another band when Tesseract was in recording / pre-recording a month or two ago.


----------



## Djent

It's official - good buddy Elliot left the band

Sad News&#8230; - TESSERACT


----------



## CloudAC

Really disappointing. It feels like the future of TesseracT is hanging on a thread here.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## The Beard

I can feel the gigantic "bring back Dan" tsunami that's about to ensue throughout the fanbase 

I, for one, will greatly miss Elliot  
I guess I was one of the few who preferred him over Dan


----------



## Adrian-XI

Fuck. I was really looking forward to hearing more Tesseract with Elliot.


----------



## bhakan

I loved Elliot's vocals. Since Dan was awesome, and then Elliot was awesome, I can only hope that Tesseract will continue the pattern and find another phenomenal singer, and hopefully it won't take too long. I can't wait to here more Tesseract.


----------



## osmosis2259

Best of luck. He is a great singer and will be missed in Tesseract


----------



## rjnix_0329

I feel kind of heartless, but because I have already been mourning for Elliot this last week (it seemed pretty definite), I'm already getting interested in who might be the new vocalist. 

Thank you for Perspective, Elliot, I think it was a great addition to the TesseracT lexicon, and I look forward to hearing whatever you do next!


----------



## Riggy

FFUUUU.

Elliot really made TesseracT amazing for me. (I liked Dan, just preferred Elliot's style.)

Just glad I got to see them last year.


----------



## ScottyB724

So bummed, but thankful I got to see Elliot perform with them earlier this year.


----------



## MartinMTL

I wasn't a fan at first, but having seen them live with both Elliot and Dan, I can say that both vocalists were amazing. It sucks that he had to go, but perhaps the next vocalist will bring something even more different to the table. I will be honest however, I would be ecstatic if Dan did join again.


----------



## technomancer

ScottyB724 said:


> So bummed, but thankful I got to see Elliot perform with them earlier this year.



Same here


----------



## poopyalligator

This is sad news. I was really looking forward to hearing the new stuff with Elliot. On the other hand, does this mean zelliack will be a full time gig?


----------



## Ninetyfour

Ninetyfour said:


> Looking forward to this very much, first time seeing AAL with Matt, first time seeing TesseracT with Elliot too



 

Still mad respect for Elliot, super talented guy and Zelliack is so damn fresh. Wonder who Tesseract will be getting for the UK tour in a couple of months, hmm.


----------



## anomynous

Time for singer number 4.







Also it would be cool if Elliot played bass for Periphery on the Summer Slaughter tour. Food for thought.


----------



## jjfiegel

I'm pretty sure Misha already said that Jeff Halcomb would be doing bass on Summer Slaughter.

Anyways, this bums me out, but I know it's for the best. I was against Elliot at first, but after seeing them live and then hearing Perspective I was totally for him. Hopefully TesseracT can get a vocalist who is the perfect fit this time around. I'm worried for them.


----------



## anomynous

jjfiegel said:


> *I'm pretty sure Misha already said that Jeff Halcomb would be doing bass on Summer Slaughter.*
> 
> Anyways, this bums me out, but I know it's for the best. I was against Elliot at first, but after seeing them live and then hearing Perspective I was totally for him. Hopefully TesseracT can get a vocalist who is the perfect fit this time around. I'm worried for them.



I know that's what's going to happen, but if Elliot is on tour with them anyway, it would be cool to see.


Either way, I wanted Album II w/ Elliot. Oh well.


----------



## JaeSwift

Damn, would have at least liked to hear Elliot on the second album. Here's to hoping they can keep up the streak of finding great singers.


----------



## rgaRyan

I like both, but I like Dan more (vocally).
But it would have been nice to hear Elliot's take on the second album.


----------



## vampiregenocide

It's a shame he's left those band, though I'm not too keen on his vocal style with Tesseract so I'd much rather see them as two separate artists. I much prefer Elliot's other work, with Tesseract he just didn't work for me. I wish the best of luck to both parties with whatever they end up doing.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Now I can say that I got to see TesseracT when they still had Elliot Coleman 

Best of luck to Elliot, can't wait to hear some more Zelliack. I also hope that TesseracT doesn't fall apart or anything, I need some new material


----------



## vampiregenocide

I've been lucky enough to see them with Dan, Elliot and instrumental.


----------



## drmosh

well poop, I was really looking forward to hearing a tesseract release with elliott 

colour me bummed


----------



## bluffalo

i look forward to whatever Elliot does next, whatever the band does next, look forward to whatever dan does next, but most of all I hope the poor guy doesn't cop too much shit from "fans"


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Well fuck. Can't wait to find out who the new (or old) guy will be! Elliot was awesome.


----------



## VILARIKA

vampiregenocide said:


> I've been lucky enough to see them with Dan, Elliot and instrumental.



Which did you find the most entertaining? I'd imagine each one brought a different vibe to the show.


----------



## rjnix_0329

VILARIKA said:


> Which did you find the most entertaining? I'd imagine each one brought a different vibe to the show.



Not that you were asking me, but I saw them with Dan and have watched a lot of the videos with Elliot. Both are fantastic vocalists, and they both sounded great with TesseracT. "One" is one of my very favorite albums. However, I definitely got the vibe with Dan, and apparently it was happening with Elliot too, that they just didn't quite "fit" on stage in that perfect match-made-in-heaven way. When I saw them with Dan, it was a bit like TesseracT feat. Dan Tompkins, rather than having him be a part of the band. 

I think they are still looking for that perfect vocalist, and I can't wait to see who comes next!


----------



## MiPwnYew

I saw them with Dan and Elliot here in Dallas and they both did phenomenal


----------



## vampiregenocide

VILARIKA said:


> Which did you find the most entertaining? I'd imagine each one brought a different vibe to the show.



I preferred the set with Dan. He just has a brilliant stage presence, and was completely flawless. Hit every note perfectly.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

I think someone said it earlier... but now that Elliot has left for sure, lets petition Chris Clancy to take the job!!  That man has PIPES


----------



## goherpsNderp

so what i take away from his video statement is that he was a really good fill in for doing the tesseract material, and they all got along really well as people, but creatively they weren't a good match for each other. a good honest up front statement. (as opposed to as noted in the BoO threads that sometimes breakups and such are kind of nebulous and secretive)

wish him best of luck. im pretty sure there's no chance of Dan coming back, but yeah it would be cool.

REAL TALK: would anyone be upset if they brought on a female to be their vocalist? this isn't a dig at elliot or dan, i really want to know if anyone would be opposed to it or if anyone thinks it could actually work, depending on the girls pipes and all.


----------



## The Beard

goherpsNderp said:


> REAL TALK: would anyone be upset if they brought on a female to be their vocalist? this isn't a dig at elliot or dan, i really want to know if anyone would be opposed to it or if anyone thinks it could actually work, depending on the girls pipes and all.



I keep going back and forth on this in my mind, and I guess i'd have to hear it to decide! That's a good thought provoker


----------



## jjfiegel

A female singer would be really interesting. I have a thing for female singers (Jadea Kelly, Diablo Swing Orchestra) and I love TesseracT, so with the right woman it could be really awesome.


----------



## Blitzie

Thank God. Bring back Dan, already.


----------



## anomynous

Dan left, he wasn't kicked out.



Dan's not coming back.


----------



## tr0n

vampiregenocide said:


> I've been lucky enough to see them with Dan, Elliot and instrumental.


Ha, thinking about it so have I. Probably at the same gigs too when I used to live in London.

I also think Dan's work with them was the best they've sounded. I felt the sonics of the full length were lacking, which was a real shame. But Eden 2.0 was awesome, probably the best they've all sounded.

I like Elliott's stuff with Zelliack but I also didn't find him to be a good match for Tesseract. I'd love for Dan to come back but I think I'd much rather he do more work with Skyharbor cos that band has been at the top of my playlist since their album came out.


----------



## goherpsNderp

the problem with having a female singer is that she would have to be equally as awesome with the singy stuff AND all the screaming. not bashing on chick singers, but in the metal scene they seem to be only good at one or the other (from what i've heard, which isn't a whole lot)

whoever they end up finding, as long as they don't do too much vibrato with the singy stuff like the guy from killswitch engage i think i can manage. (although at the same time, i absolutely couldn't tolerate elliot's vocals...)


----------



## Ninetyfour

As long as they don't end up getting a vocalist that screams then I'm happy


----------



## Equivoke

goherpsNderp said:


> the problem with having a female singer is that she would have to be equally as awesome with the singy stuff AND all the screaming. not bashing on chick singers, but in the metal scene they seem to be only good at one or the other (from what i've heard, which isn't a whole lot)



Eh the problem with that statement is that Dan was a really weak screamer and he fit them pretty well. I don't think Tesseract are going to be moving in a direction heavier than One, based on the Lowering the Tone sample.


----------



## HK_Derek

Tesseract isn't going to die. I'd guess they have some prospects in mind, but since they're accepting audition materials on FB , I'd say they don't have anyone "waiting in the wings".

Those guys are pretty uncompromising in their vision of what they want the band to be... they'll do what they did when Dan left: find someone unique, versatile, and talented to pick up the ball and run with it.


----------



## Rook

vampiregenocide said:


> I've been lucky enough to see them with Dan, Elliot and instrumental.



I saw them with Dan, Elliot and Instrumental ALL at private shows 


Sorry I'll stop being a total dick now.


----------



## dooredge

HK_Derek said:


> Tesseract isn't going to die. I'd guess they have some prospects in mind, but since they're accepting audition materials on FB , I'd say they don't have anyone "waiting in the wings".
> 
> Those guys are pretty uncompromising in their vision of what they want the band to be... they'll do what they did when Dan left: find someone unique, versatile, and talented to pick up the ball and run with it.


 

Haji in the SS.org house!


----------



## anomynous

Ninetyfour said:


> As long as they don't end up getting a vocalist that screams then I'm happy


----------



## Ninetyfour

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtGLa5nvPPQ

Overdoes it at the start a little bit, but damn Drew has some pipes



anomynous said:


>



Just don't think harsh vocals suit them well, just my opinion man!


----------



## wizbit81

I was front row for a gig with Dan last year and it was amazing, caught him when he stage dived  He really was note perfect, and had Jagger-like stage presence.

I also saw them with Elliot when he'd only been in a few weeks and he was shocking. Really out of tune, no control over his power etc. He was new of course so I would have gone again to see the improvement, but I wasn't happy at all. 

Now he's gone I'd prefer to see Dan back, he is exceptional. If not, good luck to whoever has to fill those shoes!!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Ninetyfour said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtGLa5nvPPQ
> 
> Overdoes it at the start a little bit, but damn Drew has some pipes
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't think harsh vocals suit them well, just my opinion man!



Drewsif is the man! Not to say he's right in Dan's league, but he really did a great job.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Equivoke said:


> Eh the problem with that statement is that Dan was a really weak screamer and he fit them pretty well. I don't think Tesseract are going to be moving in a direction heavier than One, based on the Lowering the Tone sample.



i guess i should have clarified that most metal singers that are female go full-on guttural or bobcat-raspy instead of a 'defined' scream. dan nailed it as far as fitting with tesseract, and i've never heard a female scream in that way. so even if there was one, she'd have to be equally as good at the singy stuff as dan, and i just don't see it happening.

if it did happen, i think it would work. i think soft female leads wouldn't do a bit of harm to tesseract so long as they are in the same style that dan established.


----------



## brick

I'm sad about Elliot and tesseract splitting up, but I just discovered Zelliack, I love it! It would be neat if they got back together.


----------



## Ambit

I'm really curious what TesseracT's next move is going to be


----------



## Maggai

Hopefully they find someone really good who will be with the permanently.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I really like that Drew guy. I like his voice a lot. It kinda reminds me of Dan, but fuller and grittier. Fills out the song in my opinion.


----------



## nickgray

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I really like that Drew guy. I like his voice a lot. It kinda reminds me of Dan, but fuller and grittier. Fills out the song in my opinion.



Agreed. If Drewsif was the Tesseract's vocalist, I wouldn't stick with just the instrumentals. I actually really hate this type of vocals that Tesseract, Periphery, and all those other bands have, it sounds whiny and annoying to me.


----------



## Doug N

Maggai said:


> Hopefully they find someone really good who will be with the permanently.


 
That's most likely their goal.


----------



## Labrie

nickgray said:


> Agreed. If Drewsif was the Tesseract's vocalist, I wouldn't stick with just the instrumentals. I actually really hate this type of vocals that Tesseract, Periphery, and all those other bands have, it sounds whiny and annoying to me.



You mean as opposed to the exceptionally talented people that can scream and grunt into the mic so well that you can't understand anything they say?


----------



## Dan

Drew:






AKA:


----------



## nickgray

Labrie said:


> You mean as opposed to the exceptionally talented people that can scream and grunt into the mic so well that you can't understand anything they say?



Huh? If you're trying to be sarcastic, you're failing. Quite miserably, I might add. I was talking about metalcore-esque type of clean vocals that Tesseract and other djent bands have, I wasn't talking about growling vocals. I don't really like this type of clean vocals, because to me it sounds sort of sterile and whiny.

So that being said, why the hell are you asking about "people that can scream and grunt into the mic"?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

at the Meat Loaf picture. So damn great.


----------



## ROAR

All I read is
"I hope their vocalist is hand picked by me because I should decide the sound they have."


----------



## Labrie

nickgray said:


> Huh? If you're trying to be sarcastic, you're failing. Quite miserably, I might add. I was talking about metalcore-esque type of clean vocals that Tesseract and other djent bands have, I wasn't talking about growling vocals. I don't really like this type of clean vocals, because to me it sounds sort of sterile and whiny.
> 
> So that being said, why the hell are you asking about "people that can scream and grunt into the mic"?



Woah calm down. No need to get your panties in a bunch. The last few posts have been discussing harsh vocals so I assumed you were still on that topic, my bad. Obviously I have no idea where you are coming from because I would never think to associate Tesseract with metal-core...but that must be because I fail miserably...

Back on topic, I think Dan's vocals are a perfect fit for Tesseracts music and I think it would be awesome to have him back in the lineup. I commend Elliot for giving it a shot and appreciate his style but in my opinion it just didn't fit. It will be hard for whoever they find next. You can't expect someone to come in and copy the previous singers style, even thought it might be what most want.


----------



## nickgray

Labrie said:


> because I would never think to associate Tesseract with metal-core...but that must be because I fail miserably



A lot of djent bands do have metalcore influences, vocal style being one of them. Metalcore vocals alternate between very clean, somewhat high-pitched, sterile-sounding clean vocals and harsh, growling/screaming vocals, right? Well, same thing goes for most djent bands.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

I also hear people complaining about the vocals being whiny. Now do I agree? No. But I am curious in what is thought of as non-whiny.


----------



## bhakan

^I agree, what qualifies as whiny? I often like vocalists who are called "whiny," and sometimes I can see it, but Dan is an absolutely phenomenal vocalist, is he whiny just because his voice is high?


----------



## DLG

would put spencer and elliot into the wussy/whiny category, but not dan. 

dan has a regal presence on the mic to me, like peter gabriel, someone like that. doesn't have that heartbroken teenager/my pussy hurts vocal tone that a lot of djent guys have 

totally getting neg repped for this


----------



## Labrie

The same could go for a lot of bands from a lot of genres using that description. When I think of metal-core cleans, I immediately think over board usage of auto tune. I think there's a clear distinction of talent that Dan, Spencer and Elliot display being so versatile in their singing beyond simply metal music.


----------



## Cynic

NEW SINGER ANNOUNCED WITH TEASER!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7kIl_tVyNg


----------



## nickgray

bhakan said:


> ^I agree, what qualifies as whiny?



Well, it's all incredibly subjective, isn't it? Human voice is pretty damn complicated and we have a rather limited vocabulary to describe it, plus you have to account for subjectivity, which is huge in these matters. It's not mathematics, after all.



DLG said:


> totally getting neg repped for this



I say bring it on  But yeah, I very much agree with the whole "that heartbroken teenager/my pussy hurts vocal tone that a lot of djent guys have" thing.



> dan has a regal presence on the mic to me, like peter gabriel, someone like that


Oh well, I suppose I'll give it another shot, maybe I've brushed the guy off too easily, as I often tend to do.


----------



## Ambit

Anyone know who the singer is? or any info on him?


----------



## DLG

Cynic said:


> NEW SINGER ANNOUNCED WITH TEASER!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7kIl_tVyNg



this is amazing


----------



## Winspear

Ambit said:


> Anyone know who the singer is? or any info on him?



They've got one?


----------



## Dan

Ambit said:


> Anyone know who the singer is? or any info on him?


----------



## matt397

Ambit said:


> Anyone know who the singer is? or any info on him?



I don't know, some pop singer from the 90's I think...


----------



## DLG

matt397 said:


> I don't know, some pop singer from the 90's I think...



it's actually come down to four finalists....


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## DavidLopezJr

DLG said:


> that heartbroken teenager/my pussy hurts vocal tone that a lot of djent guys have


Can I get this patch for my AxeFx?


----------



## kamello

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSJzHd8bRzk


another cover, shit......I love every fucking vocalist TesseracT had (Dan had a perfect balance and was very emotive, Elliot Highs gave me shivers, and the secong guy had a pretty raw and cool voice) and the auditions guys are amazing too


----------



## Ambit

Is that seriously the new singer? Im kinda on the fence abt it, probably should listen a few more times.


----------



## anomynous

Where does it even imply that he is the new singer?


----------



## DLG

have you guys really never heard a justin timberlake song? really?


----------



## matt397




----------



## Cynic

I made this for shits like a few days ago:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5847609/CFP4 Vox Cover.mp3

hopeiget2bethavoxdood


----------



## codync

I like Tesseract a lot, but I would listen to them probably 17x more frequently if Justin Timberlake was the singer.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

EDIT: Hopefully they find a new vocalist soon, I would hate to see this band go the way of Mutiny Within...


----------



## rjnix_0329

kamello said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSJzHd8bRzk
> 
> 
> another cover, shit......I love every fucking vocalist TesseracT had (Dan had a perfect balance and was very emotive, Elliot Highs gave me shivers, and the secong guy had a pretty raw and cool voice) and the auditions guys are amazing too



I saw this the other day. I like this guy's tone best, so far


----------



## Dan

Ambit said:


> Is that seriously the new singer? Im kinda on the fence abt it, probably should listen a few more times.









 Really you guys?


----------



## CloudAC

Drewsif done a great job but I still don't think he's really TesseracT material though  I really hope they find the right person.


----------



## TheFerryMan

am i terrible person for the fact that I REALLY enjoy Tesseract's material with Abi? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt0AHy6e1nU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNQYskVULrs
If he came back (yeah, i know it's not gonna happen) I'd poop.


----------



## Genome

Ambit said:


> I'm really curious what TesseracT's next move is going to be



Find a new singer I would presume.


----------



## tr0n

TheFerryMan said:


> am i terrible person for the fact that I REALLY enjoy Tesseract's material with Abi?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt0AHy6e1nU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNQYskVULrs
> If he came back (yeah, i know it's not gonna happen) I'd poop.



No, Abi was awesome. I think he's still in and around London, I'm quite sure I've spotted him at a couple of Tesseract's gigs. I noticed him by the way he was dancing.


----------



## ManBeast

Whats this? Another audition?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

They should steal the vocalist from this band cause this was fucking awesome.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Does anyone have any news?


----------



## Ambit

i feel stupid haha


----------



## Tali

Amos replied to a tweet saying they are going through auditions from some talented people


----------



## HK_Derek

Why does everyone seem to be going for part 4? Wake me when someone nails parts 2 & 3!


----------



## rjnix_0329

No posts for two months...this hurts my heart. TesseracT's been more active lately on the interwebz, even talking about upcoming gigs and things. Has anyone heard ANYTHING about a potential singer? I miss these guys!


----------



## zuzek

No word yet, I'm wondering about a new singer every single day. Abi, Dan, Elliott were all win, bring on fantastic #4.


----------



## Equivoke

rjnix_0329 said:


> No posts for two months...this hurts my heart. TesseracT's been more active lately on the interwebz, even talking about upcoming gigs and things. Has anyone heard ANYTHING about a potential singer? *I miss these guys!*



They haven't went anywhere


----------



## Ralyks

So saw this on my news feed today.
TesseracT - Full set live in HD! - Charlotte, NC - YouTube!


----------



## Housty00

New Singer. New Single. New Shows.

&#8220;We have found our new singer. He fits our vision for the stage and studio perfectly. Thank you for your patience over the last few months, but as the new single will attest, we feel it was worth the wait.&#8221;

The new single, entitled &#8216;Nocturne&#8217; will be released through Century Media Records on October 12th.

TesseracT will also be performing on the following dates in October:

17th &#8211; The Haunt &#8211; Brighton, UK
19th &#8211; Crauford Arms &#8211; Milton Keynes, UK
21st &#8211; Euroblast &#8211; Live Music Hall &#8211; Koln, DE
22nd &#8211; Le Batofar &#8211; Paris, FR
23rd &#8211; Merleyn &#8211; Nijmegen, NL


OH GOD.


----------



## Dayviewer

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Dan Halen

Housty00 said:


> New Singer. New Single. New Shows.
> 
> We have found our new singer. He fits our vision for the stage and studio perfectly. Thank you for your patience over the last few months, but as the new single will attest, we feel it was worth the wait.
> 
> The new single, entitled Nocturne will be released through Century Media Records on October 12th.
> 
> TesseracT will also be performing on the following dates in October:
> 
> 17th  The Haunt  Brighton, UK
> 19th  Crauford Arms  Milton Keynes, UK
> 21st  Euroblast  Live Music Hall  Koln, DE
> 22nd  Le Batofar  Paris, FR
> 23rd  Merleyn  Nijmegen, NL
> 
> 
> OH GOD.




Incredible!!!! Good on them for finally getting everything together. Hopefully they won't be doing the rotating singer dance this time.

Also Good for them for winning their first (not sure) award in the Prog awards. I'm not considering the awards as a legitimate thing, just more or less saying that no matter what it always feels good to win an award/anything at all.


----------



## anomynous

Good guy Tesseract


Finds new singer, releases new song fairly quickly


----------



## TimSE

Man I hope I like this one! Elliot is a wicked singer but not for Tesseract. I am excite!


----------



## AndreasD

Great news! Looking forward to the single


----------



## tbb529

Did anybody catch this update from Dan Tompkins earlier?



> *** FINALLY...Every album I've released over the past 6 years available for free streaming! 52 songs and over 4hrs of music!! *Also I'm pleased to announce that I am back in a full time band, details of which I will announce in the near future but rest assured I will be back in the game* ***



I can dream can't I?


----------



## Rick

Wonder who the new guy is.


----------



## jjfiegel

tbb529 said:


> Did anybody catch this update from Dan Tompkins earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> I can dream can't I?



He goes on to say it's not TesseracT or Skyharbour.


----------



## rjnix_0329

tbb529 said:


> Did anybody catch this update from Dan Tompkins earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> I can dream can't I?



He did, indeed, go on to say that it wouldn't be TesseracT. However, I also had a bit of a heart flutter when I saw these two pieces of news back to back in my Facebook feed...


----------



## MaximumPezcore

I kinda think despite his claims, it'll be Dan, and it's just to keep it a surprise.


----------



## MarkPopkie

MaximumPezcore said:


> I kinda think despite his claims, it'll be Dan, and it's just to keep it a surprise.



I'm sure you're not the only one that feels this way... but I really think it won't happen.

I definitely think that Dan was, by far, the best singer they've ever had... but I think it would be a step backward for the band... They tried to move on with Elliot and got halfway there... They need to solidify their identity now. 

Think of it like Periphery... Casey was undoubtedly the singer that defined their sound. He showed them the kind of vocalist that they needed for the future but he wasn't in it for the long haul... They grabbed Chris to try to carry that torch, and it just didn't work out... but he helped them get out there and tour. Then they finally found someone (Spencer) committed to the band who could carry that progressive torch that Casey lit. 

I feel like this is what TesseracT needs if we're ever to hear "Two" or "Three."
Dan's got a family and a seemingly short attention span... if he comes back, how long before he leaves again?


----------



## CannibalKiller

MarkPopkie said:


> I'm sure you're not the only one that feels this way... but I really think it won't happen.
> 
> I definitely think that Dan was, by far, the best singer they've ever had... but I think it would be a step backward for the band... They tried to move on with Elliot and got halfway there... They need to solidify their identity now.
> 
> Think of it like Periphery... Casey was undoubtedly the singer that defined their sound. He showed them the kind of vocalist that they needed for the future but he wasn't in it for the long haul... They grabbed Chris to try to carry that torch, and it just didn't work out... but he helped them get out there and tour. Then they finally found someone (Spencer) committed to the band who could carry that progressive torch that Casey lit.
> 
> I feel like this is what TesseracT needs if we're ever to hear "Two" or "Three."
> Dan's got a family and a seemingly short attention span... if he comes back, how long before he leaves again?



Agreed. I love Dan but he's involved in so many music projects that I feel he wouldn't be committed to TesseracT fully.


----------



## MarkPopkie

CannibalKiller said:


> Agreed. I love Dan but he's involved in so many music projects that I feel he wouldn't be committed to TesseracT fully.



According to Dan's facebook, those side projects are *done.*
Whatever this new band is that he'll be announcing soon, it's going to be his full-time gig.


----------



## CannibalKiller

MarkPopkie said:


> According to Dan's facebook, those side projects are *done.*
> Whatever this new band is that he'll be announcing soon, it's going to be his full-time gig.



OH. That changes things. It better be fucking TesseracT.


----------



## anomynous

Why the hell would it be Tesseract?





"Oh yeah, I'm going to leave for a year just to get out of doing the acoustic ep?"


----------



## jjfiegel

I wonder if Absent Hearts is becoming a full time thing.


----------



## Ralyks

I think the thread header needs to be changed to "Eliot Leaves, Currently ???? Vocalist"


----------



## ManBeast

At first I was like 


Housty00 said:


> New Singer. New Single. New Shows.
> 
> We have found our new singer. He fits our vision for the stage and studio perfectly. Thank you for your patience over the last few months, but as the new single will attest, we feel it was worth the wait.
> 
> The new single, entitled Nocturne will be released through Century Media Records on October 12th.




Then I was like 


tbb529 said:


> Did anybody catch this update from Dan Tompkins earlier?
> 
> *** FINALLY...Every album I've released over the past 6 years available for free streaming! 52 songs and over 4hrs of music!! Also I'm pleased to announce that I am back in a full time band, details of which I will announce in the near future but rest assured I will be back in the game ***



Now I'm like 


jjfiegel said:


> He goes on to say it's not TesseracT or Skyharbour.


----------



## anomynous

Any clues as to who it is?


----------



## ZEBOV

Good to hear that Elliot is gone. Even though he can hit the right notes, that didn't make up for the nasally sound of his voice.


----------



## Housty00

ZEBOV said:


> Good to hear that Elliot is gone. Even though he can hit the right notes, that didn't make up for the nasally sound of his voice.



Everybody knows that the nose is the gateway to the soul!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Must know new singer...


----------



## isispelican




----------



## jjfiegel

1) That sounds pretty heavy for TesseracT
2) That guy really sounds like Dan. I love Elliot, but this guy sounds like a much better fit.


----------



## mwcarl

The YouTube video says that Ashe O'Hara is the new vocalist. Sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## StewartEhoff

Ashe O'hara is the vocalist from a band local to myself called "Voices from the Fuselage". I've always revered Ashe as an incredible vocal talent, he's classically trained after all, and when I found out he was officially on the line-up, I was stoked! This teaser just proves that he fits the bill.


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah, I looked up Wreckage by them. Do they have a female vocalist as well, or is that actually him? 

And yeah, he's pretty impressive. Good for them. Hope he sticks around.


----------



## Maggai

Is this him? I kinda doubt it, but doesn't seem like a very common name......


----------



## CannibalKiller

I just had a fanboy moment


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well this is some serious ass-kickin' piece of art! Can't wait to hear for their new stuff now.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Maggai said:


> Is this him? I kinda doubt it, but doesn't seem like a very common name......




no, that's definitely him.


----------



## anomynous

Me gusta


----------



## DLG

dude sounds good from what little they gave us. definitely more dan-like


----------



## Dayviewer

Sounds amazing, love it, can't wait to hear this and the new album whenever thats coming!



jjfiegel said:


> 1) That sounds pretty heavy for TesseracT


I think it is pretty much the same heavy wise for Tesseract it's just the production i think, which i LOVE, One sounded great but lacked punch like this imo


----------



## DLG




----------



## JosephAOI

There is a GAY FRONTMAN IN A PROG METAL BAND?!?!!





















Fuck yes! 
Maybe now some of those elitist prog metal douchebags who think homosexuals are horrible will start to think a little differently


----------



## drmosh

MarkPopkie said:


> no, that's definitely him.
> 
> not that this has *ANY* bearing on who he is as a human being or as a talented musician.... but i do believe that he is of the homosexual orientation.
> 
> after all, we call it *progressive* metal for a reason, right boys and girls?
> 
> anyway... this was indicated on his old myspace page... good for him, good for Tess, good for us - because he fucking rules and i can't wait to hear the whole track. He'll sound spectacular on Dan's old material.



Please don't put this at the forefront. 
And progressive? Why is it progressive to have a gay member? please


----------



## DLG

thread took a terrible turn. 

Rob Halford came out over 15 years ago, who cares about someone being gay in 2012?


----------



## drmosh

DLG said:


> thread took a terrible turn.
> 
> Rob Halford came out over 15 years ago, who cares about someone being gay in 2012?



exactly


----------



## MarkPopkie

drmosh said:


> Please don't put this at the forefront.
> And progressive? Why is it progressive to have a gay member? please



i suppose by even bringing it up, i'm doing the very thing i had hoped others would *not* do... it was a stupid thing to say, but i assure you i meant it to be satirical in nature. i realize now that this is not how it sounded.


----------



## Equivoke

drmosh said:


> Please don't put this at the forefront.
> And progressive? Why is it progressive to have a gay member? please



It was a joke, and I thought he made the comparison between "progressive music" and people who are labelled "progressive" politically, who are generally in favour of LBGT rights etc. 

I probably read to far into it though


----------



## zuzek

Dear God... HNNNGGGGH. I was terribly sad to see Dan leave, even sadder to see Elliot go and feared for Tesseract after not hearing anything for such a long time.

Dare I say it, even though this is a small trailer, this guy may have just kicked Ryan Devlin off my favorite vocalist spot in those 40 seconds alone. Speechless. 

Congratulations Tesseract and bring on the 12th!


----------



## piggins411

Eh, I just thought he was alright, although that's only a small piece of the song


----------



## bhakan

DEAR GOD! THAT PRODUCTION!Normally production isn't a huge deal for me, but this just kicks you in the balls. 

From what I hear in the preview, he sounds OK, but he sounds great in his previous band and he seems like he'll be a great fit.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Equivoke said:


> It was a joke, and I thought he made the comparison between "progressive music" and people who are labelled "progressive" politically, who are generally in favour of LBGT rights etc.
> 
> I probably read to far into it though



This guy got the joke... thank you. In any case, I deleted it to avoid any further miscommunication... 

Back to the big news.... THIS GUY'S VOICE FUCKING RULES. The TesseracT we know and love is back!


----------



## TIBrent

This sounds amazing! More than stoked for it!
-Brent


----------



## metal_sam14

FUCKING YES


----------



## iamthefonz

I was worried about who their new vocalist would be, but this is quite a pleasant surprise.

Also, that production got WAY better.


----------



## TimSE

Man I am so happy. So so happy


----------



## Metal_Webb

TBH, Elliot completely turned me off the band.

This dude however.......moisty regained and I'm eagerly awaiting the next album


----------



## Housty00

Have people not heard this? Elliot was AWESOME.


----------



## TimSE

Housty00 said:


> Have people not heard this? Elliot was AWESOME.




We all know he was a great singer, but not for this band.


----------



## bhakan

I really enjoyed how he sounded in that clip. I thought he would of made a good fit. Not the same as Dan, but different in a way that still sounded good IMO.


----------



## poopyalligator

New singer sounds pretty good, at least from that short soundclip. I personally really wanted to see what Elliott would have done for the band. I loved that sound clip of the untitled demo. However I also really enjoy his work in zelliack. So this is kind of a win win in my opinion.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Regardless of the man's sexual orientation, that teaser sounds phenomenal and I want to buy that new single and put it on repeat for the rest of the week! My earholes need something new to chew on!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

The guy doesn't really fit TesseracT. I mean, he looks like he got kicked out of some generic vestcore band.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

Dan was perfect for this band, they should have pulled a Textures and got a vocalist that sounds almost exactly the same.


----------



## MiPwnYew

m3l-mrq3z said:


> The guy doesn't really fit TesseracT. I mean, he looks like he got kicked out of some generic vestcore band.



Doesn't really fit Tesseract? Did you look up any of his old band's music? Sounds pretty similar to Dan.. and who cares what he looks like? 

Make sure to listen to the second half


----------



## drmosh

Equivoke said:


> It was a joke, and I thought he made the comparison between "progressive music" and people who are labelled "progressive" politically, who are generally in favour of LBGT rights etc.
> 
> I probably read to far into it though



No, that was painfully obvious. Still irrelevant whether he is gay or not.


----------



## DLG

someone please give me an example of vestcore, google isn't helping.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

I meant to say "polo-core" instead of v-neck-core.

In any case, seeing this photo of the band got me speculating as to how long it will take for the guys to find a new singer:


----------



## Dommak89

Holy shit, just watched the preview video and it sounds sick 

And btw who cares about sexual orientation or looks? Voice is incredible and as a fan of Daniel's voice I'm actually pleased with the coice of vocalist.


----------



## Equivoke

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I meant to say "polo-core" instead of v-neck-core.
> 
> In any case, seeing this photo of the band got me speculating as to how long it will take for the guys to find a new singer:


Yeah I wonder when he's going to leave.

I just noticed, in that picture Acle, Jay and James all have facial hair and Amos does not, I wonder when they'll publicly announce his departure


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Equivoke said:


> Yeah I wonder when he's going to leave.
> 
> I just noticed, in that picture Acle, Jay and James all have facial hair and Amos does not, I wonder when they'll publicly announce his departure



I meant to say that succesful bands are like hmm a package...something that has a solid identity. This new TesseracT could as well be named "4 guys+new singer". 

This is just my opinion, and it's just me over-analyzing things from a marketing perspective. I hope they find a guy that fits their vision and appeals to fans (I think the previous guy didn't get a warm welcome from the fans).


----------



## MF_Kitten

New guy sounds awesome 

Also, about the "should we care that he's gay" thing, i think that socially homosexuality is mostly a non-issue these days, but within metal, the whole idea of masculinity is still strong, though it has been dying for a long time now.

Metal is really opening up, and it has been doing so for several years. We are seeing more and more nationalities and races in metal, more chicks are joining in, and it's becoming more and more human and organic with time.

So should we care whether or not the new Tesseract singer is gay? yes and no. No because who the fuck cares? yes because it's metal, and some would frown upon that, even despite Halford kicking ass while also fucking it back in the day.

So can we all just be happy that Tesseract has a new singer, and he's awesome, and that metal as a genre is becoming more inclusive and human? Great!

I love the new guy, can't wait to hear full songs!


----------



## prh

the dude sounds fucking great, excited for new tess!

nice photo too, clever use of perspective so that acle and james look similar heights


----------



## Equivoke

prh said:


> the dude sounds fucking great, excited for new tess!
> 
> nice photo too, clever use of perspective so that acle and james look similar heights



Haha didn't even notice that. He's probably standing about 2 metres behind him.


----------



## Tesseract

Haha do we look like a band that really cares about looks? Look at us  Mos can't grow a beard, jay's a poodle, metals a bum that falls on his own piss and i'm a short ass. 

Thanks for the responses guys  
Acle


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

who gives a shit if hes gay? Really, Rob Halford is gay and he is fucking metal. Paul Masvidal is gay and he is my favorite musician. Doesnt affect the music at all and even if it did who cares?


----------



## Breadmonkey




----------



## MerlinTKD

OMG! They're all in socks with no shoes! What does it mean?? 

I think the dude sounds fantastic, music sounds fantastic, can't wait for MOPAR MUSIIIIIC!!!!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I love Voices from a Fuselage, they're brilliant and I'm glad they'll still be writing stuff online even if Ashe is making the commitment to Tesseract.


----------



## Rick

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I meant to say "polo-core" instead of v-neck-core.



Seriously? "Polo-core?" So now we're making subgenres from clothing?


----------



## Winspear

Seriously, guys, I can't believe this discussion haha.

New singer sounds sick!! Could quite easily become my favourite lineup


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

m3l-mrq3z said:


> (I think the previous guy didn't get a warm welcome from the fans).


Maybe it was because I saw them in Silver Springs (Elliots home town) but when I saw them live with Elliot people seemed to love him.


----------



## sakeido

I liked Elliot too. I saw Dan, loved em, saw Elliot on their next tour... he sounded great to me, plus he said the band was from Shadow Moses, Alaska so that got a bunch of nerd bonus points from me 

New guy sounds good. Looks good too hahaha I'm hella jealous he has enough hair he can style it like an anime character and pull it off


----------



## MarkPopkie

I've listened to nothing but Voice from the Fuselage since the announcement yesterday... Great stuff.


----------



## matt397

I hate to say it cause I really like Tess's old stuff and I really liked Elliots vocals with them but new guy sounds kind of...boring.


----------



## VILARIKA

I thought it was Mary J. Blige at first


----------



## leonardo7

Tesseract were looking for a new vocalist since Elliot left. They did well. That is what I call a damn good singer


----------



## MobiusR

I lost all interest but now i gain so much interest just on the clip!


----------



## JosephAOI

Dude, really? 2 pages earlier.


----------



## MobiusR

JosephAOI said:


> Dude, really? 2 pages earlier.




sometimes i get lazy and forget to look


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Rick said:


> Seriously? "Polo-core?" So now we're making subgenres from clothing?


Seriously, man, you should take most of the things being posted on a forum with two pinches of salt...


----------



## Rick

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Seriously, man, you should take most of the things being posted on a forum with two pinches of salt...



Sure thing, thanks for that.


----------



## Cynic

new vox looks like an animu

sick name though


----------



## MarkPopkie

I'll just go ahead and leave this here.......


Thanks to the kind soul that ripped this from bbc radio.


----------



## otisct20

This guy sounds awesome. I liked Elliot better, BUT this guys has some pipes! Hes a good fit. I like where this is heading. 



EDIT: Dat bass tone......Jesus Christ.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Sounds Killer


----------



## rgaRyan

Crap, looks like I was 3 hours behind


----------



## MiPwnYew

Diggin' the new singer 


Good job guys!


----------



## Hybrid138

Wo! I can like TesseracT again!


----------



## TIBrent

SNAAPP! New song is steezy as hell!
-Brent


----------



## sahaal

do not like new singer, oddly enough. was definitely an elliot guy


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Well, I have to say that these guys know how to pick vocalists that seem to have a fantastic contrast. To me, it sounds like the new vox are killer, and they flow a little at some points. Perhaps more material in the future will tell if he gels with the rest of the band or not.


----------



## Vicissitude27

So after hearing a full song, instead of the teaser, I can say this guy has great vocals and fits with TesseracT perfect. 

I haven't been this excited about them since One came out. Looking forward to the new CD.


----------



## 3074326

I really fucking like this and I'm not a huge Tesseract fan. Sounds great. Vocals sound excellent.


----------



## poopyalligator

Well, I would say that they chose a great vocalist. I think he sounds perfect for their music. Stoked to hear the rest of the album.


----------



## anomynous

Sounds sexy







Can Ashe growl/scream? That's the only concern I have. Even then, I suppose Amos would just do all of it, so it's all good either way.


----------



## poopyalligator

Does anybody know if he is going to stay with his old band? Because it would be a shame if he left them just to be in tesseract. Considering both are great bands.


----------



## DLG

i think I'm back on board. Definitely closer to Dan's style, leaning more towards a prog rock style than emo boy band style voice. 


diggin it.


----------



## Mwoit

Dat bass.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Fuck.


That is all.


Cannot wait for album 2!!!


----------



## Dropsonic

I really dig these vocals. But to me, no one will ever replace Dan!


----------



## MF_Kitten

They really nailed the kind of bass tone that i love, as well as the relationship between the guitars and bass that i love. Everything in this is amazing. harmonies and rhythms and vocals and all. god damn it.


----------



## rgaRyan

poopyalligator said:


> Does anybody know if he is going to stay with his old band? Because it would be a shame if he left them just to be in tesseract. Considering both are great bands.


What was his old band?


----------



## MarkPopkie

rgaRyan said:


> What was his old band?



Voices from the Fuselage

There are some links to their songs in previous pages... they sound like a slightly less developed TesseracT... ambient, jangly cleans... thunderous, grunty lows... etc... Now that they share a vocalist, the similarities are even greater!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

3074326 said:


> I really fucking like this and I'm not a huge Tesseract fan. Sounds great. Vocals sound excellent.



This. Indeed most excellent.

Sounds like my favourite lineup so far.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

So when do the bets start on how long they will hold on to this one? 

Im digging this new vocalist by the way.


----------



## TimSE

This pleases me. Its a bit fruity in places but still very pleased!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Really digging the new track. I'm happy I like this guy as now I will be buying the new album.


----------



## sakeido

Anthony said:


> Can we just keep the title Tesseract Megathread? The title now is just wrong and has been inaccurate for a long while. If we wanted to know whats up with Tesseract we could just click the thread. My OCD is getting to me...


sorry but I can't edit that post at all, its gotta be a mod that does it I think. I don't even know how my post became the OP 



MarkPopkie said:


> I'll just go ahead and leave this here.......
> 
> 
> Thanks to the kind soul that ripped this from bbc radio.



sounds *SICK *


----------



## TheFerryMan

new song is glorious on so many levels. I'm pretty stoked for the new release.
Riding my excitebike.


----------



## Joose

Fuck me, what an incredible song!


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

I definitely prefer this new vocalist over all previous. 

The "wake me up" multi-layered vocal part at the end is extreme chedder, but the vocals behind are Fucking tangfastic!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

3074326 said:


> I really fucking like this and I'm not a huge Tesseract fan. Sounds great. Vocals sound excellent.



Agreed. Them vocals are the sex.


----------



## Joose

Jordan Djenital Warts said:


> I definitely prefer this new vocalist over all previous.
> 
> The "wake me up" multi-layered vocal part at the end is extreme chedder, but the vocals behind are Fucking tangfastic!



Mmmm, cheddar. It's tasty cheddar; wouldn't expect any less though!

New vocalist rocks.


----------



## JosephAOI

3074326 said:


> I really fucking like this and I'm not a huge Tesseract fan. Sounds great. Vocals sound excellent.



This exactly. I'll need to hear more before I decide to buy the album though.


----------



## TimSE

Someone REALLY needs to change this Threads name


----------



## Cynic

MarkPopkie said:


> I'll just go ahead and leave this here.......
> 
> 
> Thanks to the kind soul that ripped this from bbc radio.




I can honestly say that I enjoy this more than anything on One. Just better songwriting and production on this imo.


----------



## Joose

I haven't been keeping up with Tesseract for awhile, but damn if I'm not insanely stoked about the new album now!


----------



## 80H

endlessly repeating nocturne: 
EndlessVideo - TESSERACT - NOCTURNE (FULL SONG) [RADIO RIP]


----------



## Fiction

'bout time, i'm so ready for #2.


----------



## goherpsNderp

really, REALLY happy about this. i had been pretty bummed for a while after Dan left and the new singer was so disappointing to me. the months since then have been pretty much "well at least i have One to listen to forever". now i can rest easy that there's someone filling Dan's shoes that can deliver something up to what i consider "the bar" as far as vocals are concerned.

keep in mind: this is coming from someone who is biased against singers being introduced to formerly vocal-less bands.


----------



## Ralyks

Cynic said:


> I can honestly say that I enjoy this more than anything on One. Just better songwriting and production on this imo.



Other than Eden, I sadly agree. And thats not to downplay "One" (I think I put it #2 on my top 10 last year), but this song is, just, something else. Breathtaking almost. Bring on the new album.


----------



## isispelican

TesseracT - Nocturne by Acle on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## DLG

songs was much better before i read the lyrics


----------



## Joose

DLG said:


> songs was much better before i read the lyrics



What's wrong with them?


----------



## gordonbombay

The lyrics are pretty lame. Musically it reflects the same problem as the lyrics, it doesn't really go anywhere.


----------



## DLG

Joose said:


> What's wrong with them?



Fly
Cry
Die 
Try 
Why...


----------



## Insanity

Like it but the mix on it seems a bit odd


----------



## Joose

DLG said:


> Fly
> Cry
> Die
> Try
> Why...



He says other things quietly after each of those. Even if he didn't, I still don't see the problem.

10/10 on this song.


----------



## anomynous

So we're acting like the lyrics on One are perfection?


----------



## Duelbart

Hmm, good vocals and a better tone, but I don't like the composition. I don't see how it's better than any song from One, either musically, or even lyrically 

I will however, hold my full judgement until I hear more material.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The lyrics look fine to me, go listen to the little Rise Records Feud, those lyrics are TERRIBLE.


----------



## isispelican

In my opinion this track is much inferior to anything else they have released. There is no progression in the song, just nice riffs glued together, whereas in One you could hear the songs unfolding. I hope the rest of the album is better than this.


----------



## Ralyks

anomynous said:


> So we're acting like the lyrics on One are perfection?



This. Not that I disliked the lyrics on 'One', but I don't really see a difference in quality between Nocturne and anything from that record.


----------



## anomynous

Plus it's better than the five billionth djent song about space



I can't wait for the live gigs in 2 weeks, so we can hear how Ashe sounds on the One material. Also to find out if he can growl/scream.


----------



## btbamthewell

Wow, really really hate the vocals on the new song.

Very impressed with the music.....but the singing


----------



## Equivoke

Never liked Dan's lyrics, I think the lyrics on the new song a slight improvement on the One stuff. 

The new song hasn't totally grown on me though, sounds purdy but seems a bit directionless.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Equivoke said:


> Never liked Dan's lyrics, I think the lyrics on the new song a slight improvement on the One stuff.
> 
> The new song hasn't totally grown on me though, sounds purdy but seems a bit directionless.



i thought dan's were a tad over the top, but still way more appealing than most other metal i listen to these days.

i agree with the new vocals/lyrics. seem a bit green as far as writing, but the notes he chooses (is that how you describe it?) are fantastic. kind of like the new monuments singer. some of the lyrics are pretty facepalm but the way he flows through them with the notes he uses make up for it.

can't wait to see what else he can do and if he can take constructive criticism to the drawing board.


----------



## leonardo7

Fuck those lo-fi radio rips. Listen to the HD version on Century Medias Soundcloud. 

This sounds fucking awesome!


TESSERACT - Nocturne by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## goherpsNderp

leonardo7 said:


> Fuck those lo-fi radio rips. Listen to the HD version on Century Medias Soundcloud.
> 
> This sounds fucking awesome!
> 
> 
> TESSERACT - Nocturne by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



already posted above, but yes!

edit: wish soundcloud would let you disable all those comments on the waveform...


----------



## Hybrid138

Time to change the topic title yet?


----------



## bhakan

The single is pretty awesome. The new singer's awesome too. The only thing I feel that he lacks in comparison to Dan, is there were a couple moments that (IMO) really would of benefited from a little more grit in his voice. The "wake me up" line for example would be perfect if it had a little more balls.



goherpsNderp said:


> already posted above, but yes!
> 
> edit: wish soundcloud would let you disable all those comments on the waveform...


Look in the bottom right corner of waveform, the little speech bubble.


----------



## Genome

leonardo7 said:


> Fuck those lo-fi radio rips. Listen to the HD version on Century Medias Soundcloud.
> 
> This sounds fucking awesome!
> 
> 
> TESSERACT - Nocturne by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



My cat walked in when this song&#65279; was playing.

It is now a lion


----------



## Fiction

Genome said:


> My cat walked in when this song&#65279; was playing.
> 
> It is now a lion



I felt my unborn child grow a beard whilst I was listening to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Genome said:


> My cat walked in when this song&#65279; was playing.
> 
> It is now a lion



Strange. Mine turned into Pegasus and flew to the gates of Mount Olypus.


----------



## GazPots

goherpsNderp said:


> edit: wish soundcloud would let you disable all those comments on the waveform...



It does, look the the far right of the waveform and in the bottom right corner of it's rectangle you'll see a speech bubble icon. Click it.


Took me ages to find that tiny ass piece of gold.


----------



## DLG

easily the best part of the song is the chords changing under the YEEEAAAHHH

loved that.


----------



## goherpsNderp

FINALLY. thanks guys.


----------



## HighGain510

I saw this on their FB page the other day and couldn't get it to load since my internet was on the fritz, holy shit sounds amazing! Dig the new guy!  Not sure if I missed it, has there been any word on their next album/EP?  Glad they stuck with the melodic side of things, there are a few other bands in the same genre that went to screamo singers and it is a shame because the music is wonderful and the vocals just kill it for me.  Seems like they made a great choice with the new gent, listened to it a few times now and this has me VERY excited for their next album!


----------



## CannibalKiller

HighGain510 said:


> I saw this on their FB page the other day and couldn't get it to load since my internet was on the fritz, holy shit sounds amazing! Dig the new guy!  Not sure if I missed it, has there been any word on their next album/EP?  Glad they stuck with the melodic side of things, there are a few other bands in the same genre that went to screamo singers and it is a shame because the music is wonderful and the vocals just kill it for me.  Seems like they made a great choice with the new _djent_, listened to it a few times now and this has me VERY excited for their next album!



fixed


----------



## SuperShredderDan

new singer is AMAZING though


----------



## subject aftermath

will interesting to hear how the old songs will sound live !


----------



## MarkPopkie

Does anyone know how the single will be released? I would assume iTunes and Amazon... 

But am I the only one that would be willing to pay more for a FLAC/lossless file? I would honestly rather pay $3 on Bandcamp than $0.99 on iTunes.


----------



## toiletstand

i could have sworn i saw a post on Fb that its going to be released for free today


----------



## HK_Derek

Indeed... free mp3 download here:

TESSERACT - Nocturne by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## MarkPopkie

Yup, there we go... 10mb file - not bad, not great, but it's free and I'll take it.

I'm so fucking excited for this band, I really am. Having heard this song and most of the Voices From the Fuselage material, I can easily say that I love Ashe's voice and his style.


----------



## ROAR

Man I wish I had gotten a free 100gig lossless file instead.
My $100k pro monitors are useless now!


----------



## CannibalKiller

finally changed the title xD


----------



## zuzek

ROAR said:


> Man I wish I had gotten a free 100gig lossless file instead.
> My $100k pro monitors are useless now!



Nyar nyar, snidy sarcastc nyar.

As a guy that likes high quality music in high quality recordings (on my ... *drumroll* $200 KRK's!), I can't fault anyone for asking for more availability of lossless codecs with today's internet. I especially can't fault those that want to *pay* for it when the lossy files are *free*.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

CannibalKiller said:


> finally changed the title xD



The poll is still there... I guess they can't remove it?


----------



## MarkPopkie

ROAR said:


> Man I wish I had gotten a free 100gig lossless file instead.
> My $100k pro monitors are useless now!



Yeah, I know you're making a sarcastic dig at me, but I really didn't mean to sound as pretentious and snobby as I came off... I was actually meaning to sound grateful. The stream rip from Soundcloud before they released the free track was like 3.25mb and really poor... So the bump up to 10mb was considerable and much appreciated.

So for those with a real knack for theory... can anyone help with breaking down the polymeter in Nocturne? I used to call myself a drummer, but I fear that my skills have atrophied like an unused limb. Mentally, I run into a roadblock with this song and it cycles on repeat in my head.
I know that much of the song is in 4/4 - like the first verse and chorus. But sometimes we get a derivative of 3 - like 6/8 - at "let's attempt escape..." 
And then we have times when it's 4 against 6 - or 6 against 4... these are the interesting parts. At the "Yeah!!!!!" and "Wake me up!" part... there's 4 on the cymbals, but 6 on the snare... and the Wake Me Up bits interrupt the pattern, but then it picks it back up. I can't quite break that area down to the level that I'd like...
But the area that confounds me the most is the intro (outro). I can only get the counting for one hand at a time... but I can never put them together to get the whole picture. Anybody have this part figured out?


----------



## anomynous

So the first gig with Ashe should have been today, anbody see it?


----------



## lemeker

Just noticed the title change. Nocturne is really good. I like the new guy, never heard of him, but he's good. I'm excitied!!!!


----------



## Ralyks

Anybody know what the setlist was for the first show with Ashe?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I would really like to see some live footage with Ashe.


----------



## aeliott

Ralyks said:


> Anybody know what the setlist was for the first show with Ashe?



-New Track (don't know title. It was short, about 1-3 minutes)
-Nocturne
-Concealing Fate 2: Deception
-Concealing Fate 3: The Impossible
-Concealing Fate 4: Perfection
-Concealing Fate 5: Epiphany
-Concealing Fate 6: Origin
-April
-Concealing Fate 1: Acceptance


----------



## MarkPopkie

aeliott said:


> -New Track (don't know title. It was short, about 1-2 minutes)
> -Nocturne
> -Concealing Fate 2: Deception
> -Concealing Fate 3: The Impossible
> -Concealing Fate 4: Perfection
> -Concealing Fate 5: Epiphany
> -Concealing Fate 6: Origin
> -April
> -Concealing Fate 1: Acceptance



¿El video, por favor?


----------



## aeliott

MarkPopkie said:


> ¿El video, por favor?



I was there, but didn't film any myself - though I know a couple who did. I'm keeping an eye on youtube, should be stuff around soon


----------



## PeteyG

Tesseract were great last night, Ashe has a fantastic voice. Unfortunately I missed most of their set due to having to get the van from half a mile away and load out our equipment, but what I caught was brilliant.


----------



## jjfiegel

Did the new track have vocals or is it like a New Groove type dealy?


----------



## Rick

PeteyG said:


> Tesseract were great last night, Ashe has a fantastic voice. Unfortunately I missed most of their set due to having to get the van from half a mile away and load out our equipment, but what I caught was brilliant.



Don't you mean 3/4 of a kilometer or something like that?


----------



## aeliott

jjfiegel said:


> Did the new track have vocals or is it like a New Groove type dealy?



It had clean vocals, started instrumental and very ambient; sounded like an introductory track. It built up towards a groove at the end which led straight into nocturne. If I remember rightly anyway, half-busy trying not to pee myself in excitement


----------



## Triple7

how did he handle the screaming vocals from the older songs?


----------



## anomynous

^


This is what I'm interested in. Can Ashe growl/scream?


----------



## aeliott

Triple7 said:


> how did he handle the screaming vocals from the older songs?



Very well, I thought. If you want to compare them to previous vocalists, he is much closer to Dan than Elliot, mainly because of the pitch. Still distinctively different though; Ashe's are a _tiny_ bit more on the "shouty" side than "screamy" side (if that makes sense). He nailed them in any case, they synergised perfectly with 'mos in the intro to Acceptance.


----------



## Ralyks

Would love to see footage of Ashe with the band.
Would also love to hear him do Eden.
Would also love if they would EVER play Eden...


----------



## aeliott




----------



## MarkPopkie

aeliott said:


>




Love it. his screams are definitely more shout/yell... but that's fine. he's got emotion in his delivery, and that is all I could ask for. If Nocturne is any indication of future material, screaming will play a very small part in the overall sound.

Can't wait to hear more. He's definitely got Dan's "on-stage pitch." (First time I heard Dan live, I thought it was fake...) Ashe fits in quite nicely and delivers the old material accurately - but with his own style.


----------



## anomynous

Dem vocals


----------



## aeliott

MarkPopkie said:


> If Nocturne is any indication of future material, screaming will play a very small part in the overall sound.



Yeah, on Amos's facebook page, he said that the direction the band wanted to go in before they found Ashe involved less (/ no?) screaming; and Ashe just happened to be not-so-big on screaming anyway. He'd never actually done it before joining TesseracT, but I think we can definitely say he pulls it out the bag for their existing material.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

aeliott said:


> Yeah, on Amos's facebook page, he said that the direction the band wanted to go in before they found Ashe involved less (/ no?) screaming; and Ashe just happened to be not-so-big on screaming anyway. He'd never actually done it before joining TesseracT, but I think we can definitely say he pulls it out the bag for their existing material.



This is probably going to tick off some guys...

As for me? I'm OK with it. Ashe's voice make up for the lack of growls and screams.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is probably going to tick off some guys...
> 
> As for me? I'm OK with it. Ashe's voice make up for the lack of growls and screams.


Same.

I always liked the sung parts better, especially the ones on the rough side though, Dan sure knows how to pull those off.

Still wouldn't want to remove the screaming from the old material though, just saying I like where this is going.


----------



## Equivoke

Sounds sick. From that video his screaming reminds me of the dude from Architects.


----------



## MiPwnYew

That sounds wonderful


----------



## ManBeast

Love how he's all stoic before he starts to sing then just rips. He sounds clear as day live, something that I have really only seen Dan accomplish from the genre and similar bands.


----------



## Vicissitude27

I NEED MORE LIVE VIDS.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Much preferring this Ashe fellow over Elliot. I think Ashe did a great job on the old material and the new song sounds pretty promising.
Still, I am very glad I was able to see these guys when Daniel was with them.


----------



## aeliott

Deception + The Impossible w/Ashe


----------



## anomynous

Some of that sounds kinda eh....but that video has a ton of high end so it's hard to judge.


Most of it sounds great though.


----------



## DLG

I was at Euroblast. His voice sounded great, but his stage presence is severally lacking. Especially after watching Dan with Skyharbor the day before. 

Kind of just stood there and sang.

Hopefully he'll get that part down too, seems like a really young kid. The singing was great though.


----------



## HK_Derek

DLG said:


> I was at Euroblast.



<<< Seriously bloody jealous! Damned $1200 plane tickets..


----------



## JosephAOI

DLG said:


> I was at Euroblast. His voice sounded great, but his stage presence is severally lacking. Especially after watching Dan with Skyharbor the day before.
> 
> Kind of just stood there and sang.
> 
> Hopefully he'll get that part down too, seems like a really young kid. The singing was great though.



That was his first gig with them iirc, don't judge him too harshly


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

JosephAOI said:


> That was his first gig with them iirc, don't judge him too harshly



Saw them yesterday and really enjoyed it. I agree on the lacking stage performance, but his singing was spot on. The harsh bits were a bit forced though, he might need to use better technique, or that voice isn't going to sound that pretty anymore after a tour or two


----------



## aeliott




----------



## Rook

This is a massively childish and unrelated point, but does anyone else think he doesn't quite fit in aesthetically?  It's not gunna put me off the band or anything but it does make me lol. Looking forward to catching them some time, I know Tess have very high standards and this guy wouldn't have the job if he weren't top notch.


----------



## DLG

well, dude is definitely like 20-30 pounds heavier in real life than he appears in those initial promo pics with the band, maybe he's a nervous eater. 

nevertheless, I'm all about body equality and fat dudes can still make great frontmen, just look at messiah marcolin


----------



## aeliott

I know I keep bombarding this thread with vids, but here's the new song that leads into Nocturne for anyone interested

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtGliYWPNyA


----------



## anomynous




----------



## JaeSwift

I'm actually really surprised at how amazingly similair he sounds to the recording on that live vid of Nocturne. Really impressive!

And to the guys commenting on his body weight...seriously? Since when is metal about looking good?


----------



## anomynous

Especially since he's not even fat or anything


----------



## Kroaton

Elliot used to be bashed under the guise of having a way too feminine voice , this guy is getting trashed for being a few pounds shy off perfect hipster form and not screaming. Fucking priceless.


----------



## JosephAOI

Kroaton said:


> Elliot used to be bashed under the guise of having a way too feminine voice , this guy is getting trashed for being a few pounds shy off perfect hipster form and not screaming. Fucking priceless.



Elliot always took it as a compliment when people said he had a very feminine voice.


----------



## anomynous

Still doesn't change the fact people were saying it to insult him


----------



## mos

Wow...this thread has been an eye opener. Thank you to all the cool people on this forum who pointed out that sexuality or image has nothing to do with music. You guys are great. For those who seem concerned about such issues, I suggest you give Hannah Montana a listen, she seems right up your street. 



Thanks again for your support and interest, guys. It really means the world to us! 

Mos
TesseracT


----------



## MF_Kitten

mos said:


> Wow...this thread has been an eye opener. Thank you to all the cool people on this forum who pointed out that sexuality or image has nothing to do with music. You guys are great. For those who seem concerned about such issues, I suggest you give Hannah Montana a listen, she seems right up your street.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support and interest, guys. It really means the world to us!
> 
> Mos
> TesseracT



Haha, my exact thoughts! What the fuck, guys?! Are we seriously discussing his WEIGHT?!

edit: also, he sounds pretty good live, just needs to grow into the songs in a live setting. It's a much more uncontrolled situation to perform in, so it's harder to get the subtler pitch changes and in-between note changes and stuff right. He's slightly off in a couple parts, but the high notes and stuff are all good. The hardest part is usually the softer singing, which is hard to do in a live setting.


----------



## musicaldeath

For a first gig with the band, I thought he sounded really good. As he gets more under his belt with them, I think he will be great.


----------



## anomynous

mos said:


> Wow...this thread has been an eye opener. Thank you to all the cool people on this forum who pointed out that sexuality or image has nothing to do with music. You guys are great. For those who seem concerned about such issues, I suggest you give Hannah Montana a listen, she seems right up your street.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support and interest, guys. It really means the world to us!
> 
> Mos
> TesseracT



All of this.







Who gives a shit what his sexuality is or how he looks? He's a killer vocalist.


----------



## Hybrid138

not sure how sexuality came into this but I think the sining sounds good. Can't wait to hear more from him. I don't care what he looks like. I personally, would like to hear some Mos growls! That dude has an incredible speaking voice and fierce growls. Even if it's back-up, that's talent that needs to be utilized!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is probably going to tick off some guys...
> 
> As for me? I'm OK with it. Ashe's voice make up for the lack of growls and screams.



I agree, although I wish Elliot had stayed in a little longer as to showcase his AMAZING growls. But, what can you do? *shrug*

I've been following Tess ever since they released the One sampler (the one with "Concealing Fate Pt 2" and "Lament") and I gotta say that every singer they've had has been amazing. It's just such a shame they have such terrible luck with the circumstances. I'm glad none of the other band members have had to resign though; I'd be devastated if Jay or Amos had to resign!


----------



## bhakan

Found a video of a new song live + Nocturne. 


Sounds awesome. In the beginning Ashe's vocals reminded me of a mix of Dan and Maynard, and being a Tool fanboy, that's about as good as it gets for me.


----------



## MarkPopkie

let's bump this bitch.

new cover photo up on facebook.... implying new album? new single? WHAT!?!
let's start the rumour mill....

and new videos on youtube... April sounds great!


----------



## Kroaton

There's this video of the Nocturne intro/new song thing that they played at Euroblast (that video is way better quality).

Tesseract - New Song/Nocturne Live (O2 Academy, Bristol, December 16th 2012) - YouTube


----------



## anomynous

Popped up on website/facebook. Probably album title, but that doesn't explain the Jager logo.


----------



## Decapitated666

I still miss Elliot Coleman. The Perspective EP was my favorite EP this year. Some of the best stuff I've heard.


----------



## Kroaton

I know Acle skims over this thread from time to time so I thought I'd ask: Do you still use your TC Electronic Integrated Preamplifier? I know you used to swear by it back in the day, when you guys used pods. Have you finally been able to dial rhythm tones that you like with the Axe Fx alone? Because Nocturne sounds more organic and less gainy than anything on One so I was wondering what you used on that. Cheers and good luck on the album.


----------



## illimmigrant

Particularly refering to the song Nocturne and live video, I am not much of a fan of the over processed vocals, echoes, layers, etc. It just doesn't seem to translate well live even though it sounds cool in the recording. When I saw them here with Dan, the delay effects on his voice were boucing off the walls and creating all sorts of phase issues, so his voice had these crazy gurgling effects going when he sang and it sounded pretty horrible. While Ashe sounds pretty good in general here, I still feel the backing vocals and layers don't sound enarly as good. I guess we'd all have to hear it live to get a better sense of it.


----------



## MarkPopkie

The Circle Pit: TESSERACT "ALTERED STATE" ALBUM PREVIEW

Soooooo..... It's an album? Not a tour?
When was this announced? I never saw an official press release!


----------



## LetsMosey

MarkPopkie said:


> The Circle Pit: TESSERACT "ALTERED STATE" ALBUM PREVIEW
> 
> Soooooo..... It's an album? Not a tour?
> When was this announced? I never saw an official press release!



Sounds pretty good so far...


----------



## drmosh

illimmigrant said:


> Particularly refering to the song Nocturne and live video, I am not much of a fan of the over processed vocals, echoes, layers, etc. It just doesn't seem to translate well live even though it sounds cool in the recording. When I saw them here with Dan, the delay effects on his voice were boucing off the walls and creating all sorts of phase issues, so his voice had these crazy gurgling effects going when he sang and it sounded pretty horrible. While Ashe sounds pretty good in general here, I still feel the backing vocals and layers don't sound enarly as good. I guess we'd all have to hear it live to get a better sense of it.



totally depends on the venue and/or sound guy too


----------



## MarkPopkie

LetsMosey said:


> Sounds pretty good so far...




Yeah it's fantastic, but it came out a while back... and as far as i've seen, no one has insinuated that Nocturne will be on the album. It was one of Ashe's audition pieces.


----------



## Kroaton

Is there any confirmation from the band members that the name of the album will be Altered State?


----------



## anomynous

No


----------



## jjfiegel

No. A while ago TesseracT updated their Facebook profile picture with that Altered State image. Earlier today I saw someone update that they are recording something. Altered State is either the name of the next song or next studio release.


----------



## MarkPopkie

anomynous said:


> No



So this paragraph from the Circle Pit article is bullshit?
_*"Now with a steady line-up found in the inclusion of new vocalist, Ashe O'hara, they are back in the studio recording their second full-length record. It has officially received the title "Altered State" and supporting artwork has been released."*_

I'm not saying you're wrong... I actually agree with you. I'm just wondering why this website would say something completely false.


----------



## bhakan

Nothing the website says is particularly convincing. It sounds like they pasted a couple quotes about the writing process in with that picture and made an article. 

There has been no official post by the band, label, etc. and none of the quotes say anything about actually recording the album or that it is named Altered State. It seems a little sketchy to me.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Either they slipped up and posted something a bit earlier than they should have, or like bhakan said, it's just a mash-up of some info they 'gathered' and called an article/official announcement. Let's hope it's the former.


----------



## Kroaton

The title of the "Altered States" header on their website is still "TessAlbumTitleReleaseTimeline02WEBSITE1.png" , so they either fucked up or they intentionally played a little game with us and gave away the album title in a sort of ARG find it yourself sort of way. Cool nonetheless. Can't wait to hear Nocturne in the album version (the single version already released is different from the final version).


----------



## bhakan

Kroaton said:


> The title of the "Altered States" header on their website is still "TessAlbumTitleReleaseTimeline02WEBSITE1.png" , so they either fucked up or they intentionally played a little game with us and gave away the album title in a sort of ARG find it yourself sort of way. Cool nonetheless. Can't wait to hear Nocturne in the album version (the single version already released is different from the final version).


Well that provides much better evidence that it is the album title. I am incredibly excited to hear more Tesseract!


----------



## ManBeast

I've seen some random updates on twitter but nothing too interesting. Hoping for a teaser to pop up here soon.


----------



## Fiction

They did just say they have 2 songs left to record in the studio on Facebook, So cloon guys.


----------



## CloudAC

Awesome, I'm really digging Nocturnal. Curious if it's a concept album or not?


----------



## wankerness

MarkPopkie said:


> Yeah it's fantastic, but it came out a while back... and as far as i've seen, no one has insinuated that Nocturne will be on the album. It was one of Ashe's audition pieces.



Yeah, I know I heard that a while back, so I'm hoping it's not going to be on the album. I pretty much hate it. I love the entire "One" album but this just sucks, It's mainly just the stupid vocal line on this song that turns me off. The singing sounds like it belongs in avenged sevenfold or something. The riffs are also incredibly dumbed-down but that would make sense if it's just an audition piece.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Anyone know if they are they going to be continuing with the sound on Perspective, or going back to give some nods to One?


----------



## anomynous

Come on guys, you really think Nocturne's not going to be on the album?



Other than the fact that band has said a bunch of times on facebook the version out now is different than the album version, why would it not be on there in some shape or form?






Also it's going to be more like One than Persepctive, but that doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## bhakan

Perspective was just acoustic reworkings of some songs, not indicative of future music. Though I think I remember someone from the band saying that this album would be less heavy than One.


----------



## Joose

I love "Nocturne" and I will be very pleased with an album full of songs like it. The softer, more melodic djentyness is awesome.


----------



## jjfiegel

One really isn't that heavy to begin with anyways. There's Acceptance and Sunrise, and I guess Nascent and Epiphany, but that's about it. Deception, Origin, and Eden are my go to songs anyway, so more stuff like that please.


----------



## Dayviewer

I really don't care if they go heavier or more mellow or something more different than One, all i know is i'm probably gonna digg it 
I loved Nocturne too so I'm sure i'll be liking the next album as well


----------



## ConanRTTG

^^This just been posted by Acle on Facebook.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

YEAH BUDDY


----------



## Dayviewer

yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes


----------



## bhakan




----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^ My reaction exactly


----------



## anomynous

Something in my pants just went into an altered state.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

"So... TesseracT just turned in a 51 minute song as their next album."

From Century Media records FB page..


----------



## wannabguitarist

Kiwimetal101 said:


> "So... TesseracT just turned in a 51 minute song as their next album."
> 
> From Century Media records FB page..


----------



## Watty

Yus. Here's hoping it's more material like the latest single...listened to it at least 50 times since I discovered it had been released like two days ago.

*dodges tomatos thrown out of incredulity regarding my ignorance on the release date*


----------



## anomynous

Kiwimetal101 said:


> "So... TesseracT just turned in a 51 minute song as their next album."
> 
> From Century Media records FB page..



Ready.


----------



## JosephAOI

Kiwimetal101 said:


> "So... TesseracT just turned in a 51 minute song as their next album."
> 
> From Century Media records FB page..


----------



## Ralyks

A 51 minute song?

Bring it.


----------



## Dayviewer

So when are they releasing the new single and video?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

My body is totally prepared for this moment...


----------



## DLG

hope it's divided up like A Pleasant Shade of Grey


----------



## Genome

Kiwimetal101 said:


> "So... TesseracT just turned in a 51 minute song as their next album."
> 
> From Century Media records FB page..



They sound happy about that.


----------



## Papa G

New interview.
Kinda strange with it being all animated.


----------



## technomancer

There is only one thing I care about:

RELEASE DATE


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Same. I'm freaking out. I told my GF about the coming of the new album and she's excited as well


----------



## Gnome7

Never been a fan of this band, but I might possibly check this out. Hopefully this isn't a generic "djent" record.


----------



## JosephAOI

"New Tesseract sounds phenomenal" - John Browne


----------



## CloudAC

So excited. RELEASE DATE NAO.


----------



## ManBeast

Serious pants tent


----------



## Maggai

Hope it's not split up. Hope it's really ambient and out there.


----------



## anomynous

It'll be split up just like Concealing Fate was


----------



## CloudAC

It'll for sure be split up, unless they've extended Nocturne to 51 minutes haha.


----------



## crg123

Although I doubt he was serious 7614000 seconds = 88.125 = 3 months until the release


----------



## Maggai

booo-urns


----------



## jjfiegel

Three months isn't too long, though I'd prefer March or April.


----------



## Jonathan20022

You know, I was listening to the Perspective EP. And although I enjoyed Elliot's voice a lot on Perfection and April, on Origin I didn't like it as much. He sounded like it wasn't as much of a struggle for him to sing that song, if that makes any sense. He's an amazing vocalist with some ridiculous range, but listening to Dan on the original Origin. Hearing him reaching for those notes added another dimension to the vocals for me.

I'm not one for the singer debate, but I just felt like saying this. I've been listening to One on rotation much more often since this semester started, so hearing Elliot's version was a bit foreign to me haha.


----------



## CloudAC

Im just really excited to see what Ashe brings to the table. I still find it difficult to think of Tesseract without Dan haha, but I have a very good feeling about this new guy.


----------



## Jonathan20022

CloudAC said:


> Im just really excited to see what Ashe brings to the table. I still find it difficult to think of Tesseract without Dan haha, but I have a very good feeling about this new guy.



Likewise, I'm interested in what a new singer can bring to the table in the context of completely new music.


----------



## Kroaton

From facebook: "TesseracT &#8211; Altered State &#8211; 01 Of Matter; 02 Of Mind&#8230;"

So Altered State is indeed the name of the album (if they are not pulling a Tool on us) and we are going to be teased to death like horny teenagers with the gradual reveal of track names.


----------



## TheFerryMan

Kroaton said:


> From facebook: "TesseracT  Altered State  01 Of Matter; 02 Of Mind"
> 
> So Altered State is indeed the name of the album (if they are not pulling a Tool on us) and we are going to be teased to death like horny teenagers with the gradual reveal of track names.




WHY DEY DO DIS TO US D:?


----------



## Ralyks

Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if those are the only two songs.


----------



## Dayviewer

^That would be pretty awesome haha.

Also this:


> Daniel Tompkins
> TesseracT new album sounds incredible


Good to hear he's still on good terms with them in some ways, on the other hand, stop teasing


----------



## Kroaton

Frome John Browne's FB. 


> Jamming the new Tess album again, it is next level great.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Kroaton said:


> Frome John Browne's FB.



Love it. Good to know that John and Acle are still buddies - FellSilent was great but these two dudes have such a different approach I'm nothing but happy they went their own directions.


----------



## CloudAC

All I need is a release date... A release date and I can rest.

and the artwork

and a new single

and the tracklist

did I mention a release date?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

CloudAC said:


> All I need is a release date... A release date and I can rest.
> 
> and the artwork
> 
> and a new single
> 
> and the tracklist
> 
> did I mention a release date?


How about the full album and then you can rest...after you finish listening to it a couple of times.


----------



## Kroaton

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> How about the full album and then you can rest...after you finish listening to it a couple of times.



Just a couple of times? What is this blasphemy?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I just listened to Concealing Fate while driving to and from a show I was playing. I think I will never get over how perfect Dan's voice is.

I've listened to it countless times and it amazes me every time.


----------



## Ralyks

Just posted of Tesseracts Facebook 


> TesseracT &#8211; Altered State &#8211; 01 Of Matter; 02 Of Mind; 03 Of Reality...


----------



## jjfiegel

Of Nocturne


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

jjfiegel said:


> Of Nocturne


Somewhere I heard talk of it being a single only.

Whether that's true or not...I have no idea. Would explain the radically different title.


----------



## anomynous

They've said it's on the album. End of story. 







Albeit in a different form, but still.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

anomynous said:


> They've said it's on the album. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albeit in a different form, but still.


Oh, OK. Then that's settled. I don't remember where I heard/read that though.

Maybe the different form brings a different title...or maybe only the first few songs are "of (something)"


----------



## TIBrent

I am looking forward to hearing Ashe on record, his take on 'April' live blew me away, those huge notes he hit were goose-bump worthy.
-Brent


----------



## Kroaton

I wonder if these made the record -  ;


----------



## anomynous

There was an interview with Jay a few weeks back, he said some of Elliot Demo is on the album


----------



## Dayviewer

Just got tickets to see them on the upcoming EU tour, seeing them for the first time, excite!  hope they bust out some new material too apart from that intro they did on the last run.


----------



## anomynous

May 27th/28th



> 01. *Of Matter - Proxy*
> 02. *Of Matter - Retrospect*
> 03. *Of Matter - Resist*
> 04. *Of Mind - Nocturne*
> 05. *Of Mind - Exile*
> 06. *Of Reality - Eclipse*
> 07. *Of Reality - Palingenisis*
> 08. *Of Reality - Calabi-Yau*
> 09. *Of Energy - Singularity*
> 10. *Of Energy - Embers
> *


----------



## Dayviewer

yes.

And probably the album cover down there?






Where the preorders at?
I am excite.


----------



## Diggy

They keep changing into less and less my kinda thing.. sux


----------



## anomynous

Yup, can totally tell that from a track listing and poster art.


----------



## Rational Gaze

I'm beyond excited for this. Tesseract have always ventured from being a cookie cutter djent band. The more the merrier. Can't wait to actually hear them exercise the moniker "progressive metal".


----------



## jonajon91

Diggy said:


> They keep changing into less and less my kinda thing.. sux



Few more screams on noctourne and I would still have peaked interests, but at the moment im on hold until I hear new material


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't really care if there's screams or not, the guy's clean vocals are goddamn amazing.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I've heard that there won't be any screams at all, and I'm totally fine with that to be honest. I'm just pumped for the new album.


----------



## bhakan

Diggy said:


> They keep changing into less and less my kinda thing.. sux


Luckily for me it is the opposite. From how they described the new album, they just keep becoming more and more my thing (and I loved One, so I'm beyond excited for this).


----------



## Rational Gaze

bhakan said:


> Luckily for me it is the opposite. From how they described the new album, they just keep becoming more and more my thing (and I loved One, so I'm beyond excited for this).



Based on your avatar, you and I are on the same page with this


----------



## technomancer

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I've heard that there won't be any screams at all, and I'm totally fine with that to be honest. I'm just pumped for the new album.



I just got even more interested in hearing this  (Sorry, sometimes I get tired of screaming and cookie monster)


----------



## Durero

technomancer said:


> I just got even more interested in hearing this  (Sorry, sometimes I get tired of screaming and cookie monster)





It's the same for me. I'm beyond tired of screams & growls & cookie monsters in metal. Those vocal timbres feel so cliched, overused and unexpressive to me.

I'm getting old


----------



## Watty

Durero said:


> It's the same for me. I'm beyond tired of screams & growls & cookie monsters in metal. Those vocal timbres feel so cliched, overused and unexpressive to me.



Especially when most folks such at doing them....


----------



## gunch

So someone give me a condensed version of what happened with all these British djent bands?

Was it like Fellsilent first and then it split off into Monuments and Tesseract?


----------



## matt397

silverabyss said:


> So someone give me a condensed version of what happened with all these british djent bands?
> 
> Was it like Fellsilent first and then it split off into Monuments and Tesseract?



Condensed version:



Yes


----------



## Equivoke

matt397 said:


> Condensed version:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



Slightly expanded version:

Browne and Acle were the guitarists in Fellsilent, Acle did Tesseract, Browne did Monuments (and Neema from Fellsilent was one of the Monuments vocalists for a while)


----------



## Kroaton

Gonna go play some baseball with the fourth dimensional erection I got from seeing the release date. This and a new DEP album in the same month , oh dear spaghetti monster.


----------



## TheFerryMan

Diggy said:


> They keep changing into less and less my kinda thing.. sux




how dare they...er...what did they do exactly? release the album art and tracklist? I'm so confused by your statement.


----------



## Kroaton

So 51 minutes split into 4 songs , right?Of Matter; Of Mind; Of Reality; Of Energy


----------



## Dayviewer

Yes, 4 songs which are also split into numerous songs, think of a few ''Conceiling Fates'' on one record. That's what i'm thinking atleast.



Ocara-Jacob said:


> I've heard that there won't be any screams at all, and I'm totally fine with that to be honest. I'm just pumped for the new album.


Same here, though if there would be any, I hope Amos has some recorded too.
I remember first getting into this band and watching a youtube video of Sunrise being performed live with Amos doing growls next to Dan screaming, it was heavy as hell, then the studio version came up with only Dan screaming and that lost alot of impact imo.

Anyway however the new record is going to be i'm sure i'm gonna digg it, hope they do a nice special edition again


----------



## Kroaton

01. Of Matter - Proxy
02. Of Matter - Retrospect
03. Of Matter - Resist
04. Of Mind - Nocturne
05. Of Mind &#8211; Exile
06. Of Reality - Eclipse
07. Of Reality - Palingenisis
08. Of Reality - Calabi-Yau
09. Of Energy - Singularity
10. Of Energy - Embers

So the intro to Nocturne they were playing might be called Resist and they spelled Genesis [PalinGENESIS] wrong in the press release.


----------



## Dayviewer

New track with Dan and Acle, thought i'd post it here 
https://beta.indabamusic.com/opport...7f8a-8664-11e2-8332-12313b074e32?sort=hottest
I'm absolutely loving this, been listening to it all day!


----------



## Herrick

Hello, mangs. I listened to their album One for the first time earlier this week and I was kinda fuckin' blown away. Where is the best place to buy a digital copy? Amazon? I've never bought digital copies of music before.

*Edit:* Curses! Amazon only has the instrumental version.


----------



## TheFerryMan

https://twitter.com/tesseractband/status/312585130185224192


Tesseract...wat you got goin on?


Edit OH. It's this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIysXnFSEdo

My Boss is wondering why i'm throwing my debit card at the computer screen.

plebeian.


----------



## Dayviewer

That snippet is absolutely amazing, can't wait for this!


----------



## elnyrb10

the clip kinda sorta somewhat reminds me of a djentier karnivool. I LOVE THAT


----------



## kastenfrog

fuck! so atmospheric! i love it. and yeah... it totally has a karnivool vibe to it and hey... since karnivool is the best band to face this planet, i'm more than fine with it


----------



## sakeido

reminded me of a more djenty, slightly downtempo Dead Letter Circus. Should be sweet.

guitar tone still blows though


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Daaahhhh me gusta. I'm even more pumped now.

EDIT:


sakeido said:


> reminded me of a more djenty, slightly downtempo Dead Letter Circus. Should be sweet.
> 
> guitar tone still blows though



U srs? I actually love their guitar tone, as well as their bass tone. What don't you like about it?


----------



## Alice AKW

It's being released on my birthday here in the US

I know what I'm buying myself...


----------



## Timelesseer

Beyond stoked for this album. Nocturne blew me away when they released it and the teaser sounds awesome. I hope they still have the heavier parts though, even without the screams.


----------



## Watty

Just heard the teaser....oh my that first bit is tasty with the way the drums enter. They need to make sure to hold onto their rhythm section as Jay and Amos seem to play off each other so well.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO

kastenfrog said:


> fuck! so atmospheric! i love it. and yeah... it totally has a karnivool vibe to it and hey... since karnivool is the best band to face this planet, i'm more than fine with it


 Who should also be releasing a new album later this year hopefully! Pretty sure they recording now. 

Love the teaser.!!


----------



## Timelesseer

TIMEwaveXERO said:


> Who should also be releasing a new album later this year hopefully! Pretty sure they recording now.
> 
> Love the teaser.!!



Yeah, they're just finishing up in the studio now. Sound Awake is one of my Top 10 albums of all time. Cannot WAIT for their new album.


----------



## kastenfrog

fuck yeah!


----------



## Dayviewer

Haven't listened to the first teaser since the day it came out and will resist listening to others, I want this album to fresh when it arrives on my doormat 

I absolutely ruined Periphery II for myself by listening to way to much teasers before release, and I won't let that happen again.


----------



## leonardo7

Vocals remind me of Taproot. But higher pitched. Cant wait.


----------



## jehu12141987

Can't get here soon enuff.


----------



## MarkPopkie

absolutely fucking incredible... brilliant arrangement... superbly creative vocals... i would gnaw off my arm to have this album in my possession right now.


----------



## mcleanab

Someone in the youtube comments said it reminded them of TOOL. Very cool comparison...

I can't wait for this! The first clip was amazing too!


----------



## sakeido

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Daaahhhh me gusta. I'm even more pumped now.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> U srs? I actually love their guitar tone, as well as their bass tone. What don't you like about it?



The new teaser sounded better than the first one but it is so digital, flat and sterile. Not that you have to use real tubes on a recording.. it certainly helps. I thought both their guitar tone & bass sounded infinitely worse on the debut than on the old Concealing Fate demos and iirc those old demos were pod tones as well but still more lively and thick than the new stuff. On the flip side, the sound translates almost perfectly to their live show, where it sounds much better.


----------



## Watty

Dayviewer said:


> Haven't listened to the first teaser since the day it came out and will resist listening to others, I want this album to fresh when it arrives on my doormat



I've never understood this; but to each his own. You should not resist, the drum transition into the song in the first teaser is THE BEST I've ever heard. So smooth and fits the rest of the song perfectly.



Dayviewer said:


> I absolutely ruined Periphery II for myself by listening to way to much teasers before release, and I won't let that happen again.



What do you mean teasers? A lot of the material was released years ago on Bulb's SC.  And how can you ruin something by getting a taste of it? If it's good, it's good, regardless of when you happen to indulge.









Analogy:

"Foreplay? Naw, I don't want to ruin sex." Said no person ever.


----------



## Dayviewer

Well it's just the whole thing of ''keeping it fresh'', like if I would keep listening to those teasers now and those parts come up in the album I just feel like skipping those because I have heard them so many times before and it kinda loses the surprise factor, something like that 
I can definatly see where you're coming from though, maybe it's just me haha.


----------



## bhakan

I do the opposite. When I hear a riff I liked from a teaser, I always think its extra cool, because you already knew the section, but you didn't know how it fit into the song.


----------



## Watty

bhakan said:


> I do the opposite. When I hear a riff I liked from a teaser, I always think its extra cool, because you already knew the section, but you didn't know how it fit into the song.



Exactly.


----------



## brutalwizard

I Love The second teaser TOO sick.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Fuck I gotta check this teaser out soon. I was listening to Tesseract all day. Which included giving the EP another chance. And I fucking loved it this time around, which surprised me since I really disliked it before 



Also, this happened a few months ago now, but for the longest time I just could not get down with Tompkins cleans, but I had a sudden revelation and now I can't get enough of his voice. Also allowed me to embrace how awesome Skyharbor is. New The Room Colored Charlatan track with him on guest vocals is sick too


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Less than two months until the release! I'm pumped, and the snippets that have been given to us are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## XxStatiX

The first teaser is so good! :')
Pre-ordering for sure!


----------



## wankerness

Maybe I don't remember the last album very well, but the riffs were a lot more complex than this, weren't they? These two teasers are almost entirely vocal based and the second one's heavy riffs seemed very simple compared to say, Concealing Fate. Has me kind of scared, though maybe they're just trying to hype the new vocalist on these trailers. I forgot about Taproot but that's not a bad comparison. Before I read that comment I was sorta thinking A Perfect Circle (they seemed to be bigger on vocal layering than Tool) but he doesn't sound all that much like Maynard.


----------



## Dropsonic

wankerness said:


> Maybe I don't remember the last album very well, but the riffs were a lot more complex than this, weren't they? These two teasers are almost entirely vocal based and the second one's heavy riffs seemed very simple compared to say, Concealing Fate. Has me kind of scared, though maybe they're just trying to hype the new vocalist on these trailers. I forgot about Taproot but that's not a bad comparison. Before I read that comment I was sorta thinking A Perfect Circle (they seemed to be bigger on vocal layering than Tool) but he doesn't sound all that much like Maynard.



What difference does riff complexity make? It sounds fucking awesome!


----------



## DLG

almost ever djent band overdoes it with riff complexity (or at least attempts to make things sound complex) this is refreshing because of that. it's cool that they are carving their own niche.


----------



## Jonathan20022

wankerness said:


> Maybe I don't remember the last album very well, but the riffs were a lot more complex than this, weren't they? These two teasers are almost entirely vocal based and the second one's heavy riffs seemed very simple compared to say, Concealing Fate. Has me kind of scared, though maybe they're just trying to hype the new vocalist on these trailers. I forgot about Taproot but that's not a bad comparison. Before I read that comment I was sorta thinking A Perfect Circle (they seemed to be bigger on vocal layering than Tool) but he doesn't sound all that much like Maynard.



Why would that matter? The riffs aren't all that matter, the vocal performance is what really drives Tesseract's music imo. Instrumentally, yeah I still love them but to a person who's just being introduced to them, the guitar parts themselves can be quite long and repetitive. The Drum, Vocal, and Bass work help drive the song past just being repetitive rhythm sections for the entire piece. 

And Tesseract has never been a band I'd listen to if I wanted to enjoy technical riffing. There's way too many bands putting out licks that are way too hard to play.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Kenji20022 said:


> Why would that matter? The riffs aren't all that matter, the vocal performance is what really drives Tesseract's music imo. Instrumentally, yeah I still love them but to a person who's just being introduced to them, the guitar parts themselvs can be quite long and repetitive. The Drum, Vocal, and Bass work help drive the song past just being repetitive rhythm sections for the entire piece.
> 
> And Tesseract has never been a band I'd listen to if I wanted to enjoy technical riffing. There's way too many bands putting out licks that are way too hard to play.


This!

This is exactly the reason I don't think they'd ever work as an instrumental band. I love the riffs on Concealing Fate but without the vocals they'd be lost on me.


----------



## osmosis2259

Nice to hear that it's all going to be clean vocals. 

Nothing against harsh vocals but this is a nice change. 

I think this album sounds like it could work well with a non-metal listener too if you know what I mean. There's metal riffs in there obviously but the voice is very soothing and has that accessibility as well.


----------



## wankerness

Kenji20022 said:


> Why would that matter? The riffs aren't all that matter, the vocal performance is what really drives Tesseract's music imo. Instrumentally, yeah I still love them but to a person who's just being introduced to them, the guitar parts themselves can be quite long and repetitive. The Drum, Vocal, and Bass work help drive the song past just being repetitive rhythm sections for the entire piece.
> 
> And Tesseract has never been a band I'd listen to if I wanted to enjoy technical riffing. There's way too many bands putting out licks that are way too hard to play.



It's hard to explain, I like the atmospheric repetitive niche they carved out on the last album a LOT, it's just these samples seem like the "heaviness" of the riffs is gone, it seems like they were mostly just playing single notes on the lowest string of their guitars ala Meshuggah - Nothing and it sounded kinda wimpy cause they're using 7s! It didn't seem to run counterpoint to the vocals like the last album often did with the awesomely heavy riffs with the layers of atmosphere over the top of it, it sounded like the vocals had taken over entirely and the heavy riffs got lost. It sounded about as heavy as Chevelle or something when the last album I thought had great monolithic twisty guitar riffs going on contrasted by the great atmospheric long held high notes in the vocals and stuff. 

I'm not going "omg they should play like periphery omg" cause I don't like Periphery, and I do like their previous album a lot, I'm just saying that I find the samples lacking compared to the previous album and don't totally understand why myself but think the riffs are probably part of it! 

Whatev, seems like no one else agrees with me at all!


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's cool man, it'd probably be best to just wait it out and listen to the entire thing. If Nocturne is any indication, that heavy factor isn't all the way out the window. If that's what you meant then like I said, I think we'll probably be more surprised than anything when it actually lands.

And imo I totally preferred the moments on One where there was less distortion and the spectrum of instruments was heard a little more clearly. But that's just me, and Periphery is totally different, I definitely think the music in Tesseract has a more serious vibe and it does seem to "take itself seriously" if that makes any sense.

Periphery's music is much more jumpy and lively. But that's besides the point haha.


----------



## bhakan

Tesseract, IMO, has never been about riffs. None of their riffs have really had much of a technical aspect, they're just awesome because they fit into the atmosphere and first and foremost serve the song, instead of just being technical for the sake of cool riffs (which I have nothing against).


----------



## wankerness

bhakan said:


> Tesseract, IMO, has never been about riffs. None of their riffs have really had much of a technical aspect, they're just awesome because they fit into the atmosphere and first and foremost serve the song, instead of just being technical for the sake of cool riffs (which I have nothing against).



Right, yeah, it's not like they were flashy, there were just all those amazing twisty grindy riffs throughout that album that really were bludgeoning and awesome. I have a hard time describing what I like about them. I do remember my first couple listens of "One" were just me thinking "THIS IS WAY TOO PONDEROUS AND BORING" before I got adjusted to what they were trying to do, so maybe this album will be similar. I dunno if I ever would have gotten into them if I hadn't actually bought the album, since the first thing that made me go  was when I watched the bonus DVD after listening to the CD twice. Somehow watching that made it all click even though it sounds almost the same as the album.

I'm not finding any info about what the second disc of the double cd set version of the new album is. If I knew it was another DVD like the one they had with One I would preorder it right now, but the merch pages don't like details apparently.

Hmm, based on facebook comments apparently the second disc is just the first disc without vocals? If they do anything else with it that might be interesting.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Acle's riff writing peaked with Acceptance. Every fucking riff in that song just grooves so fucking hard 

In all seriousness though; I'd be pretty excited if there's another riff laden song like that on the new album but like everyone else has said it's all about the atmosphere


----------



## TheDivineWing22

We've also only heard about 4 minutes of the whole cd, so there is probably some more complex riffs in there some where.


----------



## Marcus

TesseracT Are Making a 51-Minute Animated Video to Accompany Their New Album | MetalSucks


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Marcus said:


> TesseracT Are Making a 51-Minute Animated Video to Accompany Their New Album | MetalSucks



It's not fair to tease people this long! D:


----------



## rikomaru

I actually JUST heard this group for the first time a couple weeks ago (thank you random drummer to remain nameless) and damn....this is some good shyte! I've obliterated my mp3 player's batteries multiple times with that Concealing Fate studio video. >.<

Other than hearing an older version of that song, i've not heard anything with the former voxman yet. I'm definitely a fan of his sound though.


----------



## TIBrent




----------



## Kroaton

So the Elliot Untitled song lives on.Great.


----------



## Metal_Webb

I. Am. So. Pumped. For. This. Album.



Now with Saxophone


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Sorry to hate but that new teaser is terrible! The sax is way too loud. 

It seems the more I'm hearing the less I'm liking


----------



## wannabguitarist

Fuck yeah, the sax is back


----------



## anomynous

Chris Barretto did the sax


----------



## BlackMastodon

Can't say I dig sax in metal. :\
I'll wait to hear the album when it comes out to reserve judgement.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Awesome!


----------



## Francis978

I think the sax was a great addition, I can say I wasn't expecting it! It had a cool effect, but I will agree that it was too loud, I lost most of the backround music due to it.

I cannot WAIT for this new album though!


----------



## Joose

Well that was just fucking awesome. I feel terrible for those who don't dig it.


----------



## Equivoke

I could still hear the rest with the sax through my headphones, maybe a smidgen to loud though.

Sounds coo'


----------



## bhakan

I loved it. Sax solos are always good.

Also, yes the sax is louder than the rest of the music, but it is a solo, what would you expect? It isn't like the whole album will be drowned out by sax.


----------



## Joose

bhakan said:


> I loved it. Sax solos are always good.
> 
> Also, yes the sax is louder than the rest of the music, but it is a solo, what would you expect? It isn't like the whole album will be drowned out by sax.



My thoughts exactly. It's a solo, lol.

And besides, you can hear everything else. The "drowned out" sounds are background layers anyway.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That was one of the best things I think I've ever heard in a song. I'm not exaggerating too, I've re listened to the part where the sax comes in ten times and counting now. It is beautiful, unpredictable and perfect.


----------



## jmcnelisdroid

I'm so happy they are featuring Chris Barretto on the album with the sax. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## DLG

I wonder if they have a clause in their record contract that says ever song has to start with the clean/delay guitar thing.


----------



## Dropsonic

DLG said:


> I wonder if they have a clause in their record contract that says ever song has to start with the clean/delay guitar thing.



I really like that kind of song structure, where the tension kinda slowly grows throughout the song.

Of course, I wouldn't want this for EVERY song on the album, but still...


----------



## Jonathan20022

Considering we haven't heard ANY of the songs on here actually have an intro besides Elliot's tryout, and Nocturne. Which doesn't start with their usual sound mind you haha.

Both versions of Eden start off with a distorted riff if I recall correctly. But the zen/clean intro with delays is their thing, and they do it well.


----------



## ScottyB724

That sax is amazing. I reeeeeeeeaaaalllllly hope there is more sections on the album than just this one. Too good.


----------



## Joose

DLG said:


> I wonder if they have a clause in their record contract that says ever song has to start with the clean/delay guitar thing.



I can only hope.


----------



## Watty

It's good, but their other two demos with the sax included were miles better than this. I used to play the sax, so I can appreciate his tone and playing ability, but the overall structure of the solo could fit the music a bit better.


----------



## Equivoke

https://soundcloud.com/tesseractofficial/sets/altered-state

They have a longer version of Nocturne on here as well


----------



## Kroaton

Between the promos , new teasers , Elliot's Untitled Song and the longer version of Nocturne we've heard about 15-16 minutes out of the whole 51.


----------



## TheFerryMan

DLG said:


> I wonder if they have a clause in their record contract that says ever song has to start with the clean/delay guitar thing.



Nocturne, sunrise, Eden? 

anyhow. that clip has my wanting more.

seriously, crotch ocean.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I love the sax. Even though its so '97... 


I am so excited for this album. All the previews have been sick as fuck


----------



## Timelesseer

That extended part of Nocturne is incredible. By far my favorite section of anything I've heard from the new album. May 28th cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## Joose

I can'd stop listening to the extended version of Nocturne. What an in-fucking-credible soon.

I normally do not enjoy vocalists like Ashe; but it fits too well not to enjoy it.


----------



## aeliott




----------



## Equivoke

What poly is that at 1:06? They have it in another song and I can't remember which.

I think I'm gonna prefer this album to One.


----------



## Equivoke

Wait it's the Elliott teaser. Coo'


----------



## Joose

Dude, Ashe is a kick ass vocalist for this band. I wasn't sold the first time I heard Nocturne. But damn... what a fit.


----------



## Cnev

This album is going to be insane.


----------



## jjfiegel

New Noise Magazine | Tesseract &#8211; Altered State &#8211; Review by Ridge Briel

Man, such praise.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I am so fucking stoked for this album


One thing I am curious about, I don't know if this is true but I have heard throughout the web that this vocalist doesn't scream at all, so what is the scenario for their One material? Reworked for entirely clean vocals? Different band member taking over screams?


----------



## Equivoke

He did some screaming live, but I don't think there is any on the album. His screaming wasn't bad, a bit shouty a la Sam from Architects.


----------



## MarkPopkie

without question, this is the most anticipated album of the year for me...

every teaser has been better than the last. i'm not sure how much more i can take!


----------



## Zei

I've blacked out myself from the teasers after the first one.

Placing my pre-order Friday when I get paid... super excited. Stoked, even.


----------



## cfrank

That slap guitar bit is so groovyy.


----------



## The Beard

That slap guitar part. All of my boners.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I really need to start ignoring these videos until it's release.


----------



## Kroaton

As of right now they've released about 20 minutes of material from a 51 minute album.


----------



## Prydogga

Well it's more like 14 minutes. Only one full song makes it a real tease regardless of actual minutes.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Yeah it's definitely around 14-15 minutes, not counting Elliot's song because it's probably going to be different to some degree.


----------



## joshgalloway

All I can say is, all of you are going to love the album when it comes out!


----------



## kunalbatra

^Agreed. Just heard the full album myself and i can't stop playing it. Amazing shit!


----------



## fungwabus117

kunalbatra said:


> ^Agreed. Just heard the full album myself and i can't stop playing it. Amazing shit!



How'd you hear it?


----------



## kunalbatra

fungwabus117 said:


> How'd you hear it?




Review copy. I write for a webzine.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Pre-ordered the CD, LP, and a shirt. I am not going to try to over-hype this album, but all of these damn teasers and "Nocturne" are telling me that this album will have ludicrous levels of badass on it.


----------



## TIBrent

New song 'Of Matter - Proxy' on Spotify now


----------



## TheFerryMan

guys. Proxy is on spotify.


----------



## goherpsNderp

sounds a bit different from the snippets we've heard so far. sounds a bit more of the mass appeal persuasion but it IS only one song. so far i like this the least of all i've heard, but i still expect the album to be awesome. i'm far from being worried.


----------



## MarkPopkie

quality isn't so good... but that's what you get with a stream rip. sorry.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

If you have a spotify account you can hear it in hq.

I personally think that its amazing.


----------



## JosephAOI

Sounds awesome to me. Loving everything I've heard from the album so far. Pre-ordering as soon as I get my first paycheck!


----------



## anomynous

CM Distro now has preorders up. Search for "tesseract"


it's interesting, because those are listed as 1 LP, while the Merch Connection & CM Distro Europe preorders are 2xLP.


Tracklisting from CM Distro EU:



> LP 1 Side 1
> 01. Of Matter &#8211; Proxy (05:05)
> 02. Of Matter &#8211; Retrospect (05:33)
> 03. Of Matter &#8211; Resist (03:40)
> 
> 
> LP 1 Side 2
> 01. Of Mind &#8211; Nocturne (05:50)
> 02. Of Mind - Exile  (08:50)
> 
> 
> LP 2 Side 1
> 01. Of Reality - Eclipse (05:03)
> 02. Of Reality - Palingenesis (02:46)
> 03. Of Reality - Calabi-Yau (02:01)
> 
> 
> LP 2 Side 2
> 01. Of Energy - Singularity (08:21)
> 02. Of Energy - Embers (03:34)



So it looks like the US pressing is getting compressed to shit to fit on one LP


----------



## bhakan

The new song sounds awesome, as well as every clip I've heard. This is shaping up to be a mind blowing album. 

I do wonder what they're going to do as far as teasers go though, they've already released more than most other bands do and there's still a month to go. I think they should have paced themselves more because if they keep this up they'll have released the whole album in clip form.


----------



## Sebski

I swear you can post up spotify links, so could someone please post the spotify link to it, because I've gone through 'TesseracT' on spotify a fair few times now and still can't find the song.

EDIT: Never mind just found out it's only on US Spotify, but we're getting Singularity on Radio 1 tonight.


----------



## 80H

so good sososososossosososogoodgoodgoodsososososososososososososo good 

please upload singularity stream rip after it happens someone awesome?


buying this shit day one, i don't even care if i'm broke, totally worth it


----------



## goherpsNderp

missed the singularity stream by like 5 minutes.

AND their facebook post said "in a few hours" posted "one hour ago". fucking facebook....


----------



## RoRo56

https://soundcloud.com/ronan-murphy-2/tesseract-singularity

Managed to record the stream, not the best quality but sure it doesn't really matter.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I heard Proxy on Spotify earlier today and that is the last of them I will listen to until the release. That song alone made me realize that it's one collective piece of music with it's abrupt ending and all.

I gotta say, it wasn't bad but I didn't like Proxy on it's own and I don't feel like doing that to the rest of the record until I can hear it from start to finish.


----------



## jjfiegel

I know we already got to hear it, but that part three minutes into Singularity is really awesome.


----------



## Kroaton

Apart from Spotify is there any other link to Proxy?

edit: nevermind , if anyone wants it give me a PM.


----------



## Fiction

ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod


----------



## as_i_am

https://soundcloud.com/centurymedia/singularity-radio-edit


----------



## Rational Gaze

This album will be fucking incredible. I have zero doubts. Singularity is fantastic.


----------



## Ralyks

Singularity is really cool. Proxy though... my god. Beautiful.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

I don't have spotify 

Is it just me or is the first half of the album available for streaming?
Altered State by TesseracT on Spotify


----------



## goherpsNderp

thanks for the soundcloud links guys.

i am so far liking Singularity better than Proxy. seems to have a groove and method that make me feel it's more like Tesseract than Proxy- which seemed to do it's own thing like i said before. i couldn't really get that into it.

but i am willing to see if listening to the whole album A to Z will make it feel like a fit. sometimes you need to be put into a certain mode by listening to the other songs first.


----------



## Watty

Been spinning both tracks constantly; in love with both. Can't wait to hear the album!!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Ok, fuck it. This is it. I'm freezing myself like Cartman did in that episode of South Park when he was waiting for the Nintendo Wii to come out. Melt me and wake me up when it's out.

Cheers.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Yeah, I ain't listening to it until I get my pre-order copy in the mail, not even Nocturne. 

I am seriously stoked for this album, though. "One" was good, but nothing terribly impressive. This seems like it will be hench as fuck, though. I got the pre-order with the Digipack and the hoodie.


----------



## JosephAOI

Pre-ordered! Fucking stoked!


----------



## Dayviewer

Proxy and Retrospect from last night, first time I saw them and they were amazing! 
The new stuff sounded great as well, they played like 4 or 5 songs of the new record, can't wait to get my hands on it!
Also bought a shirt from Jay personally at the merchbooth, cool dude


----------



## jonajon91

Can someone put up all the links to where I can hear all the streamed songs so far. I just messed around with spotify for 15 mins to find out I cant hear it in the UK


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

jonajon91 said:


> Can someone put up all the links to where I can hear all the streamed songs so far. I just messed around with spotify for 15 mins to find out I cant hear it in the UK



As far as I know, you can't hear nothing from the new album on spotify. Full songs so far are 'Nocturne', 'Singularity' and 'Proxy' and they all can be found from youtube. Apart from that it's the four trailers and live shows.


----------



## sakeido

I'm really liking the all clean vocals thing... not sure about the rest though


----------



## mcleanab

I've been cranking "Nocturne" for weeks now and totally digging it.

Just listened to "Singularity" and absolutely loved it...

Listening to "Proxy" now... sounds to me like these guys are getting technically better, trying out new things and just going for it.

Stunning artistry.


----------



## wankerness

Well those three songs are a relief, all those pre-release things that were leaking sounded pretty lame but Proxy and Nocturne are really quite good. The guitar/bass parts being simplified works much better than it initially sounded like it was going to and the vocals are vastly improved from the last album.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Proxy and all the 1-2 minute samples on repeat last few days. This fucking record can't come out fast enough


----------



## jonajon91

*mod edit: we don't discuss pirated material on this site*


----------



## Kroaton

edit: I'm a huge moron.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

They released music for free and you people are getting bummed?

Not to mention that you probably got the rest of the album illegally...


----------



## wankerness

Yeah, what the heck, some people want to hear it and no one forced you to listen to all of it. "I am angry with this band cause I have no self-control" seems to about sum it up.


----------



## kamello

Kurkkuviipale said:


> They released music for free and you people are getting bummed?
> 
> Not to mention that you probably got the rest of the album illegally...



+1, I only listened to Nocturne and the Sax clip cause it sounded waaay too interesting to just wait


----------



## jonajon91

Oops. Sorry about up there. My bad.

Turns out it did leak which sucks


----------



## Equivoke

Yeah, to non-pirate guys, I'll just say buying this album is a good idea, haha.


----------



## Watty

Kroaton said:


> Really bumed out that I know more than 60% of the album before actually hearing it head to toe.



Really?! Your lack of self-control is worth peddling as disappointing?


----------



## kgerbick7321

Ive had this pre-ordered for a while now. After "acquiring" it today i cant stop listening to it. By far their best effort yet.


----------



## Djent

YES


----------



## kamello

Yes, in fact  (repped man )


----------



## anomynous

Album is tits


----------



## Dayviewer

Absolutely amazing record, was worth waiting every second.
Album of the year for me so far (and will probably stay that way)


----------



## spawnofthesith

Hell yeah! Repped


----------



## kamello

18 mins. In, holy shit, never heard another djent band with such a massive sound, Ashe is amazing aswell


----------



## jonajon91

Im guessing they were waiting for someone to leak it so that they could upload the stream. Thats clever because now no one will care about the leak!


----------



## bhakan

This is amazing. I can't express how awesome this is. I'm saying AOTY, the only things that could contest it are either the new Karnivool record or the new Cynic.

Anyone know what the second disk is for the double CD digipak? I pre ordered it and I'm curious as to what it is.


----------



## anomynous

Instrumental version


----------



## Watty

AOTY Contender for sure.


----------



## Ralyks

Just finished the stream, doing nothing but listening intently on studio headphones.

And here's my album of the year for 2013. Easy.


----------



## crg123

Zeno said:


> This seems like it will be hench as fuck, though.



Am I really that old now? I'm only 22 and I have no idea what that means. *hench* I mean

I'm going to listen to the album now and determine how hench it truly is


----------



## Watty

According to UD, it's London Slang for "huge"...

Edit: I was in the same position as you...and as it happens, the same age...


----------



## Sikthness

Only like 15 min into the stream. was not a big fan before but I'm really liking this so far. Dan was the shit, but I think Ashe is a perfect fit.


----------



## Equivoke

anomynous said:


> Instrumental version









Blow it out your ass


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Instrumental version would actually probably be rather boring. Almost all the instrumental action happening is already without vocals and when there something more ambientic, the vocals fill in the void.

All in all, a great record - a grower definitely. Also a lot of relisten value there, so many layers happening.


----------



## mcleanab

From what I've heard so far, there's some serious metric modulations in every tune!!!

Fuck me, these guys are good... and I've been on a Randy Rhoads kick all week!


----------



## anomynous

I'm surprised no Dantards have come in saying how much better it would be with him




I meant Dantard as a term of endearment.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

anomynous said:


> I'm surprised no Dantards have come in saying how much better it would be with him


I'm quite the Dantard but he wanted to do other things.

Ashe does an amazing job filling the shoes of one of my favorite modern vocalists.


----------



## anomynous

Also, I meant Dantard as a term of endearment.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I honestly think this is a much better album than "One." It's fucking fantastic



anomynous said:


> Dantards


----------



## The Beard

I actually didn't care for Dan at all, his singing is good but I have a strong dislike for his screaming, I like this guy loads better


----------



## Metal_Webb

I woke up this morning.
Went to the toilet with my phone to watch stuff on Youtube whilst doing my morning shit.
Saw the album had been uploaded.





Week made 

Edit: Some of those youtube comments, so fucking pretentious it hurts


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm halfway through the album... Oh my universe, this is beautiful.


----------



## The Beard

OH MY GOD. CALABI-YAU. SAX SOLO. YES. SO MUCH HAPPY.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

anomynous said:


> Also, I meant Dantard as a term of endearment.


Same here.


----------



## Ror

This album <3


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

anomynous said:


> I'm surprised no Dantards have come in saying how much better it would be with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant Dantard as a term of endearment.



That'd be probably because most of the people posting around here are intellectual enough not to make such an irrelevant post.


----------



## Joose

I want to listen in my car so bad. I've downloaded from 4 different places, all have passwords that are not provided. -_-

Pre-ordered after listening to the stream though. Fucking incredible.


----------



## BlackStar7




----------



## crg123

I'm seriously impressed with this release. I really still do love One, but I don't think the two should be compared. Two completely different expressions. This was fantastic and well work the wait. 

also lol @ Dantards


----------



## JosephAOI

About to listen to it. AHHHHHH I'm so excited 



bhakan said:


> Anyone know what the second disk is for the double CD digipak? I pre ordered it and I'm curious as to what it is.



Probably the whole album animation thing they were talking about. That's my guess at least. Hopefully some behind the scenes stuff too.


----------



## Joose

This is SO much better than "One"!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

JosephAOI said:


> About to listen to it. AHHHHHH I'm so excited
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the whole album animation thing they were talking about. That's my guess at least. Hopefully some behind the scenes stuff too.


Actually, I think it's the instrumental version.


----------



## kamello

Joose said:


> This is SO much better than "One"!




different vibes, One sounds dark as fuck, I just love both of 'em


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Holy



Fucking



Shit!


----------



## Joose

kamello said:


> different vibes, One sounds dark as fuck, I just love both of 'em



Oh, don't get me wrong, I listened to One a LOT for awhile there.

But something about this one is just better, to my ears. The musicianship/songwriting mostly. I also think Ashe is a better fit.


----------



## lawizeg

FRICK. Its so GOOD I CAN't EVEn

Its basically sex

I love this new album so much. They got even tighter, more together as a band as I feel Ashe's voice just blends with them better...and ugh its just too good. The only thing is I can't say if I like it more than One yet because I'm not even done, and I'll need to give each a few listens.



Watty said:


> AOTY Contender for sure.



This, STS, The Ocean, and AAL are going to need to have a death match or something for AOTY.


----------



## JosephAOI

Jesus Tapdancing Christ. I'm halfway through Exile and I'm completely in love. Can't say AOTY yet because there's too much good stuff coming out this year. Gotta wait for new Born Of Osiris, Karnivool, Animals As Leaders, CHON, Scale The Summit, and Destiny Potato to make a real decision. This is incredible though. So glad I pre-ordered. Can't wait to have the actual album in my hands.


----------



## Chuck

Its awesome but I still miss Dan  



With regards to AOTY, idk, but since their are new albums from(or should be) Born of Osiris, Animals As Leaders, August Burns Red, Periphery, Erra, Karnivool, Scale the Summit, After the Burial, Aliases, Misery Signals, Oh Sleeper and others it will be mighty hard


----------



## Adrian-XI

I chose the right day to take off work. Holy fuck it's incredible!


----------



## New Age Moron

I've only listened to it once, but it seems pretty deep. I need to hear it a few dozen more times!

Excellent job, Tesseract.


----------



## fungwabus117

The intro to Of Matter - Retrospect is so fucking good.


----------



## Taylord

They are now the band they always wanted to be. Great album.


----------



## TIBrent

Holy moley this album is so good! Worth the wait, they did good with this one. We have a game changer here


----------



## Fiction

I was up and down about this album throughout, I couldn't decide whether the ambiant guitars were composed well, or randomly. Overall I enjoyed it, hope it grows to be what One is to me now.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO

Liking it a lot! Pre-order better hurry and get here


----------



## riffmadness

This is fantastic! Definitely a great progression to "One". Exiled is such a beautiful track


----------



## Asrial

I have only heard the first 10 or so minutes yet, due to time constrains.

I need this. In my earholes. Stat.


----------



## Leper

They really upped their game with this one, I have never been so impressed with an album on the first listen. Like seriously, *MIND BLOWN*

DAT SAX!!!


----------



## Forkface

I'm past the first ten minutes, and I've got chills all over my body.


----------



## jonajon91

So I just got to 'of reality - eclipse' on my walk to school. So far I am well impressed, but I feel like it will be much of the same listening to the full album. I think That the songs (of ....) will be great on their own, but the start of 'of reality' was rather lackluster. I also think that the album would be much helped my the use of *A FEW* screams and/or growls. There was one point In, I think it was retrospect or resist that had a place where a few screams used in call and response with the clean vocals would have sounded amazing. I know that they could have done it because I have seen Mr bass man on the concealing fate video screaming. I think that eclipse could have had some screams behind the opening vocals as well. 
That's as far as I have got so far and i'm sorry if it is all too negative, but there are too many nice things to say about it and I am in school and should be working.

---edit---

I just got to the guitar solo in eclipse. I take everything back!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

all I can say: HOLY SHIT!


----------



## DrZoidberg

I also am really impressed with this album. I can't wait for my pre-order so I don't have to start/stop on youtube every five minutes for it to buffer.


----------



## Sinborn

A comment on the youtube stream of the new album is hating on the DFH-sounding drums. I'm gonna have to admit that snare sounds quite suspect. After seeing the Concealing Fate in-studio videos and his playthroughs, I figured Jay would record acoustically. Perhaps some sample replacement in the mix process? I'm trying hard to not believe the drums were v-drummed and DFH/slated on this album.

I'm starting to think it's impossible to get the clean top end on a snare sound without a trigger. Every time I grab high-shelving EQ on my snare top mic I end up with cymbals EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Sinborn said:


> A comment on the youtube stream of the new album is hating on the DFH-sounding drums. I'm gonna have to admit that snare sounds quite suspect. After seeing the Concealing Fate in-studio videos and his playthroughs, I figured Jay would record acoustically. Perhaps some sample replacement in the mix process? I'm trying hard to not believe the drums were v-drummed and DFH/slated on this album.
> 
> I'm starting to think it's impossible to get the clean top end on a snare sound without a trigger. Every time I grab high-shelving EQ on my snare top mic I end up with cymbals EVERYWHERE.



DFH-sounding drums? Not meaning to be a dick, but... get a clue. I mean, they totally sound sample replaced, but DFH?

And the drums are most likely (I'm 99% sure of this) recorded acoustically and sample replaced partially.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed

jonajon91 said:


> I know that they could have done it because I have seen Mr bass man on the concealing fate video screaming.



Amos' growls sound so brass though. They're so dull with no real rasp or aggression to them. They're usable live, but I'm so glad that they keep them off recordings.

Ashe knocked it out of the fucking park though, the vocals sound incredible. I wasn't sure how big I was going to be on a TesseracT album without Dan but I am blown away: his voice is so suited to the ethereal/ambient sections but he's got enough power when he needs it.

The album version of Singularity is stunning.


----------



## zerofocus

just heard the stream and I think it's awesome

the vocals show a lot of influence from vocalists like Alanis Morissette which is such a breathe of fresh air for metal in my opinion, I've kinda grown out of screaming personally so I am very happy that they've not used any really


Ordered the vinyl and am now very excited!


----------



## Mexi

One was great, but this is way better songwriting. Vocals are such a great fit for the music


----------



## isispelican

this shit is good!


----------



## Labrie

oh my god...perfection...no other words


----------



## osmosis2259

Incredible... I love the more melodic approach they took with this.

Album of the decade.


----------



## Joose

zerofocus said:


> the vocals show a lot of influence from vocalists like Alanis Morissette



Damnit, now I hate it.

Lol, kidding. The vocals are spectacular.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I've already had my preorder in for this bad boy, but now I want it even moreso. this album is proof of what space can do to music. One of my favorites of 2013, by far.


----------



## handyandy

jibster said:


> My band played with them a couple weeks ago, absolutley amazing live, such an atmospheric set. Playing with them again in a month or so I think aswell as with Textures. Really looking forward to it as Textures are supposed to be very good live aswell.



noice... i think textures is/has been one of my most favorite bands.


----------



## JaeSwift

Joose said:


> Damnit, now I hate it.
> 
> Lol, kidding. The vocals are spectacular.



See, I'm trying really hard to get in to the vocals but 10 minutes in to the album I feel like I have the same problem when I saw them live last Thursday; almost every last word of a sentence is an elongated one with no vibrato or variety to it which makes listening to an entire song really fatiguing and it's harder to hear the vocals on an ironically clean sung album. 

I'm hoping there are more songs there that have some actual vocal melodies outside of the one I just mentioned. It's getting a little monotone for me but maybe I just need to get in to it.

Instrumentally speaking it's absolutely insane though.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Going at 36 minute mark and I can say that this is not even close to their debut album. This one is just plain boring and no one can beat Dan Tompkins. Not a bad album but definitely not the best of the year.


----------



## anomynous

You're right.



One isn't even close to Altered State.


----------



## lemeker

I like what I'm hearing. Is it the greatest thing since sliced bread? Nah, but its pretty fuckin good. I still think they have the right guy singing though. 

I will absolutely be buying it. This is a must have for any music collection!!!


----------



## Cyntex

Sweet, been waiting for this, haven't checked them out since I listened to One a lot. Preordered and psyched!


----------



## Tang

May is a great month for prog-metal. New Tesseract.. new Leprous.

Album sounds killer, by the way. Zero surprises there.


----------



## silent suicide

Would be beter instrumental, The vocals aren't my thing..
Great sound though..


----------



## Watty

Palingenesis is one of those songs with a section that I wish the band would expand on but didn't. Such a tease at the end there...


----------



## imaginal

Did anyone else have their mind blown by the vocal harmony part in the beginning of "Of Mind - Exile?" (Reminds me of Cynic. SO FUCKING AWESOME.)


----------



## MrYakob

silent suicide said:


> Would be beter instrumental, The vocals aren't my thing..
> Great sound though..



Really? I get that the vocals might not be your thing but imo an instrumental version of this would be pretty lacking, seems like this album is more focused on ambiance.


I've had it on repeat at work all day today and so far I think I like it better than One. I'm glad I pre-ordered the vinyl/cd pack.


----------



## Genome

I would be happy to buy the album, even if it was just Of Mind - Exile on repeat 9 times.

Love that chord progression from about 3 minutes in.


----------



## Equivoke

Exile might be favourite at the minute.


----------



## Dayviewer

Did you guys also recognize the intro from Exile? was used live as an intro to Sunrise about 2/3 years ago:

Was pretty sad when that didn't make the album version of Sunrise back then, so I was pleasantly surprised when Exile came on


----------



## crg123

MrYakob said:


> Really? I get that the vocals might not be your thing but imo an instrumental version of this would be pretty lacking, seems like this album is more focused on ambiance.
> 
> 
> I've had it on repeat at work all day today and so far I think I like it better than One. I'm glad I pre-ordered the vinyl/cd pack.




I think a lot of the people (not all) that always ask for instrumental seem do it to be like "I'm too cool for vocals." Think of hipsters (this mostly on facebook though). There will always be group of people who think things should have been different and never will be satisfied with a band, but there is a lot of us, especially on guitar sites like ss.org, that would appreciate a non vocal version of albums to play along with since it seems to allow for better focus on the instrumentation.....

Having said that, I *personally* don't see a point to an instrumental version of this album because everything is so layered and ambient anyway + the vocals really make this album. People seem to think that vocals aren't an intricate part of the music and can be easily ripped out. If that was the case then they aren't written too well. Vocals can really help shape a songs focus, this is a perfect example. 

The album is very different from One but I like it a lot.


----------



## TraitorsEyes

working my way through the stream, but holy cow, Resist is A-MAZING. makes me wanna rock out at work haha (I have a desk job)


----------



## brutalwizard

Really enjoying this album. The vocals are my favorite piece to this puzzle.


----------



## Jonathan20022

crg123 said:


> I think a lot of the people (not all) that always ask for instrumental seem do it to be like "I'm too cool for vocals." Think of hipsters (this mostly on facebook though). There will always be group of people who think things should have been different and never will be satisfied with a band, but there is a lot of us, especially on guitar sites like ss.org, that would appreciate a non vocal version of albums to play along with since it seems to allow for better focus on the instrumentation.....
> 
> Having said that, I *personally* don't see a point to an instrumental version of this album because everything is so layered and ambient anyway + the vocals really make this album. People seem to think that vocals aren't an intricate part of the music and can be easily ripped out. If that was the case then they aren't written too well. Vocals can really help shape a songs focus, this is a perfect example.
> 
> The album is very different from One but I like it a lot.



Not bashing you personally, but there's no point to having a instrumental version of a song in order to play along to it. I can see the argument in the way of learning the song and figuring out some parts, but even then it's not that difficult in mostly guitar centered music. If I need to learn parts I'll just EQ a song in a way to bring the instruments out and the vocals down.

The instrumental wouldn't be very interesting in comparison to the actual album I'd imagine, but I'll give it a listen.


----------



## Housty00

Kenji20022 said:


> The instrumental wouldn't be very interesting in comparison to the actual album I'd imagine, but I'll give it a listen.



I could understand an instrumental verion of this album. With something as layered as this, Removing something as up front as the vocals, would allow you to "dive in" more-so and discover nuances that weren't apparent on a vocal version, and use that to enhance your listening experience later. At least that's how I would go about it.


----------



## guitarister7321

I listened to the first 27 minutes or so twice now. It's fucking amazing. Album of the century material. I'm saving the rest of the album for when my vinyl pre-order comes. Can't wait, totally psyched.


----------



## mcleanab

imaginal said:


> Did anyone else have their mind blown by the vocal harmony part in the beginning of "Of Mind - Exile?" (Reminds me of Cynic. SO FUCKING AWESOME.)



Yep! Kinda reminded me of Bear McCreary's work on Battlestar Galactica. Specifically, "Apocalypse" from THE PLAN, on which I think Scott Ian played some fantastically heavy guitar.

I think Tesseract and Bear McCreary should hang out and/or jam.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I think this album is perfection from start to finish. I could always critique the mix, but it would be nitpicking. It's just a really nice album all over!


----------



## TIBrent

It gets better & better for me, each & every listen. Every now & then the bar is raised for all similar genre releases to follow & this one has done just that.


----------



## Watty

TIBrent said:


> It gets better & better for me, each & every listen. Every now & then the bar is raised for all similar genre releases to follow & this one has done just that.



This; been playing it non-stop today and I can't say I've even come close to being bored with it. They did a phenomenal job...the instruments all play together so well and I don't know that I've heard a cohesive album that showcases the interplay so well. I like that the guitars aren't overly involved as they typically are in metal and fit into the overall atmosphere a bit better.


----------



## leandroab

Thank god this made it to the album
https://soundcloud.com/acle/verse-groove-idea


----------



## wankerness

It's really oppressive and depressing and I have a hard time making it through the whole thing in one sitting just cause of that. Pretty weird, considering it's a lot more melodic. This isn't a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## sakeido

Only thing I like is the vocals, somebody finally did a metal album with all melodic singing. About goddamn time. The rest imo, is take it or leave it... like most djent bands these guys hit their peak a couple years before they put out their first album, and while they definitely have stepped out and left djent behind with this one it isn't holding my interest at all. Am having to force myself to listen..


----------



## New Age Moron

Altered State gets better with every listen


----------



## leandroab

This album Altered the State of my penis from flaccid to fully erect.


----------



## MrYakob

wankerness said:


> It's really oppressive and depressing and I have a hard time making it through the whole thing in one sitting just cause of that. Pretty weird, considering it's a lot more melodic. This isn't a criticism, just an observation.



I noticed this too, not necessarily a bad thing but it certainly has a kind of down vibe to the whole thing.


----------



## Watty

MrYakob said:


> I noticed this too, not necessarily a bad thing but it certainly has a kind of down vibe to the whole thing.



Geez, if you guys think this is "down" and "depressing," I wonder what you'd think of Daylight Dies.


----------



## JosephAOI

It doesn't sound depressing or down to me at all. It gives me a more ethereal or dreamy feeling.


----------



## Kroaton

If this album is depressing, do not ever listen to "Kid A" or "Amnesiac" by Radiohead while sharing the room with a pair of scissors.Those albums are "cry factories"


----------



## isispelican

What I really like about the album is the fact that the absence of screams is not noticable at all. When I read that there weren't going to be any, I thought it was a forced decision to push the band in a specific direction but it turned out that clean vocals were everything these tracks needed and screaming would just not fit.


----------



## L1ght

Just listened to the whole album yesterday, and listening to it again today. 

The singer is literally JUST PERFECT for their style of playing, and honestly, going through the past couple of singers I believe they have truly found the right vocalist. I would be lying to you if I said I was surprised that they ended up with a vocalist like this new one 

Dan > Elliot > Ashe ?? It was easy to see what kind of vocalist they wanted when they chose to go with Elliot for some time. Also, for all you guys that may take this the wrong way, this post in no way reflects or has anything to do with any opinions on the matter of why or how ANY of the vocalists left, or chose to leave the band.

With that being said, I enjoy this album MUCH more than any of their previous albums. My favorite SONG? Still Eden 2.0 with Elliot. But in its entirety, this album fucking blew me AWAY. In my opinon, they really filled this album with MORE of the intense buzzsaw guitar tone, glassy/spacey/ambient cleans, huge chords, immaculate drumming, and amazing vocal performances that we have all come to love about TesseracT... for those of us that DO love them, of course.

This is also a just another observation/opinion, but I find their music much more enjoyable without the heavy screaming that we saw from Dan in One. Don't get me wrong though, I like the heavy shit just as much as the next guy, but I feel like their music just clicks on a whole new level now with Ashes' vocals during the chorus.

tl;dr

Skip to: 
This new album is orgasmic. Especially with the sax in there at the end? Ugh... sploosh.


----------



## avinu

WTH is that progression on Exiled. My gawd.


----------



## wankerness

Kroaton said:


> If this album is depressing, do not ever listen to "Kid A" or "Amnesiac" by Radiohead while sharing the room with a pair of scissors.Those albums are "cry factories"



I mainly love depressing albums, ex here's my favorite 100 albums: http://i.imgur.com/x6OEc.jpg

Speaking of Kid A, I used to drive around listening to "How to Disappear Completely" all the time in high school and college. EMONERD ALERT. The other song on that I listened to constantly was Idioteque.

There's just something about this that is particularly depressing, I guess it's just that it's so consistent in its sound (which makes sense given it's basically one long song). There are very few examples of albums like this that I just have to take a break from. The only other one I can think of offhand is "Discouraged Ones" by Katatonia. Maybe that Neurosis/Jarboe album too. EDIT: Oh yeah, Tenhi - Maaet.


----------



## bhakan

This album just continues to be amazing. 

Honestly, the album reminds me of a modern Lateralus (which is pretty much my favorite album of all time). It is just the right mix atmospheres and great songwriting with enough cool riffs, grooves, and changes to keep you interested.


----------



## Tang

Does the iTunes deluxe edition include an instrumental version? It certainly looks like it.. I'm on my phone so I can't see the full song titles.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/altered-state-deluxe-edition/id643084845


----------



## Jonathan20022

Tang said:


> Does the iTunes deluxe edition include an instrumental version? It certainly looks like it.. I'm on my phone so I can't see the full song titles.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/altered-state-deluxe-edition/id643084845



Yep, normal album and Instrumental.


----------



## emujarofhagas

avinu said:


> WTH is that progression on Exiled. My gawd.



Not sure *exactly* which one you're referring to, but the one around 5:30 or so is i-iv-VI-VII (natural minor). The main part of this progression is the iv going to the VI - the relationship of a third between the two is a pretty standard way to make chord progressions sound strong or epic. Same goes with VI-i and i-III in minor (the III is the relative major, so it's often more of a major-key thing).


----------



## Zei

Placed my pre-order a couple days ago... listened to it a couple days ago...

OH. MY. GOD. I'm so excited to receive this in the mail. It's going to be so wonderful.

Ashe fits the sound PERFECTLY, too. I was a little bit skeptical, even after hearing Nocturne, but after listening to the whole album... I can put those fears to rest.


----------



## baptizedinblood

I'm definitely catching that 'down' vibe from it..but it's dominantly ethereal and dreamy as JosephAOI said. Hard to explain. If I was on shrooms and listened, it would sound extremely depressing.


----------



## MrYakob

Watty said:


> Geez, if you guys think this is "down" and "depressing," I wonder what you'd think of Daylight Dies.



I didn't mean it in a bad way, and it's certainly not the most depressing album I've heard. I just meant it has a kind of somber undertone to it, I think it's just how his vocal lines sounds to me.


----------



## jonajon91

isispelican said:


> What I really like about the album is the fact that the absence of screams is not noticable at all.



Its the most noticeable thing on the damn album!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

jonajon91 said:


> Its the most noticeable thing on the damn album!



Yeah gladly enough it is!


----------



## JosephAOI

Okay, after about 20 listens, I still haven't 100% digested the album completely but I think I can voice my opinion on it clearly enough.

Instrumentally: This is Tesseract, come on. You know every second is going to have a sick groove or a spacey clean part. Every section on the album is incredible. My two favorite riffs though are the heavy riffs at the beginning of Eclipse and the heavy riff ending Embers. ....ing hell, that last riff. SO ....ing heavy, SO ....ing perfect. My only riff gripe is on Eclipse as well, the weird riff that doubles with keyboard or something? I dunno, it was in the Altered State preview #4 I think. It's not a bad riff, I just don't really groove with it at all.

Vocally: Ashe is perfect for Tesseract. In my opinion, he's everything they've always been looking for. His voice fits everything the rest of the guys can come up with and takes it up so much more from there. I know a lot of people may complain about the lack of screams, but they really aren't missed at all for me. They aren't necessary and would honestly ruin a lot of the moments that already have clean vocals over heavy parts. I also like the idea that the guitars are the main thing bringing the heaviness.

Structurally: The album was arranged so perfectly. Proxy was so boring to me the first time I heard it on Spotify but it's one of those songs that you have to listen to with the entire album (Like Mind's Mirrors). It sets the mood for the album so incredibly well. The bulk of the album though, goes through typical Teseract rhythms and cleans grooving through the entire 51 minutes until Singularity where the true epic-ness of the album builds. The main chorus of Singularity is so strong and well-done that everyone ought to be banging their head or tapping their foot or singing along or whatever else. Then Embers starts with that clean line and hits the heaviest and most intense riff of the whole album, finally ending with that ridiculously soothing sax solo.

Overall: This album is wonderful in every way. For what it is, it simply couldn't be better. The replay value should be noted too because since it plays almost like a single song, it can take you a good 20 listens like myself to even begin to understand it and grasp it as a whole.

Not that my opinions really matter, I just like pretending I can write reviews. I give this album 5/5, no doubt. Quite possibly AOTY. Good job, boys


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It's interesting that you brought up the "single song" thing there, since that's really one of the things that I'm not really feeling on this album. Too many dead stops between songs and even though the Tesseract style is there, there's not enough strong connection between the themes of the songs to really say it's one song. You can also hear that all of the parts are not written on a same mindset at a specific point of time.

All in all, I do agree with your points. The album is structurally strong and I'm really getting the hang of it as I get more and more listens of the album. The melodies make more and more sense and some more buried layers start to give some reason to grasp on the music. As I said, for sure a grower, but a nicely composed album anyway.


----------



## Equivoke

^That

I love the album, but I don't think you can't say the flow from:

Nocturne - Exile
Exile - Eclipse
Eclipse - Palingenesis

Are very smooth for a single song.


----------



## JosephAOI

That's why I said "almost"! I meant it in the way that it's an album that you can't exactly listen to by just a few songs. If you want to listen to one song, you kind of have to listen to the whole album together or else it doesn't feel right. To me, anyway. It feels like certain sections in earlier songs set up riffs and melodies in later songs to be elaborated on. Something like that, at least.


----------



## jakrentschler

I've listened to the album about 20 times already, and still cannot get over how good it is. Altered State will most definitely be an AOTY contender. Congrats to Ashe O'Hara for becoming everyone's favorite new prog frontman


----------



## rjnix_0329

From the little teasers I had heard, i wasn't sold on Ashe at all. 

After listening to this album about 20 times, I just cannot get his voice out of my head. This is a phenomenal album and I don't miss screams at all. It is a heavy, ethereal, moody, and beautiful album. 

Please, do NOT judge this album based on a single. It truly is an hour long experience. Listen to it as such!


----------



## DarkNe0

This confirms my favorite band for a while. I feel bad for my other music because this album is the only one that's been playing for quite a few days.

Any of you guys managed to get lyrics or tabs for the songs? Preferably exile?


----------



## Equivoke

JosephAOI said:


> That's why I said "almost"!



Yeaha haha it's not really a criticism. Besides, it _was_ Century Media, not Tesseract who said it was a single song.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Seems like everyone listens to this about 20 times


----------



## Fiction

I've listened 3 times. First I was unimpressed, still pretty iffy on it. But Today on the 3rd it sort of clicked. I'll keep giving it a spin, I feel like some of it is pretty forced to sound like TesseracT.

Y'know?


----------



## kris_jammage

What an album. Simply cant say anthing more than that really. 

What. An. Album.


----------



## Maggai

I'm not really feeling the riffs or the vocal melodies on this one. Maybe I just need to listen to it more, but so far I'm disappointed.


----------



## baptizedinblood

I've listened to this album 20+ times through and I still haven't completely digested it yet. It's phenomenal.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Maggai said:


> I'm not really feeling the riffs or the vocal melodies on this one. Maybe I just need to listen to it more, but so far I'm disappointed.



This exactly happened to me in the first few listens. Too much stuff going on so you can't really grasp. Once you get in there, it's really entertaining though.


----------



## Cnev

There are some pretty generic and uninspired moments on it for me, but all around I find it much more interesting musically than One. And as much as I like Ashe, I wish he would chill out just a bit sometimes. Maybe it's just the mix, but I get kind of burnt out on the wailing at certain moments. But, I LOVE those groovy little octavey bass sections that morph into huge driving melodies and Ashe has a brilliant feel for how to write and implement his vocals into the structure of the songs. Lovin' it.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

After listening to the album a whole lot,

it's a really good album... 
very good, but not perfect.

Musicially, there are a few moments, that feel slightly random (gonna be pointing them out when I have the real record and get to listen in a better fashion), the transitions between the 3 album parts could have been done better (don't know if this is by purpose, though).
There is a nice tendency to more variation in sound and stylistic devices, but it still pretty much consists of either athmospheric clean with delay and a few layers, or rythms ... or both - there are some places, however, that show really nice progressions and riffage, so it is indeed a huge improvement over their previous works (which were not bad by far!).
Ashe is a great singer, and his style fits the rest of the band very nicely. Enough power when needed, subtle enough when wanted ... I still miss some screams/shouts on a few places, but I can live very well without them. The lack is noticable, but not in a disturbing fashion, I'd say.

The biggest problem I have with the album, though, is the mix.
Ashe is great, as I said. But in the mix he feels slightly too overpowering, unfortunately enough ...
The mix could have allowed for more dynamics, too (I don't mean more organic, just more dynamics). I think that would have benefitted the style they are heading to, and the changes of mood between the parts...


that said:
this album ....ing rocks, I guess I'll listen to it a lot of times


----------



## xCaptainx

Highlight for me with this new album is the bass. Loving it.


----------



## G2een

Tesseract definitely delivered with this album. It's different and great in it's own way. I dig the way Ashe sang on this album but was anyone else disappointed when they heard eclipse? Don't get me wrong I think the song is still cool but after hearing the untitled demo with elliot (which ended up being eclipse) I felt Elliot's choice of melody complimented that particular song in a better way. 

Can't wait to hear this shit live.


----------



## Equivoke

G2een said:


> Tesseract definitely delivered with this album. It's different and great in it's own way. I dig the way Ashe sang on this album but was anyone else disappointed when they heard eclipse? Don't get me wrong I think the song is still cool but after hearing the untitled demo with elliot (which ended up being eclipse) I felt Elliot's choice of melody complimented that particular song in a better way.
> 
> Can't wait to hear this shit live.



I'm still not sure if I prefer Eliott's version, but it is still what I hear in my head when the song starts haha.


----------



## zuzek

G2een said:


> I dig the way Ashe sang on this album but was anyone else disappointed when they heard eclipse? Don't get me wrong I think the song is still cool but after hearing the untitled demo with elliot (which ended up being eclipse) I felt Elliot's choice of melody complimented that particular song in a better way.



As much as I love the album, I have to confess that I usually spin Elliot's version instead of Ashe. It's just a lot more creative to me.


----------



## vilk

Altered State is incredible, I've been listening to it every day at least twice. 

However, the mystery is...
For some reason I never really cared about TesseracT... until hearing this album. I was just like meh it's your average prog djent, and really only listened to a track here or there once in a while. But this new album just like sucks you in and you happily djent along until suddenly it's over and I'm like where was I for the past hour and what was I doing? 

Am I wrong or did the previous releases not have this quality... this sort of slow vortex of infinite rhythm that hypnotizes your brain?


----------



## Equivoke

It's definitely a step up. They've got better at writing longer songs , Longer version of Eden was probably the best they'd done pre-Altered state. I listened back to Lament the other day and although it has cool sections, it flows kind of weirdly.


----------



## Jonathan20022

baron samedi said:


> Altered State is incredible, I've been listening to it every day at least twice.
> 
> However, the mystery is...
> For some reason I never really cared about TesseracT... until hearing this album. I was just like meh it's your average prog djent, and really only listened to a track here or there once in a while. But this new album just like sucks you in and you happily djent along until suddenly it's over and I'm like where was I for the past hour and what was I doing?
> 
> Am I wrong or did the previous releases not have this quality... this sort of slow vortex of infinite rhythm that hypnotizes your brain?





You might not have heard this as a whole then, it's all of the concealing fate. Eden and April are the only songs I actively listen to off of One years after it's release, but those 6 songs have that same structure.


----------



## zuzek

Just jumping back to 'old' Tesseract. While Tompkins' performance on One was absolutely schweet, does anyone else agree that he's terrible on Sunrise compared to Abisola?

In case you haven't heard, this is the old version of Sunrise with Abisola.


----------



## Dayviewer

I think Dan did great on that track, they just needed Amos on the chorus to make that a bit thicker/heavier imo


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

zuzek said:


> Just jumping back to 'old' Tesseract. While Tompkins' performance on One was absolutely schweet, does anyone else agree that he's terrible on Sunrise compared to Abisola?
> 
> In case you haven't heard, this is the old version of Sunrise with Abisola.




I don't really like Abisola's performance actually. I'm not a huge fanboy of Dan either (I love him, but he's not the greatest vocalist to me), but I think he did way better on Sunrise than Abisola did.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Radau

^That was brilliant!


----------



## keshav

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I don't really like Abisola's performance actually. I'm not a huge fanboy of Dan either (I love him, but he's not the greatest vocalist to me), but I think he did way better on Sunrise than Abisola did.



That version of Sunrise is Julien's by the way


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

keshav said:


> That version of Sunrise is Julien's by the way



Oh, I see. Well I was just replying to the dude so I used the same name as he did.


----------



## zuzek

keshav said:


> That version of Sunrise is Julien's by the way



Did not know that, ta for the info. Then I guess I prefer Julien's version over Dan's .


----------



## piggins411

zuzek said:


> Just jumping back to 'old' Tesseract. While Tompkins' performance on One was absolutely schweet, does anyone else agree that he's terrible on Sunrise compared to Abisola?
> 
> In case you haven't heard, this is the old version of Sunrise with Abisola.




Not even a little bit for me. I REALLY did not like that version


----------



## mcleanab

"This life of stone
The hand of God I'm too tempted to bribe
I'm getting old and growing paralyzed
We're all alone, until we let our minds take to the skies
Our blood runs cold, yet we remain alive

Just seize the moment
Sabotage the light
Life turns on a dime
Please cease the torment
It's weighing on my mind
The pressure you apply won't hold

Lavish in uncertainty. Turn your back on everything."

Best lyrics outside of 80's Rush/Neil Peart I've heard in quite some time... damn...


----------



## Dayviewer

Yes, I REALLY can't wait to get my hands on my pre-order to check out all the lyrics!
Gonna give the instrumental disc a spin as well, should be interesting


----------



## mcleanab

Yep! Just googled the band, song title and lyrics... the internet seems to be loaded with them already...


----------



## guitarister7321

Are lyrics up anywhere? I won't get my preorder until tomorrow!


----------



## Senensis

I just received my preorder with the TShirt.

Apparently I ordered a vinyl and not CDs though, so I am not even able to listen to it hahaha. Prolly going to buy a vinyl player now


----------



## Ralyks

So apparently the instrumental version of Nocturne has a guitar solo by Paul Waggoner?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Ralyks said:


> So apparently the instrumental version of Nocturne has a guitar solo by Paul Waggoner?



SOURCE, PLEASE?


----------



## DeadWeight

bhakan said:


> This album just continues to be amazing.
> 
> Honestly, the album reminds me of a modern Lateralus (which is pretty much my favorite album of all time). It is just the right mix atmospheres and great songwriting with enough cool riffs, grooves, and changes to keep you interested.



First time I listened I could definitely hear some Tool sounding parts! 

This album is taking a little bit of time to grow on me after 3 plays it hasn't quite clicked yet. Although One took me probably 3 or 4 listens before I just kind of went "wait.. this is awesome" and now it's one of my favourite albums so I guess I'll have to wait and see where Altered State ends up in my mind.


----------



## Tang

Slunk Dragon said:


> SOURCE, PLEASE?



Tesseract just posted the info on their Facebook.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Flawless new album, flawless live band. Love these dudes.


----------



## RoRo56

I don't know what it is, but I just can't seem to get into the album. I'm on listen 10 or 11 and it just hasn't really clicked yet. I preferred the mix on One tbh, to me it seemed a bit more in your face, whereas Altered State is slightly more tame.


----------



## RoRo56




----------



## isispelican

i really dont know how i feel about this


----------



## guitarfreak1387

ummm....what the hell was that? I feel like i need to take a shower after watching that.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Nice! I liked it. A bit weird, but definitely better than buncha people playing over the song in a warehouse or something like that.


----------



## isispelican

after watching it a couple times I actually like it, the slap part fits quite nicely with the tent(acle)s


----------



## Scattered Messiah

my thought after a few minutes:
"I've seen enough hentai to know where this is heading ... "

unique but not necessarily better.


----------



## Dayviewer

....still better than the new Faceless video?


----------



## DANiMALxMD

Any US dudes get their pre-orders today? Not sure if Memorial Day affected shipping


----------



## Tommy

Now I feel kinda dirty. That video is definitely different. It was really distracting from the song though.


----------



## guitarister7321

Got my vinyl pre-order! As expected, the artwork and packaging is amazing. I got it from Merchconnection and got Grey vinyl. Anyone get another color?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

How come people are hating on the video? It's really weird I agree, but it's not bad by any means.


----------



## Joose

I enjoyed that video, as any straight man should.


----------



## anomynous

guitarister7321 said:


> Got my vinyl pre-order! As expected, the artwork and packaging is amazing. I got it from Merchconnection and got Grey vinyl. Anyone get another color?



Tell me it's still 2xLP


----------



## guitarister7321

anomynous said:


> Tell me it's still 2xLP



Yes! I think CM Distro (North America) had single LP though.

EDIT: Nope, CM Distro had 2xLP. For $13 (Merchconnection was $20). And you could pick what color vinyl you got. I would've preferred white. Should've preordered from there...


----------



## anomynous

Good, I was worried about that


----------



## MarkPopkie

DANiMALxMD said:


> Any US dudes get their pre-orders today? Not sure if Memorial Day affected shipping



i was wondering the same thing... did you receive a notification that it shipped? i still haven't received a tracking number... but then again, it could be at home in my mailbox right now! i guess i'll find out in a bit.


----------



## JosephAOI

Not here for me yet 

Last time I pre-ordered from Merchconnection, it was here like a week and a half after the album came out.


----------



## technomancer

Yep Merchconnection's preorders suck. The only reason I went through them was the 2cd version wasn't listed anywhere else. I really can't stand them 

(no ship notification here either in case it wasn't obvious)


----------



## baptizedinblood

Ordered the Vinyl and the Shirt+CD bundle from Merchconnection, no shipping notification or tracking number yet either.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Am I the only person that is frustrated that we couldn't see the boys in the video playing?
Or actual boobs? haha!


----------



## aeliott

Cheekily pinched from Ashe's facebook, if anyone without a physical copy wanted lyrics:

O F M A T T E R
PART I: PROXY
Im a surrogate.
Im archetypal and itinerant.
Im your excuse to long,
for a superior.
I will undertake.
I will overcome.
Imperfection you will find.
(Look close enough, tear off the mask I need).
This endeavour is not mine.
(You subject me to the daggers you conceive).
Im stronger than I was before,
Thus you reinforce these walls,
(I cant fight you anymore).
Threatened by the open door,
All the chances I ignore,
(I can stand still anymore).
The day is done,
Nothing left to say.
Resting head in hands,
Wishing I had known my place.
To take a stand,
the errand of a fool.
Im not to reprimand.
Im here to help you through.
(Oohhh)
(Oohhh)
Is nothing like it seems?
Living in this sequence; a dream.
Is nothing like it seems?
Gather broken shards of self esteem.

O F M A T T E R
PART II: RETROSPECT
Burning bridges as I cower beneath,
Trying to salvage the debris, 
My devotion tied around your waist lest you fall.
No one seems to sense the strain,
No one seems to know.
I dont begin to proclaim that I know.
I cant continue down this road...
Dwelling on what has come to pass,
No force alive will bring it back,
I would know
I can feel the pressure getting steeper with every life lost.
You hope that I wont see the light of day in time to come.
With no conviction founded just,
Judgement contorted based on lust,
Give me strength
Your assumption brings to a conclusion of no consequence.
And I refuse to play into your hands for your appeal.
Inadequate, inadequate, I know
I know, I know, I know
Ive hoped, Ive hoped, youll see me

O F M A T T E R
PART III: RESIST
Turn back time.
Reason why.
Break neck speed.
History
Waiting,
Waning,
Exasperating.
Unstrung,
Tethered,
Hoping forever
No! I tried to settle bets with my own soul.
Bless my lips for the first time before you dont.
Gripping to the last touch of your hand I grow to loathe.
Hope that you remember just how far Ill go.
Ill Spend the rest of my life wishing Im enough.
Resist. Resist. Resist.

O F M I N D
PART I: NOCTURNE
Climb (Youre dehydrated)
Fly (Your wings are jaded)
Cry (Youre enervated)
Die (For what you believe in)
Try (Youve nearly made it)
Why?
Youre the plague within my dreams,
Soaring through an atmosphere of an adequate lack of strength.
And were responsible,
The truth is that it will end here,
Denials an impairment of your fear.
Can we save us from ourselves? (Can we save us from ourselves?)
This is the saviour and its form.
You can break through.
Wake me up, tell me its gone.
False hope sells lies I wont buy,
We are still one.
Lets attempt escape.
Melancholia will feed.
Well admit defeat.
The vox populi will cease.
The air is thickening.
We are drifting.
Youre the plague within my dreams,
Soaring through an atmosphere of an adequate lack of strength.
And were responsible. (Were responsible)
The truth is that it will end here,
Denials an impairment of your fear.
Can we save us from ourselves? (Can we save us from ourselves?)
This is the saviour and its form.
Whats done is done.
One last second chance would be enough.
Only on the brink, can we see so clearly.
Wake me up
(x4)

O F M I N D
PART II: EXILED
Turn your back on everything,
Banging heads with prophecy.
Lavish in uncertainty
Who will I be?
How will I live to tell 
what I have seen?
Must I endure the hell 
that comes with the peace?
An equilibrium 
of gods own release.
What does it all mean?
How can he justify?
How can we breathe, 
when the stagnancys choking me?
How can we dream?
The nightmare - the reality.
How do you sleep
At night?
Take this doubt and fear to your grave.
This life of stone,
The hand of god Im too tempted to bribe,
Im getting old and growing paralysed.
Were all alone,
Until we let our minds take to the skies,
The blood runs cold yet we remain alive.
Whats the confliction between heart & mind?
How to bridge the void? Fuse the two in kinship.
To understand your prospects and vistas,
And yet to see the love here, too.
Its more than I can do, (Ah)
Its more than I can do.
Vows and pursuits which, at best, hollow.
I remain torn in two
Just seize the moment,
Sabotage the lines.
Life turns on a dime.
Please cease the torment,
Its weighing on my mind,
The pressure you apply wont hold.
Just seize the moment,
Sabotage the lines.
Life turns on a dime.
Please cease the torment,
Its weighing on my mind,
The pressure you apply
Lavish in uncertainty.
Turn your back on everything

O F R E A L I T Y
PART I: ECLIPSE
I wont deny.
My mind has wandered to the other side.
Follow the light.
The beauty of explosions in the sky.
Ive breached the silence. I reek of sin.
A rift in the forked road I grow to dread.
Dont cry to me, Im not a friend to those who dwell on the dead.
Detox.
Sunrise
Theres a crevice in my hope,
The scale, the means, the end wont stop overwhelming me.
No light at the end of the tunnel,
The fear, the doubt, the dark wont cast shadow over me.
Im broken
Youre broken
And as the crescent grows
As the light returns
Can we face a new beginning?
Such a retrospective obsession

O F R E A L I T Y
PART II: PALINGENESIS
What emerges from this seed (No ones to know.)
The endless possibilities (Continue to grow.)
I fight my way through soil and stone (born to this world.)
Am I to face it all alone? (In solitude.)
Crawling from the furrows deep (I sense the storm.)
Waiting for me at the peak
Marching to the drums of
War wont suffice.
Will not satisfy.
Value your life? 
Turn back now while theres time.
Change your mind. Find a resolve of a peaceful kind.
We wont fight.
Only to survive.
My back. 
Your knife.
Thats the price you have laid upon your lives.
I know
Its too late (Its too late)
Cant redeem (Cant redeem)
My respect.
You dont know what it costs.
All this work will be lost.
You deserve all you get. (You deserve all you get)
(x3)

O F R E A L I T Y
PART III: CALIBI  YAU
(Instrumental w/Chris Baretto)

O F E N E R G Y
PART I: SINGULARITY
No, Dont.
Give me your hand,
You can save me from the fall.
Go, Im in your shadow,
Run until your feet are aching to the bone.
I see you looking back at me.
As this might be the end of me.
Misfortune in my history,
And even more awaiting me.
Tired of such controversies.
Sometimes I long for sweet release.
Ive found a place that welcomes me.
A greener grass and bluer sea.
Free from all the sodden grief.
No clenching fists, no gritting teeth.
I feel the freedom as I breathe.
A nature and its calm relief.
It all comes to life.
Right before your eyes.
And I wander through ideals,
Reflecting all I know and how it falls into focus
It seems my progression lay behind this wall.
So I plant a seed,
And lead erosion to the wall.
(So I plant a seed)
And lead erosion to it all.
And I wander through ideals,
Reflecting all I know and how it falls
And Ill be here,
Looking for purpose in the sun.
And Ill be ever here
The horizon, bears such a beauty.
Well never know how much we cant see.
Your atheist terse solemnity. (It bruises me)
No, Dont.
Go, Im in your shadow.
No, Dont.
Give me your hand I can save you from the fall.
Go, Im in your shadow,
Run until your feet are bleeding to the bone.
And it all comes to life
Why do I still feel?
Dead inside.
So I plant a seed
And lead erosion to the wall
So I plant a seed
And lead erosion to
I see you looking back at me.
As this might be the end of me.
Misfortune in my history,
And even more awaiting me.
Tired of such controversies.
Sometimes I long for sweet release.
Ive found a place that welcomes me.
A greener grass and bluer sea.
Free from all the sodden grief.
No clenching fists, no gritting teeth.
I feel the freedom as I breathe.
A nature and its calm relief.

O F E N E R G Y
PART II: EMBERS
I think Ive seen a million sights, and then I see that Im still a child.
How could I have been so blind to firmly believe there is no choice.
Im so aware that you are just as equally cauterized as I.
Is this for me? Another flame to tarnish my every chance
Wait inside the fire


----------



## Ralyks

Anyone else thinks that sounds like Dan at the end of Embers singing "Wait inside the fire"?


----------



## crg123

Kind of surprised this hasn't been posted yet. Thoughts? 



Oh and happy 900 posts to me


----------



## zuzek

Tesseract is the shit, but that video is that minus 'the'. I guess I would still prefer the good old 'band playing in empty warehouse' over this.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Video:


----------



## guitarister7321

The beginning was dumb when she was on the phone and shit. I thought the part where she gets ....ed by that monster was pretty crazy though.


----------



## SavM

I'll quote a youtube comment for that vid "This&#65279; porn has awesome music". What a weird video


----------



## Thrawn

I emailed Merchconnection yesterday about my digipack preorder and lack of shipping info and I received this:

"We are still waiting for the shipment containing your CD digipak to come in from our suppliers. It should be coming in at any time. As soon as it does we will let you know and update you on your order immediately."

Disappointing. Luckily the album is on Spotify!


----------



## MarkPopkie

Thrawn said:


> I emailed Merchconnection yesterday about my digipack preorder and lack of shipping info and I received this:
> 
> "We are still waiting for the shipment containing your CD digipak to come in from our suppliers. It should be coming in at any time. As soon as it does we will let you know and update you on your order immediately."
> 
> Disappointing. Luckily the album is on Spotify!



that is seriously disappointing... what's the point in preordering?? you try to go that extra mile as a fan, and you end up getting the cd LATER than people who didn't preorder. if it's all "first week sales" for the band, I might as well just wait until it comes out and try to find it at a local store. if i had done that, i'd have my cd by now... stupid.

EDIT: E-mailed Merchconnection... said I wanted to cancel my order if I wasn't going to receive my pre-order by Friday of this week. I received a response fairly shortly thereafter...

Order Cancelled.

I guess that means that I wasn't going to get it by Friday? Hmmm...

Just placed an order with Amazon with overnight shipping. I'll have it tomorrow and i'll pay almost $4 LESS.
.... merchconnection.


----------



## matt397

LoL this is why I will never order anything from Merchconnection. I've been burned twice by them and both times they were nothing but rude and lackadaisical. I blame myself for being burnt the second time. I really don't understand why bands go through these ....ing clowns when there are so many other outlets to get your merch and music out. 

Anyway, I think I've spun the album about ten times now and I thoroughly enjoy it, though not as much as One. I feel like there's something missing from Ashe. For me it was definitely a grower but a solid album nonetheless.


----------



## JEngelking

Comment from guy on Singularity video said:


> Awful video clip. The new album was good, but not&#65279; as good as the previous one, which inspired me a lot. It's a shame to see a band with so many good potentials and musical ideas, *choose the road of desperation with more pop approach.*


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Comment from guy on Singularity video said:


> *Awful video clip.* The new album was good, but not&#65279; as good as the previous one, which inspired me a lot. It's a shame to see a band with so many good potentials and musical ideas, choose the road of desperation with more pop approach.


----------



## guitarister7321

When did all you guys who didn't get your copy preorder? I preordered my copy April 26th and got it on the release date. It sounds like they ran out of copies. Everywhere is pretty much sold out I hear. I've never had problems with Merchconnection, other normal orders taking a bit to process and arrive. My preorder experience with them has been good though. I always got my albums before or on the release date.



matt397 said:


> Anyway, I think I've spun the album about ten times now and I thoroughly enjoy it, though not as much as One. I feel like there's something missing from Ashe. For me it was definitely a grower but a solid album nonetheless.



I think it's much better than One, and I ....ing loved One. I think Ashe fits them so well, even better than Dan, which I thought would be impossible. I was really iffy about Ashe at first, but after hearing the album for the first time I realized he was a great match for the band.


----------



## Lianoroto

Kurkkuviipale said:


>





JEngelking said:


>



I agree with both of you. This might be the weirdest shit I have ever seen, but it is still kinda, sorta fantastic. It somewhat suits the music perfectly. 

Spiritual rape and Tesseract being a good match, who knew?!


----------



## jkm3903

MarkPopkie said:


> that is seriously disappointing... what's the point in preordering?? you try to go that extra mile as a fan, and you end up getting the cd LATER than people who didn't preorder. if it's all "first week sales" for the band, I might as well just wait until it comes out and try to find it at a local store. if i had done that, i'd have my cd by now... stupid.


 

Yeah, I agree. I too got shafted by Merch Connection and won't get the CD until Friday according to the tracking. I was hoping for the day of release, you know, like any other preorder. But noooooooo


----------



## MrYakob

jkm3903 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I too got shafted by Merch Connection and won't get the CD until Friday according to the tracking. I was hoping for the day of release, you know, like any other preorder. But noooooooo



Being in Canada I don't expect to get mine for another week or so at the very least. I remember it took about 2 weeks after the release date for me to get my Koloss pre-order


----------



## baptizedinblood

The video is great, people that are like 'omg tentacle pr0nz wtf' haven't read the lyrics. It's a metaphorical video.


----------



## The Beard

My first thought when I saw tentacles was: "I've seen enough Hentai to know where this is going."


----------



## piggins411

^ This sooooo many times


----------



## Treeunit212

I was very uneasy on this new singer's chemistry with the band based on the EP they did with him, yet even without any screaming (as far as I can tell so far), Altered State is some of the best music they've put out to date. It's well balanced, trancy, and _very_ technical. 

I read a lot about how this band isn't true Djent, but I say they're just as Djent as Periphery or Meshuggah, just on a different side of the spectrum. Matter of fact, I'd call them overkill Djent at times.

Few bands make me willing to sit through 8 and 9 minute long songs. This is one of the exceptions.


----------



## anomynous

Treeunit212 said:


> *I was very uneasy on this new singer's chemistry with the band based on the EP they did with him*, yet even without any screaming (as far as I can tell so far), Altered State is some of the best music they've put out to date. It's well balanced, trancy, and _very_ technical.
> 
> I read a lot about how this band isn't true Djent, but I say they're just as Djent as Periphery or Meshuggah, just on a different side of the spectrum. Matter of fact, I'd call them overkill Djent at times.
> 
> Few bands make me willing to sit through 8 and 9 minute long songs. This is one of the exceptions.



Not the same singer


----------



## ManBeast

Preordered digi and shirt on 5/3/13 and still nothing from merch connection. I've been holding off on listening to the stream until I get the cd on a proper stereo. Doubt ill wait much longer tho.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

While I don't like the edited down song at all, the music video was pretty... interesting. Not too many bands making videos like that, for sure.


----------



## Treeunit212

anomynous said:


> Not the same singer



Well that explains a lot.


----------



## Rook

*flame guard on*

I liked the sound and feel of the new album at first, very original, got pretty bored after the first 40 minutes of that same TesseracTy chuggy dead note thing. I like that usually but it was just so static... I also don't like the mix but that generally has little bearing, just an aside.

The video.

What the hell did I just watch?

I feel they had a lot of great ideas for the record and there are one or two tracks that are really great but I felt they could have done more with it rather than just resting on this sound they found.


----------



## anomynous

Got my vinyl copy in.





It's grey, and the jacket's beat to shit.


----------



## Zei

Got my CD in today. Much earlier than I thought it was! I almost didn't get my "One" pre-order until about a month after release. 

I love the album. And my shirt is amazing. 

I gotta admit, though, listening to TesseracT instrumental is just not the same haha


----------



## Ralyks

Someone spliced the vocal version of Nocturne with the instrumental version that has Paul Waggoners solo. Sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## DANiMALxMD

Favorite song is Resist.


----------



## guitarister7321

anomynous said:


> It's grey, and the jacket's beat to shit.



Tell me about it. Mine has the corner all bent up. CM Distro shipped my One vinyl with cardboard protectors for the corners and it's in mint condition, but Merchconnection just put my Altered State vinyl straight in a box and shipped it across the country. Mines not horrible, but it upset me a bit. Still regretting not preordering from CM Distro. I could've got white vinyl and a mint jacket... for $7 less...


----------



## MarkPopkie

WARNING: "My Opinion Matters" Content Ahead!!!

I love this album... Adore it, in fact.
It's very difficult for me to listen to just one song... I usually have to listen to the entire album, or at least a full movement. I know they take some influence from Pink Floyd, so in that sense, I could very easily compare this album to Dark Side of the Moon. I usually listen to that album in its entirety too...

From my experience, Altered State is superior to One... but I recognize that not everyone will agree.

"One" was phenomenally good... but the Concealing Fate portion of the album had already been spoiled by the EP. Almost half of the album was old news by the time it came out... So even though One had some incredible, stand-out songs, it never felt like a full-length release for me. I realize that Euro vs US release dates were very different... and that was not the original intention of the band... So i'm not blaming anyone.

In my mind, Ashe and Dan are equally brilliant vocalists, but for entirely different reasons... So if all other aspects are equal, I have to give Altered State the leg up for being a complete album of (mostly) unreleased material... (Nocturne and Eclipse being the exceptions.) It just feels like a complete thought to me... Not an EP + 5 tracks (one of which had been released for quite a while.)

Unless something major comes along, this will be my Album of the Year. Last Chance to Reason could theoretically pull the upset, but it would take a real game-changer...


----------



## MerlinTKD

crg123 said:


> Kind of surprised this hasn't been posted yet. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and happy 900 posts to me





SERIOUSLY? Live action tentacle porn??? I don't care if it's metaphorical or not, that was the result of someone being allowed to run with ideas without an editor... or handler... or trainer with a leash... or SOMETHING.

I'd love to know who the director was, and what he/she has done before. As I was watching, all I could hear in my head was "It'll be great! We'll have a hot, depressed, goth chick, but put her in RED underwear! She'll be all broken up, but she's so hot she HAS to get in bed and start touching herself! And then there'll be smoke, 'cause you know, it's smoke, and that'll be her being all gothy and wanting to die, but she can't stop touching herself at the same time! And then... well, those angry parts in the music... I know, I saw this stuff on Tumblr the kids like, with chicks getting banged by alien tentacles, but we'll make it REAL! And then, you know, some subtle shots of 'the moment' and she wakes up... and she's all happy now 'cause she's got an ALIEN BABY inside her! 'Cause that's all these goth chicks need anyway, amirite? It'll be as good as what I did for (insert mindless pop star's name), but with all the sci-fi shit those weird kids like! It'll be great!"


Of course, maybe that's just in MY head... 



Having said that, I love the song and am SERIOUSLY digging the album! Constantly have it up on Spotify, gonna buy it next paycheck!


----------



## spawnofthesith

I'm pretty sure Tesseract has had the tentacle porn concept for a while, I have a Tesseract poster from last year that has some alien shit murdering a chick while some alien tentacle shit has its way.


----------



## lemeker

I really like the new disc a lot. 

Ashe does a really good job on vocals. I still think he harmonically fits a bit better than Dan (not by much). The intro riff on Exile is groovy as shit, and Retrospect has to be the stand out song (after a few listens) for me.


----------



## ManBeast

I hope the album is selling really well and its not terrible distribution because it isn't available anywhere around me. Preordered from Merch Connection and they don't even have the album so I cancelled that order.


----------



## Triple7

Yea, I haven't been able to find it in stores around me either.


----------



## Dayviewer

Haven't got my pre-order in yet, got the signed digipack from the band's store, hope it gets to me in the coming week


----------



## technomancer

Preorder still has not shipped... I so HATE merchconnection


----------



## JosephAOI

technomancer said:


> Preorder still has not shipped... I so HATE merchconnection





The worst part is, they have the best merch imo


----------



## Cnev

Preorder has not arrived, I have not received anything beyond an order confirmation sent at the time of purchase and have yet to get a response to my e-mail. Pretty cool.


----------



## anomynous

I've never had an issue with MerchConnection, which seems impossible considering how much they suck.


----------



## bhakan

My Merchconnection preorder hasn't shipped yet either. I knew what I was in for already, but I couldn't find the double CD anywhere else. I'm annoyed that I'm supporting them, but I just really wanted more Tesseract.


----------



## Herrick

Hmm...I've listened to the new album two or three times but don't have much desire to listen anymore. Maybe it'll "click" or I'll "get it" later on. Not saying it's bad or anything but it doesn't have the same compulsory listening effect that One had on me. 

A big part of One's sexcellence for Herrick was the vocals. I'm missing the aggressive vocals and I'm not talking about the screaming. I really don't care if there is no screaming anymore. The new dude has a lighter-sounding voice. Obviously, he's a talented mang but I just prefer the sound of Tompkins voice.


----------



## DrZoidberg

Yeah I'm still waiting for mine to ship as well. I sent them an email and they said that they were waiting for their supplier.


----------



## technomancer

bhakan said:


> My Merchconnection preorder hasn't shipped yet either. I knew what I was in for already, but I couldn't find the double CD anywhere else. I'm annoyed that I'm supporting them, but I just really wanted more Tesseract.



Yep absolutely the ONLY reason I used the preorder


----------



## Kotorfreak666

Herrick said:


> Hmm...I've listened to the new album two or three times but don't have much desire to listen anymore. Maybe it'll "click" or I'll "get it" later on. Not saying it's bad or anything but it doesn't have the same compulsory listening effect that One had on me.
> 
> A big part of One's sexcellence for Herrick was the vocals. I'm missing the aggressive vocals and I'm not talking about the screaming. I really don't care if there is no screaming anymore. The new dude has a lighter-sounding voice. Obviously, he's a talented mang but I just prefer the sound of Tompkins voice.



I agree. I mean, Ashe is great, but what happened to the edge of aggressiveness that Tesseract used to have? Tompkins could ....ing howl like a wolf, and Ashe doesn't have that quality. Plus no screams? 

I'm in mid-first-listen right now, and I'm halfway through Nocturne. The album version is a lot better than the released single though. I initially thought, "Oh shit, now they have some fruitcake singing for them," but he's a lot better than my first impression made him out to be. Still though, some screams could really add an additional layer of texture to the album. They really worked with the atmosphere that One created.


----------



## JosephAOI

I feel like Tesseract is trying to make the same point that (unintentionally) 70's and 80's metal bands did. Being heavy without using unclean vocals. Why is it that just because Tesseract is a new band (in comparison to 70's and 80's bands), that they need harsh vocals to be heavy? I think this album has heavier and more intense parts than One honestly.


----------



## Joose

Definitely doesn't need screams, in my opinion. Something about the atmosphere of this album would possibly be ruined by harsher vocals. There's a reason they chose Ashe and didn't even bother with screams.


----------



## Watty

That video was the most off-putting thing I've seen in awhile. I get having a scantily clad women in your video as being a good thing, but it....got old when the rest of the "plot" was revealed. Not impressed with it in the slightest.


----------



## Herrick

Kotorfreak666 said:


> I agree. I mean, Ashe is great, but what happened to the edge of aggressiveness that Tesseract used to have? Tompkins could ....ing howl like a wolf, and Ashe doesn't have that quality. Plus no screams?
> 
> I'm in mid-first-listen right now, and I'm halfway through Nocturne. The album version is a lot better than the released single though. I initially thought, "Oh shit, now they have some fruitcake singing for them," but he's a lot better than my first impression made him out to be. Still though, some screams could really add an additional layer of texture to the album. They really worked with the atmosphere that One created.



I did like the screams but I miss the edge Tompkins would put into his cleans more. I guess it was a decision of the band to not have that style of singing on this new album. It's probably better off because judging by the overall sound of this new dude's voice, I'm not sure if would sound very good if he put more balls into his clean singing. Again to fans of this new dude, I'm not bashing him. Hell, I still listen to Dream Theater 



JosephAOI said:


> I feel like Tesseract is trying to make the same point that (unintentionally) 70's and 80's metal bands did. Being heavy without using unclean vocals. Why is it that just because Tesseract is a new band (in comparison to 70's and 80's bands), that they need harsh vocals to be heavy? I think this album has heavier and more intense parts than One honestly.



Agreed. "Extreme" vocals are not required to make the music heavy. However, I think Altered States sounds less heavy than One though. Not necessarily a band thing. What I do like about this album is that it sounds different enough from One but still sounds like Tesseract. This pleases Herrick.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I still don't have my damn pre-order 



Ralyks said:


> Someone spliced the vocal version of Nocturne with the instrumental version that has Paul Waggoners solo. Sounds pretty interesting.




When did he solo over an instrumental version? More of this needs to happen


----------



## Dayviewer

awww yiss


----------



## osmosis2259

I'll just chime in and say that I haven't received the pre-order either and I ordered on April 23rd. Last time I'll be ordering from MerchConnection because this is the 2nd time this has happened...

On a positive note, the album is incredible.


----------



## Thrawn

I just received this from MerchConnection.com:

"Hello, we wanted to send an update to all buyers regarding the purchase of the preorder bundles for the new Tesseract album. To put it briefly, distribution was unable to supply us with enough units to ship all packages for delivery by street date. This is incredibly unfortunate, but also something that we can not control as we are essentially left to wait on these units. Distribution has now sent us the remaining units needed to fulfill the rest of our preorders. Any remaining orders that have not yet been fulfilled will be shipped this week. We thank you kindly for your patience and understanding. If you are still waiting on a shipping confirmation email on your Tesseract preorder, please expect it this week."

They have let me down every time but are becoming a necessary evil for preorders. At least we should get our CDs this week.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Bought via iTunes! Superb album, no question. Funny: I meant to buy the 'normal' version, forgot what page I was on, bought the 'Deluxe' with the instrumentals! One of those "Crap, unclick, UNCLICK!" moments.  Anyway, a happy mistake, because both versions are awesome! 

I'm really loving this album; I wasn't too sure about the new vocalist myself, but I agree, he fits the music perfectly. This one wouldn't sound right with screams, just wouldn't work. Even the sound of the instruments is less aggressive than One, and Ashe's voice just blends in perfectly. I'm thinking we're gonna have to classify Tesseract as Ambient Metal from now on!


----------



## jehu12141987

I love this album. Period.

I hated the video. Semi-colon.


----------



## Sebski

Is Paul's solo on the instrumental version? Are there any more extra bits that makes the Instrumental version stand out?


----------



## baptizedinblood

Thrawn said:


> I just received this from MerchConnection.com:
> 
> "Hello, we wanted to send an update to all buyers regarding the purchase of the preorder bundles for the new Tesseract album. To put it briefly, distribution was unable to supply us with enough units to ship all packages for delivery by street date. This is incredibly unfortunate, but also something that we can not control as we are essentially left to wait on these units. Distribution has now sent us the remaining units needed to fulfill the rest of our preorders. Any remaining orders that have not yet been fulfilled will be shipped this week. We thank you kindly for your patience and understanding. If you are still waiting on a shipping confirmation email on your Tesseract preorder, please expect it this week."
> 
> They have let me down every time but are becoming a necessary evil for preorders. At least we should get our CDs this week.




+1 , received the same email this morning. A bit late for this kind of email honestly...last time I pre-order anything from MerchConnection.


----------



## Eclipse

Where can I buy the damn album I can't find it anywhere in stores/online.


----------



## Equivoke

Let me google that for you


----------



## DrZoidberg

Has anyone received the shipping email since they sent that last email out? I'm still waiting. It's very frustrating considering that it's almost been out for two weeks.


----------



## JosephAOI

Nope. Nothing since then.


----------



## Kroaton

Don't the guys go over this thread anymore? TEH FAMEZ GOT TO THEIR HEADS!


----------



## Doug N

I don't wanna be the turd in the punchbowl, but so far this is "meh" to me. I really liked their last one, maybe this is a grower? It needs to grow quite a bit though, I'm just not into it, not as interesting instrumentally or vocally. Just me?


----------



## Cnev

DrZoidberg said:


> Has anyone received the shipping email since they sent that last email out? I'm still waiting. It's very frustrating considering that it's almost been out for two weeks.



I just requested that my order be canceled. I get having distributor issues. That's cool. I don't get a company letting paying customers that ordered an album in advance sit and wait over a week after it hits the street to know their discs aren't even in their possession yet. That update e-mail should have been sent the moment they knew they weren't going to have enough copies. Also, it's 8:45 on Friday evening and I still don't have a shipping confirmation. Not cool, dudes.


----------



## Watty

Doug N said:


> I don't wanna be the turd in the punchbowl, but so far this is "meh" to me. I really liked their last one, maybe this is a grower? It needs to grow quite a bit though, I'm just not into it, not as interesting instrumentally or vocally. Just me?



Put it on in your sleep; subliminal assimilation!!!!


----------



## technomancer

In a bit of irony I had decided to cancel my preorder on monday and got the shipping notification tonight


----------



## DLG

doesn't preordering give them an insight on how many copies they are going to need when the album comes out?

sounds like they dropped the ball either way. I've only ordered shirts from them, never preordered albums. 

I like the album. Don't love it, but I like a lot of the stuff that they are doing. Nice atmosphere, I think the new guy has a nice voice, but not as good of a singer as Dan. Doesn't have that lead singer/frontman presence that Dan had, instead he just kind of blends into the music, although nicely. 

Some of the colder moments and non-djenty riffs remind me a bit of gordian knot in terms of atmosphere, which I really dig. 

My biggest complaints is that a lot of it sounds samey and that the "album as one whole song" thing doesn't really work that well. The transitions aren't really smooth enough to give off that feeling.


----------



## DrZoidberg

Yeah I've still heard nothing. Needless to say I won't be ordering anything through them anymore.


----------



## Cnev

On a more positive note, great Nocturne drum cover here!


----------



## Axel32

Anyone else still yet to receive shipping information in regards to their preorder of Altered State from Merchconnection? I haven't heard anything since their email stating that all orders would be shipped by the end of that week.


----------



## HK_Derek

Axel32 said:


> Anyone else still yet to receive shipping information in regards to their preorder of Altered State from Merchconnection? I haven't heard anything since their email stating that all orders would be shipped by the end of that week.



My order for the 2-disc shipped on Monday. I have a bud who did a 2-disc+shirt though, and his still hasn't.

Somebody somewhere is a weak link in the chain, for sure!


----------



## DrZoidberg

Axel32 said:


> Anyone else still yet to receive shipping information in regards to their preorder of Altered State from Merchconnection? I haven't heard anything since their email stating that all orders would be shipped by the end of that week.



Same here. I emailed them again, and got this:

Hi
These orders are still being filled. All preorders will ship this week, we are deeply sorry for the delay!
Thanks


----------



## JosephAOI

Guys, guess what I got today?!?!











































Not my pre-order, that's for damn sure!


----------



## bhakan

I still haven't heard anything about mine either. 

I knew what I was in for based off of Merchconnection's track record, but this is it for me, in case anyone associated with them reads this site, I will not buy from Merchconnection anymore. I've had this happen to me once before with them and they used the same "it is our supplier's who haven't given us enough, it's not our fault" which after happening so many times for pretty much every preorder, I don't buy for a second.

EDIT: Ironically it just came in the mail, so hopefully you guys get yours soon. Still way too long for a preorder.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Acle did a rundown of his rig here

I lolled at "Mahhh another djent Axefx band"

Rigged: TesseracT Guitarist Acle Kahney | MetalSucks


----------



## spawnofthesith

The inlay on that Mayones is ill as ....


----------



## Equivoke

spawnofthesith said:


> The inlay on that Mayones is ill as ....



Cancer patient?


----------



## elnyrb10

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> Acle did a rundown of his rig here
> 
> I lolled at "Mahhh another djent Axefx band"
> 
> Rigged: TesseracT Guitarist Acle Kahney | MetalSucks



im confused about this cause in the album notes the band only thanked kemper not fractal so i assumed they used the kemper exclusively on this album


----------



## ScottyB724

Finally got a shipping confirmation email from merchCONnection. Only been like, 16 days since the album got released, not that anyone's counting.


----------



## ForThisGift

Same for Merchconnect. I had to buy the album a second time to get my hands on it and my first copy isn't here yet... Sweet pre-order.


----------



## TIBrent

elnyrb10 said:


> im confused about this cause in the album notes the band only thanked kemper not fractal so i assumed they used the kemper exclusively on this album


I am guessing that it could be that Kemper sent them something free, where as Fractal did not.


----------



## DrZoidberg

Is anyone else _*still*_ waiting for a shipping confirmation?


----------



## osmosis2259

For me it says "expected delivery June 17th..." So hopefully when I go home it will be there.


----------



## JosephAOI

Wow, I actually got mine today, holy shit


----------



## Axel32

DrZoidberg said:


> Is anyone else _*still*_ waiting for a shipping confirmation?



I am. I ordered the preorder package with a shirt. Perhaps that has something to do with it.


----------



## baptizedinblood

DrZoidberg said:


> Is anyone else _*still*_ waiting for a shipping confirmation?



I am. I ordered the digipak + shirt AND the vinyl. No confirmation. I was out of state for a week and hoped to return home to a package but nope. 

Never again Merchconnection.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO

DrZoidberg said:


> Is anyone else _*still*_ waiting for a shipping confirmation?



Aye


----------



## RagtimeDandy

spawnofthesith said:


> The inlay on that Mayones is ill as ....



And Strictly Seven wondered why he dropped them like a hot potato.... A Mayones with that ....ing killer inlay? You can't top that, you simply can't


----------



## baptizedinblood

Well, finally received my shipping notification this morning.


----------



## wankerness

Did they release the deluxe version later or something? I bought the regular version of the album from a local cd store over a week ago and it definitely wasn't a place that specializes in metal or tends to get brand new releases so I figured it had been available for a while.


----------



## wankerness

Doug N said:


> I don't wanna be the turd in the punchbowl, but so far this is "meh" to me. I really liked their last one, maybe this is a grower? It needs to grow quite a bit though, I'm just not into it, not as interesting instrumentally or vocally. Just me?



Nope, I agree, I can't really make it through the whole thing in one sitting. It's not BAD or anything but I definitely don't like it as much as the first one so far.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Was a grower to me at least. It's somewhat exhausting though since there's so many layers going on all the time and it's hard for your ear to catch what's going on. I got used to it over time, some don't, but it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## Experimorph

I saw TesseracT open the Tuska festival today. Amazing live sound even though the stage is a terrible candidate for an open air set. Ashe did a wonderful job, both with the new and old songs. Great performance despite the fact there wasn't much of a crowd gathered around yet.

But the thing I noticed before anything was Acle's guitar. Horrible cell phone quality incoming:


----------



## Khoi

is that a Black Kat?

I thought he'd be rockin' the Mayones


----------



## HK_Derek

I believe he wants the Mayo to be a studio-only guitar, and to stay free of road-wear.


----------



## Experimorph

It is indeed a Blackat Leon! Seems to be housing a pair of BKP Black Hawks as well. I was stunned when I saw the guitar.

Acle was also playing an RGD 2127(Z?) for the old songs.


----------



## anomynous

*Katatonia/Cult of Luna/Intronaut/Tesseract tour:*

09/23 Boston, MA &#8211; Paradise Rock Club
09/24 New York, NY &#8211; Irving Plaza
09/25 Philadelphia, PA &#8211; Theatre of Living Arts
09/26 Pittsburgh, PA &#8211; Mr. Small&#8217;s
09/27 Toronto, ON &#8211; The Opera House
09/28 Detroit, MI &#8211; Harpo&#8217;s
09/30 West Springfield, VA &#8211; Empire
10/01 Cleveland, OH &#8211; Peabody&#8217;s
10/02 Chicago, IL &#8211; The Bottom Lounge
10/04 Denver, CO &#8211; The Summit Music Hall
10/06 Los Angeles, CA &#8211; The El Rey
10/07 San Francisco, CA &#8211; Slim&#8217;s



Also a Tesseract US headliner afterwards with Scale the Summit opening should be announced today.


----------



## Housty00

anomynous said:


> *Katatonia/Cult of Luna/Intronaut/Tesseract tour:*
> 
> 09/23 Boston, MA  Paradise Rock Club
> 09/24 New York, NY  Irving Plaza
> 09/25 Philadelphia, PA  Theatre of Living Arts
> 09/26 Pittsburgh, PA  Mr. Smalls
> 09/27 Toronto, ON  The Opera House
> 09/28 Detroit, MI  Harpos
> 09/30 West Springfield, VA  Empire
> 10/01 Cleveland, OH  Peabodys
> 10/02 Chicago, IL  The Bottom Lounge
> 10/04 Denver, CO  The Summit Music Hall
> 10/06 Los Angeles, CA  The El Rey
> 10/07 San Francisco, CA  Slims
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Tesseract US headliner afterwards with Scale the Summit opening should be announced today.



I was JUST talking about Tesseract touring the US yesterday. WIth my luck, they announce a tour with Intronaut the next day, and there are no Oklahoma/Arkansas dates. No OKC? REALLY? C'mon.


----------



## anomynous

The second part of my post is key in that case


----------



## anomynous

10/09 Vancouver, BC &#8211; Tom Lee Music Hall
10/10 Edmonton, AB &#8211; Pawn Shop
10/12 Calgary, AB &#8211; The Gateway
10/13 Regina, SK &#8211; The Exchange (feat. *Fozzy*)
10/14 Winnipeg, MB &#8211; Union Sound Hall (feat. *Fozzy*)
10/16 Minneapolis, MN &#8211; Skyway Theater &#8211; Studio B
10/17 Lawrence, KS &#8211; The Granada
10/18 Indianapolis, IN &#8211; Emerson Theatre
10/20 St Louis, MO &#8211; Fubar
10/22 Fort Worth, TX &#8211; Tomcats West
10/23 Houston, TX &#8211; Fitzgerald&#8217;s &#8211; Downstairs
10/24 New Orleans, LA &#8211; One Eyed Jacks
10/25 Atlanta, GA &#8211; The Drunken Unicorn
10/26 Tampa, FL &#8211; Orpheum Theatre
10/27 Greensboro, NC &#8211; Blind Tiger


w/ Scale the Summit and Anciients


----------



## Joose

Too bad the headlining tour isn't hitting Denver. Oh well.


----------



## elnyrb10

just bought my tickets for the saint vitus show with STS and anciients on 10/29. so ....ing pumped and only 12 dollars for the tickets? thats a steal and a half.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Tesseract are coming to Australia next year! Hopefully they do a sideshow to soundwave.


----------



## bhakan

Video for Nocturne!


----------



## Dalcan

Saw this when I came into work this morning. Love them.


----------



## Dayviewer

Amazing video! love the lighting on the band


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

It's never affected my enjoyment of the music, but I'm glad Ashe looks less like a teenager now


----------



## Workhorse

Yea i always thought he looked a bit uhmm, delicate. But I think he's one of the very talented singers in metal.


----------



## silent suicide

Allright I previous commented here that I would prefer a instrumental cd, but after another listen to the cd, the vocals grew on me and now I am hooked to the new album.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Saw them last night, holy hell that was awesome. Dat Mayones... 

I was also glad that they played a few tracks off of One. I guess the bassist is on screaming duty now


----------



## BlackMastodon

spawnofthesith said:


> Saw them last night, holy hell that was awesome. Dat Mayones...
> 
> I was also glad that they played a few tracks off of One. I guess the bassist is on screaming duty now


I think Amos has been doing the screaming in live performances for a while. He did when I saw them three years ago.


----------



## coffinwisdom

Saw Tesseract open for Intronaut, Cult of Luna and Katatonia tonight.

Awesome performance, made me a fan. The singer actually did a bit of the screams although the bass player held that down for most of it. Unfortunately the sound system at this venue wasn't great and they all ran direct which meant the bass was nowhere to be heard and the guitars were pretty thin and weak. Still enough to get me to buy a shirt and a cd tho. Turned me onto their music while turning me off of the axe-fx lol


----------



## Maku

This may be a little out of context but im currently learning to play nocturne and i've got everything down but the 16th note part arount 1:40, i'm unable to identify the change of notes. I know (by the guitar pro tab) that two extra 16th notes are played in the start of every bar, but i cant hit them on time. anyone got some other explanations or some tips on how to hear them or something?


----------



## Pweaks

Maku said:


> This may be a little out of context but im currently learning to play nocturne and i've got everything down but the 16th note part arount 1:40, i'm unable to identify the change of notes. I know (by the guitar pro tab) that two extra 16th notes are played in the start of every bar, but i cant hit them on time. anyone got some other explanations or some tips on how to hear them or something?



What gauge are your strings? I'm eager to try out their songs but I wonder will my strings snap. I'm using a 010-064 set.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Pweaks said:


> What gauge are your strings? I'm eager to try out their songs but I wonder will my strings snap. I'm using a 010-064 set.



If you mean tension wise using their tuning, well they tune to AEADEAD on Altered State. So if you're using 10-46 + 64 your lower 4 strings are fine.

You'll probably want to up the gauge of the highest 3 strings though, since you're tuning the (In Standard Tuning) G down 2 whole steps, and the B & E down 1 whole step.

So using your current set of strings

.64 @ A1 15.3lbs
.46 @ E2 17.5lbs
.36 @ A2 19.5lbs
.26 @ D3 18.3lbs
.17 @ E3 11.7lbs --> .20 16.2lbs
.13 @ A3 12.2lbs --> .15 16.2lbs
.10 @ D4 12.9lbs --> .11 15.6lbs

That's what your current tension would be like if you tuned down your current set. Your strings won't snap, but they'll be insanely slack in comparison to the tighter wound strings, if you use the gauges (.20, .15, .11) accordingly instead for the higher strings, they'll feel much more even across the board. The drop in tension from the 4th and 5th strings is far too much, and it would probably bother me enough to go out and get heavier strings for this tuning


----------



## Maku

Pweaks said:


> What gauge are your strings? I'm eager to try out their songs but I wonder will my strings snap. I'm using a 010-064 set.


i'm playing it in drop A.


----------



## Krullnar

I could have gone for a lot less Cult of Luna and a lot more Tesseract. Good lord, Cult of Luna... they are traveling city to city on a quest to warp human perception of time.


----------



## Equivoke

Just noticed this, not sure if it has been posted further back:

https://soundcloud.com/asheohara/tesseract-perfection-acoustic

Some cool stuff on his page as well


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

Saw Tesseract last night with Karnivool at the Wedge and they were amazing as ever


----------



## liberascientia

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Saw Tesseract last night with Karnivool at the Wedge and they were amazing as ever


Hells yeah, I was there too with my GF and the keyboard player from my band! Was right at the front in the middle the whole time. When Mos came down to the barrier at the start of Tesseract's set, his balls were basically in my face


----------



## jonajon91

I dont follow this band all too closely, but wern't they making a 51 minute animation to go along with the album? what going on with that?


----------



## Alice AKW

jonajon91 said:


> I dont follow this band all too closely, but wern't they making a 51 minute animation to go along with the album? what going on with that?



I'm pretty sure that's what was used in the video where Century Media posted the whole album.


----------



## Zalbu

What guitars does Acle use live? Does he still use his Mayones? Because he's been using a Blackat guitar, judging from the photos on their Facebook page.


----------



## liberascientia

Zalbu said:


> What guitars does Acle use live? Does he still use his Mayones? Because he's been using a Blackat guitar, judging from the photos on their Facebook page.


He was using a pair of Mayones when I saw them on Wednesday.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Yeah he was using the Mayones last month when I saw them too. That guitar is so ....ing cool looking


----------



## Evil Weasel

I was at the front in Glasgow on Saturday. For the newer songs he was using an aftermath loaded Regius gothic custom with the red sandblasted grain with the TesseracT inlay. For the older songs from One he was using a Setius gothic (all black) with bkp blackhawks and the TesseracT inlay.

Ashe is superb live and a really nice guy too. Prefer him to Dan live actually. My gf got a cheesy photo with him too.

EDIT: Found a pic of his Regius here. He didn't use the RGD2127 but James still plays them exclusively it seems.
http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/06/12/rigged-tesseract-guitarist-acle-kahney/


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

Evil Weasel said:


> Ashe is superb live and a really nice guy too. Prefer him to Dan live actually.



 Ashe is my favourite TesseracT singer


----------



## as_i_am

BBC Radio 1 - Rock Show with Daniel P Carter, TesseracT in session, TesseracT - Live Session


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

Anyone else think that Altered State has been the best album this year?


----------



## rjnix_0329

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Anyone else think that Altered State has been the best album this year?



It is up there for me. The thing with Altered States is that I can very easily listen to the entire album without a single thought entering my mind. That can be a good or a bad thing I suppose...

Other albums have probably stood out more, with more inventive or original material, but I most certainly haven't grown tired of the soft, cozy, star-lit field of grass on which Altered State lays me down.


----------



## RickSchneider

This thread has been dormant awhile, but check this out!

http://youtu.be/O-hnSlicxV4


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

omg how did I miss this


----------



## avinu

Yessssss awesomeeeeeeee


----------



## bhakan

Holy shit, If I heard that audio on its own I don't know if I would have even pickup up that it wasn't the album tracks. Their Concealing Fate live was ridiculously tight, but this is even better.


----------



## revivalmode

I'm not such a fan of the band though, probably those "ambient-ish" parts and the clean singing... I saw them live a month ago on the Protest The Hero tour and I cant forget the moment where the guitarist suddenly drops his precious Mayones Setius on the ground


----------



## Alice AKW

Acle. you so crazy...


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That live performance of 'Of Matter' is just the best. I am totally seeing these guys this coming spring, without a doubt.


----------



## Zalbu




----------



## Bodes

Saw these guys the other day at Soundwave, Melbourne. Had not heard any of there stuff before. 

I gotta say, I was damn impressed.

Could really tell the old stuff from their newer stuff. Very atmospheric and all instruments had their own breathing room. Will be definitely going to pick up their latest cd during lunch, tomorrow.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I really wrote off Altered State when I first checked it out. After a very long time i've tried getting into it again lately, and it's definitely up there for my best of 2013 now. Almost every moment of the album is memorable. I absolutely love the softer grooves on the album, like the end of Exile and the very middle of Eclipse. Also, try throwing the intro to Palingenesis onto a visualizer program


----------



## kamello

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I really wrote off Altered State when I first checked it out. After a very long time i've tried getting into it again lately, and it's definitely up there for my best of 2013 now. Almost every moment of the album is memorable. I absolutely love the softer grooves on the album, like the end of Exile and the very middle of Eclipse. Also, try throwing the intro to Palingenesis onto a visualizer program



screen capture please?


----------



## Dave_Magos

rjnix_0329 said:


> I most certainly haven't grown tired of the soft, cozy, star-lit field of grass on which Altered State lays me down.




Indeed,there's no better place to be.


----------



## Tang

After seeing them live last week, I don't miss Dan anymore. Ashe just stole the show, imo. Well tied with Mos 

Here're some shots from the show if anyone is curious.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157643435821485/


----------



## RoRo56

https://twitter.com/tesseractband/status/466226474631299072

Ah yes, Europen tour with AAL in October/November, hopefully they stop in Ireland!


----------



## Genome

RoRo56 said:


> https://twitter.com/tesseractband/status/466226474631299072
> 
> Ah yes, Europen tour with AAL in October/November, hopefully they stop in Ireland!


----------



## gunslingerjh

I've been waiting 3 years for both AAL and Tesseract to come over!
Best. News. Ever.


----------



## JustMac

Ooooh nice one! Tesseract were in Ireland last year supporting Lamb of God. It was funny watching people who have never listened to them before trying to headbang with a constant look of utter bemusement  But man, if they miss Ireland I'll go ape!


----------



## bmth4111

So are these guys still running Ultras direct using the FAS amp live? I mean there tone seems to cut so much live but still is full. Also im guessing they used the the same unit/amp model during the recording of altered state?


----------



## Veldar

When I saw them at soundwave they killed, love audable bass tones!


----------



## bhakan

Just went on facebook, saw this: 

"We have amicably parted ways with Ashe as we have found ourselves in different places, creatively. Ashe is a fantastic talent and will continue to be successful in his career and we wish him the absolute best! 
Moving forward for TesseracT &#8211; Daniel Tompkins will be rejoining us as a full time member of the band. Starting from our main stage performance at Sonisphere, UK on 05.07.14. We are also looking forward to starting writing and recording album three with Daniel, which will begin later this year."

First, I was bummed because I loved Ashe, but then I saw that Dan was rejoining and I just about exploded.


----------



## zerofocus

bhakan said:


> Just went on facebook, saw this:
> 
> "We have amicably parted ways with Ashe as we have found ourselves in different places, creatively. Ashe is a fantastic talent and will continue to be successful in his career and we wish him the absolute best!
> Moving forward for TesseracT  Daniel Tompkins will be rejoining us as a full time member of the band. Starting from our main stage performance at Sonisphere, UK on 05.07.14. We are also looking forward to starting writing and recording album three with Daniel, which will begin later this year."
> 
> First, I was bummed because I loved Ashe, but then I saw that Dan was rejoining and I just about exploded.




I literally just saw that bomb on the facebook too

its a shame but I guess things don't always work out for everyone and what they want etc

very interesting that Dan is coming back, it'll be cool to hear do some altered state stuff such as eclipse

my only "gripe" (I use the term loosely as I'm not too bothered just more curious) with this is how it will affect Dan's other projects such as Skyharbour and In Colour as I'm looking forward to them very much

best of luck to all involved


----------



## piggins411

It's too bad that guy left, but Dan being back makes me want to listen to them again. Also, why the hell can't these guys hold on to a vocalist?


----------



## Jonathan20022

They've had one vocalist PER album.

Terribly upset that he's leaving because Altered State has been in CONSTANT rotation since it's inception. But hoping the live setlist contains both old and new, I'm all for the change. Bringing Dan back will make a lot of fans happy or not mind this change at all from what it seems, well planned/played.


----------



## spawnofthesith

wtflol 


Quite frankly, I am happy to hear this though. Nothing against Ashe, but Dan has by far been my favorite tesseract vocalist


----------



## crg123

What the ....? Dan's back? What about skyharbour? I'm happy but jeez they need some consistency!

Edit: This is so unexpected I just don't know how to react. Dan is by far one of my favorite modern clean vocalists and I'm glad he's coming back. He really just worked so well with tesseract. Especially since this means he might start doing screams again which I really miss in his other work.


----------



## wannabguitarist

With the exception of Concealing Fate Part 1 I liked everything on Altered State more. Damnit


----------



## poopyalligator

All I can say about this news is "thank god". I enjoyed the last album with Ashe, but couldn't help but feel that it would have been much better with Dan. I actually would have really loved to hear what Elliot had to offer.


----------



## poopyalligator

On a side note I would be even happier if he joined first signs of frost again


----------



## CloudAC

Yes... Yes... YES! Ashe was great but this news has just made my night. Skyharbor, Tesseract and WMBB. So much Dan goodness!!!


----------



## Moo

wannabguitarist said:


> With the exception of Concealing Fate Part 1 I liked everything on Altered State more. Damnit



same here, i hope all those "Danwasbetteract" people won't kill me for having that opinion  I'm just glad I saw them live with Ashe once.

I secretly hoped for the second album to be some sort of "Altered State Part 2" because I loooved Altered State and I still cant get enough of it, but I guess that's not going to happen


----------



## coreysMonster

Oh thank God they're going with Dan again. I love Ashe with TesseracT, but if they split ways, I'm just glad they didn't get ANOTHER new guy.

Also, I'm freaking STOKED to find out what Ashe is gonna do next.


----------



## Lianoroto

I just hope they bring back Elliot for the fourth album. I really want to hear that.


----------



## crg123

coreysMonster said:


> Oh thank God they're going with Dan again. I love Ashe with TesseracT, but if they split ways, I'm just glad they didn't get ANOTHER new guy.
> 
> Also, I'm freaking STOKED to find out what Ashe is gonna do next.



His other band Voices from the Fuselage is amazing. Hope he does more with them.


----------



## MartinMTL

wow. I am sosososososososo happy right now.


----------



## anomynous

I wonder what happens to Skyharbour


----------



## jjfiegel

Dan says that he's still the frontman for Skyharbor. 

This is cool. I love Dan. I'm getting a little tired of all these vocalists leaving and stuff, but if that means more Dan TesseracT, then I am okay with it.


----------



## UncurableZero

I love both One and Altered State, but honestly kind of prefer Ashe's style so... 
Whatever works for the band, I guess. If they can't make it work with Ashe we can't blame them.


----------



## goherpsNderp

with the exception of finding out today that i've been approved for a home loan, this is the best news of the day. holy shit.

i mean no disrespect or hard feelings for Ashe, but every time i listen to AS i feel bummed that Dan is gone. i cannot wait to hear what they cook up next. Dan + TesseracT writing brand new material (One was mostly old material that was spruced up) should be the stuff of legend. so excited.


----------



## Ralyks

A little sad to see Ashe go.

But DAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

At first I was going to comment on how they can't good on to a vocalist but then I saw that it was Dan and almost pissed myself in excitement. I haven't been able to get into Altered State so I'm hoping with Dan on I can enjoy the 3rd album as much as One. Freakin' love Dan's vocals.


----------



## Dayviewer

Ashe was amazing, sad to see him go, but Dan couldn't be a better replacement, stoked to see what he does with AS live and new material


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

what


Color me disappointed. 
Also curious. 
To be completely honest, I like AS more than One. I'll definitely miss Ashe's vocals, although his solo stuff is pretty great as well. 
The Concealing Fate Live DVD is what got me into Tesseract to begin with, so more Dan is always a good thing, but still...


----------



## anomynous

Hope the show on 7/5 is being filmed so we get to see Dan do AS material hopefully.



Even though there will be crowd videos undoubtedly.


----------



## JosephAOI

I feel like I'm one of the only people that thought Ashe was 100x better than Dan for Tesseract. Everything he did on Altered State was fvcking _brilliant_. Not to say anything on One was bad, because I loved One. AS was just SO much better of an album imo


----------



## 80H

JosephAOI said:


> I feel like I'm one of the only people that thought Ashe was 100x better than Dan for Tesseract. Everything he did on Altered State was fvcking _brilliant_. Not to say anything on One was bad, because I loved One. AS was just SO much better of an album imo




I agree & disagree, and I think you will too if you entertain a separate perspective for a second. 


AS and One are 3 years apart. What that means is that, from the time of One to the time of AS, Tesseract's members had time to learn and develop from shows, lessons, social connections, business connections, friends, etc. 


Ashe is f*cking amazing...I don't think there were a lot of fans that hated Ashe. There are always those dickheads though, you know? Some guy from some whatever town that's like "THIS GUY EATS DICKS EVERYTIME HE SINGS BRING BACK DAN", but all of the rest of us are appreciative that the band is still going and still has its groove and ambiance and overall vibe. Plus it doesn't hurt that Ashe is a f*cking unicorn. 


But with that said, AS is a much higher quality production that One was. It's very clear in the sound quality and the intelligence going into the mix. It's a deeper, more professional edition of what Tesseract already did and was doing, which is what bands will logically do. 


Dan didn't just go to sleep and stop being the guy that sang Perfection. He's still in there and probably developed his skills even further. Now you're looking at that guy going back in to a band he's already comfortable with, that already has the social, business and technical leverage they need to make the music they want, except they're all 4 years older and wiser. If I played something for you from LAST year, you might not even recognize me as a musician outside of my musical calling cards. 


Now imagine what Dan will do on the next work, with another 1~2 years of growth under all of their collective belts. This is One, except it's One that comes after Altered State. If you look at the jump in quality from One to AS, and then realize that there will probably be a similar jump now... gravy.


----------



## anomynous

80H said:


> Ashe is f*cking amazing...I don't think there were a lot of fans that hated Ashe. There are always those dickheads though, you know? Some guy from some whatever town that's like "THIS GUY EATS DICKS EVERYTIME HE SINGS BRING BACK DAN", but all of the rest of us are appreciative that the band is still going and still has its groove and ambiance and overall vibe. Plus it doesn't hurt that Ashe is a f*cking unicorn.



Nothing anybody said about Ashe was as bad as all the hate towards Eilliot. That was absolutely ridiculous. 



Still a fan of Ellioteract.


----------



## Mayhew

Please don't tell me that these guys are going to end up like The Human Abstact. Old member leaves, new one joins, old member returns, new and old members leave and a new one joins, new member leaves and band goes kaput.


----------



## leonardo7

So is the title gonna get changed or do I have to start a new thread


----------



## MetalBuddah

This is the best news of the week!!!!!!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Aww man, this really freaking sucks!!! My girlfriend is going to be so bummed when she hears about it! Ashe is one of her favorite vocalists ever, and Altered State is what got her into the band.


----------



## Nlelith

Good news. Dan > Ashe.


----------



## gorthul

The fanboy in me is exploding right now.
Ashe was surely a great singer, but imo Dan ist the best singer of the world right now. I just love him so much (no homo).
Guess his facebook posting some time ago, where he has written that he misses singing those old Tesseract tunes, was a direct hint to this.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I really don't know what to make of it...I highly prefer Ashe over Dan, because I feel he is a way better clean singer and has a sound that is more pleasant to the ears. On the other hand, Dan has better growly stuff going on.

What Im especially curious about is the reason for the departure. Did Ashe quit himself or did the band ask him to leave? Tesseract has a bad history when it comes to line up changes. I wonder if anyone remembers Dan's departure...no official statement whatsoever and voila, there's Elliot. That is just bad PR. That considered, why is Dan even getting back with them? Without the band explaining what's exactly going on it creates a sense of a band not knowing what to do with itself.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Ashe is a great singer, but I felt like on the latest record, his vocal lines were too filled. No real red line, every vocal line was harmonized which made the melodies less apparent. I just found the vocals really hard to grasp to.

Then again Dan is one of my favourite clean singers. Really high hopes for this!


----------



## RoRo56

Ash made Altered State his own and his studio work is unquestionable, but the two times I saw them live I thought he was terrible. I've watched hundred of live clips as well and I just don't think he could pull it off to the same standard live.


----------



## Vigaren

Ash's vocals in Altered State is jaw-droppingly good IMO. Sad that he went but taking Dan back is an great solution really


----------



## Dayviewer

ZeroS1gnol said:


> What Im especially curious about is the reason for the departure. Did Ashe quit himself or did the band ask him to leave? Tesseract has a bad history when it comes to line up changes. I wonder if anyone remembers Dan's departure...no official statement whatsoever and voila, there's Elliot. That is just bad PR. That considered, why is Dan even getting back with them? Without the band explaining what's exactly going on it creates a sense of a band not knowing what to do with itself.


There really are a lot of questions behind this and I'm wondering about them as well.
From what I remember Dan first quit because the touring etc was becoming too much for him (one of the reasons anyway).
And Elliot left due to creative differences between him and the band, and it's the same with Ashe now, so maybe it's something with the writing process?


----------



## Alfrer

I just wish that Elliot would come back to Tesseract :'(


----------



## Matthew

Ashe + Tesseract was the band I've been waiting to hear for years. Altered State made them jump into competition as my favorite group. I've been on the lookout for heavy riffs and long, melodic vocals (or an opera singer!) since I got into music.

That said, I enjoyed One as well. I'll support them as long as they write tasty music.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Dan is great... Ashe is great... it's all good

keep in mind Ashe joined TesseracT explicitly saying his personal band, Voices from the Fuselage, was NOT breaking up

Of course anyone would wager Ashe and the VftF guys are old, close friends... so as someone pointed out above, TesseracT goes through singers like it's the name of the game, so the fact that the band he's leaving will definitely land on their feet, and Ashe gets to bring a feverish following of fans back to Voices from the Fuselage... seems like a win-win




*edited Ashe's old band's name - good call


----------



## bhakan

One thing to keep in mind is Tesseracts entire sound has changed significantly since One. To those who are worried/hoping that this will sound like One, it probably won't, as Altered State is instrumentally a very different album than One, and that has nothing to do with vocalists. Also I doubt there will be screaming as Dan doesn't really scream in many of his projects anyway and I'm pretty sure most of the screams in One were left over vocal lines from their previous vocalist.



NSXTypeZero said:


> Dan is great... Ashe is great... it's all good
> 
> keep in mind Ashe joined TesseracT explicitly saying his personal band, First Signs of Frost, was NOT breaking up
> 
> Of course anyone would wager Ashe and the FSoF guys are old, close friends... so as someone pointed out above, TesseracT goes through singers like it's the name of the game, so the fact that the band he's leaving will definitely land on their feet, and Ashe gets to bring a feverish following of fans back to First Signs of Frost... seems like a win-win


First Signs of Frost is Dan's old band, which has long ago broken up. I think Voices from the Fuselage is what you're thinking of.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

bhakan said:


> One thing to keep in mind is Tesseracts entire sound has changed significantly since One. To those who are worried/hoping that this will sound like One, it probably won't, as Altered State is instrumentally a very different album than One, and that has nothing to do with vocalists. Also I doubt there will be screaming as Dan doesn't really scream in many of his projects anyway and I'm pretty sure most of the screams in One were left over vocal lines from their previous vocalist.
> 
> 
> First Signs of Frost is Dan's old band, which has long ago broken up. I think Voices from the Fuselage is what you're thinking of.


 
YES I was! Thank you.


----------



## Jonathan20022

bhakan said:


> One thing to keep in mind is Tesseracts entire sound has changed significantly since One. To those who are worried/hoping that this will sound like One, it probably won't, as Altered State is instrumentally a very different album than One, and that has nothing to do with vocalists. Also I doubt there will be screaming as Dan doesn't really scream in many of his projects anyway and I'm pretty sure most of the screams in One were left over vocal lines from their previous vocalist.
> 
> 
> First Signs of Frost is Dan's old band, which has long ago broken up. I think Voices from the Fuselage is what you're thinking of.



Very evident by the fact that Elliot's *audition* also contained AS material. Meaning they've been sitting on those songs potentially for quite some time. The 3rd album is going to be definitely different I think.


----------



## ambler3

I'm okay with this..kind of, Ashe was a great singer. Was pretty impressed by them live, even if they used a fair bit of backing tracks. I'll be happy, as long as they continue with Altered state style writing, or even progress up from that.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

As long as Dan has improved past sounding extremely whiney, I'm cool with it. Also his monotone screams on the first album were very off putting to me (if someone wants to provide examples of him improving...yay!) 

I found Ashe's tonality and approach to be absolutely flawless in conjunction with the instruments on Altered State. Bummed to see him go, but if their evolution is as dramatic from One to A.S., who knows what Dan can bring to the table. I am a bit skeptical though honestly...


----------



## CloudAC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIL7UsNXmAo

Well here is Dan's latest work, the single for Skyharbors upcoming album. Take from it what you will, but I am super excited for this album as well as what he does with TesseracT.


----------



## JosephAOI

Dayviewer said:


> There really are a lot of questions behind this and I'm wondering about them as well.
> From what I remember Dan first quit because the touring etc was becoming too much for him (one of the reasons anyway).
> And Elliot left due to creative differences between him and the band, and it's the same with Ashe now, so maybe it's something with the writing process?



I was wondering this too, because I always felt like Ashe was literally the best fit for Tesseract. So I asked Acle on facebook if it was because the band wanted screaming back in their music, but apparently that's not it. Maybe Ashe wants to perform more energetic music? Tesseract is a lot more of a chill metal band.


----------



## bhakan

JosephAOI said:


> I was wondering this too, because I always felt like Ashe was literally the best fit for Tesseract. So I asked Acle on facebook if it was because the band wanted screaming back in their music, but apparently that's not it. Maybe Ashe wants to perform more energetic music? Tesseract is a lot more of a chill metal band.


I really doubt Dan will bring screaming back. If you listen to old demos, most of the screaming parts from One were vocal lines written by their old vocalist Abi, it seems like pretty much all the vocals Dan wrote were clean, so I see no reason why he would bring back screaming.


----------



## kamello

quoting Amos 



> *What made you choose to drop the screaming vocals?
> *
> It was personal preference. As long as TesseracT has been going we have talked about not needing the screaming vocals. It almost sounded monotonous even for some of our favourite bands like Meshuggah. We were more interested in the music rather than the vocals. Not to take anything away from Jens (Kidman, Meshuggah vocalist) he adds a layer to their music which is very powerful but personally we prefer clean vocals. We love melody and love classic rock and music before the time of screamed vocals. When we were a new band we felt the pressure to include screaming vocals to be accepted. Now we are somewhat established we felt it was time to move away from that. I did a lot of the heavy vocals when Dan was in the band and when we did shows and I would perform them it didnt feel right. We toured with bands like Protest The Hero and Devin Townsend and when they do it sounds awesome but it didnt feel right for us. That being said if we did write a new song and it felt right we may use screams.




random: new emoticon, yay!


----------



## goherpsNderp

Some things to consider when comparing the singers and One vs AS:

-One had a lot of material that TesseracT had been playing and tweaking since the myspace days. they were altered and spruced up for the album, and some of the lyrics were reused while others Dan used his own. some of it was new material, but it was likely done before Dan joined. (just my guess based on the studio diaries and what not we got leading up to Dan's reveal)

-Dan was tasked with adapting to material that was already for the most part close to final. He had to fit his lyrics and singing into the moods and emotions of the music as it was.

-AS was (AFAIK) all new material, and Ashe was likely able to write songs and vocals along with the band with the music itself. This is pretty evident when you listen to the tracks and see how they leave more room for the vocals themselves, whereas a lot of the 'oldies' on One didn't. either they weren't written originally with a singer in mind or they weren't written with Dan's vocals.

-So technically speaking, a new album that's all fresh new material written alongside Dan should allow him to gel more with the music than he did in One. so those that liked Ashe and AS, you might want to give Dan a chance with the new one as he'll likely benefit from the same production dynamics that Ashe did.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

goherpsNderp said:


> Some things to consider when comparing the singers and One vs AS:
> 
> -One had a lot of material that TesseracT had been playing and tweaking since the myspace days. they were altered and spruced up for the album, and some of the lyrics were reused while others Dan used his own. some of it was new material, but it was likely done before Dan joined. (just my guess based on the studio diaries and what not we got leading up to Dan's reveal)
> 
> -Dan was tasked with adapting to material that was already for the most part close to final. He had to fit his lyrics and singing into the moods and emotions of the music as it was.
> 
> -AS was (AFAIK) all new material, and Ashe was likely able to write songs and vocals along with the band with the music itself. This is pretty evident when you listen to the tracks and see how they leave more room for the vocals themselves, whereas a lot of the 'oldies' on One didn't. either they weren't written originally with a singer in mind or they weren't written with Dan's vocals.
> 
> -So technically speaking, a new album that's all fresh new material written alongside Dan should allow him to gel more with the music than he did in One. so those that liked Ashe and AS, you might want to give Dan a chance with the new one as he'll likely benefit from the same production dynamics that Ashe did.



Good points! Gotta clear out that AS wasn't all new material, I think the intro for Excile was originally used for Sunrise (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV4E3bOOLfg) and there are probably more that I just don't know. I do get the point nevertheless though.


----------



## jonajon91

I always felt like a minority because I was massively disappointed with 'altered state' I don't know if it was the fact that it had to follow 'one', but it just felt so empty, there was little flow between the songs (There was one of the 'of something' songs that just did not feel like one think, it felt like a few different things put together). I think that the lack of screams did not help the album at all, I understand that you don't listen to TesseracT for screams, but you can just have so much emotion in a scream.
Either way, i'm happy to see them back together.

Time to get excited about TesseracT again


----------



## Zalbu

Okay, this is getting f'in ridiculous. I have to admit that I'm excited for Dan to come back but it would be nice to see what Ashe can do with some more time in the band. Altered State haven't clicked with me as much as One did.

But more importantly, how the hell does Dan have the time to do all this when he just became a dad? Doesn't he have like three bands now or was White Moth Black Butterfly just a one-off thing?


----------



## Nlelith

So, Dan won't do any screaming vocal parts this time? Now that's a disappointment.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Good points! Gotta clear out that AS wasn't all new material, I think the intro for Excile was originally used for Sunrise (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV4E3bOOLfg) and there are probably more that I just don't know. I do get the point nevertheless though.



good catch. thanks!

i will admit that i am definitely on "Team Dan", but i didn't find Ashe's vocals/writing bad enough to make me not listen to the album. i love the band's sound, and AS is very much TesseracT. i just prefer Dan's style so much more than Ashe's, and i felt like One had a better balance of music/vocals than AS. at times i felt like Ashe wasn't letting the music speak for itself, and was layering too many harmonies and little bits here and there to fill in empty space, when in realize those spaces should have been left empty so the guitars/bass could talk for a bit.

so in reality, i DO have a little bit of fear here about them working with Dan again in that perhaps, he too, might overdo it a little like Ashe did now that he'll be working the material right alongside the band. either way i will be happy though.

ALSO: who said Dan won't be doing any screaming? i certainly hope that's not the case.


----------



## anomynous

Amos said no screaming in an interview before AS released.....when they had a singer who didn't scream.


----------



## chinnybob

I'm ok with this. I thought Ashe did a great job on Altered State, enough so that it softened the blow of Dan leaving. It's a shame to lose continuity but I think Dan is an absolute genius, so I'm happy to see him back. He's the only reason I listen to Skyharbor, and I'm not overly enamoured with their new song so I'm excited for him linking up with TesseracT again!


----------



## gorthul

goherpsNderp said:


> and i felt like One had a better balance of music/vocals than AS. at times i felt like Ashe wasn't letting the music speak for itself, and was layering too many harmonies and little bits here and there to fill in empty space, when in realize those spaces should have been left empty so the guitars/bass could talk for a bit.



When I was listening to Altered State for the first time I was thinking the same. At times I just thought "god dammit, just shut up for one minute".


----------



## Floppystrings

I wouldn't mind screaming back in Tesseract.

It was done well and made the music more dynamic.

I don't even listen to AS, So I'm happy about Dan's return.


----------



## Veldar

I loved Altered state and the singer made it for me, I hope the new old dude can pull off the Altered state material.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

I never could get into Tesseract except for a few songs. However I really liked Hajis Kitchen and Tesseracts own "April", so if Dan brings that or something even more interesting to the table, I´m in.


----------



## Volteau

I'm a fan of anything Dan (though I am VERY partial to Skyharbor above anything else, by a mile), but this news brings joy to my heart. Oh, the joy.

BTW, funny seeing a 2010 poll still up there.


----------



## Dayviewer

''It just wasn't working out with Ashe''


----------



## anomynous

The set last night didn't include any AS material from what I've seen.



Lame


----------



## RoRo56

Any footage from the Sonisphere show? I haven't found anything.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Zalbu

Jesus, Dan is a force of nature. I have no idea how metal singers can scream like that without permamently ruining their voice.


----------



## gorthul

Holy sheet, the part from 7:10 and onward is amazing. Reminds me why Dan remains my favorite singer of all time. <3


----------



## RoRo56

Just reaffirms my belief that Ashe was crap live


----------



## Jonathan20022

RoRo56 said:


> Just reaffirms my belief that Ashe was crap live



How does that video have ANYTHING to do with that? And what makes you think that at all? It's kind of funny to me how people can't just not pick favorites and bash other people who filled the same roles.



If anything I'm slightly upset that I didn't get to see them with Ashe, I saw them with Elliot and Dan already.


----------



## RoRo56

Jonathan20022 said:


> How does that video have ANYTHING to do with that? And what makes you think that at all? It's kind of funny to me how people can't just not pick favorites and bash other people who filled the same roles.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything I'm slightly upset that I didn't get to see them with Ashe, I saw them with Elliot and Dan already.




Both times that I saw Ashe live with Tesseract and in every live video I've seen, I was unimpressed. He relied quite heavily on backing tracks, not just to for harmonies but the main vocal lines as well. Whenever he tries to hit the high notes he's quite a bit off. He reminds of Mike Semeskey's live performances with the HAARP, can't reach the higher register without his voice sounding very strained. 

His attempt at screaming was atrocious, he's not able to do it and didn't on Altered State, which I'm perfectly ok with, he played to his strengths and screaming wouldn't really have fit in with the more laid back vibe. With the One tracks he could have just come up with his own melodies instead of screaming or just leave it to Amos.

I definitely think that he's a studio singer, he did an absolute top job on Altered State, but in my opinion, he just wasn't good enough live.


----------



## Cnev

Troy Wright Nocturne drum cover:



Dude ain't too bad.


----------



## anomynous

#TeamElliot


----------



## ScottyB724

anomynous said:


> #TeamElliot



+1,

Also I have to say when I saw them earlier this year with Ashe I was blown away at how perfect his performance was so idk, maybe I got lucky, or maybe he's not as atrocious as that one dude keeps making him out to be.


----------



## ByDesign

Saw them live with both Dan and Ashe. Ashe killed it. Both vocalists aren't perfect live, however I love Ashe's more ethereal vocals and though it better contributed to the vibe that the band seems to be going for.


----------



## spawnofthesith

The two times I saw Ashe with tesseract, he sounded good, but there was definitely extreme use of backing tracks


----------



## Floppystrings

Jonathan20022 said:


>




I really hope that is a signature Ibanez prototype. Tune-o-matic + RGD + Neck-thru PLEASSSE Ibanez....


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Floppystrings said:


> I really hope that is a signature Ibanez prototype. Tune-o-matic + RGD + Neck-thru PLEASSSE Ibanez....



You sure that that is not just a RGD2127z like what James has been playing the past few years?

Side note: Mos looks weird with the haircut.  Dat bass slappage though.


----------



## Floppystrings

Emperor Guillotine said:


> You sure that that is not just a RGD2127z like what James has been playing the past few years?



Yeah I'm sure.

It's a LACS.

Very similar to the Emmure guy's LACS RGD.


----------



## kamello

Floppystrings said:


> I really hope that is a signature Ibanez prototype. Tune-o-matic + RGD + Neck-thru PLEASSSE Ibanez....




it's a LACS he got 3 years ago so I doubt it  

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/178236-tesseract-ibanez-cusom.html

here is a frontal pic of it


----------



## Floppystrings

HHHNNGNGgggg...


----------



## anomynous

According to setlist.fm they played Nocturne yesterday.



Hopefully somebody filmed it


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

kamello said:


> it's a LACS he got 3 years ago so I doubt it
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/178236-tesseract-ibanez-cusom.html
> 
> here is a frontal pic of it



WANT!
Really frickin' want...


----------



## Connor

I'm semi team Ashe. However I love Dan. ITS JUST A LOVE TRIANGLE GUYS, LIKE WHEN THE BIEBZ WAS BANGING GOMEZ AND THAT OTHER BIRD.

But not really. Dan > Ashe live, mainly due to the ridiculous amount of backing tracks Ashe uses, partially because of the way Altered State was written.
Ashe > Dan recorded, again, this could just be the whole One being material from getting on 10 years ago, I feel like AS was an improvement on One


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I think AS would have been an improvement over One regardless of the vocalist. They're progressing as musicians, in writing and execution. I love both albums, and I think Ashe's vocals really added a level of surrealism to the music. Not only that, but the timbre of his voice really does sound rich when it's heavily layered like that. That being said, Dan has SO much more power and versatility, as well as consistency, live and in studio.


----------



## bhakan




----------



## Matyrker

Connor said:


> I'm semi team Ashe. However I love Dan. ITS JUST A LOVE TRIANGLE GUYS, LIKE WHEN THE BIEBZ WAS BANGING GOMEZ AND THAT OTHER BIRD.
> 
> But not really. Dan > Ashe live, mainly due to the ridiculous amount of backing tracks Ashe uses, partially because of the way Altered State was written.
> Ashe > Dan recorded, again, this could just be the whole One being material from getting on 10 years ago, I feel like AS was an improvement on One



Totally see where you're coming from.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale




----------



## exclamation-mark

Connor said:


> I'm semi team Ashe. However I love Dan. ITS JUST A LOVE TRIANGLE GUYS, LIKE WHEN THE BIEBZ WAS BANGING GOMEZ AND THAT OTHER BIRD.
> 
> But not really. Dan > Ashe live, mainly due to the ridiculous amount of backing tracks Ashe uses, partially because of the way Altered State was written.
> Ashe > Dan recorded, again, this could just be the whole One being material from getting on 10 years ago, I feel like AS was an improvement on One



I think some of that may have to do with immense mixing/mastering done on Altered State, which (IMO) sounds 100x better than One based on this alone. I always thought the 'live' version of concealing fate done in the studio sounded way better than the album. The same can be said about Dan's vocals on these performances - I'm not sure if he actually got that much better in something like a years timespan, or if it was just mixed better? 

They did the same 'live' in the studio thing with some of the Altered State material but I kind of felt the opposite way... The album still sounds amazing though!


----------



## Veldar

Kurkkuviipale said:


>




Anyone else find it funny that they use massively long cables and have single pedals on stage?


----------



## Maku

exclamation-mark said:


> I think some of that may have to do with immense mixing/mastering done on Altered State, which (IMO) sounds 100x better than One based on this alone. I always thought the 'live' version of concealing fate done in the studio sounded way better than the album. The same can be said about Dan's vocals on these performances - I'm not sure if he actually got that much better in something like a years timespan, or if it was just mixed better?


I think that Altered States features the best djent (im sorry) tone I've ever heard and One is just too 'silent'??. Also the production value of AS is magnificent, and it's one of the most important factors that makes me find myself loving the album over and over again.

Like in Concealing Fate P1: Acceptance, the part in 05:20 could be the best, most aggressive shit, but it's just so, I don't know, not loud, love the riff tho.


Like most of TesseracT fans, I can't really take a stand in this vocalist game, loved Ashe, loved Dan, happy for both of them.


----------



## Dayviewer

Maku said:


> Like in Concealing Fate P1: Acceptance, the part in 05:20 could be the best, most aggressive shit, but it's just so, I don't know, not loud, love the riff tho


Agreed! the production on One holds the impact back sometimes, thankfully we have this older version which is absolutely crushing


----------



## wannabguitarist

Dayviewer said:


> Agreed! the production on One holds the impact back sometimes, thankfully we have this older version which is absolutely crushing




Man this really takes me back


----------



## anomynous

Saw the setlist from the past few shows. They've been doing Proxy/Retrospect/Resist, Nocturne and Singularity or Exile.



Need videos now.


----------



## TravisMontgomery




----------



## jjfiegel

Wow Dan fits Altered State so well. Incredible. I they got a lot of flack for this in the past, but if they wanted to release an Altered State with Dan on vocals I'd definitely pick it up.


----------



## Wildebeest

I took vocal lessons from Dan for 5 weeks back in August/September, and it was an awesome experience. Super professional, and he really knows the technical details behind what's going on in the voice. The practice routine he has given me has completely changed my voice, especially since I had no singing experience prior. I sounded tone deaf and my voice would shake, but every day I gain more control. I really recommend it if any of you have been thinking about taking the plunge and emailing him. I'm really happy he's back in Tesseract.


----------



## jjfiegel

Wildebeest said:


> I took vocal lessons from Dan for 5 weeks back in August/September, and it was an awesome experience. Super professional, and he really knows the technical details behind what's going on in the voice. The practice routine he has given me has completely changed my voice, especially since I had no singing experience prior. I sounded tone deaf and my voice would shake, but every day I gain more control. I really recommend it if any of you have been thinking about taking the plunge and emailing him. I'm really happy he's back in Tesseract.



Not that I want you giving out his lessons for free or anything, but you would mind sharing at least the practice routine he gave you?


----------



## Zalbu

TravisMontgomery said:


>



Oh wow, he's doing the chorus in falsetto? That sounds so purdy


----------



## Wildebeest

jjfiegel said:


> Not that I want you giving out his lessons for free or anything, but you would mind sharing at least the practice routine he gave you?


I won't give away the routine, but I will say that he works out pretty much every area and register of your voice. Out of respect for him I won't give away details, but it is very comprehensive. Sorry man, I know this answer wasn't what you wanted exactly, but if you have any specific questions I'm sure Dan wont mind an email. 

That video of April is killer, I can't wait for the 3rd album. I've been on a huge Fellsilent/Monuments/Tesseract kick lately.


----------



## kamello

Wildebeest said:


> I won't give away the routine, but I will say that he works out pretty much every area and register of your voice. Out of respect for him I won't give away details, but it is very comprehensive. Sorry man, I know this answer wasn't what you wanted exactly, but if you have any specific questions I'm sure Dan wont mind an email.
> 
> That video of April is killer, I can't wait for the 3rd album. I've been on a huge Fellsilent/Monuments/Tesseract kick lately.




and remember that Skyharbor releases a new song in just a few hours


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Zalbu said:


> Oh wow, he's doing the chorus in falsetto? That sounds so purdy



It sounds, to me, like he starts in a relatively light mix, and then goes to a SUPER light head voice. Mabe falsetto but its super hard to control your breaks like that. Wouldn't surprise me if he managed it, though.


----------



## poopyalligator

Did any of you guys buy the vinyl altered state limited bundle? I was so disappointed with mine. Basically just altered state regular vinyl with a shitty screen printed paper numbered to 100 and they charged 50 bucks. The flag was kind of cool, but just a heads up to anybody who thinks they might want it.


----------



## neurosis

So... I've had Altered state for a long time now but for some reason never listened to the instrumental version until today. It might be just me coming at it with a fresh mind but I must have been distracted with the voice before because this is revealing all these parts I never paid attention to. I feel like I am listening to an entirely different record. I have never been a big fan of their vocals but damn... I never had this, where having an instrumental version completely changed my perception of the material's quality. I don't even think i can go back to listening to their songs with vocals over them. I actually think the vocals don't sit well with their music.


----------



## wankerness

neurosis said:


> So... I've had Altered state for a long time now but for some reason never listened to the instrumental version until today. It might be just me coming at it with a fresh mind but I must have been distracted with the voice before because this is revealing all these parts I never paid attention to. I feel like I am listening to an entirely different record. I have never been a big fan of their vocals but damn... I never had this, where having an instrumental version completely changed my perception of the material's quality. I don't even think i can go back to listening to their songs with vocals over them. I actually think the vocals don't sit well with their music.



Agreed completely, I really just don't like the vocals on altered state, there's something very draining about listening to an entire album of them. They cover up everything else and there are too many layers of them and they use the same harmonies over and over and it sounds like Maynard having an especially dour day. I feel tired out when I listen to this album, the singer sounds like he's in physical pain as opposed to emotional pain or something. I massively prefer "One"'s vocal approach, it feels much less repetitive between tracks and lets the rest of the band breathe.


----------



## neurosis

wankerness said:


> there's something very draining about listening to an entire album of them



I could´t have said it any better. I don´t know why that is either. Maybe the way they compress puts a thumb in your ear after a while. 

In any case this record has brilliant moments. Especially those haunted melodies that seem to fade in and out while they are riding on those riffs. 

But yeah... the vocals sound tired after a while. And that´s not to say that the singer is bad, it´s just that the record feels saturated.


----------



## Pweaks

So stoked for this, I pre-ordered right away.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm gonna try to stay cautiously optimistic on this one but I'm pretty damn excited for Dan to be back.


----------



## Triple7

Always excited for new Tesseract. Loved them with Dan, loved them with Ashe. I'm sure the new album won't disappoint.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Dayviewer

My god, yes, YES!
To me this already feels like another step up from Altered State 

I quickly checked iTunes as well and it's up for grab there too, bought it immediatly.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Just got sent this by Acle to check out.

The whole album is ridiculous. Altered state was incredible, but this is just next level. Production rules hard too.


----------



## wankerness

Does it have harder-edged stuff again? I quite liked most of "One," but really didn't like Altered State one bit, I didn't like how the entire thing was so massively drenched in dreary vocal overdubs and every single song was just the same vocal style over and over again. Is this another step down the vocal overdub trail with no growling? The sample above is unclear. I like that the vocals are back to being more ethereal in the mix, but would be happy if not every song was that style.


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

In a scene where Veil of Maya and Born of Osiris are releasing meh-fests, holy .... is this refreshing.


----------



## Dayviewer

Official lyric video:


----------



## Joose

Goddamn it's good to hear Dan with them again.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I feel like Dan is taking hints from what Ashe did, and is making it his own. Not sure how I feel about this song, but I'm sure a few more listens will tell me.

Been dying for some new TesseracT, with either vocalist. So we'll see what the whole album is like.


----------



## A-Branger

A-Branger said:


>


----------



## Veldar

First listen - Needs a intro, I miss Ashe
Second listen - Should be heavier, I miss Ashe
Third listen - Sounds like they've been jamming some for dream pop and taking some ideas from that, I miss Ashe
Fourth listen - Salp bass, heavy Groove and dream pop the logical conclusion of all the music that I enjoy I love Dan's vocals 10/10.

Tesseract are playing Australia but I'll be in the middle of my HSC and I would have a test that day and the day after...


----------



## A-Branger

Veldar said:


> Tesseract are playing Australia but I'll be in the middle of my HSC and I would have a test that day and the day after...



I know  also Periphery is coming too.


fu&* the test  go banging, if you prepare yourself, you shouldnt why have to study the day before. Go to the gig, take it eassy, dont drink, once finish, go home, sleep.


----------



## lemeker

Always pumped for new Tesseract. Altered State has gotten steady rotation since it came out. It's a damn shame Ashe isn't on vocals anymore, I thought he fit really well, but Dan's back so yeah...greatness is on the horizon!!!!

New stuff sounds great.....always pumped for new Tesseract.


----------



## Veldar

A-Branger said:


> fu&* the test  go banging, if you prepare yourself, you shouldnt why have to study the day before. Go to the gig, take it eassy, dont drink, once finish, go home, sleep.


 
I just re checked my HSC timetable, looks like I had the wrong week I'm free taht day and the next so I'm going


----------



## MiPwnYew

I saw Acle comment on a post yesterday on FB where he said that particular track is his least favorite on the album and that the label/manager wanted to "play it safe"


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just listened to the new song and I think it's pretty decent. I like it better than anything I heard off of Altered State so that's a plus.


----------



## Tr3vor

Whoa, the tone on the guitars in that song is strange, I like it. Its going to be more than a month till the release of the album? I can't wait.

I always kinda liked Altered State more than One, I wonder how this one will sit with me.


----------



## Radau

I dig it. Already bought my tickets for October, should be rad to see them with Dan this time around


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tr3vor said:


> Whoa, the tone on the guitars in that song is strange, I like it.



I agree. It sounds like they're running single coils in the middle position or something. Sounds like early King's X on steroids.


----------



## goherpsNderp

MiPwnYew said:


> I saw Acle comment on a post yesterday on FB where he said that particular track is his least favorite on the album and that the label/manager wanted to "play it safe"



i feel like this is becoming a new trend. one that i particularly enjoy.

the downside: some people might get scared away from an album with a teaser track that isn't very good.

the upside: if you actually dig the teaser track, the rest of the album should blow you away.


----------



## Xplozive

A-Branger said:


> I know  also Periphery is coming too.
> 
> 
> fu&* the test  go banging, if you prepare yourself, you shouldnt why have to study the day before. Go to the gig, take it eassy, dont drink, once finish, go home, sleep.


I agree. Hsc isnt the be all and end all of your life!
When i saw tesseract a few years ago with periphery in sydney they blew periphery away..in saying that recent periphery shows have neen amazing. Cant wait to see both these bands in october! October is a good month for gigs


----------



## Masoo2

NEW US/CANADA TOUR WITH THE CONTORTIONIST, ERRA, AND SKYHARBOR

Tesseract | SHOWstubs

https://www.reddit.com/r/progmetal/...o_your_us_this_fall_with_support_from/cu1vy33

HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE

Quick question: Showstubs says that the VIP packages do not include a ticket, yet when you click enlarge image it says you do receive a ticket. Anyone know which it should be, or would it vary from venue to venue?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I'm on the fence here. 

I've been jamming _Altered State_ in its entirety the past few weeks; and I still have to say that I love it. As for _One_, I believe that it was a great starting point, and I really dig maybe three songs on it. But that's just it....."maybe three songs". _Altered State_ is something that I can sit through and listen to front-to-back no problem and enjoy everything each time. 

I guess that I just prefer the writing on _Altered State_. It sounds stronger, more thought out to a meticulous point, and far more mature and progressed compared to the writing on _One_.

As for the vocalist debate, I am indifferent. I really liked Ashe's harmonies and vocal arrangements; however, I do see what wankerness said about it sounding like the same overdub-drenched patterns and vocal style over and over again throughout _Atered State_. As for Dan, I really liked his variety in style between his range for clean singing and then his harsh vocals (Ashe never did harsh vocals), and I particularly liked how his voice was mixed to be more "ethereal" (like you would an instrument) for some moments in _One_ and not as prominent at times. This goes without saying that his vocal arrangements and patterns were so stereotypical and predictable and he bored the sh*t out of me in _One_. 

I listened to both albums in their entirety back-to-back today while at work. Both were great, but _Altered State_ still has my preference, and it was a bit of a struggle to make it through _One_ (especially when I hit the 9-minute version of "Eden").

Anyway, here is a review of _Polaris_ by one of the reviewers at Heavy Blog Is Heavy. 
TesseracT &#8211; Polaris | Heavy Blog Is Heavy

I do agree in saying that what I've heard thus far just seems to be a rehash that I've heard before and nothing new. Nothing has changed. No progress.


----------



## Tr3vor

Even though nothing is really changing in the new album, I was thinking it would be nice if it is something that merges the styles of the past two albums into one. That was something that kinda annoyed me with the past two albums, it might have been the mixing or something, but One sometimes feels too harsh, and Altered State sometimes feels so soft that its smothering. If this one sits right in the middle of that, I think that would be great.

I'd think its alright if a band sticks with its sound to a point, but "reusing" parts of "Of Energy" in a couple new songs sounds kinda odd to me, guess we'll have to see how that works. 

If they changed it up too much, I think they'd lose the sound that made them what they are (I guess), sorta like the new Periphery stuff. I like it a lot, but I can see why fans were disappointed with it.

I'm going to stop rambling about nonsene now and listen to Eclipse, best song ever.


----------



## isispelican

love this clip


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Tr3vor said:


> I'm going to stop rambling about nonsene now and listen to Eclipse, best song ever.


Awh man, I've singled this song out of _Altered State_ and listened to it by itself quite a bit lately. Those catchy parts are SOOO good! I'm thinking that I'll do a guitar cover of it for YouTube.


----------



## mdeeRocks

I like this a lot. Never listened to this band before reading this thread - Altered State is imo great album, it has really good balance of progressive/modern metal while it's not tiring and does not sound like someone trying to imitate dubstep using extended range guitar. Good vocals too.
p.s. extra bonus for band name.

haha, oh ...... I thought it was a girl singing.. what a shame. Still good vocals though.


----------



## Matyrker

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I'm on the fence here.
> 
> I've been jamming _Altered State_ in its entirety the past few weeks; and I still have to say that I love it. As for _One_, I believe that it was a great starting point, and I really dig maybe three songs on it. But that's just it....."maybe three songs". _Altered State_ is something that I can sit through and listen to front-to-back no problem and enjoy everything each time.
> 
> I guess that I just prefer the writing on _Altered State_. It sounds stronger, more thought out to a meticulous point, and far more mature and progressed compared to the writing on _One_.
> 
> As for the vocalist debate, I am indifferent. I really liked Ashe's harmonies and vocal arrangements; however, I do see what wankerness said about it sounding like the same overdub-drenched patterns and vocal style over and over again throughout _Atered State_. As for Dan, I really liked his variety in style between his range for clean singing and then his harsh vocals (Ashe never did harsh vocals), and I particularly liked how his voice was mixed to be more "ethereal" (like you would an instrument) for some moments in _One_ and not as prominent at times. This goes without saying that his vocal arrangements and patterns were so stereotypical and predictable and he bored the sh*t out of me in _One_.
> 
> I listened to both albums in their entirety back-to-back today while at work. Both were great, but _Altered State_ still has my preference, and it was a bit of a struggle to make it through _One_ (especially when I hit the 9-minute version of "Eden").
> 
> Anyway, here is a review of _Polaris_ by one of the reviewers at Heavy Blog Is Heavy.
> TesseracT  Polaris | Heavy Blog Is Heavy
> 
> I do agree in saying that what I've heard thus far just seems to be a rehash that I've heard before and nothing new. Nothing has changed. No progress.



I feel like nothing changing is a good thing though. People complain so much about bands changing their music. At least, as it seems, this album means that Tesseract IS STILL Tesseract. That's whats really important.

Also, the review says there is a bass line that is from Altered State. Has he ever heard of motifs? I guess he never listened to the Amanuensis.


----------



## Tr3vor

Matyrker said:


> I feel like nothing changing is a good thing though. People complain so much about bands changing their music. At least, as it seems, this album means that Tesseract IS STILL Tesseract. That's whats really important.
> 
> Also, the review says there is a bass line that is from Altered State. Has he ever heard of motifs? I guess he never listened to the Amanuensis.



Never heard of Amanuensis, but Plini does that a lot (a bit too much sometimes imo... but whatever). Yeah, might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Matyrker

Tr3vor said:


> Never heard of Amanuensis, but Plini does that a lot (a bit too much sometimes imo... but whatever). Yeah, might not be a bad thing.



Its Monuments' second album. Motif city.


----------



## DLG

Not changing styles drastically is fine as long as there is some kind of progression. 

Like Maiden through Seventh Son, Metallica through And Justice, Meshuggah through Catch 33 etc. 

Sounds like Tesseract is more in AC/DC mode though.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

I got into Tesseract just after One was released, so I've seen the band evolve from there. And for the record, I really like all 3 releases.

With regard to the singers: I love Altered States, and see it as being more mature than One in both writing and production terms. Having seen both Ashe and Dan (with both Tesseract and Shyharbor) live, I have to give it Dan. Ashe struggled with a lot of the high notes. Granted, he could have had a off-night, but it does hint at studio magic. It'll be interesting to see what Dan does in the new one. I wouldn't be at all surprised if there are no screams. I remember when Ashe (or maybe Elliot) joined, Acle stated in an interview that they were done with screams. And live Dan didn't most of the screams anyway, Amos did them. I'm totally fine with this, as screamy vocals have never been my bag.

Regarding not changing sound, they're still a fairly new/young band. They have a unique, identifiable sound that's their hallmark so I'm sure it won't stray much from that. Plus the rotating singers can't help. Plenty of other bands have exhibited this behavior and really only change when the lineup stabilizes (Alpha/Omega being prime examples). If they keep this lineup I would think future albums would start to change. To paraphrase The Lorax: Prog is prog, and prog must prog(ress).

Now onto a semi-but-not-entirely-derail. Anyone who hasn't listened to Monuments Amanuensis, do it now. As stated, it's a great example of re-using motifs. Almost all of the songs are thematically linked, so it works really well and isn't abused (to my tastes). Monuments is also a great example of the lineup making the band. Their previous non-major releases had a different singer and don't come anywhere near as awesome as the Amanuensis, and this is only their first major release. I am soooooooooo stoked to see what they do next. And to tie this all back to Tesseract, the vocalist for Monuments, Chris Barretto, played the sax parts in Altered States. And, former Skyharbor drummer, Anup, has just joined Monuments. There's a lot of prog in-breeding lately. And we all benefit from it.


----------



## Tr3vor

I guess they have a new music video from their new album, Survival.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO_Cp-Qlg5E

I don't know why, but the first bit of vocals gave me a Linkin Park vibe, but that might just be me. I like the instrumentals though.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The new single is everything I ever wanted.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Tr3vor said:


> I don't know why, but the first bit of vocals gave me a Linkin Park vibe, but that might just be me. I like the instrumentals though.



I've gotten that a few times from Dan, especially on Concealing Fate Part II


----------



## JEngelking

Tr3vor said:


> I guess they have a new music video from their new album, Survival.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO_Cp-Qlg5E
> 
> I don't know why, but the first bit of vocals gave me a Linkin Park vibe, but that might just be me. I like the instrumentals though.



I'm loving this. I was already excited Dan was back in the band (though I did really enjoy Altered State and Ashe as a singer) but this just got me to a whole new level of hyped.  I like Messenger a lot too, but I think Survival is my favorite so far. 

Edit: I'm also listening on my monitors, and the mix sounds huge.


----------



## Tr3vor

After listening to both songs a couple times, I think I like Messenger better. Probably because the funky single coil type sound going on.

Hey, there's like 15 more days till its out, sweet.


----------



## Joose

I like "Survival" a lot more now that I've listened to it without the video. I just didn't like that video at all; the dude hiding from nothing was really bugging me for some reason. Sometimes you need CGI, lol.

I think "Messengers" is the better song though; I listen to it all of the time.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I think _Survival_ is the epitome of the Tesseract sound. It has those atmospheric moments, yet it still hits hard. Vocally, the only thought I had while listening to it was "holy ....." I had forgotten how much of a badass Dan was, because _Altered State_ was incomprehensibly well done. Ashe was pretty much on point, but this IS Tesseract. I'm totally looking forward to the rest of the album.


----------



## Matyrker

Loved the new tune. I just love this band so much.


----------



## bhakan

Album Stream!


----------



## noobstix

Permission slip signed. I'm ready for this feels trip.


----------



## DarkNe0

I'm five minutes in and I'm speechless. ....ing speechless. TesseracT is one of those bands who NEVER disappoint and you NEVER expect them to. Just perfect on every single level, maybe I sound like too much of a fan boy, but it there is simply no other way to put it.

But to still be fair, nothing will ever beat Concealing Fate. That was probably one of the most beautifully written tracks of all time.


----------



## turbo_4i4ka

The groove is real, boys.


----------



## VigilSerus

I held my reservations on the new album because I was so entralled with Altered State, that the loss of Ashe could never hold my feels again with new content.

.... me sideways was I wrong.


----------



## JEngelking

bhakan said:


> Album Stream!




I'm on Phoenix right now, and holy .... this album jams so hard.


----------



## Tr3vor

That bass part on utopia made my face twist.... this is good.

Is that like a raprock + djent thingy in utopia... hory shet. this song kills me.


----------



## Durero

I'm not seeing the pre-order on the North American merch site linked to from the Tesseract website.

Anyone else seeing it?

I can see it on the European site, just not the North American one.


----------



## elkinz

....!~ I need to get home and jam this asap!!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Tr3vor said:


> That bass part on utopia made my face twist.... this is good.
> 
> Is that like a raprock + djent thingy in utopia... hory shet. this song kills me.



Best part of the album, and probably one of the best things they've done. I was getting a really heavy Faith No More vibe too which is always awesome.

These guys never fail to please


----------



## isispelican

love the grooves!


----------



## Triple7

Yup, this album is definitely awesome. Killer grooves, killer tones, and killer vocals.


----------



## avinu

Seven Names....


----------



## mikah912

avinu said:


> Seven Names....



Love the song. Amazing, AMAZING coda, but (music nerd hat on) I keep wanting that last chord (G Flat minor) in the progression to resolve into a Maj or Maj 7. Especially when Dan is nailing those high notes.

But the album is varied, textured and pretty damn special. Is Acle using a split coil for all his rhythm sounds? It sounds Strat-y, and when combined with the prominent bass, it's beyond awesome.


----------



## DLG

the rap metal part was really hard to get through without getting the douche chills


----------



## Static

Well i've listened to it once, and i think its pretty good...need to give it a few more listens for it to really sink in.The guitar tone is something i just cant get over..it just sounds so thin,kind of nasal.The only time i forget about it is when the vocals are present.Still dig the album.


----------



## VigilSerus

Static said:


> Well i've listened to it once, and i think its pretty good...need to give it a few more listens for it to really sink in.The guitar tone is something i just cant get over..it just sounds so thin,kind of nasal.The only time i forget about it is when the vocals are present.Still dig the album.




It seems Acle has taken to using a coil split neck (maybe bridge? I have a splittable bridge on my single pickup 6, doesn't sound a whole like it). Tracks like Messenger use it almost exclusively.


----------



## big_aug

I could see myself wearing this one out on repeat. I definitely like it a lot.


----------



## pdub83

I like the album the more I listen to it. Dystopia is by far my favorite. The middle of that song blows me away. 

The Does anyone else feel the album has a very numetal sound and feel to it? Like a cross between Sevendust and other bands.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Still loving the album (god knows how many times I've listened to it in the last 24 hours) but it kind of has the same problem as Altered State-the songs just blur together. It's a good listen if you have 45 minutes but I dunno if I would throw on one or two tracks for a quick listen.

Really nitpicking here 



DLG said:


> the rap metal part was really hard to get through without getting the douche chills



About halfway through? My favorite part


----------



## Silence2-38554

I just really think Ashe's vocals were a better fit for this band. Altered State blew my mind when I first heard it. I find myself skipping every song on Polaris half way through due to "Douche Chills" or boredom. Thoroughly underwhelmed


----------



## saminator

Absolutely amazing album.

In regards to the guitar tone, I can't help think that what people are hearing is actually the bass... like it's got some kind of drive on top of it.


----------



## A-Branger

saminator said:


> Absolutely amazing album.
> 
> In regards to the guitar tone, I can't help think that what people are hearing is actually the bass... like it's got some kind of drive on top of it.



that happens with most bands. Either the main sound is bass or its complementing the guitar so well that its part of the tone tht ppl try to emulate adding too much bass to their mixes or amps without knowing you need the extra instrument


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

saminator said:


> In regards to the guitar tone, I can't help think that what people are hearing is actually the bass... like it's got some kind of drive on top of it.



I paid a lot of attention to this in the last listen. I hear both bass and split pickup. Split pickups add more percussive effect on the attack and just about every note Amos plays has a nice slappy percussion to it. Mix the two, _et viola_.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

bozothedeathmachine said:


> I paid a lot of attention to this in the last listen. I hear both bass and split pickup. Split pickups add more percussive effect on the attack and just about every note Amos plays has a nice slappy percussion to it. Mix the two, _et viola_.



It is definitely this. The bass tone is great but there is also split coil sounds on the guitars at certain points.

Amos always has a great bass tone. He has used several different setups that I am aware of and always ends up with great tone.


----------



## lawizeg

Okay, I haven't been on here in months. 

Wanted to see what you guys thought, because I'm enjoying Hexes, Tourniquet, Survival, and Seven Names SO MUCH. 

Altered State is better IMO though. I think maybe Ashe is a better fit for Tesseract overall, it's just Dan has the aggression. But Ashe can do the emotional thing much better.


----------



## VigilSerus

I'm just sitting here contemplating how Ashe's vocals would have sounded on Tourniquet...

Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love the way it is now, but I'm still utterly blown away by the raw talent and perfect fit Ashe's voice was for TesseracT. The vocal layers man. THE LAYERSSSS.


----------



## anomynous

#danisbetteract


----------



## turbo_4i4ka

#botharebetteract? Come on, Altered State was a mind-blowing album and so is Polaris. I guess I'm the only one who likes both vocalists equally.


----------



## Thrashman

I'm gonna take a shot and say it's most likely split inner or outer coils.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

I love Faith No More, but have always hated "Epic". I like all the songs on the album except for that Epic'ish one. It's a pretty big blemish on an otherwise great album.


----------



## VigilSerus

Thrashman said:


> I'm gonna take a shot and say it's most likely split inner or outer coils.




I think it's just a split outer neck. Take a look at Acle's Singularity play through.


----------



## gorthul

To me Polaris seems to be better than Altered State, but still my favorite is One.


----------



## BlackMastodon

gorthul said:


> To me Polaris seems to be better than Altered State, but still my favorite is One.


I'm on this boat as well.

Also, that rap-metal part.  Hoo boy...

At least I really liked Survival and Tourniquet, and Messenger, Cages, and Seven Names were alright.


----------



## big_aug

Survival is by far my favorite track. The album does kind of run together though. I still like it.


----------



## JP Universe

10/10 Would Bang


----------



## wannabguitarist

So who didn't hate the rap metal part?


----------



## Dayviewer

gorthul said:


> To me Polaris seems to be better than Altered State, but still my favorite is One.


Same here, the thing is I like One the most because it has a lot of clear ''parts'' in songs, you could easily say like ''this is the intro/verse/chorus/bridge'' or a variation on it.

I liked Altered State but to me it felt more like one blur of soundscapes, grooves and vocal layers, which made it hard for me to determine ''where I was'' on the record, or whatever 

Although Polaris still has some of that, some songs and parts do feel more distinct and recognizable again which I'm very happy with, but in this aspect I still think One is the best out of the 3 (for me)

I guess I really just like structure


----------



## Tr3vor

wannabguitarist said:


> So who didn't hate the rap metal part?





Utopia is my favorite song on the album.

I guess my other favorites would be dystopia, Messenger and Cages. I'm not really a fan of tourniquet, its a bit too whiny for me. 

I still think that Altered State is the best Tesseract Album. I don't wanna be that guy who compares the two vocalists, so I won't. Both are great. One is my least favorite, even though its still good. The mix or something just doesn't sit right with my ears on that one.


----------



## stopwhispering

Overall I love the band and really like the new album, although It's quite different in places to the previous ones and at times perhaps a little too 'commercial'.

Who hears Radiohead, Queen and Linkin park in there?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

I wouldn't say it is "too" commercial. I think it is appropriately commercial. If they keep catering to the same crowd it gets boring for everyone. I love what they did.


----------



## andyjanson

Well I had a listen through today. Got to say, fairly underwhelmed. I found it pretty boring for the most part, and I don't like Dan's vocals anywhere near as much as I liked Ashe's. The whole run time seemed to pass with fairly run of the mill tesseractisms without any bits that really stood out. I've seen it mentioned before, and I have to say I kind of agree when people say Dan doesn't really write particularly good vocal lines. Thinking back to altered state, there were lots of really great vocal moments like resist or retrospect. Not so much on this one. That said, it's not like I hated it, it had some decent moments and Tourniquet was definately a nice change of pace.


----------



## Tang

andyjanson said:


> Well I had a listen through today. Got to say, fairly underwhelmed. I found it pretty boring for the most part, and I don't like Dan's vocals anywhere near as much as I liked Ashe's. The whole run time seemed to pass with fairly run of the mill tesseractisms without any bits that really stood out. I've seen it mentioned before, and I have to say I kind of agree when people say Dan doesn't really write particularly good vocal lines. Thinking back to altered state, there were lots of really great vocal moments like resist or retrospect. Not so much on this one. That said, it's not like I hated it, it had some decent moments and Tourniquet was definately a nice change of pace.



I felt this way at first, but 5 listens in I find myself wanting to listen to it more and more.

Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## piggins411

Listened to it up through Utopia. I think I've just grown out of this band. Every time I listen to something that isn't One I just get bored


----------



## gorthul

andyjanson said:


> I've seen it mentioned before, and I have to say I kind of agree when people say Dan doesn't really write particularly good vocal lines.



No way. Listen to Skyharbor's Blinding White Noise or Piano's Salvage Architecture and say that once again.

The man may write some cringeworthy lyrics, but his vocal lines are the best I've ever heard. ( I'm a Dan fanboy btw )


----------



## Matyrker

gorthul said:


> No way. Listen to Skyharbor's Blinding White Noise or Piano's Salvage Architecture and say that once again.
> 
> The man may write some cringeworthy lyrics, but his vocal lines are the best I've ever heard. ( I'm a Dan fanboy btw )



I second this. Some of his lines have given me chills.


----------



## lewstherin006

Did a review of Polaris. It is def in my top ten albums of the year!


----------



## prh

i guess this is relevant here - i was listening to this track on the bus the other night and this spot screamed "guitar solo" to me... apologies to the band


----------



## DarkNe0

Seems like TesseracT used so many different tunings on one single album. So annoying when you're trying to pull some of the songs off on guitar!


----------



## Matyrker

DarkNe0 said:


> Seems like TesseracT used so many different tunings on one single album. So annoying when you're trying to pull some of the songs off on guitar!



I can't imagine they would play beyond the 3 tunings used on the previous albums.


----------



## wannabguitarist

prh said:


> i guess this is relevant here - i was listening to this track on the bus the other night and this spot screamed "guitar solo" to me... apologies to the band




That was absolutely fantastic dude. Only makes the song better


----------



## Alice AKW

prh said:


> i guess this is relevant here - i was listening to this track on the bus the other night and this spot screamed "guitar solo" to me... apologies to the band




Your phrasing at around 0:33 always gives me chills. Always. <3


----------



## Taylord

Are the drums on Polaris programmed?


----------



## lewstherin006

Taylord said:


> Are the drums on Polaris programmed?



Not at all. They have an awesome drummer, why would they program them?


----------



## A-Branger

Ive been listening to the album on spotify for a few days now on repeat lol. Yesterday I finally went to the shop and bought it for myself

LOVE the album, same way I love the others, each one as its own merits. Awesome album


----------



## Taylord

lewstherin006 said:


> Not at all. They have an awesome drummer, why would they program them?



http://ask.fm/jaypostones/answer/110917636624
Jay admitted it a while back due to time restraints. In the gear gods interview Acle just did, he said Polaris and Altered State were just done at his home studio. We all know he's an awesome drummer, just thought that was interesting. The programming and the drum mix is pretty convincing to me at least.


----------



## lewstherin006

Taylord said:


> are the drums programmed on altered state? | ask.fm/jaypostones
> Jay admitted it a while back due to time restraints. In the gear gods interview Acle just did, he said Polaris and Altered State were just done at his home studio. We all know he's an awesome drummer, just thought that was interesting. The programming and the drum mix is pretty convincing to me at least.



wow, they fooled the crap out of me! It is kinda sad that they had so little time with this album. I think the album could have been so much better.


----------



## A-Branger

just hope they do a full on playtrough performance on the studio like they did with the previous albums


----------



## jonajon91

Wait this album is out?! I can't help but feel that it has gone completely under the radar like that newer vildhjarta album, where was all the hubbub about it, where was the pre-album forum chatter. I even have them on facebook and I never so much as saw a release date.

Guess ill go and check it out.


----------



## elkinz

jonajon91 said:


> Wait this album is out?! I can't help but feel that it has gone completely under the radar like that newer vildhjarta album, where was all the hubbub about it, where was the pre-album forum chatter. I even have them on facebook and I never so much as saw a release date.
> 
> Guess ill go and check it out.


 

there was a fair bit of talk  but not as much as previous albums. But all of them posted it plenty, and amos did a bass playthrough too. But I know whatcha mean - a little less hyped. But the album speaks for itself!


----------



## VigilSerus

DarkNe0 said:


> Seems like TesseracT used so many different tunings on one single album. So annoying when you're trying to pull some of the songs off on guitar!



I actually noticed they're using a bit of a new one, or at least the way I have it figured. A lot of Polaris uses a Bb standard tuning, with the G string at an F (so Bb Eb Ab Db F Bb Eb ). Survival drops the Bb to an Ab. Tourniquet and Utopia use Altered State tuning.

Again, at least how I've been trying to learn it. They may very well use drop Ab on the ones I listed as Bb, but I find it easier to play on Bb.


----------



## A-Branger

just got my ticket to see them this wenesday  wooooooooo


----------



## lemeker

I might have to miss these shows, and I'm not happy about it either. 

that aside, the new album is finally starting to grow on me. Hexes is by far my favorite tune. Altered State is still the top dog of their releases, but this album is .... too.


----------



## A-Branger

Gig was yesterday in Brisbane. I can only say




too much awesomeness!!! first time hearing them live. They are awesome. They sound so tight and great vocal performance too. Love to see a vocalist who can perform well live just as good as in the recordings. Same goes with the rest of the band


----------



## VigilSerus

Hey, I'm a whole album late, but I just recently got most of the correct tabulature done. :^)


----------



## Ralyks

I feel like the title of this thread needs updating...


----------



## sakeido

A mod has to do it. I'm not even sure how I ended up as the starter of this particular thread.


----------



## A-Branger

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Hey, I'm a whole album late, but I just recently got most of the correct tabulature done. :^)




awesome playing 

where did you got te tabs from?, or did you just build them?... links?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Anyone else feel like Polaris lacks a lot of substance. Altered State had such flow and continuity. Polaris just feels like repetitive grooving on quite a few songs and some seriously undeveloped progressions. Hexes and Seven Names really stand out in that regard...completely underutilized climaxes and frankly uninteresting progression really ruined what could've been two of the best songs I've ever heard. Maybe I'm spoiled with Altered State and most of One? Maybe I'm too picky? All I know is I really wanted to love this album but just find myself going "GAAAAHHH why!?" at the lack of development in a few of the songs. Messenger, Survival, and Dystopia are great imo, but the rest of the songs really seem to be undeveloped or just don't leave much to come back to.

The production is fantastic, that's worth mentioning


----------



## Fiction

I actually felt like it was a step in the right direction, I felt like Altered State really need to just stick to a few themes per song as opposed to a constant development. I just felt like Ashe' singing over the top was just non stop and never varied from what the clean guitars did in the background, it was just very tiring to listen too. I definitely prefer the more simpler forms of both One & Polaris, where I was able to appreciate a chorus twice per song, and a theme coming back later on. But its all different strokes, so no harm done heh 

I'm enjoying Polaris so far, nothing spectacular, but I prefer it to Altered State. Its got some easy fun riffs to play aswell.


----------



## fortysix_and_2

^In response to substance (specifically Hexes) 

I totally disagree. The climax _is_ "history hexes us". There isn't a more definitive climax on the album imo. _Underutilized_? Ok i agree. I want to here it more... but i just push rewind/repeat. The reason I want to hear Dan sing "history hexes us" is because of the riffs and subtlety that lead up to it. Then... I just groove and flow to the melody that _is_Hexes.


----------



## Tr3vor

I do agree that Altered state is the better album. Something about how some of the songs on Polaris end leaves me a bit unsatisfied sometimes, as if something is missing in some way. I don't really know how to describe it besides that. Phoenix and Seven Names sort of do that to me. None of the songs on Altered State did that.

I'm not saying that the album is bad, not even close, its great, but its not as good as Altered State. Although Utopia almost rivals Exile and Eclipse as my favorite Tesseract song.


----------



## VigilSerus

A-Branger said:


> awesome playing
> 
> where did you got te tabs from?, or did you just build them?... links?



I learned in part from an existing tab online, and other part by ear/from Acle's playthrough video. I corrected (to the best of my ability, it may not be 100% correct) the tab to fit in how I played it.


And to join the discussion above me and be the moderate of the group; I absolutely love Altered State, but I was incredibly pleased with Polaris. Both have their own unique vibe, which I believe can't be compared to eachother. It's like the band grew an apple tree one year and an orange tree the next. You can't really compare them except in play style. Altered State was your flowing album, with linked themes and ideas than run into the next song. Polaris switched to the per-song idea playbook, with a few ideas propagating in small places in other songs. Polaris may seem short, but for me, I'd rather have quality over quantity. I don't notice its shorter playtime because its filled with great moments that almost pull out the time, mentally.


----------



## Tr3vor

Oh wow, when did youtube go nazi? I can't watch any Altered state videos, including the cover in this thread when I could like 2 days ago. This is retarded. I can't even watch the live studio recording of "Of Matter"


----------



## VigilSerus

Tr3vor said:


> Oh wow, when did youtube go nazi? I can't watch any Altered state videos, including the cover in this thread when I could like 2 days ago. This is retarded. I can't even watch the live studio recording of "Of Matter"



Ok, holy ..... Yeah I got a US block by Century Media. Its pissing me off to no end right now.

Edit: I think someone might be claimant trolling. When you try and view a video, its says its blocked by Lonely Planet Productions Inc. However, on my copyright claimant page for my video, it says Century Media.

Edit2: Sent a message to TesseracT via Facebook, hopefully to get someone who knows someone to maybe rectify the situation, or at least explain it.


----------



## A-Branger

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I learned in part from an existing tab online, and other part by ear/from Acle's playthrough video. I corrected (to the best of my ability, it may not be 100% correct) the tab to fit in how I played it.



sharing is caring 

hehehe, is any way I could get a copy?. I know yours might not be 100% like you say, but at least seems better than the one online you mention. And it looked/sounded, pretty good from here


----------



## VigilSerus

A-Branger said:


> sharing is caring
> 
> hehehe, is any way I could get a copy?. I know yours might not be 100% like you say, but at least seems better than the one online you mention. And it looked/sounded, pretty good from here




For sure. Actually I'll just post it here for anyone who wants it.

Let me clean it up and do a last proof read, and I'll update this post with a link. ^^


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## DeKay

I just endlessly fell in love with polaris, it's so easy on the ears and theres not to much singing or to much forced heavyness. It kinda flows to me and it doesnt get boring either.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I just finished my first listen of Polaris and holy space ...., it's the first Tesseract CD that I've liked. This is a damn good CD.

EDIT: really? t i t s is censored?


----------



## DeKay

The thing I find sad with music listeners is how album x is always compared to bands earlier albums. It should be seen as a new thing - uncomparable in some sense. It's art and it tries different ways to approach things, this needs to be respected and it is not a sequel nor a product. I see this with dan the most - he toned down the heavy singing / screams and approached a more easier for live style, it simply all felt more real with a live approach - I dig this. 

One weird thing is that after about 20 full album listens I can't remember ANY passages from songs other than the first 2 ones. Something about the first two ones just stuck to the head. And for the rest... the better because the surprise effect lasts long


----------



## RagtimeDandy

DeKay said:


> The thing I find sad with music listeners is how album x is always compared to bands earlier albums. It should be seen as a new thing - uncomparable in some sense. It's art and it tries different ways to approach things, this needs to be respected and it is not a sequel nor a product. I see this with dan the most - he toned down the heavy singing / screams and approached a more easier for live style, it simply all felt more real with a live approach - I dig this.



I get what you're saying, but couldn't you also argue that since the artist has already expressed themselves, a certain standard of quality is by default established? Fans in general will have a certain level of expectation - for example if blah blah shred guitarist released a total masterpiece and then some boring 4 chord rock album, people would presumably be a bit thrown off and disappointed. If you only observe the product in isolation, frankly I envy you. That mentality allows for totally fresh observation, but many of us, myself included tend to remember "So and so was capable of X-Y-Z before, so what is this remarkably uninteresting junk?" 

Taking into account previous creations allows for someone to see a progression or change. Hopefully, this is a positive thing in a creative sense, but sometimes its not so great. If a brilliant album is followed by a safe album, it's going to disappoint a significant amount of people.


----------



## BlackMastodon

DeKay said:


> One weird thing is that after about 20 full album listens I can't remember ANY passages from songs other than the first 2 ones. Something about the first two ones just stuck to the head. And for the rest... the better because the surprise effect lasts long


Not necessarily the first 2 songs, but the same kind of thing happened to me after listening to the album where only a couple tracks were memorable and the rest just didn't stick. Unfortunately it has an opposite effect on me. There's no surprise on further listens because it doesn't interest me enough to listen to it more. Similar thing happened after I listened to Altered State, nothing really jived with me.

And there's nothing wrong with that. I'm glad so many people can keep enjoying there music but for me they just haven't lived up to the expectation that was set for me with One. I hate sounding like some metal purist who hates everything new and only likes the first album of a band that tried to experiment and evolve their sound, but that's the reality of it. Not that I hate the last 2 albums that they put out, it's not like I thought they were garbage or anything, I just didn't find it interesting.

I guess the bottom line is you can't please everyone.


----------



## Tr3vor

DeKay said:


> The thing I find sad with music listeners is how album x is always compared to bands earlier albums. It should be seen as a new thing - uncomparable in some sense. It's art and it tries different ways to approach things, this needs to be respected and it is not a sequel nor a product. I see this with dan the most - he toned down the heavy singing / screams and approached a more easier for live style, it simply all felt more real with a live approach - I dig this.
> 
> One weird thing is that after about 20 full album listens I can't remember ANY passages from songs other than the first 2 ones. Something about the first two ones just stuck to the head. And for the rest... the better because the surprise effect lasts long



Yeah, it kind of is a product. Its coped and put on sale for people to buy. 

I guess you're right when a new album comes out in a different style, but is absolutely great, I guess it shouldn't be hated on just because its different. But if you don't like the new album based on the music itself, I don't think its a sad or bad thing if someone prefers a previous album over the new one.


----------



## DeKay

Tr3vor said:


> Yeah, it kind of is a product. Its coped and put on sale for people to buy.
> 
> I guess you're right when a new album comes out in a different style, but is absolutely great, I guess it shouldn't be hated on just because its different. But if you don't like the new album based on the music itself, I don't think its a sad or bad thing if someone prefers a previous album over the new one.



The sight just sticks to me that people compare music like games, there can't be album/artist x because y is better so its completely dismissed often. Maybe I went overboard  Thanks for the replies, stuff like this is really interesting to talk about.


----------



## Veldar

After listening to the new record a lot I don't think most of the songs are memorable, maybe like 4 or 5 are but they're not going to stick in my head like Altered State did.

On the Metalsucks podcast with Dan he talked about the possibility of the band recording at a studio for the next album, not just Acle writing/performing all the music and getting vocals added at the end.

I mean Jay, Amos and Metal clearly are capable musicians it's a shame they don't have input into Tesseract's sound.

My dream would be the next album to have the connecting ideas like Altered State keep the music evolving & include all the guys in the band working and creating ideas.


----------



## wankerness

I bought this cause I couldn't resist a 5.1 mix. Anyway, I like the music a LOT more than Altered State, where that album was just a drain to listen to and it all kind of was a big morass of gloom, this one's consistently entertaining and varied and I liked most of it, besides maybe that one doofy rap section that everyone commented on. The vocals might not be as "good" in a technical sense, but I like the way they're used a lot more than the constant wall of overdubs of Maynard-y honk that dominated all of the guitars on the last album. The best thing about this album is probably the bass playing, I like that he's consistently throwing slap in there, it's much more entertaining than the usual lock-in-with-the-guitars or fingerstyle wank that I hear in djent or prog metal albums.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, I never realized Amos had such a smooth voice.


----------



## Veldar

^ Anyone else find it weird Amos only had one bass? I thought'd he'd have at least 2.


----------



## A-Branger

Veldar said:


> ^ Anyone else find it weird Amos only had one bass? I thought'd he'd have at least 2.



he got two, if you notice when they interview the first guitar player, theres two basses in the case behind


----------



## crazyprofessor

Just listening to it for the first time.


----------



## ArtDecade

Thanks for the update. Allow me to direct you to: http://sevenstring.org/threads/what-are-you-listening-to.88/


----------



## Albake21

I'm actually super happy with it! Just listening through it today, I'm really impressed and super happy Dan brought back some screams. That's all I wanted with this album, perfect amount of it too. My only dislike are the guitar tones, they are very distorted and almost synth like.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

ArtDecade said:


> Thanks for the update. Allow me to direct you to: http://sevenstring.org/threads/what-are-you-listening-to.88/



As someone who was passively kind of looking forward to this album but not enough to memorize the release date, I appreciate this thread.


----------



## toolsound

I think I appreciate the atmosphere that Tesseract puts out there these days, but the music doesn't really move me like it used to. 

On a separate note, is this album really just 7 tracks?


----------



## philkilla

toolsound said:


> On a separate note, is this album really just 7 tracks?



It feels like an EP more than anything, albeit a really good EP.


----------



## crazyprofessor

I hate these megathreads.


----------



## drmosh

REally like the new album, it seems like too much filler unless you listen to it in one go.

HOWEVER, as much as i liked the songwriting, a song from altered state came on soon after by chance and I was much more head bobby



crazyprofessor said:


> I hate these megathreads.


hate is a strong word


----------



## A-Branger

I think the new album is awesome. Nice atmospheric little album like they have been doing for a while. But Im not gonna lie and say I miss the "dj0nt" part of it. Love this kind of music, but I also love their more agresive tracks from the early albums.

Still, lvoe the album


----------



## coreysMonster

I don't get this album. It's like it's at some weird half-way point between pure ambient and their usual style, but neither takes the lead so it just kinda meanders most of the time. Some ambient sections were cool, there were one or two good groove moments, but other than that this album's a bit of a mess for me.

The only song that I remember well and fondly is the last one, and it's 2.5 minutes long.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Still putting this album through its paces, so I don't want to say too much about it yet. However, I really liked the singles they released ahead of it--especially 'King'--so I was anticipating this release for at least a month or two.

I wanted to ask you guys about what you make of their re-working of the song 'Smile'. The wikipedia page for Sonder confirms they intended to change and expand the song for the album release, while the band's wikipedia page seems to have a bit more information:



> Writing for _Sonder_ was done throughout 2017. The band released the promo single "Smile" on 23 June 2017. Several band members, including Acle Kahney and Amos Williams, have acknowledged that the single is not yet complete, and will be further refined before being released on Sonder. According to Amos on Kscope's website, "We have a solid idea of where we would like to take this track on the next album as it is in no way finished."[20]



I could have sworn I read somewhere that the band made those comments in reaction to fans criticising the production quality of the single, but I can't seem to find any record of that. All the same, the version of the song that's on the album differs drastically from the single version.

What do you guys think about that? Maybe I just listened to the single too much and became too familiar with it, but to my ears the single/demo version is a much better song. It has better vocal melodies, has a more structured composition, and is maybe a little more 'radio friendly' as a result. The parts they expanded seem to meander, and I'm not sure how I feel about the screams they added to the track. I also think the production sounds more polished on the album version but somehow worse. All in all I think the album version is worse for the changes and I wish that they would have left the song as it was before, albeit with the usual mastering tweaks. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## isispelican

Yep, I like the single much better, especially in the verse where the drums get into the background, it's more cinematic


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Saw this interview pop up in my YouTube recommended feed: it's Tesseract (James and Dan, anyway) on the KScope podcast, which I gather was recorded right after their last rehearsal before the American tour. 

I listened to it, and here's something that was interesting to me: 



> * Interviewer:* Daniel, of the new material then [...] what's been the most difficult track of the new material to get ready for live; and conversely, what's been the easiest?
> 
> *Daniel:* Well, on this tour we're only taking three new songs on the road. One of them we played quite a lot on our last tour--we went to the States and we supported Megadeth--which is 'Smile'. And it is a newer version, it's revamped for sure, it's a lot more energetic, so that was really easy to be honest with you. What are the other songs we're doing? Oh, 'Luminary' and 'King', I'd say the two singles, really, kind of makes sense, doesn't it? [Daniel finishes the question describing how he has a high note in Luminary that makes it difficult to sing live].
> 
> *Interviewer:* So this tour must have been booked a long time ago to get everything coordinated around the album, but from the outside it looks like--I imagine it's like a duck, where everything is looking really nice on the surface, but underneath everything's paddling away furiously--was this all planned? Or did this come together by accident?
> 
> *James: *Well no, it was planned, and this tour was booked and that then imposed a deadline on the record. So it meant that the record had to be done...probably slightly quicker than we would have wanted? But on the other flip side, it's good to have a deadline and just get it done. So yeah, we basically had to have it done by a certain point to do this tour, and after this we're going to festivals, and after that we do Australia and Europe.



Emphasis mine. 

The reason why I bring it up is that, while it's certainly not earth-shattering news that a band should choose their singles to tour their new album, it would seem that the album was rushed a bit. That could explain its truncated length, and maybe also why they felt they had to change/expand 'Smile' since they'd been playing it so long already. I definitely think those three tracks are the highlights off the album, and while several others are still very good, the album as a whole doesn't feel as complete as, say, Altered State. 

Anyway, just thought I'd share. Here's the rest of the interview; the bit I quoted starts at 13:57.


----------



## RoRo56

Sermo Lupi said:


> it would seem that the album was rushed a bit.



From what they've said over the last few years I don't think they've ever been happy with any album they released. They couldn't track live drums for Polaris or Altered State due to time/budget constraints and when they talk about One they mentioned how they had to make an album heavier than they wanted in order to get the right attention in the industry to give them a platform.


----------



## rezafelayati

coreysMonster said:


> I don't get this album. It's like it's at some weird half-way point between pure ambient and their usual style, but neither takes the lead so it just kinda meanders most of the time. Some ambient sections were cool, there were one or two good groove moments, but other than that this album's a bit of a mess for me.
> 
> The only song that I remember well and fondly is the last one, and it's 2.5 minutes long.



YES! that's what I also thought. As much as I love TesseracT, I felt that something's off with this album. I've been listening to the whole album twice and the only song that I liked so far is "King". I expect grooves like in "Eclipse", "Dystopia", "Singularity", or maybe the outro on "Survival", but I don't feel it on "Sonder"


----------



## Veldar

Hopefully the next release is all 5 of them in the room jamming everything out until it's done.

But I still haven't listened to the whole thing yet.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I've been playing the album, on and off. Some of the songs are pretty damn good, but for me, the biggest pitfall is the lyrical content. Dan has a great attention to pitch, but he doesn't write meaningful lyrics at all. On some songs like Luminary and King, they're decent, but on Smile, it's just... so vague and so boring. Really takes away from the great instrumentation of the song.


----------



## lewis

it comes across like they are almost bored of the musical decision they have made.
Its just not heavy or groovy enough.
It has no identity really other than being "Ambient" in different ways.

First 2 albums are still great for me and the Polaris production is their best album sound.

I just wish they went for it more. All the songs feel like the same tempo as each other and as has been said, they now just meander through albums.

Maybe I need to be high or something to really appreciate their sound, but as a completely straight edge dude, it just isnt me so.

Acle is awesome though. Cool dude.


----------



## Geraldo7

I was tempted to give 'em a three star review after buying this EP on Amazon. Because this is what it is: an EP. Period.
Ofcourse Tesseract is no 3-star-band at all. But: I have listened to this many times now on my way to work (at least 45 minutes to munich when traffic is jammed). And i can listen to "Sonder" almost twice on my drive. 

Thing is i really really love the first 4 songs. Lyrics i do not listen to, no native speaker here, that seems to be a plus here idk .

But wtf, what happens then? I hate song 6 and seven, no prob m8, this happens, but then the game is over. I mean, it is done? Three years between "Polaris" and "Sonder" – and now this? I would have expected one or two good songs after track seven and a 12-minute-masterpiece at the end of the longplayer, erhh disk. No wucking furries i will listen to the first 4 songs and the first half of the fifth again and again, but kind of strange, isn't it? Ofcourse, only my personal .


----------



## Albake21

Geraldo7 said:


> I was tempted to give 'em a three star review after buying this EP on Amazon. Because this is what it is: an EP. Period.
> Ofcourse Tesseract is no 3-star-band at all. But: I have listened to this many times now on my way to work (at least 45 minutes to munich when traffic is jammed). And i can listen to "Sonder" almost twice on my drive.
> 
> Thing is i really really love the first 4 songs. Lyrics i do not listen to, no native speaker here, that seems to be a plus here idk .
> 
> But wtf, what happens then? I hate song 6 and seven, no prob m8, this happens, but then the game is over. I mean, it is done? Three years between "Polaris" and "Sonder" – and now this? I would have expected one or two good songs after track seven and a 12-minute-masterpiece at the end of the longplayer, erhh disk. No wucking furries i will listen to the first 4 songs and the first half of the fifth again and again, but kind of strange, isn't it? Ofcourse, only my personal .


Honestly I agree with you a bit, it's definitely short and there is much more to be desired. It absolutely feels more like an EP than a full length album. Totally agree about the last songs too, they are kinda boring to me.


----------



## Veldar

Isn't rein in blood like 30 minutes & that's considered an album


----------



## Albake21

Veldar said:


> Isn't rein in blood like 30 minutes & that's considered an album


I don't consider 30 minutes to be an album IMO, but in the end it's up to the artist to call it an album or EP.


----------



## Lukhas

Veldar said:


> Isn't rein in blood like 30 minutes & that's considered an album


Likewise, in a promo video for the anniversary tour for Images and Words, Petrucci had expressed that despite what he was thinking at the time he's glad "A Change of Seasons" didn't make it on the record.
Depends of the density of material you're putting into an album. The duration of Reign in Blood works for the frantic playing there's on the record. Likewise, in a promo video for the anniversary tour for Images and Words, Petrucci had expressed that despite what he was thinking at the time he's glad "A Change of Seasons" didn't make it on the record, even though I&W is already just under an hour long. In comparison ...AJFA is twice as long as RiB with almost equally energetic playing on display and Metallica barely plays any song from it (One and Harverster of Sorrow excluded) because they drag on for too long. That, and because neither Ulrich nor Hammett can play the material on it anymore.


----------



## RoRo56

https://twitter.com/IAWEE_ZHP/status/992089546064986113

Seems that Dan is unable to perform at the minute due to laryngitis, so they played an instrumental set at one of the shows.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Crazy. I'm sure some people were pissed, but I guess for a band that size, cancelling the show is the only viable alternative. Gives the musicians/hardcore fans a unique performance, at least.


----------



## Veldar

Sermo Lupi said:


> Crazy. I'm sure some people were pissed, but I guess for a band that size, cancelling the show is the only viable alternative. Gives the musicians/hardcore fans a unique performance, at least.



Tesseract have so many backing trackd live would you even notice?


----------



## Tr3vor

The only part I really got along with in the new album was the ending groove to smile. King was too edgy and rather lame. The rest of the album was rather unmemorable. Bringing back screams doesn't save you from boring music I guess.


----------



## wannabguitarist

RoRo56 said:


> https://twitter.com/IAWEE_ZHP/status/992089546064986113
> 
> Seems that Dan is unable to perform at the minute due to laryngitis, so they played an instrumental set at one of the shows.



Wow. I saw them the next day and Dan absolutely killed it. I'm personally not a fan of Sonder, but King and Smile are both better live than on the album. I think the same goes for a lot of Tesseract's material.



Veldar said:


> Tesseract have so many backing trackd live would you even notice?



That the vocalist isn't there? Absolutely.


----------



## lewis

Albake21 said:


> I don't consider 30 minutes to be an album IMO, but in the end it's up to the artist to call it an album or EP.


we are in the same dilemma in my band. 

We are recording our debut release that only has 5 songs (at around the 30 odd min mark), initially it was obvious to us to call it an E.P BUT, the recording/mixing etc is coming out sounding at a standard much higher than anticipated, we now are debating calling it an album instead.

plus "Debut Album" sounds better in marketing. Hmmm. More thinking needed haha


----------



## Albake21

lewis said:


> we are in the same dilemma in my band.
> 
> We are recording our debut release that only has 5 songs (at around the 30 odd min mark), initially it was obvious to us to call it an E.P BUT, the recording/mixing etc is coming out sounding at a standard much higher than anticipated, we now are debating calling it an album instead.
> 
> plus "Debut Album" sounds better in marketing. Hmmm. More thinking needed haha


If it's your first ever release, I personally wouldn't waste your first release on an album. The problem is, you may not have a following right now, so it's better to release an EP, gain some following, and then use your first debut album. You can't put all of the eggs in one basket. Just my two cents.


----------



## lewis

Albake21 said:


> If it's your first ever release, I personally wouldn't waste your first release on an album. The problem is, you may not have a following right now, so it's better to release an EP, gain some following, and then use your first debut album. You can't put all of the eggs in one basket. Just my two cents.


yeah true. Plus leaves obvious room to grow too in the eyes of the fans.

If its received well, you can then get "Wow these guys are great. This is just their EP too. Impressive debut. I cant wait until the album"

.........of course we have to be good first hahahahah


----------



## Albake21

lewis said:


> yeah true. Plus leaves obvious room to grow too in the eyes of the fans.
> 
> If its received well, you can then get "Wow these guys are great. This is just their EP too. Impressive debut. I cant wait until the album"
> 
> .........of course we have to be good first hahahahah


Exactly! Haha good luck to you and your band.


----------



## lewis

Albake21 said:


> Exactly! Haha good luck to you and your band.


Thanks bro!

I will be sure to share our first single/lyric video on here when its done. 
(hopefully within the next 2 months)


----------



## Silence2-38554

As a HUGE fan of Altered State & previously total hater of Polaris, I wanted to chime in both in regard to their albums and live shows (just saw them in Berkeley a couple nights ago).

Sonder really grew on me. To the point that I went back & re-visited Polaris. Upon doing so, I realized something. Polaris is actually pretty great, save for a couple really horrible tracks that totally ruin it. If Dystopia and Utopia were both removed from the album I would have loved it right off the bat. Kind of like the first minute of King. The first minute is just awful but the rest of the song is SO good! Ugh. This band stresses me out haha.

As for their live show, I was lucky enough to see them perform with Ashe twice and I've gotta say, Ashe is a better live performer. He puts more energy into his vocal performance than his stage performance, which is what it seems Dan prefers to do. Ashe was pretty much flawless live & sang all of the more difficult harmonies. Dan awkwardly runs around all over the place, making lame gestures while singing the easier harmony along with the backing track the whole set. Super lame and boring. I'm gonna go out on a limb & say there's a pretty good chance he lip synced all of the screams during the set, too. It's possible I'm wrong, and I hope I am, but there were for sure a couple moments you could hear a scream loud and clear when the mic was nowhere near his mouth for a brief moment. I know he's been sick, so maybe it was just to help him out in that regard.

All of that aside, I still love the band and because of Sonder, will not pass up Polaris next time I come across it on vinyl.


----------



## Geraldo7

lewis said:


> we are in the same dilemma in my band.
> 
> We are recording our debut release that only has 5 songs (at around the 30 odd min mark), initially it was obvious to us to call it an E.P BUT, the recording/mixing etc is coming out sounding at a standard much higher than anticipated, we now are debating calling it an album instead.
> 
> plus "Debut Album" sounds better in marketing. Hmmm. More thinking needed haha



It is not only me, i have seen a video of Ola Englund where he says the same: As a newcomer, do NOT release an album, do not release an EP either, just one song at a time, and watch the reactions on youtube. i would not buy an EP by a newcomer band, except i could stream it on bandcamp first. just my . Hey Lewis where is your band on youtube? gonna check you out ASAP.


----------



## lewis

Geraldo7 said:


> It is not only me, i have seen a video of Ola Englund where he says the same: As a newcomer, do NOT release an album, do not release an EP either, just one song at a time, and watch the reactions on youtube. i would not buy an EP by a newcomer band, except i could stream it on bandcamp first. just my . Hey Lewis where is your band on youtube? gonna check you out ASAP.


we are literally "new lineup" mate (working behind the scenes for months), so the first thing on our youtube will be our first single's lyric video when its done.

So atm, there is nothing to show bud. The second there is, as I say, I will share the link.


----------



## Geraldo7

Silence2-38554 said:


> As a HUGE fan of Altered State & previously total hater of Polaris, I wanted to chime in both in regard to their albums and live shows (just saw them in Berkeley a couple nights ago).
> 
> Sonder really grew on me. To the point that I went back & re-visited Polaris. Upon doing so, I realized something. Polaris is actually pretty great, save for a couple really horrible tracks that totally ruin it. If Dystopia and Utopia were both removed from the album I would have loved it right off the bat. Kind of like the first minute of King. The first minute is just awful but the rest of the song is SO good! Ugh. This band stresses me out haha.
> 
> As for their live show, I was lucky enough to see them perform with Ashe twice and I've gotta say, Ashe is a better live performer. He puts more energy into his vocal performance than his stage performance, which is what it seems Dan prefers to do. Ashe was pretty much flawless live & sang all of the more difficult harmonies. Dan awkwardly runs around all over the place, making lame gestures while singing the easier harmony along with the backing track the whole set. Super lame and boring. I'm gonna go out on a limb & say there's a pretty good chance he lip synced all of the screams during the set, too. It's possible I'm wrong, and I hope I am, but there were for sure a couple moments you could hear a scream loud and clear when the mic was nowhere near his mouth for a brief moment. I know he's been sick, so maybe it was just to help him out in that regard.
> 
> All of that aside, I still love the band and because of Sonder, will not pass up Polaris next time I come across it on vinyl.



Hey there! Okay you have seen them live. cool. i am going to see them live first time in november. I have to confess that their "Live" show called "Scala" which is on youtube is the most lame live video i have come across in a long time. I prefer to listen to a local band in a local club with 17 other people to this overproduced ..... BS. wtf, really, what is the reason to put out a "live" show and re-record every single note to dead perfection? Or am i totally wrong? Question to you, how do they sound live? Like a real band or a band mimicing to a tape of their own music. I will go the concert anyway, but i am just curious. 

On a side note: Call "Sonder" an EP and it is great, it is more of a marketing fault that i am disappointed not the price. I hate "Polaris", but the first two records remain in my top ten of all time --- along with great recordings like "Lamb lies down on broadway" and "Yessongs" which is quite an achievement. As always:


----------



## Triple7

Silence2-38554 said:


> As a HUGE fan of Altered State & previously total hater of Polaris, I wanted to chime in both in regard to their albums and live shows (just saw them in Berkeley a couple nights ago).
> 
> Sonder really grew on me. To the point that I went back & re-visited Polaris. Upon doing so, I realized something. Polaris is actually pretty great, save for a couple really horrible tracks that totally ruin it. If Dystopia and Utopia were both removed from the album I would have loved it right off the bat. Kind of like the first minute of King. The first minute is just awful but the rest of the song is SO good! Ugh. This band stresses me out haha.
> 
> As for their live show, I was lucky enough to see them perform with Ashe twice and I've gotta say, Ashe is a better live performer. He puts more energy into his vocal performance than his stage performance, which is what it seems Dan prefers to do. Ashe was pretty much flawless live & sang all of the more difficult harmonies. Dan awkwardly runs around all over the place, making lame gestures while singing the easier harmony along with the backing track the whole set. Super lame and boring. I'm gonna go out on a limb & say there's a pretty good chance he lip synced all of the screams during the set, too. It's possible I'm wrong, and I hope I am, but there were for sure a couple moments you could hear a scream loud and clear when the mic was nowhere near his mouth for a brief moment. I know he's been sick, so maybe it was just to help him out in that regard.
> 
> All of that aside, I still love the band and because of Sonder, will not pass up Polaris next time I come across it on vinyl.




That's too funny. Those are two of my favorite tracks on that album. I would remove "Tourniquet" in a heart beat though.


----------



## Silence2-38554

Triple7 said:


> That's too funny. Those are two of my favorite tracks on that album. I would remove "Tourniquet" in a heart beat though.


Yeah, it seems like the version of Tesseract with Dan as the vocalist really likes to ride the line between greatness and butt rock / nu-metal. Those two tracks are just too cringe worthy. I just realized Hexes has a real shitty part in the middle of the song, too. Tourniquet, on the other hand, is beautiful imo & represents the more subdued parts of Sonder which I actually really enjoy after a few listens.


----------



## Triple7

Silence2-38554 said:


> Yeah, it seems like the version of Tesseract with Dan as the vocalist really likes to ride the line between greatness and butt rock / nu-metal. Those two tracks are just too cringe worthy. I just realized Hexes has a real shitty part in the middle of the song, too. Tourniquet, on the other hand, is beautiful imo & represents the more subdued parts of Sonder which I actually really enjoy after a few listens.



hahaha, I don't make the butt-rock connection at all. Tourniquet on the other hand, goes beyond beautiful...to cringe worthy whining. Hexes...there's a beautiful song. Crazy how people see things so differently.


----------



## ddtonfire

Triple7 said:


> That's too funny. Those are two of my favorite tracks on that album. I would remove "Tourniquet" in a heart beat though.


That's too funny. Those two and Tourniquet are my three favorite tracks on that album.

They put on a great show on the 3rd despite Dan being pretty sick. It was cool seeing all the AAL guys in the audience, too.


----------



## chipchappy

Triple7 said:


> That's too funny. Those are two of my favorite tracks on that album. I would remove "Tourniquet" in a heart beat though.





ddtonfire said:


> That's too funny. Those two and Tourniquet are my three favorite tracks on that album.



This is all way, way too funny


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Silence2-38554 said:


> As a HUGE fan of Altered State & previously total hater of Polaris, I wanted to chime in both in regard to their albums and live shows (just saw them in Berkeley a couple nights ago).
> 
> Sonder really grew on me. To the point that I went back & re-visited Polaris. Upon doing so, I realized something. Polaris is actually pretty great, save for a couple really horrible tracks that totally ruin it. If Dystopia and Utopia were both removed from the album I would have loved it right off the bat. Kind of like the first minute of King. The first minute is just awful but the rest of the song is SO good! Ugh. This band stresses me out haha.



I was a latecomer to Polaris, but it's right up there with Altered State in terms of the band's best work in my opinion. Meanwhile, I'm not a big fan of One (especially the vocals), but lots of folks really seem to like that one. 

I guess we all have different visions of what this band should be, haha.


----------



## lewis

i personally think after "Fellsilent" fell apart (here they were for reference) - 


And Tesseract got formed, they should have kept that awesome level of groove/heaviness.

Its probably why I prefer Monuments over Tesseract because they tried to keep that combo in place where Tesseract hasnt really.


----------



## Coryd

I think if they just went back to using the PODxt everything would be groovy again. I blame the Axe Fx and the Kemper


----------



## Silence2-38554

Sermo Lupi said:


> I was a latecomer to Polaris, but it's right up there with Altered State in terms of the band's best work in my opinion. Meanwhile, I'm not a big fan of One (especially the vocals), but lots of folks really seem to like that one.
> 
> I guess we all have different visions of what this band should be, haha.


Yeah, I'm super luke-warm on One as well but a lot of people lose their minds over that one haha.


----------



## Albake21

Silence2-38554 said:


> Yeah, I'm super luke-warm on One as well but a lot of people lose their minds over that one haha.


I'm kinda the same way. I like One, but I don't find it to be anything mind blowing. Altered State it still my favorite by far.


----------



## Geraldo7

Okay for the record and to whom it may concern, my Top 4 of the band:

1.) Altered State
2.) Altered State
3.) Altered State
4.) Sonder


----------



## Quiet Coil

Absolutely nothing new to add here, just wanted to show some love for Sonder.


----------



## Shawn

Love Tesseract. Love all their albums. Polaris has always been my favorite album. I just wish it was longer.


----------



## Shawn

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Absolutely nothing new to add here, just wanted to show some love for Sonder.


Great album. I really love Juno.


----------



## JP Universe

Bumping for being perfection live


----------



## Veldar

Since it's been bumped, anyone know/remember what drum samples were used on altered state? I'm 99% sure that Acle said it on this forum but I can't remember...


----------



## Dante94

Hello! How are you all doing? I hope y'all are doing amazingly great, especially in these troublesome times we're living in.

Allow me to introduce myself, my name is Dante, I'm 26 years old and I am from Chile (South America). You might recognize me as ''A Buddhist Melomaniac'' on YouTube (the one guy who uploaded this gem a few years ago: youtube watch?v=vOdz_W6YQdU).
I've been a huge, huuuge fan of TesseracT since 2009, and Concealing Fate, which was TesseracT's very first release ever, is going to turn 10 in just a few weeks. So, in order to celebrate its long awaited anniversary, me and many other fellas from all around the world have started a hunting quest for TesseracT demos, old and new. The idea is to make most ambitious TesseracT collection ever. TesseracT's long, long history, its humble beginnings, its music, its evolution as a band, and, of course, Acle's composition skills, are things not many people are acquainted with, and we want as many people as possible to be involved. So far, we've got 140 demos, which make for almost 6 hrs of music (that's a mind blowing number), and I'd like to know if there's anybody here interested in this project. If there's anybody who's been following TesseracT between the years 2003 and 2009, and used to follow Acle and his posts on websites such as the (very old) Mesh Forum, Harmony Central, Ultimate Metal, MySpace, among others, please let me know. While this compilation of demos might seem huge, it is by no means complete, the Mesh Forum, along with other sites Acle used to post his stuff on, have been dead for years, so I was never available to save much from them, except for a few tracks' names.

Is it possible for you to share what you may have with us? Your participation in this ambitious project would greatly influence its completion ^^


----------



## chipchappy

Dante94 said:


> Is it possible for you to share what you may have with us? Your participation in this ambitious project would greatly influence its completion ^^
> 
> View attachment 82896



thats weird, someone also just made a thread asking for the same exact thing. What're the odds?


----------



## Dante94

chipchappy said:


> thats weird, someone also just made a thread asking for the same exact thing. What're the odds?


That's because I'm the same person?


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Anyone watch the Portals Live Show? I bought a ticket for it and I must say, was worth every penny. It's probably the best live performance I think I've ever seen, the production was incredible. Going to watch it again tonight. And it was 2 hours! 18 tracks on the setlist


----------



## sakeido

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> Anyone watch the Portals Live Show? I bought a ticket for it and I must say, was worth every penny. It's probably the best live performance I think I've ever seen, the production was incredible. Going to watch it again tonight. And it was 2 hours! 18 tracks on the setlist



I'm just checking it out now. Pretty awesome! Hope it was a big success for em. I'd like to see bands doing more stuff like this... of course not all of em can afford Tesseract production quality but still


----------



## soul_lip_mike

sakeido said:


> I'm just checking it out now. Pretty awesome! Hope it was a big success for em. I'd like to see bands doing more stuff like this... of course not all of em can afford Tesseract production quality but still


Got a link?


----------



## ramses

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> It's probably the best live performance I think I've ever seen, the production was incredible.



Please, I need more details. What would you say is different to other amazing live performances?


----------



## Ataraxia2320

The trailers looked incredible. I just wasn't sold on paying 17 euros for a glorified visualiser set. A 10er would have been the sweet spot for me but I understand it would be hard to make it profitable at that price point judging by the high production quality.


----------



## sakeido

soul_lip_mike said:


> Got a link?


I think its just http://www.portals.show/


----------



## Taylord

Probably already answered, but what guitar did Acle use on One and the Perspective EP?


----------



## Quiet Coil

Taylord said:


> Probably already answered, but what guitar did Acle use on One and the Perspective EP?


Prestige RGD?


----------



## kamello

I believe "One" was recorded mainly with an RG1527 (can't remember the pickups) and the RGD's came in a bit later (so, probably used on perspective) gonna try yo look around a bit


----------



## Masoo2

kamello said:


> I believe "One" was recorded mainly with an RG1527 (can't remember the pickups)


Don't quote me on this, but if it wasn't BKP Aftermaths it was likely a ceramic Nailbomb bridge and Cold Sweat neck.

That's what John Browne (both in Fellsilent) has used forever and I'm like 99% sure I remember Acle stating once that he used them for a while.

Everything post-RG1527 including Ibanez RGDs, S7G prototype, and Mayones customs/sig have been Aftermaths and Blackhawks.

James has Aftermaths in most of his guitars, exceptions being his first LACS which features a Dimarzio PAF Pro in the neck (Aftermath bridge) and his green LACS featuring Blackhawks. Well, and he received some of the white + maple RGD Prestiges with Fusion Edges that he's used a bit as well.

edit: dang Taylord was the one who asked, I remember watching your RG1077XL playthrough all the time.


----------



## Taylord

My friend was thinking it was a 7620. I think they had lundgrens back in those days too in some guitars? Always been nostalgic about the "formative years" of the bands from this scene and couldn't really find much on what he had in those days. Probably just buried in this thread. I wonder how much tracking and writing James does. His LACS collection has all looked pretty cool. 

And thanks man! Still have it thankfully!


----------



## Masoo2

Taylord said:


> My friend was thinking it was a 7620. I think they had lundgrens back in those days too in some guitars? Always been nostalgic about the "formative years" of the bands from this scene and couldn't really find much on what he had in those days. Probably just buried in this thread. I wonder how much tracking and writing James does. His LACS collection has all looked pretty cool.
> 
> And thanks man! Still have it thankfully!


Actually you're right about the Lundgren, http://www.aclekahney.com/music mentions a Lundgren M7 in the 1527 so I guess I was wrong about that. Kinda interesting to see that some of the cleans on Altered State were tracked with an LTD Viper 7 with EMGs.

https://www.metalsucks.net/2013/06/12/rigged-tesseract-guitarist-acle-kahney/ This says that one of his RGDs had an M7 as well, guess I was really wrong haha. 

John Browne's stuff has been all over the place, although the bulk have had Nailbomb/Cold Sweats some others are seen with one M7, some with stock Ibanez pickups, and his RGA that had some odd EMG setup (707TW-X + 707X iirc).


----------



## Taylord

I didn't realize he had the gear list on his site. That's cool! Thanks. 

For Browne, I'm pretty sure the first 2 records were all tracked on the 2077 W/ the Nailbomb and the 2228/2228a.


----------



## kamello

Taylord said:


> My friend was thinking it was a 7620. I think they had lundgrens back in those days too in some guitars? Always been nostalgic about the "formative years" of the bands from this scene and couldn't really find much on what he had in those days.



man, now Im nostalgic about the scene during 2008-14.
Still remember the first time I heard Tempting Time by Animals as Leaders and my mind couldn't understand how someone was able to play more insane shit than Petrucci. Few months later a friend sent me Concealing Fate, began playing guitar and discovered this place and I felt I learnt something new every day just by reading the recording subforum


----------

